# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  NEU-Fragen zu North Produkten? Hier gibts Antwort!

## Jan G-901

Hallo Leute,
hier bekommt ihr Antwort auf eure Fragen zu North Produkten. Dieser Beitrag existiert nun seit Oktober 2007 und die Zahlen der Hits und Fragen sprechen fr sich. Dieser Beitrag wurde von mir ins Leben gerufen, da ich 2007 sage und schreibe ber 150 mal Post mit Fragen zu den North-Produkten von euch bekommen habe.
Aus diesem Anlass biete ich hier allen North Sails-Fahrern und alle die es werden wollen Antwort auf Fragen zu den Segeln und anderen North Sails-Produkten. 
Also habt ihr Probleme oder knnt euch nicht entscheiden welches Segel oder ihr braucht Rat, ran an die Tasten und los.

Euer Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## surffan2

Hi Jan,
sehr tapfer, dass du weiter fachliche Tipps zu den North-Riggs geben willst.
Finde ich gut!

Frage: Fhrst du auch RDM-Masten?
Machst du da eine Unterscheidung nach Segelgre (z.B. 5,3er und kleiner auf RDM)?
Die Antwort sollte fr einen 75-80kg Surfer als Anhaltspunkt dienen.

Danke und Gru
Surffan

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo surffan2,
danke, ich habe kein Problem mit Kritiken, solange sie gerechtfertigt sind. Viele von denen die denken was "besonderes" dazu zu schreiben, kennen mich nicht und wissen nicht was ich berhaupt mit dem Sport zu tun habe.
Ich sehe es als eine Art Pflicht an, als Mitglied des Northteams, jedem Surfer fachliche Ausknfte und Tipps zu geben, ob am Strand oder hier im Forum.

Zu deiner Frage: ich fahre RDM-Masten und auch Drop-Shape-Masten. Ich unterscheide da weniger nach der Segelgre, mehr nach dem Einsatzbereich. Ich habe mich im Januar mit Kai Hopf zum Segeltest auf Gran Canaria ber dieses Thema gesprochen und er hat klar gesagt das die Segel auf Drop-Shabe-Masten geschnitten sind und mit diesen Masten das Maximum leisten knnen. 
Ich fahre in der Welle die Drop-Shape-Masten und beim Freestyle die RDM. Dein Krpergewicht spielt da weniger eine Rolle. Versuche es aber selber aus zu testen, denn es ist auch immer ein Stck Individualitt bei der Entscheidung dabei.
Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## strandsteher

Hallo Jan,

dachte eigentlich immer, dass RDMs hauptschlich in der Welle eingesetzt werden, da sie stabiler sind als die normalen Masten. Kannst du bitte noch ein bichen ausfhren, warum du die Normalos zum Wave-Riding und die RDMs zum Freestylen benutzt. Wie genau macht sich der Unterschied beim Handling der Segel bemerkbar?

Gru,

Tom

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Tom,
wie schon lena unter Material (RDM Modeerscheinung?) erklrt hat ist der RDM Mast entwickelt worden um die Anstrmverhltnisse am Segel positiv zu verndern . Ein Positiv-Negativeffekt ist das das Segel dadurch weicher wird, bei Sprngen kann die Kraft besser abgeleitet werden, die Segel gehen minimal frher los aber man kann sie nicht so lange einsetzen bei strkerwerdenden Wind. Hier gibt es dann deutliche Druckpunktwanderungen. Der Eine mag es der Andere nicht. Der RDM Mast ist nicht fr die Welle entwickelt worden. Die ersten Masten wurden bei Race- und Slalomwettkmpfen eingesetzt und haben dann den Weg in alle Bereiche gefunden. Um das zu belegen, folgendes, beim Wellenabreiten braucht man ein Segel, dass ein super ON-OFF-Verhalten hat. Dieses Verhalten erreicht man unteranderem durch einen extreme Rckstellgeschwindigkeit. Da aber die RDM-Masten die Segel weicher machen, leidet diese Rckstellgeschwindigkeit darunter. Das Segel macht nicht mehr so gut OFF. Grundstzlich wird bei RDM-Masten die gleiche Menge Material verwendet wie bei normalen Masten. Wenn man sich jetzt aber das Verhltnis Material zur Dicke und Durchmesser anschaut, ist die Wandstrke umgerechnet dicker als bei normalen Masten. Ob das die Haltbarkeit erhht ist noch nicht bewiesen. 
Es ist aber auch eine Frage des eigenen Geschmack.


Hoffe dir weiter geholfen zu haben.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## strandsteher

Hallo Jan!

danke fr die Infos. Hatte ich bisher nicht gewusst und ist mir fr zuknftige Mast-Kufe hilfreich!

-Tom

----------


## Jan G-901

Hey Tom,
bevor du dir einen neuen Mast kaufst, versuche mehrere Masten zu testen, das ist hilfreicher.
Und spare nicht, lieber etwas mehr ausgegeben und Top-Leistung als sich nachher rgern.
LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Funky-Dragon

> da ich viel Brustmuskel habe ist es fr mich schwer bei Sprngen, Boom to Boom zu greifen. Ich bin ein Mastgreifer.



Damit kannste in einer anderen Branche ziemlich gut Geld verdienen. ;-)

Sag mal merkst Du noch was? Deine Brustmusskeln sind Dir im Weg beim Shiften? Was sollen denn Da die Mdels erst sagen, oder bist womglich Doppel-D bestckt vorne oben?

Hier gabs mal nen Thread mit Windsurfsprchen, da wrde Deine Aussage prima reinpassen.

----------


## Boddenflitzer

Hey Funky,
was hat das North zu tun???

Ich wrde ja jetzt nichts dazu sagen, aber wie ich finde klingt deine Aussage ziemlich ... negativ.

Ich meine es ist schon spt, vielleicht wars nur ein joke von dir.... 

P.S.: 

Jan, ich finde es auch gut von dir, dass du hier im Forum weiter sehr aktiv mitmischt.
Hoffe wir sehen uns noch dieses Jahr in Kreptitz.

----------


## Jan G-901

SO LEUTE AUCH WENN ES EINIGE NICHT VERSTEHEN ODER VERSTEHEN WOLLEN, DIES IST EIN ERNST GEMEINTER BEITRAG. SONST WIRD ES EUCH IMMER MEHR SO ERGEHEN, DASS IHR NIRGENS MEHR HILFE BEKOMMT. ALSO BITTE MIT ERNST AN DIE SACHE GEHEN.

Euer Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Danger,
natrlich klingt es hier Lehrerhaft, das ist normal wenn man jemanden etwas helfen und beibringen mchte. Und klar ich das hier North-lastig. Darum geht es hier, um Hilfe fr Northsegelfahrer.

Ich gehe brigens Tglich ins Fitnessstudio. Das ist mein Job.  :Happy: )
LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## strandsteher

Hallo Jan, hallo ihr Dauer-Nrgler,

da Jan mir Rede und Antwort stand, wollte ich zumindest nochmal kurz die Diskussion kommentieren.

Ich persnlich finde es gut, dass hier jemand im Forum ist, der fachliche Antworten bzgl. North-Material geben kann und will. Ich bin zwar nicht auf eine Marke fixiert, allerdings habe ich das ein oder andere North-Segel. Und wenn hier jemand ist, der mir bei grundstzliche Tipps gibt oder hilft, um das Beste aus meinem Material herauszuholen, dann ist das doch gut! Dazu bin ich sogar in der Lage (und viele andere Interessierte auch!!!), die fr mich wichtige Informationen aus der Antwort herauszufiltern. Was mich allerdings nervt, sind die stndigen Nrgler, die hier regelmig Jan's Anworten kommentieren. Letztendlich knnen doch alle (Neil Pryde, Hotsails, Gaastra, F2,  JP, Mistral, Fanatic, Tabou, Hifly, Ezzy Sails, Naish, etc.) hier im Forum ihre Hilfe anbieten. Dass diese nicht so prsent wie Jan sind, ist ihr Problem. Da sollte man niemanden kritisieren, der sich hier Mhe gibt. Also, spart euch in Zukunftbitte  eure Kommentare, diese fhren lediglich  dazu, dass interessierte Leute sich zu Tode scrollen, um die eigentliche Information herauszufiltern.

In diesem Sinne, (hoffentlich bald) viel Wind und viel Spa auf dem Wasser,

Tom

----------


## Nordseesurfer

Da Kann ich Tom nur Recht geben!
Wenn es diesen Tread anfang des Jahres gegeben htte, htte ich mein 07er ICE 4.0 wohl nicht nach 5 mal surfen wieder in ein 07er Manic umgetauscht. Ich fahre schon jahrelang Gaastra und bin super zufrieden. Geilsten Segel wo gibt. Vor allem ab Bj:06!
Wollte aber (angefixt von Addicted to ride) mal die ICE ausprobieren. Hab mir sogar nen Drop Shape Mast dazu gekauf. Aber ich kam mit dem Trimm (trotz der Trimmhilfen) und dem ganzen Fahrgefhl nicht hin. Manic 4.0 kann ich bis 35/40Knoten fahren, 4,0er ICE konnte ich bei 30Knoten schon fast nicht mehr halten. Aber nun ist es zu spt. 

Was ich aber eigendlich mal loswerden wollte:
Ich freue mich das ein Teamfahrer seine Erfahrungen mit SEINEM Material mit anderen Surfern teilen will. Das ist echt selten. Wrde mich freuen wenn es andere Teamfahrer auch machen wrden.

Festzustellen ist nur, das meistens die g....... hier nrgeln und schlechte Stimmung machen. Ich kann mir das nur mit Neid auf Material und Sponsoren und Reisen und Erfahrungen erklren. Ach wenn das natrlich keiner zugeben wrde. Entspannt euch doch einfach etwas und geht surfen. 

Danke Dir Jan das Du trotz allem hier im Forum versuchst zu helfen.

Schne Gre von der Nordsee.

Ach ja, erklr nochmal einer  was der Unterschied von RDM, SDM und DropShape Masten ist. Der Unterschied Ist oben nicht so deutlich rber gekommen.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Nordseesurfer,
danke ersteinmal fr deine Schtzenhilfe.

RDM: reduced diameter Mast = reduzierter Durchmesser =Skinny=wie SDM
SDM:  standard diameter Mast      =  normaler Durchmesser     = normaler Mast
Drop Shape: ist ein Mast, bei dem die Basis den normalen Mastdurchmesser hat, dann sich aber verjngt, also im Top hnlich wie ein Skinny ist.

LG, Jan von backwinddivission.de

----------


## Boddenflitzer

Hi Jan,
du hast geschrieben:

"RDM: reduced diameter Mast = reduzierter Durchmesser =Skinny=wie SDM
SDM: slim diameter Mast = dnner Durchmesser = Skinny=wie RDM"

Ich bin der Auffassung bei einem SDM handet es sich um einen "normalen" Standartmast, also nach oben hin nicht verengend. Zwei Bezeichnungen fr ein und das selbe, ist doch unsinnig, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

-> SDM: standard (?) diameter mast ( so Stand es in der Surf und wird von der Fachpresse auch noch in diesem Zusammenhang genutzt, also Abkrzung fr den "alten" "Nicht-Dropshape-Standardmast")

lass dich nicht rgern,
lg Christian

P.S.: Viele sagen auch zum Dropshape "skinny". Und ein RDM ist ein "RDM"

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Ben,

natrlich ist es immer am besten, wenn man den vom Hersteller empfohlenen Mast benutzt. Alle Segel werden auf diese Masten geschnitten. Da jeder Hersteller seine eigenen Produktionsvorgaben, bei der Herstellung hat, ist es ziemlich schwer, einen passenden Fremdmast zu finden. Grundstzlich empfehle ich dir, einen Mast mit einer Hrte von 25 IMCS zu nutzen. Diesen Mast kannst du noch fr kleinere Segel nehmen. Eine Mast mit einem Carbonanteil von unter 75% ist fr die heutige Segelgeneration arriviert und wird nie gut in den Segeln funktionieren. Lieber wrde ich dann einen preiswerten Fremdanbieter whlen und einen 100% von diesem nehmen.

Hoffe dir etwas weiter geholfen zu haben.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## latte

Hallo,
habe mir ein North Duke 5,4qm Bj.2007 gekauft.
Bei der Mastwahl steht:    Best 430..........Alternativ 400

Vertrgt das Duke in 5,4qm einen 4m Mast? 
Der steht zwar als Alternative zum 430er drauf, aber iss das so toll wenn ich die Verlngerung im letzten Loch fahren muss?
Wird das dann eventuell doch zu weich? 
Und wie verhlt sich dann ein Skinny in 4m?
Gru

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo latte,

als erstes mchte ich dir ans Herz legen, dass du wenn ja den 430 nimmst. Der 400 geht auch gut das Segel wirkt aber weicher (das mit dem letzten Loch bei der Verlngerung ist da kein Problem). Einen 400 Skinny wrde ich dir nicht empfehlen, dann lieber eine 430, der wirkt wie ein Zwischending zwischen 430-400.

Hoffe dir weiter geholfen zu haben.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Katja

Moin Jan,

jetzt hab ich grad eine ganze Weile dieses Forum durchgestbert, und geschaut, ob du schon etwas zu meinem Problemchen geschrieben hast, aber ich konnte nichts finden.
Hab aber eine ganze Menge ber North Segel gelernt... ;-)

Ich besitze seit einem Jahr die Needl Power XT - beste Erfindung in der Windsurfgeschichte... 
Nun ist der Tampen so weit verschlissen, dass ich einen neuen brauch. Den Tampen hab ich schon, aber ich komme nicht an den alten ran. ? In der Beschreibung, die ich zum Glck noch im Keller aufgehoben habe, ist es zwar beschrieben, gild aber wohl nur fr die "normal Durchmesser XTs". Die Needl hat keine Schraube um die Verlngerung von der "Base" abzuschrauben. Ist wohl geklebt?
Bevor ich jetzt das Teil in den Schraubstock zwinge und die Base abdrehe, frag ich dich mal lieber, vielleicht gibt es ja einen ganz einfachen Trick?

Gre Katja

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Katja,
es ist eigentlich recht einfach. Entferne vorsichtig den Verschludeckel der XT. Dann lse den Tampen aus der Klemme an der Unterseite ( Info: du kannst die XT mit der Klemme auch im Notfall, wie eine normale Verlngerung Trimmen. Ziehe ab und an den Tampen immer ein Stck weiter, damit er nicht immer, beim Trimmen, ber die gleichen Stellen arbeitet. Damit verhinderst du das schnelle Verschleien des Tampens.). Jetzt ziehst du den Tampen mit der Ratsche so lange in die Verlngerung, bis das Ende durchgezogen ist. Ziehe den Tampen raus. Schiebe das einen Ende des neuen Tampems in die ffnung der Klemme und verknote es wieder wie zuvor. Jetzt kannst du den neuen Tampen von unten in das XT-Klemmrad legen und es mit der Ratsche reinziehen bis es oben ein Stck heraus kommt. Machen einen Knoten und ziehe es wieder zurck, soweit wie du es brauchst. 

Ich hoffe dir weiter geholfen zu haben.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## hamburger jung

Ahoi Jan!
Besser, man fragt jemanden, der sich damit auskennt!... :Happy: 
Folgendes Problem:
Gnstig erstandener Silver Series-Boom von 07 mit erheblichen Schden des Belags!
Was tun?
Ist ja nicht wirklich eine Frage zum Produkt, aber wie es scheint, gibst Du gerne und richtig gute Tipps raus!
Hoffe nun, da Du auch mir helfen kannst!

Gru aus HH!

Bjrn

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Bjrn,

klar habe ich auch fr dein Problem eine Antwort. Schau bitte mal auf diese Seite: http://www.hookahii.com/       .

Daniell Bohnhof von HOOKAHII macht auch Gabebaumbelge. Siehe SUPPORT - PDF* Katalog, Seite 8. Die Gabelbaumbelge kosten 15 soweit ich wei.

Hoffe dir weitergeholfen zu haben.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## hamburger jung

Vielen Dank und beste Gre nach Gstrow!
Ahoi & Aloha, Bjrn

----------


## 6Bft

Hallo Jan,

ich hab da eine Frage zur Segelpalette. 

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein Ice 5.0 aus 2006. Bin es am Wochenende wieder mit einem Viper 75 400 gefahren. 

Wie schon die Male zuvor musste ich wieder feststellen, dass das Segel fr meine Fahrknste zu anspruchsvoll ist. Ich bin Freerider und mchte das Segel als Starkwindtuch frs Flachwasser mit 105 Liter fahren. Aktuell plane ich keinen Ausflug in die Welle. Also, ich mchte das Ice austauschen. Ich habe mir die Tests rausgesucht und da herausgelesen, dass das Voodoo einen weicheren und ruhigeren Charakter hat und nicht so nervs wie das Ice ist. Zudem msste das Segel mit dem Viper funktionieren.

Ich mchte eigentlich ein Freemovesegel fahren, doch das Duke und das Natural scheinen ja beide harte Segel zu sein. Zudem fhrt ja alle Welt unter 5.3 nur noch Wavesegel. Glaubst Du dass ein Voodoo die Lsung den Themas fr mich sein knnte oder ist das Voodoo genauso anspruchsvoll wie das Ice zu fahren?

Gibt es in 5.0 au Deiner Sicht in der North Palette eine verzeihende, softere Segelalternative fr Starkwind-Bump-n-Jump-Freeride-Freemove?

Viele Gre und danke fr Deine Antwort im Voraus.
Christoph

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Christoph,

wenn du mit dem ICE nicht so glcklich beim Freeriden bist, wirst du mit dem Voodoo auch keine groe Freude haben. Es ist zwar wirklich etwas weicher, aber dieses Etwas steht nicht fr das, was du meinst. 
Auf jeden Fall wrde ich dir das Natural oder Duke empfehlen. Ich wrde die Alternativmasten in der kleineren Hrte oder einen Skinny whlen, um die Segel etwas weicher zu bekommen. Wobei ich nicht der Meinung bin, dass die beiden Segel hrter als das ICE sind. 

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Matze3010

Hallo Jan,

als ich eben mal wieder so ein wenig im www rum stberte, bin ich darauf gestoen:

http://www.totalwind.net/galeria/v/m...-2009.jpg.html

Kannst du dazu schon was sagen, wirds groe Unterschiede zu den 2008er Modellen geben ??? 

Man, die Windsurfentwcklung schreitet schneller voran als mein Konto voll wird, so fhrt man ja fast nie das neueste, bzw. aktuelste Material. Jedenfalls nicht als Otonormalwindsurfer :-( ... 

Gru
Matze

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Matze,

ja ich knnte was zu den neuen Segeln sagen. Darf es aber leider nicht. Sorry. Die Saison 2008 hat erst begonnen.
Nur soviel, besseres Handling und Kontrolle (obwohl das schon schwer ist zu toppen gegenber den 2008 tern). Am Angleitverhalten wurde auch gearbeitet.

Sorry, dass ich dir nicht weiterhelfen durfte.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Hallo Jan,

gestern htte ich Dich schon fast angemailt wegen eines Problems. Habs dann aber selbst gelst. Ich schreibs mal hier rein, weil ich denke es knnte noch andere betreffen:

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit mal die Starplate von North (tendon) geleistet, weil der Pin oben aus einem Guss ist, und nicht mit einem per Locktite verklebten Stift verschraubt ist. Daher kann da auch nichts abreien. Soweit ja alles klar.

Leider hab ich feststellen mssen, dass sich die Base nach einiger Zeit unten kaum noch gedreht hat. Ein unangenehmes Knirschen hat mich auf dem Wasser drauf aufmerksam gemacht. Oben ist es ja kein Problem, dort dreht sich ja die Mastbase um den Stift. Wenn das Segel jedoch sehr flach gelegt wird muss sich auch unten die Base drehen knnen.
Irgendwie scheint nun Sand reingekommen zu sein, oder das Teil ist zu fest eingepresst.
Jedenfalls hab ich folgendes gemacht:
Die 4 Schrauben unten gelst, durch kurzen Druck auf den Powerjoint das ganze System ein Sck soweit es geht unten herausgezogen. Dann sind dort an den Seiten der Platte solche Vertiefungen (gute Idee). Dort habe ich dann rundrum alles mit Hchstdruckfett eingeschmiert.
Dann alls wieder zusammengesetzt und verschraubt.
Jetzt flutscht das Teil einwandfrei. Und das Fett drfte sich wohl kaum im Wasser auflsen oder rauskommen.

Es wre jedoch gut, wenn North da selbst irgendwas verbessern wrde, oder habt ihr nicht die Probleme?

Gru,

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Finnenkratzer,

prinzipiell ist es schon eine gute Idee, ABER, da das fett nun auch den eindringenden Sand bindet und ihn nicht wieder freigibt (Fett lst sich ja bekanntlich nicht so in Wasser), wirkt jetzt das Fett mit dem Sand erstrecht als Schleifpaste. Wo sich sonst vielleicht der Sand zerschmirgelt und herausgesplt htte, bleibt er nun da wo er vom Fett gebunden ist.
Also lieber wieder raus mit dem Fett.
Die Plasteteile haben die unangenehme Eigenschaft etwas weicher zu sein als die Sandkrner. Sie drcken sich ins Plaste. nehme den Mastfu auseinander und kratze die Sandkrner ab. Dann mit etwas grberen Schleifpapier die entstandenen Nasen abschleifen und wieder alles zusammenbauen.


LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Hm naja so richtig Sand habe ich eigentlich nicht gefunden - es war mehr eine Spekulation woran es liegen knnte. Ich hatte das Teil schon mal ausgewaschen und trotzdem ging es sehr schwer. Ich lass es jetzt mal so mit Fett. Ich glaub nicht dass da viel Sand reinkommt. Da msste man ja das Brett schon mit dem Mastfu in den Sand setzen.
An sonsten geb ich Dir recht - das wre schon eine schne Schleifpaste  :Wink:

----------


## Flywood

Hallo Jan,

ich habe mir gerade ein paar gebrauchte Platinum Masten gekauft. Auf dem 430er lst sich offenbar die Beschichtung ab. Siehe Foto. Ist das problematisch?

Weiter habe ich ein North Duke 6,4 aus 2007. Bester Mast ist der 430cm. Als "okay" wird der 460er bezeichnet. Gilt das auch fr meine Gewichtsklasse von 87 kg netto? Ich stelle mir vor, dass bei meinem Gewicht der 460er besser funktionieren sollte.

Vielen Dank fr Deine Hilfe!

Stefan

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Stefan,
solange es nur die Folie ist die sich lst. ist es grundstzlich kein Problem. Nur wir dann natrlich das Laminat sehr anfllig gegen Abrieb. Du knntest die Folie in dem Bereich vorsichtig abschleifen und mit Harz und Tape nacharbeiten. Dazu die Stelle mit dem Harz dnn bestreichen  und das Tape mit maximalem Zug um den Mast wickeln, so dass das berschssige Harz herausquillt. Lsen sich jetzt schon Laminatfilamente, ist das kein gutes Zeichen. Es knnte Wasser ins Laminat eingedrungen sei, was das Laminat auf Dauer aufquellen lsst. Dannsolltest du den Mast erstrecht mit Harz neu versiegeln um ein evl. brechen zu verhindern.

Zum Segel: Ich wrde dir zu dem 430 Mast raten er ist der beste. Mit dem 460 wird das Segel nur unntig hart und arbeitet nicht mehr perfekt. Es hat da nicht viel mit deinem Gewicht zu tun. Ich benutze auch den 430 und wiege 88kg.

Hoffe dir weitergeholfen zu haben.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Flywood

Vielen Dank Jan, hat mir sehr weitergeholfen  :Smile:

----------


## martiko

Hallo Jan,

ich habe noch einmal eine Frage zu den North RDM-Masten. Bis jetzt bin ich nur Standard-Masten gefahren und wrde meinen alten 430er Standardmast gerne durch einen RDM-Mast ersetzen, gedacht fr meine North Segel Ice 5,7 und Duke 6,4 von 2006. Wre der North Gold RDM 75% dafr geeignet oder wre er zu weich fr diese Segelgre? Mu es unbedingt der Platinum sein? Mein Gewicht: 80 kg.
ber einen  Erfahrungsbericht von Dir  wre ich sehr dankbar.

Martin

----------


## andyskate100

Moin Jan,

ich hab zur Zeit folgendes Problem: Ich habe ein NP Expression 6,1, ein Simmer Compact 5,3 und ein NP Search 4,5. Da ich mit dem Compact nicht so richtig zufrieden bin, wrde ich das gerne mit einem Duke ersetzen. Ich habe einen 4,30m Fiberspar Mast 75% und gerade auf der letzten Hanseboot einen North Gold RDM 4m gekauft. Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass ich wenn ich mir statt dem 5,3er Compact ein 5,4er Duke zulegen wrde, ich dieses mit dem 4,30er fahren msste, was ich nur ungern tun wrde, aber das 5,0er nicht so richtig in meine Palette passt. Oder wrdest du sagen das geht noch? Kann mir auch vorstellen, dass ich unter Umstnden mit dem 5,0er Duke genauso frh loskomme wie mit dem 5,3er Compact. Ist dann halt zum 6,1er 1,1qm Luft und zum 4,5er nur 0,5qm, was doch ein ziemlich krasser Unterschied ist. Hab auch schon berlegt meine gesamte Palette zu erneuern, aber man muss ja nicht gleich bertreiben, auch wenn man grad angefangen hat nen bischen was zu verdienen ;-) 
Wrd mich freuen, wenn du mir da mal deine Meinung schildern knntest. 
Noch zur Info: Wiege 73kg, bei 180 Gre und mache zur Zeit fast ausschlielich New School Freestyle.

Aloha, Andy

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Martin,

eigentlich msste der North Gold RDM 75% gut zu deinen Segeln passen. Der Mast whre auch nicht zu weich, sondern hat nur einen etwas langsamere Rckstellgeschwindigkeit (die Zeit die der Mast braucht um nach einer einfallenden B wieder in seine Ausgangslage zurck zu kehren) als der Platinum 100%. Der Leistungsabfall ist zwar zu spren, auch fr einen Laien, aber liegt noch im normalen Bereich und strt nicht. 

Hoffe dir weiter geholfen zu haben.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Andy,

ich verstehe dein Problem nicht ganz. Du schreibst du hast folgende Masten: 4,30m Fiberspar Mast 75% und einen North Gold RDM 400 75%. Beide Masten passen auf das Duke 5,4m. Zwar ist der 430 der Idealmast, der 400 aber der Alternativmast. Somit kannst du beide verwenden. Ich persnlich wrde es dann so machen, wenn der Wind schwach ist und ich evl. noch auf ein greres Segel umschwenken mu, wrde ich den 400 fr das Duke nehmen. Wenn ich aber evl. noch ein kleineres nehmen msste, wrde ich den 430 nehmen. Man sprt zwar den Unterschied aber es geht schon.

Eine Abstufung der Segel von 6...m nach unten kann ca. max 0.7m betragen. Ab 4,0m sollte er aber nicht grer als 0,3m sein.  

Hoffe auch dir weiter geholfen zu haben.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## andyskate100

Da hast du auch wieder Recht... Dann hab ich noch ne Frage:
Sind vom 2007er zum 2008er groe Unterschiede zu spren? In dem Surftest 2008 steht etwas davon, dass das Flattern im Achterliek vom Vorjahr verschwunden ist. Den 2007er Test kann ich zur Zeit leider nicht finden.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Andy,

das Ice 08 ist genauso gut wie das 07, hat aber einige Verbesserungen erhalten. So ist wie du schon beschrieben hast, das Flattern der Achterliek verschwunden. Auerdem ist es vielseitiger geworden. Das Handling wurde etwas verbessert da der Segeldruckpunkt etwas verschoben wurde. Es hat dadurch eine noch bessere Kontrollierbarkeit und noch mehr Kraftreserven. 



LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Christian,
ja der Mast ist gut. Aber du mut trotzdem gegenber dem North-Platinum ein paar geringe Abstriche machen, da der Mast eine etwas andere Form hat. Die Segel sind auf Drop-Shape-Masten geschnitten.
Es ist aber berhaupt kein groes Problem.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

Die Frage von Christian lautete:

Zitat:

hallo,
habe mir ein 07er Duke gekauft in 4,7
Kann ich meinen 4m Neilpryde matrix wave 100% dort gut drin fahren oder rtst du mir davon ab?
Es ist ein so Hochwertiger Mast dass der im Duke funktionieren sollte..............oder?
Gru christian

PS.: bitte bei Fragen zum Material keine PN senden, sondern hier Fragen!!!

----------


## andreas

Hallo Jan,

ich htte die Mglichkeit vergleichsweise preisgnstig einen North Viper Aero 430 zu bekommen. Mich reizt das geringe Gewicht von unter einem Kilo. Andererseits befrchte ich das bei diesem geringen Gewicht der Mast sehr empfindlich ist.
Ich wrde den Mast fr ein Wavesegel nutzen wollen.
Ist das eine gute Idee oder soll ich lieber die Finger davon lassen und einen Platinum SDM nehmen?

Andreas

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Andreas,
den North Viper Aero gab es bis Ende 2005. Danach ist er wieder aus dem Mastprogramm von North verschwunden. Warum??? Gewicht ist nicht alles!!!

Was heit fr dich preisgnstig? Wenn ich fr den gleichen Preis einen Platinum - Mast bekommen knnte, wrde ich IMMER auf den zurckgreifen; anstatt mir den Aero zu kaufen.


LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## andreas

Danke Jan,
das hat mir geholfen
Andreas

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Leute,
schn das dieser Beitrag hier im Forum so toll angenommen wird. Es hat schon weite Kreise gezogen, so dass ich sogar beim Surf-Festival auf Fehmarn, praktische Tipps mit direkter Vorfhrung an Fragesteller aus diesem Beitrag weiter geben konnte. 
ALOS WEITER SO UND KRFTIG FRAGEN STELLEN!

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Matze3010

Hallo Jan,

also ich hab mir jetzt das North Duke 5,9 2008 und dazu den North Gold RDM 430 zugelegt! 
Leider komme ich irgendwie mit dem Trimm nicht ganz klar! 

Bei mir bilden sich trotz gespanter Latten immer noch zwischen der 1. und 2. und 2. und 3. Latte von unten immer noch Wellen, so als ob die Latten gar nicht gespannt wren!

Gibts da irgend einen Trick! Vorab vielen Dank fr deine Hilfe!

Gru
Matze

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Matze,
Falten von der Fulatte zur Gabellatte sind hier normal. Sie verschwinden, wenn der Wind ins Segel drckt. Diese Falten sind aber nicht extrem doll. Falten an anderen Stellen, sind nicht normal. Bitte versuche die Latten mit dem Imbusschlssel nachzuspannen. Fang dabei von unten nach oben an. Die Fulatte hat bei mir auch immer sehr viel Spannung. Trimm dein Segel immer auf Starkwind und reguliere den Segelbauch ber die Gabelspannung.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Matze3010

Hey Jan,
vielen Dank! Sieht jetzt schon besser aus! 
Jetzt brauchts nur endlich wieder Wind, damit das gute Stck zu Wasser gelassen werden kann!  :Happy: 

Gru
Matze

----------


## andreas

Hallo Jan,
mir wurde in einem Surfshop von der Power XT Needle L abgeraten, da die Bruchquote angeblich bei 70% liegen wrde. Ob und wann es hier von North eine Produktverbesserung geben wird konnte man mir nicht sagen.
Lebe ich jetzt mit einer solchen Verlngerung gefhrlich, sprich mit permanenter Bruchgefahr, wenn ich sie am Meer und Strmungen einsetze?
Wird es eine berarbeitete, verbesserte Version geben.

Viele Gre
Andreas

----------


## Jan G-901

Hey Andreas,
ich wei nicht was dir dein Hndler da erzhlt hat und aus welchem Grund. Die Bruchquote der Power XT Needle ist nicht hher als bei anderen Needelverlngerungen. Ich habe zwei von diesen Verlngerungen und es ist mit noch keine weggebrochen, mu aber zugeben schon eine gerochene in Sdafrika gesehen zu haben. Also mach dir da mal nicht so viele Sorgen. Fr den hoffentlich nicht eintretenden Fall des Bruchs, hast du ja noch die Mglichkeit der Reklamation und die geht reibungslos.
Alle Produkte von North durchlaufen stndig Vernderungen durch Verbesserung. Hier flieen die Erfahrungen der Surfer im stndigen Umgang mit den Produkten ein.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## fehmarnsurfer

Ich hab' auch eine RDM-Carbon-Verl. von North (die 42er) seit letztem Jahr (April), und bin von den TRimmmglichkeiten sehr begeistert.
Gebrochen  ist die bei mir nicht, trotz Einsatz auch in den Wavebedingungen von Nord- und Ostsee.
Hab' auch von Bekannten ( die die auch fahren) keinen Bruch gehrt.

Von daher ist zumindest meine Meinung, dass man die bedenkenlos kaufen kann.


werner

----------


## Jan G-901

Danke fr deine Antwort Werner.
Also du siehst Andreas, es wird nicht alles so hei gegessen wie es gekocht wird.

LG und viel Spa beim Surfen, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## andreas

Danke zusammen,
denn ansonsten sind die Power XT ja wirklich genial.

Andreas

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Harnmut,

es ist nicht so toll wen dir bei deinem S-Type 7,8 die Camberlatte gebrochen ist. Dafr gibt es unterschiedliche Ursachen. Die Erste, die Latte wurde zu doll gespannt. Dadurch wird ein zu hoher Druck auf den vorderen, profilierten Teil der Latte ausgebt und sie bricht. Die zweite Ursache, der Camber sa nicht richtig am Mast. Auch hier kommt es zu einem extrem hohen Druck auf die Latte. Die dritte Ursache ist ein Aufbaufehler. Hier wir der die Vorligg zu wenig durchgezogen, bevor der Camber in seine Mastposition gedrckt wird. Bitte wende dich an die Reklaabteilung von Boards and More.

hoffe dir weitergeholfen zu haben.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ps.: Bitte eure Fragen direkt hier im Forum stellen. So bekommen Andere, die vielleicht auch das gleiche Problem haben eine Antwort.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hartmuts Problem:

Hallo Jan,
ich besitze ein North Sails s-Type 7,8 von 08. Bei diesem Segel ist mit neulich aufgefallen, dass die Latte die in den Camber geht gebrochen ist. Nun steht der Camber so komisch am Mast. Wie kann so was passieren und wo bekomme ich einen neue Latte. Hoffe du kannst mir helfen. Danke schon vorab.

MfG, Hartmut.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Michael,
versuche bitte die Starkwindpunkte als Trimm zu nutzen und nur ber die Gabel das Segel bei strker werdenden Wind zu trimmen. Im Allgemeinen ist das Duke eher flach wenn kein Wind einfllt. Erst wenn der Wind einfllt bildet sich der Bauch und die Falten im unteren Bereich verschwinden. Versuche wenn das Segel aufgebaut und getrimmt ist, die Lattenspannung bei der 3. Latte um eine halbe Umdrehung zu lsen. Der "Keinbauch" bei Leichtwind ist normal, sollte aber dem Vortrieb keinen Abstrich machen. bitte denke daran, es ist ein Freemove-Freestyle-Wavesegel, kein reines Freemove- oder Freeridesegel.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

__________________________________________________  _________________________
Michaels Frage:

Hallo Jan,
knntest du mir bitte bei folgendem Segelproblem helfen:
Ich habe mir ein neues 2008 Duke in 6.9qm gekauft.
Das Segel habe ich mit einem 430 NS Platinum + 50cm NS Platinum Xtender und zum Vergleich mit einem 460 NS Gold aufgeriggt, also wie empfohlen.
Ich habe dabei die VTS-Trimmpunkte eingehalten, die Latten normal gespannt und eigentlich nichts falsch gemacht (surfe seit 15 Jahren und das ziemlich gut).
Bei beiden Masten entstehen auf einer Seite sehr unschne Falten/Wellen im Gabelbaumbereich. Schifte ich auf die andere Seite entstehen fast gar keine Falten aber dafr schlagen die mittleren Segellatten wieder zurck, was dazu fhrt, dass bei Leichtwindtricksen kein Bauch entsteht.
Darf das sein oder liegt da ein Fehler im Schnitt vor?
Wre echt schade, finde das Konzept mit der kurzen Gabel und dem Xtender eigentlich super!

Vielen Dank und Gre
Michael Ludescher

----------


## Hangman

Hallo Matze…

Mir ist vergangenes Jahr meine North power XT needly 42cm Verlngerung gebrochen…
War ein unschnes Gerusch + Erlebnis, passiert ist mir das bei der Landung eines Williskippers…
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war die Verlngerung noch nicht mal nen Halbes Jahr alt und sah noch fast nagelneu aus…Reklamation war aber (wie schon erwhnt) kein Problem…
Und bis her hlt diese auch. Zudem bin ich ebenfalls zufrieden mit der Verlngerung… das einzig was mich ein wenig strt ist: der Fehlende Verstellbereich von 0-10cm dieser existiert bei dieser Verlngerung nicht und fhrte bei mir zu einem zustzlichen Null-Base kauf…

Hang loose

----------


## MarcSharck

hey

ich fahre schon seit letztem herbst ca ein north sails ice aus 2006
hab es damals gebraucht gekauft und mir ist immer schon eine falte ins auge gesprungen

http://i30.tinypic.com/316aerq.jpg
http://i31.tinypic.com/313ls8w.jpg
http://i28.tinypic.com/oqyn2g.jpg

ich hab mich leider nie wirklich damit beschftigt die wegzubekommen da ich meistens das 6er segel fahre!

nachdem ich heute bei schnem wetter im garten das segel aufgeriggt habe, schien es mir unmglich die falte irgendwie rauszubekommen
von latten spannen bis vorliek und achterliek hab ich eigentlich alles gemacht

mir wurde gesagt das es evenutell am neilpryde mast legen knnte?

http://i27.tinypic.com/2ceotib.jpg
spter hab ichs dann nochmal wie auf dem bild zu sehen mit extrem viel vorliek probiert was aber auch nciht wirklich gut aus sieht oder?
etwas viel looseleech und garkein bauch

wre super wenn du mir einen tipp geben kannst und wenns wirklich am mast liegen sollte, mir einen empfehlen knntest

gre Marc

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Marc,

keine Panik, diese Falte ist ganz normal und resultiert aus dem Schnittkonzept der Northsegel wie z.B. ICE und DUKE. Diese Falten gibt es auch in den 2007er und 2008er Northsegel. Sie verschwindet, wenn der Wind in das Segel fllt, denn dann bildet sich der Bauch. Dieser soll ja bei den Segeln verschwinden wenn man es OFF macht, um ein extrem gutes Handling in Manvern oder in der Welle zu bekommen.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## bensen

Hallo Jan,
ich will mir im laufe des jahres ein gebrauchtes ice in 5.3 zulegen. nun stellt sich mir die frage ob ich das segel auch mit meinem alten north sting mast (Standarddurchmesser) fahren kann und ob es empfehlenswert ist. ich wollte nmlich nicht noch extra einen neuen mast kaufen.
danke
bensen

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Bensen,
wie alt ist denn dein Mast und welche Hrte hat er? Was fr ein North Segel mchtest du dir zulegen und in welcher Gre.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de  .

----------


## bensen

hey Jan,

der Mast ist glaub ich von 04 oder 05 und hat eine Hrte von 21IMCs! Ich mchte damit ein 5.3er ICE fahren.Hab auch sonst noch einen Mast in 19CC und mit 4m Lnge. Mir ging es eigentlich darum ob das ICE sich auch auf Standardmasten fahren lsst oder ob du das eher nicht empfehlen wrdest. 

bensen

----------


## MarcSharck

hallo jan
ich glaube wir haben nicht von derselben falte gesprochen!

ich habe die im monofilm gemeint 
die geht von der unteren latte schrg hoch

gre

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Bensen,
ja du kannst das Segel mit diesem Mast fahren. Es ist zwar nicht die 100%ige Lsung aber es drfte da eigentlich keine groen Probleme geben.


LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de .

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo MarcSharck,

ich meinte schon diese Falte. Diese Falten habe ich auch. Sie zieht sich vom Mastfuss zum Segelfenster. Wie schon geschrieben, sie geht raus wenn gengend Wind in das Segel fllt. 

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de .

----------


## onefinger

Hallo Jan, ich will mir das 9,5er S-Type kaufen. Eigentlich solte ein 490er Mast mit einem 40cm Extender passen, aber da geht meine 42er XTR nicht rein. 50er Extender geht nicht, weil Vorliek "nur" 541cm.
Auf der Suche nach einer Alternative bin ich auf 510er Xcellerator Masten aus 2006 oder 2005 in 75 bzw. 100% gestoen, die als Auslaufware noch neu angeboten werden.
Ist Dir bekannt, ob die Biegekurve dieser Masten den aktuellen Masten entspricht? 
Und: Wie siehts um die Bruchfestigkeit -insbesondere des 100% Excellerators-aus?
Ich will ja nicht gleich das neue Segel zerstren...
Wre nett, wenn Du dazu was sagen knntest, auch wenn ihr an der Kste solche Probs ja nicht wirklich habt.
Gru und danke

Peter

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Peter,

Das S-Type 9,5 hat eine Vorliek von 5,41. Es braucht idealer weise ein 460 Mast mit Xtender50. Hier eine 28 XTR. Oder als Alternative einen 490 Mast mit einem Xtender 40 mit einer 42 XTR. Die einfachste Lsung bei deinem Problem wre, wenn du dir eine 28 XTR zulegst.

Zu den Masten die du dir ausgesucht hast kann ich nur sagen, dass  die Xcellerator Masten aus 2006 oder 2005 absolut baugleich sind. Also wenn du dir so einen Mast zulegen willst nimm immer den 1005 Mast. Die Bruchfestigkeit des Xcellerator ist genauso gering wie bei anderen Markenmasten.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## onefinger

Danke, werde dann wohl einen 490er Mast, Extender und 28er XTR kaufen. Kommt dann auch nicht mehr auf die paar Euro f.d. zweite XTR an. Die 510er Masten sind vll. auch zu steif, da ja auch die 460er Lsung funzen soll (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann). 
Gru

Der Flautenschieber

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Peter,

das funktioniert, ich kann es dir versprechen. und zwar sogar ganz gut.
ich wnsche dir viel Spa bei surfen. Und ab und zu auf die backwindseite schauen ;-)

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## DonRon

brauche ich fr das VOODOO 4,2 einen RDM oder kann ich auch einen Dropshape-Mast nehmen???

DonRon

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo erstmal!

ja du kannst einen Dropshape-Mast nehmen. Er ist sogar die bessere Wahl. Alle Northsegel werden auf maximale Performance geschnitten, die du nur durch einen Dropshape-Mast (am besten 100%) erreichst.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## DonRon

O.k. - fr das voodoo 4,2 aus 2007: geht das mit einem 4,00 Mast oder brauche ich einen 3,70?

Vorliek: 4,01

DonRon

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo DonRon,

es ist vollkommen ok wenn du das Voodoo mit einem 400 Mast fhrst.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## kurtundercover

moin jan
ich hab mal ne frage zu den ice segeln.
unterscheidet sich das 08 deutlich von dem 07?ich bin bis jetzt noch kein08 gefahren.
jemand sagte mir das die 08 deutlich weniger dampf als die 07er haben.aber irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.
ich bin bis jetzt immer voodoo's gefahren und hab seit letztem jahr ein 07er ice dazwischen.bei dem ice gefllt mir insbesondere das ich das gefhl habe das in ben das
rigg wesentlich besser zu kontrollieren ist,bzw. besser neutral zu stellen ist.
deshalb berlege ich komplett auf das ice umzustellen.die aussage des erfahrenen fachverkufers lt mich nun zweifeln.
hier dreht es sich um die segelgren 5,0 und kleiner.
gru kurtundercover

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo kurtundercover,
es gibt schon einen geringen Powerunterschied zwischen den 07. und 08. ICE, zugunsten des ON OFF Verhaltens und der Druckpunktstabilitt. Der power- Unterschied ist aber nicht sehr deutlich. Mir persnlich liegen die 08. ICE besser als die 07. Bei den Voodoo sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Sie avancieren 08 zu den Powersegeln.


LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## MarcSharck

hey jan hatte hier schonmal wegen meine ice aus 06 fotos gepostet

nun
mir ist aufgefallen das wenn das segel keinen druck hat, und ich gegen die unterste latte drcke die immer wieder zurckkommt!
das ist doch nicht normal oder?
damals ging es um eine falte die sich von der unteren latte schrg hoch zur nchsten zieht

bin das segel letztes we endlich mal wieder gefahren
es hat spa gemacht aber die falte strt mich ehrlich gesagt nach wie vor!

knnte es sein das die latte gebrochen ist oder so?
ich habe probiert sie rauszuholen aber sie klemmte irgendwie an der masttasche
kannst du mir da tipps geben?

danke und gre

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo MarcSharck,

eine Latte die sich negativ zum Segelbauch biegt ist in einem bestimmten Maas normal. Es kann aber ohne weiteres sein, dass die Lattenspannung zu hoch ist. Dieses erkennst du daran, dass die Latte auch bei Einfall von wenig Wind ein negatives Profil aufweist. Gebrochen wird sie nicht sein, dann hat die Latte kaum noch Spannung.
War die Falte beim Surfen denn noch im Segel als der Wind eingefallen ist???
Die Latte mu normalerweise mit etwas Kraftaufwand heraus zu ziehen sein. 


LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## MarcSharck

hey jan 
ich muss gestehen dsa ich nicht drauf geachtet habe ob die falte noch im segel war 
war eh schon berpowert und hatte dann andere sachen im kopf  :Wink: 

wie schon gesagt
vom fahrgefhl bei halsen und so fand ich alles super
nur find ichs halt komisch das auf einer werbung vom ice die morenos ein aalglattes profil begutachten

kannst du nher erlutern wieso so eine falte beabsichtig ist?
nicht das ich es dir nicht glaube 
nur aus interesse!

----------


## Jan G-901

Hey,

eigentlich hatte ich das schon mal in einer Antwort auf deine Frage geschrieben.
Das Schnittkonzept bei den Segeln ICE, Duke und Voodoo ist so ausgefallen, dass diese Segel ein extrem schnelles ON-OFF Verhalten haben sollen. Aus der Masttaschen-schnittkurve ergibt sich besonders im Segelfubereich ein etwas geraderer Schnitt der ohne Windpower durch die strkere biegekurve des Mastes, einen Materialberschuss, der durch diese Falte ausgeglichen wird. Erst wenn  der Wind in das Segel einfllt, bildet sich der Bauch des Segels, der dieses Material bentigt und aufnimmt ( nimm ein A4 Blatt, halte es im unteren Drittel an der langen Kante fest, nun verschiebe das obere ende etwas Richtung Blatt Mitte. nur ein paar Zentimeter. du wirst sehen, es entsteht genau diese Falte).

Ich hoffe es dir plausibel erklrt zu haben.  

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## MarcSharck

hey jan
war heute am brouwersdam und hab dort einen wirklich guten surfer mit einem ice aus 08 glaube ich gesehen
als er ne pause gemacht hat, hab ich mir sein segel angeschaut und er hatte tatschlich dieselbe falte
wohl nicht ganz so intensiv wie meine aber ich vermute er hatte auch einen sehr guten mast

danke fr deine tipps und infos!

edit: hylke bakkers wars brigens!

----------


## Jan G-901

Hey MarcSharck,

schn das ich dir weiterhelfen konnte. Wenn du irgendwelche weiteren Fragen zu North Produkten hast weist du jetzt wo dir geholfen wird.



Viel Spa beim Surfen.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Niklas S.

Kannst du mir zufllig was zur Haltbarkeit der neueren Naturals sagen. Fahre ein altes Tonic und ein Natural von 2003. Leider ist mir bei meinem 2003er Modell das oberste Segelfenster eingerissen (10cm) ohne erkennbaren Grund. Da oben kann ich ja auch schlecht reinfallen! :Wink:  Bei meinem Tonic mitlerweile auch einen riesigen Ri. Da bin ich allerdings auch reingefallen! Das Segel hat aber auch schon ohne Ende einstecken mssen. :Wink:  Ist ja auch schon 7 Jahre alt und habe mit dem Segel Windsurfen gelernt. 
Mich interessiert halt nur, ob bei dem neuen Naturals dnnerers Monofilm verwendet wird. Ist ja die gnstigere Segellinie!
Ansonsten tolle Segel!

Gru Niklas

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Niklas.

wie du schon bemerkt hast sind mittlerweile schon 7 Jahre vergangen. In dieser zeit gab es einen riesigen Sprung in Sachen Segelmaterial. Heute sind die Segel schon sehr lange haltbar, auch wenn sie lnger in der Sonne liegen. Frher war es so, dass im Laufe der zeit die Weichmacher sehr schnell aus der Folie defundieren und die Segel dann einrissen.
Das Natural ist zwar eine gnstige Segellinie aber genauso haltbar wie zB. das Duke oder ICE.


Viel Spa beim Surfen.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## surferman

Hallo Jan, danke nochmal fr deine schnelle Antwort gestern per Mail!
Wollte trotzdem nochmal hier nachfragen wie ich am besten meine Segelpalette aufbaue!

Ich wiege 70 kg und kann Schlaufen, Trapez, Wasserstart und die Powerhalse wird gerade ordentlich gebt.
Habe bis jetzt ein 125L Freerideboard und Segel 5,4 und 6,7 (kann auch noch 6,0 und 4,2 nutzen)
Mchte jetzt fr die neue Session ein bischen Freestylen und auch mal anfangen in die Welle zu gehen! Dafr wollte ich mir nen Tabou 3S in 107L holen.

Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen North-Frage: Wollte mir Masten Gold 07 in 400 und 430 besorgen..
Als kleinstes Segel ein 4,2 Ice Dann ein 4,7ner und ein 5,4rer Duke. Hab noch ein 6,7ner Saber welches als grtes Segel bleiben sollte. Evtl. gibt es spter noch ein 5,9ner Duke wenn ich wiede Geld habe.
Soll ich das 4,7ner besser als Duke oder als Ice kaufen? Ich tendiere zum Duke das es mehr Power besitz und ich es bestimmt besser zum Freeriden nutzen kann als das Ice....
(WindsurfJournal empfiehlt das Ice)

Wollte mir alle Segel aus 07 holen, da die 08ter doch mein Budget sprngen!
Meinst du das haut so hin?

Danke fr deine Antwort...
Gre

----------


## Flywood

Hallo Jan,
meine North Silver Gabel 180-230 aus 2007 hat sich leider bei einem moderaten Abgang meiner zarten 87 kg verbogen. Das hat mich etwas nachdenklich gegenber der Haltbarkeit der North Gabeln gemacht, zumal ich diese nur auf 185cm mit meinem Duke 6,4 gefahren habe. Ist natrlich genau an der Stelle geknickt wo der Einschub der Verlngerung endete. Jetzt wollte ich mir eine neue Gabel holen. Speziell bei der Gre bis 230 cm traue ich der Silver nicht mehr. Lohnt es sich hier in eine North Gold zu investieren? Die Informationspolitik von North ist ja etwas dnn, was das verwendete Alumaterial betrifft. Mir geht es im wesentlichen um eine gute Kombi aus Haltbarkeit und Steiftigkeit. Kannst du mir neben der GOLD sonst eine andere Alu-Gabel empfehlen? Carbon ist mir leider zu teuer.

Viele Gre
Stefan

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo surferman,

schnelle und einfache Antwort. Ich persnlich wrde dir das ICE empfehlen. Es hat gengend Power und in dieser Gre das bessere Handling.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Stefan,

ich glaube jede normale Gabel wrde bei einer bestimmten Krafteinwirkung ;-) verbiegen oder kaputt gehen. Es ist natrlich nicht so gut wenn die Gaben im letzten Ende gefahren wird. Ich empfehle dir also eine etwas lngere Gabel zu fahren. Bei den verwendeten Materialien der Gabeln handelt es sich um sehr hochwertiges Material. Es ist dabei egal, ob du nun eine Silver oder Gold nimmst. Die Gold hat als Unterschied Carbonendstcke.

Als vertrauen wieder herstellen. Zwinker.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## barcode

> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> ich glaube jede normale Gabel wrde bei einer bestimmten Krafteinwirkung ;-) verbiegen oder kaputt gehen. Es ist natrlich nicht so gut wenn die Gaben im letzten Ende gefahren wird. Ich empfehle dir also eine etwas lngere Gabel zu fahren. Bei den verwendeten Materialien der Gabeln handelt es sich um sehr hochwertiges Material. Es ist dabei egal, ob du nun eine Silver oder Gold nimmst. Die Gold hat als Unterschied Carbonendstcke.
> 
> Als vertrauen wieder herstellen. Zwinker.
> 
> LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de



Er hatte die Gabel nur 5 cm rausgezogen.  :Wink:

----------


## Jan G-901

Danke barcode,
habe ich dann etwas falsch gelesen. Sorry. natrlich ist es dann nicht so prickelnd wen sie dann wegbricht. Die Frage stellt sich dann, ob Stefan nun auf die Gabel gefallen ist oder wie es sonst passiert ist. Alu ist ein leichtes aber nicht unbedingt absolut haltbares Material. Ansonsten einfach mal bei North reklamieren (Verbraucherrecht).



LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Flywood

Also richtig auf die Gabel bin ich nicht gefallen. Ich habe mich bei einem vorhersehbaren Abgang an der Gabel mit dem Unterarm abgesttzt. Ich denke mal mit dem Ellenbogen direkt auf dem Knick, mein Ellenbogen war hrter ;-)   Naja, wenn die Gold  dieselben Alustreben hat, ja sogar mit 28mm sogar noch dnner, werde ich mir diese nicht kaufen. Vielleicht sollte ich es mit einer Tecno King aus Ergal-Alu probieren. Jan, dir vielen Dank fr die Info. 

Viele Gre
Stefan

PS :Big Smile: ie Segel von North (Ice und Duke aus 07) sind wirklich top!

----------


## onkelbonus

Hallo,

ich habe mir als mein erstes Segel ein Duke 5,9 aus 2007 zugelegt. Dazu mchte ich noch ein 6,9er Duke.
Ich hatte rsprnglich geplant, die beiden Segel auf einem 430er Gold oder Platinum Mast zu fahren und mir fr das 6,9er ein Carbon XTender zu kaufen.
Ich habe mich gerade mit nem Hndler unterhalten, der mir davon abriet. Er sagte, das Segel fhre sich dann wie ein 6.0er, dann kann ich mir das gleich sparen...
Stimmt das?

Und dann noch ne Frage:
Funktioniert ein Fiberspar Reflex 7000 auf dem Duke 6,9(2007) genauso gut wie der North Mast (oder besser^^)?.
Und wie siehts mit einem Gaastra Mast aus 2008 mit 55% auf einem 5,9er aus?

----------


## keikisurfer

Hallo Jan,

wollte Dich nach ein paar Masttips fragen - habe 05er Voodoos (4.5 u. 5.0) und 07er ice (5.7)
dazu 05er Viper Wave 100 in 400 u. 430

1. laufen die Masten noch opti in den 07 und 08er Segeln oder hat sich da zur Umstellung red/silver/gold/platin was "richtiges" getan (wollte die Voodoos in 09 mal erneuern und das ice soll sich ja auch wohlfhlen...)

2. wrdest du den 430er verkaufen, evtl. beide und dafr einen 400er platin SDM kaufen? Vorallem da ich 90kg habe und dachte im 5.7 doch lieber einen 430 zu fahren

3. wrde gerne Skinnys testen- Einfach einen Gold RDM fr 08er ice zu kaufen, ist ja bspw. nicht der beste Plan, daher erstmal versuchen - gerade gnstig gbe es einen LORCH Silberpfeil RDM 65% in 400 - ist das ne gute Idee, laufen die in Norths, taugen die was, gibt es "generika" bzw. baugleiche masten, woher kommen die?
Finde es komisch das ein Shaper ohne Segelschneider Masten belabelt...

danke dir fr deine Antwort, 
schne Gre,
Alex

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo onkelbonus,
deine Mastentscheidung zu den Segeln einen Platinum zu nehmen begre ich. Die uerung des Hndlers kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Es ist zwar mit einem Carbon XTender nicht 100% das Gleiche wie mit einem lngeren Mast, aber noch absolut vertretbar. 

Wie deine Segel mit den anderen Masten fahren wei ich nicht, weil ich nicht alle Segel- und Mastkonstellationen gefahren bin.




LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Alex,
dein Viper Wave von 05 passen absolut in die 05er Voodoos (4.5 u. 5.0). Funktionieren aber nicht mehr so toll im 07er ice (5.7). Man knnte ihn mit einem red oder silver vergleichen. Fr die neuen Voodoos wrde ich dir auf jeden Fall einen 400 Platinum empfehlen, wenn du das Optimum an performens haben mchtest. Auf dein 5,7 ICE passt ein 430 sehr gut. Ich wrde an deiner stelle alle Segel mit einem SDM Mast fahren.
  Ein Segeldesigner mchte das Maximum aus seinen Segeln holen. Segel werden aus diesem Grund immer auf die besten Masten geschneidert. Bei North auf den Platinum SDM.


LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## keikisurfer

> Hallo Alex,
> dein Viper Wave von 05 passen absolut in die 05er Voodoos (4.5 u. 5.0). Funktionieren aber nicht mehr so toll im 07er ice (5.7). Man knnte ihn mit einem red oder silver vergleichen. Fr die neuen Voodoos wrde ich dir auf jeden Fall einen 400 Platinum empfehlen, wenn du das Optimum an performens haben mchtest. Auf dein 5,7 ICE passt ein 430 sehr gut. Ich wrde an deiner stelle alle Segel mit einem SDM Mast fahren.
>   Ein Segeldesigner mchte das Maximum aus seinen Segeln holen. Segel werden aus diesem Grund immer auf die besten Masten geschneidert. Bei North auf den Platinum SDM.
> 
> 
> LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de



Das berrascht mich doch enorm, dachte dass wenn ich den TopMast einer Marke habe, der nicht fr die bernchste Saison nicht wie ein 50% oder 30% Mast luft??? 05 vs 07!!!

Was hat sich bei zu 05er ViperWave100 SDM zum 07er Platinum SDM derart getan? - beides 100%er, so krass andere Biegung, hat North den DropShape neu erfunden?

Empfohlener Mast zum ICE ist 400er platinum SDM, doch kein 430er?

PS: Soweit ich auf den 05er Voodoos gelesen habe ist der ViperWave75 der empfohlene Mast, nicht der 100er!

LG
Alex

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Alex,
nein, North hat nicht den Mast neu erfunden, aber das prozentuale Biegeverhltnis von Top und Base verndert und an die neuen Schnitte angepasst. Wenn du dir einmal die Mhe machst und die Schnitte miteinander vergleichst, wirst du feststellen, dass die Segel total anders aussehen und geschnitten sind. Du kannst natrlich die alten Masten in den Segeln fahren, aber dann darfst du dich auch nicht wundern, dass das gleiche Segel mit einem neuen Mast besser steht und auch besser fhrt. Es gibt sogar Unterschiede bei den Segeln 08 mit einem 07er Mast. Sie sind sehr gering und ein normaler Surfer wird es kaum oder nicht spren. Aber wenn man die Mglichkeit hat ein 08 Segel mit einem 07 und dann mit einem 08 Mast zu testen wird man schon beim aufbauen einen leichten optischen Unterschied sehen knnen. 

Ja du hast Recht der Empfohlene Mast ist ein 400, die Alternative 430. Ich habe dir, in Anbetracht deines Krpergewichts, den 430 empfohlen. Es ist kein mu, du kannst natrlich den 400er sehr gut darin fahren.

Ich habe, zur Sicherheit noch einmal in meinen Unterlagen, nach dem richtigen Mast fr deine 05er Voodoos geschaut. Dort steht eindeutig ein Viper Wave 400. Viper Wave Masten sind immer 100% Masten. Die 75% heien nur Viper 75 und sind als Alternativmasten angegeben. 

Ich hoffe dich jetzt etwas Schlauer in der Mastfrage gemacht zu haben.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## dominik49

Hallo Jan!

Habe gestern auf anraten des Hndlers ein North Duke 5.0 aus 2007 mit einem Neil Pryde X6 400 gebraucht gekauft und getestet. Trotz zahlreicher Trimmversuche verschiedener Personen hatte ich stets mehrere ca 45% Diagonalfalten im Topbereich (oberes Drittel).
So etwa vom Beginn der zweiten Latte Richtung Achterliek weiter unten. Auch in Windlchern zog das Segel oben berhaupt nicht. Am Trimm selbst drfte es nach den vielen Versuchen nicht liegen.
Nehme an, dass der NP Mast oben zu weich ist. Stimmt das? Muss ich den Mast tauschen oder hat das Duke Probleme.

Passt ein Platinum 400 SDM aus 2008 besser? Wie gut passt ein Ice 4,2 dann auf diesen Mast. Habe ca. 80 kg.

Vielen Dank fr Deine fachkundige Antwort

----------


## strandsteher

> Es gibt sogar Unterschiede bei den Segeln 08 mit einem 07er Mast. Sie sind sehr gering und ein normaler Surfer wird es kaum oder nicht spren. Aber wenn man die Mglichkeit hat ein 08 Segel mit einem 07 und dann mit einem 08 Mast zu testen wird man schon beim aufbauen einen leichten optischen Unterschied sehen knnen.



Hallo Jan,

dachte bislang eigentlich, dass die 2007er und 2008er North Masten identisch sind. Wurde mir zumindest vom Hndler so gesagt und wrde auch erklren, warum man dieses Jahr keine gnstigen 2007er North Auslaufmasten bekommen hat (beziehe mich nur auf Gold und Platinum). Von 2006 zu 2007 gab's ja schon optisch 'ne Vernderung (weie Beschichtung)! Schade, dass North nicht fr beide Mastteile separate Werte zur Biegekurve angibt, da knnte man als Kunde Vernderungen einfacher nachvollziehen!!!

Also, wie ist's nun?

Viele Gre,

Tom

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo dominik49,
vor einigen Jahren hat die SURF einen Masttest gemacht. Sie haben alle verfgbaren 400 Masten getestet. Das Ergebnis war verblffend. Nur wenige Masten hatten die angegebene Hrte. Drei waren hrter, einer sogar fast 21 anstatt 19. Die meisten eher weicher zwei hatten sogar eine hrte von 17,5. Auerdem, wie auch bei mir schon hier oft beschrieben, haben die Hersteller unterschiedliche prozentuale Biegeverhltnisse Top zu Base. Das wird oft nicht publik gemacht oder die Hndler wissen es nicht. Ich unterstelle auch einigen Hndlern das bewusst falsche verkaufen von Zubehrteilen um sie weg zu bekommen. Ich rate allen nur eins, kauft alle Komponenten von ein und der selben Marke. Denn die sind 100% aufeinander abgestimmt.
Ich denke dein Mast ist etwas zu hart, deswegen versucht der Mast, den zu hohen Druck auszugleichen und zieht das Segeltuch zurck. Es gibt dann an bestimmten Punkten Materialstau (Falten).
Wenn du einen 2008 Platinum hast, ist er auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl. Auch dein ICE passt sehr gut dazu. Ich fahre auch den 2008 Platinum in meinem ICE 4,2 (08).


LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Tom,
bei den Herstellern ist das Biegeverhltnis ein Betriebs- und "Erfolgsgeheimnis".
Es gibt einen einfachen und plausiblen Grund, warum es nicht mehr so viele Auslaufmasten gibt. North hat die Menge der produzierten Masten fr den Markt stark reduziert um den Verkauf der Auslaufwaren zu drosseln. Viele Kunden warten regelrecht auf Auslaufware. 
Wie sich das prozentuale Verhltnis verndert hat, darf ich nicht sagen. Es hat sich aber verndert. Sorry.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## barcode

> Viele Kunden warten regelrecht auf Auslaufware. 
> 
> LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de



Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich bei den heftigen UVPs. Wer kann sich denn Masten fr 500  leisten? Oder Boards fr 1699 ?

Dann warte ich doch lieber bis es Auslaufware gibt. Immerhin spart man 25-50 %. Je nach Hersteller.

----------


## keikisurfer

> Hallo Alex,
> nein, North hat nicht den Mast neu erfunden, aber das prozentuale Biegeverhltnis von Top und Base verndert und an die neuen Schnitte angepasst. Wenn du dir einmal die Mhe machst und die Schnitte miteinander vergleichst, wirst du feststellen, dass die Segel total anders aussehen und geschnitten sind. Du kannst natrlich die alten Masten in den Segeln fahren, aber dann darfst du dich auch nicht wundern, dass das gleiche Segel mit einem neuen Mast besser steht und auch besser fhrt. Es gibt sogar Unterschiede bei den Segeln 08 mit einem 07er Mast. Sie sind sehr gering und ein normaler Surfer wird es kaum oder nicht spren. Aber wenn man die Mglichkeit hat ein 08 Segel mit einem 07 und dann mit einem 08 Mast zu testen wird man schon beim aufbauen einen leichten optischen Unterschied sehen knnen. 
> 
> Ja du hast Recht der Empfohlene Mast ist ein 400, die Alternative 430. Ich habe dir, in Anbetracht deines Krpergewichts, den 430 empfohlen. Es ist kein mu, du kannst natrlich den 400er sehr gut darin fahren.
> 
> Ich habe, zur Sicherheit noch einmal in meinen Unterlagen, nach dem richtigen Mast fr deine 05er Voodoos geschaut. Dort steht eindeutig ein Viper Wave 400. Viper Wave Masten sind immer 100% Masten. Die 75% heien nur Viper 75 und sind als Alternativmasten angegeben. 
> 
> Ich hoffe dich jetzt etwas Schlauer in der Mastfrage gemacht zu haben.
> 
> LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de



Ja,

definitv ein bischen schlauer, aber zufrieden mit der Tatsache bin ich nicht. Ich akzeptiere, das Segel einem Verschleiss unterliegen und "regelmssig" erneuert werden.

Aber: Wenn ich 600€ regulr fr einen, optimalen Mast zahle, dann verlange ich von einem Premium Anbieter, dass der Minimum eine Stationssaison (4Monate tgliche Nutzung - das fahre ich leider nur in 3-4Jahren.) optimale Leistung bietet. Dann hat der Segeldesigner bitte mit diesem Rckgrat zu planen. Segel halten vielleichtl 30-60Tage auf dem Wasser wenn man sie hart auf try und error fhrt - Dellen, Risse, Splungen, Auf+Abriggen.
Es kann nicht sein, dass wenn ich ein Jahr spter ein fertiges Segel mit dem Nachfolgemodell ersetzen will, wieder 600€ fr den Mast auf den Tisch legen muss, um optimale Performance (dh. keine Ausreden wenn Manver nicht klappt  :Smile:  ) zu haben.

Meiner Meinung hat der Designer dann bitte um den selben Mast zu optimieren, oder feste Intervalle anzukndigen, wann eine Mastinnovation stattfindet, bzw. stattfinden wird.

Angenommen Du msstest fr dein Equipment zahlen - wrst Du mit der momentanen Situation zufrieden?

LG
Alex

----------


## keikisurfer

Aber mal zum Wesentlichen - ich habe jetzt eine Palette Ice 07 (4.2 - 4.7 - 5.3 - 5.7) bekommen.

Was htte ich zu erwarten wenn ich die mit den 400er Viper100 05 fahre? Wie kann es sein dass wie mit 07er Silver/Red laufen? Unterliegt der schnellere Reflex der Viper100er der bessere Biegelinie der 07er Silver?

Kannst du mir einen Tip geben wie ich die 07er Ice mit dem 05er Viper100 trimmen sollte, damit es am besten passt? (der optische Vergleich fehlt...). Wie tief sollte ich bspw. das Vorliek ziehen? Das (min) (max) Ding macht dann ja nicht mehr "den" Sinn.

Wenn das liebe Budget nicht wre, wre es alles gar kein Thema  :Smile: 

PS: Du hast hier echt einen harten Job, aber ich finde es wirklich richtig gut, dass Du es machst und North das untersttzt! DANKE Dir und dem Brtchen/Rigg/Geber

LG
Alex

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Alex,
ich habe nie geschrieben, dass man die Masten nicht benutzen kann. Es gibt gengend Surfer, denen die Leistung ihrer Segel mit einem Mast der weniger Carbonanteil hat aus reicht. Welchen Anspruch stellst du an dich und dein Material (keine Frage).
Der Viper Wave ist kein schlechter Mast, so sind die Masten 07er Silver/Red wesentlich besser geworden als Vergleichsmasten der Vorjahre. Vergleicht man aber einen Viper Wave mit einem Platinum, sind die Unterschiede schon etwas grer.

Trimm: wenn du den Viper Wave in deine ICE schiebst sollte der Leichtwindtrimm zwischen den Marken min und max liegen (Mitte). Der Strakwindtrimm etwas hinter Max (2-3cm). Also dann mehr Vorliekspannung (im Gegensatz zu meiner Empfehlung zu den 07 und 08. Dort sollte man die Vorliek bei Leicht- und Starkwind nur auf max trimmen), den Rest besorgst du ber die Achterlickspannung.

Diesen Beitrag, zu den Northprodukten, mache ich freiwillig ohne Anraten meines Sponsor North (auch aus Dankbarkeit North gegenber (nicht nur nehmen auch geben!!!)).  

Danke fr dein Lob.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de


PS.: In diesem Beitrag sollte es nicht darum gehen wie die Preisgestaltung der Surfindustrie gehandhabt wird. Bitte! Sondern nur um Material. Danke!

----------


## keikisurfer

Ja, ich weiss, war/bin nur berrascht ber die Unterschiede. Die Preis-Diskussion wollte ich auch nicht beginnen. War nur eine prinzipielle berlegung.
Anspruch an mein Material - mir das Leben so leicht wie mglich machen, damit ich fr mich weiss, dass es nur noch an mir hngen kann  :Smile: 

Danke fr Deinen Tip! Ich habe jetzt fr die ganze Palette Ice zugesagt, freue mich total!!

Ich habe ein bischen homeshopping betrieben und habe ein Angebot fr einen 2007er Platinum bekommen - allerdings sagt der Verkufer das der noch schwarz sei, d.h. noch nicht die weisse Beschichtung hat die erst 07 auf den Platin kam - woran knnte ich denn sicher feststellen ob es wirklich ein 07er ist? 

Habe ich richtig verstanden das eine 07-Ice 07-Platin Combo bei Stark&Schwach immer auf max, Rest ber Schothorn regeln, getrimmt werden sollte?

So, das waren jetzt vorerst mal die letze Fragen!

Danke Dir!
Alex

----------


## Jan G-901

> Habe ich richtig verstanden das eine 07-Ice 07-Platin Combo bei Stark&Schwach immer auf max, Rest ber Schothorn regeln, getrimmt werden sollte?





Ja du hast es richtig verstanden.
Es gibt eine kleine Auswahl von schwarzen 07 Platinum. Es waren die ersten. Da drften aber kaum noch was im Verkauf sein. Also Vorsicht!!!


LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Amerigo

> Ich rate allen nur eins, kauft alle Komponenten von ein und der selben Marke. Denn die sind 100% aufeinander abgestimmt.



Jan, du sagst ja auch Segel werden auf den Masten entwickelt. 

Jetzt meine Frage: Haben denn bei North alle Masten der gleichen Lnge die gleiche Biegekurve? Also der Red/Gold/Silver/Platin?

Weil: unterschiedlicher Anteil Karbon verndert sofort die Eigenschaften des Materialmixes ... 

Gruss

David

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo David,
fr die Bestimmung der Hrte eines Mastes, gibt es ein bestimmtes Verfahren. Dabei wird der Mast an bestimmten Punkten aufgelegt und mit einem spezifischen Gewicht belastet. Masten mit der gleichen Hrte aber einem unterschiedlichem Carbonanteil biegen sich bei diesem Gewicht gleich durch. Dieses Verhalten ndert sich aber, wenn man die Belastung durch hhere gewichte verstrkt. In wiefern diese Vernderung ist kann ich nicht sagen. Ich kann auch nicht sagen, wie hoch die Leistungverluste bei den Segeln ist, wenn man unterschiedliche Masten nimmt. Fakt ist es gibt sprbare Unterschiede auch fr Laien. Nicht nur bei der Rckschnellgeschwindigkeit.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## keikisurfer

Eine Frage zum Minimum Mast Konzept -

ein 5.3 und 5.7 Ice 07 - Mast ViperWave 430 2005 und Platin 400 aus 07, 90kg Luxuskrper - welche Kombo ist schlauerr? (wre interessant einen mast zuhause zu lassen und weniger bagage, auf kosten des rumprobierens...)

Danke und Gre,
Alex

----------


## ADABEI

Hallo Jan !

Um bei Leichtwindtagen auch auf`s Wasser zu kommen, htte ich jetzt die Mglichkeit ein 9.5er NS R-Type Baujahr 2003 relativ gnstig gebraucht zu erstehen.

1) Hat dieses Baujahr schon diese Rollencamber - "modernerer Bauart" ?
2) Kann dieses Segel einigermaen mit einem 55 % Fremdmast (490cm cc) funktionieren ?

Da ich ( 80 kg) diese Segelgre eher selten bentige und ich es ber den ganzen Sommer im Freien aufgeriggt stehen lassen wrde, mchte ich in diese Segelgre nicht zuviel investieren ;-)

----------


## Niklas S.

> Hallo Jan !
> 
> Um bei Leichtwindtagen auch auf`s Wasser zu kommen, htte ich jetzt die Mglichkeit ein 9.5er NS R-Type Baujahr 2003 relativ gnstig gebraucht zu erstehen.
> 
> 1) Hat dieses Baujahr schon diese Rollencamber - "modernerer Bauart" ?
> 2) Kann dieses Segel einigermaen mit einem 55 % Fremdmast (490cm cc) funktionieren ?
> 
> Da ich ( 80 kg) diese Segelgre eher selten bentige und ich es ber den ganzen Sommer im Freien aufgeriggt stehen lassen wrde, mchte ich in diese Segelgre nicht zuviel investieren ;-)



Nein denke nicht das es schon Rollencamber hat. Hab selber eins in 8,5 von 2003 bzw. 2004?. Hat noch die Stoffcamber. Funktionieren aber sehr gut. Fahre das Segel selber meistens mit einem Gun Sails Terminator C45 im Urlaub. Funktioniert sehr gut meiner Meinung nach. Das einzige was ein bischen fummelig ist das Segel aufzubauen. Wenn es aber steht fhrt es sich genial!

Gru Niklas

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo ADABEI,
natrlich kannst du auch einen Fremdmast in dem Segel fahren. Aber auch hier gilt, wie schon zuvor in anderen beitrgen geschrieben, je hher der Carbonanteil, desto besser fhrt das Segel. Fr deinen Einsatz reicht aber der Mast aus den du nehmen mchtest. Das R-Type 03 hat noch nicht die modernen Rollencamber die jetzt in den Segeln sind.


LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Amerigo

Jan

Kannst du dir vorstellen, dass ein Platinum eine andere Biegekurve hat als ein Silver/Gold, obwohl die Hrte gleich ist?

Gruss

David

----------


## Jan G-901

Hey David,
eigentlich sollte so etwas nicht sein. Die Biegekurve bei Jahr-gleichen Masten soll eigentlich prozentual gleich sein.


LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## MarcSharck

hey jan ich bins mal wieder (:

da nem freund mein neilpryde segel am wochenende kaputt gegangen ist , mchte ich jetzt dann auf north umsteigen (hab ja schon das ice)...
jetzt ist die frage ob ich lieber das duke oder das ice nehmen sollte?
hat das duke (in 5.9) wirklich soviel mehr power als das ice?
mein surfshop meinte heute, das es im gegensatz zum ice nicht so flach wre und so...
ich fahr vorrangig auf flachwasser und kabbelwelle bis hchstens 70cm

gre

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo MarcSharck,
vernnftige Entscheidung alles von North zu nehmen.
Dein Hndler hat dir den richtigen Tipp gegeben. Auch ich habe in der Gre 5,9 das Duke. Alles was darunter ist, nehme ich ICE.
Das Duke hat schon mehre Power als das ICE aber bei den kleineren Gren spielt das nichtmehr so eine groe Rolle.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## MarcSharck

ok
dann noch eine kleine frage
hab hier ein angebot von einem aus 06 gefunden fr 200€
und ich htte evtl noch ein angebot von einem 07er fr ca 300€
ist der unterschied die 100 € wert?
surf auch noch nicht soo lange ...
schlaufen powerhalsen und die ersten sprnge klappen halt
jetzt ist die frage ob sich die 100€ bemerkbar machen?

edit: mit dem 200€ angebot htte ich evtl noch geld fr nen besseren mast...
was wrdest du da empfehlen? bitte nix ber 70%... denke das wrde meinen preisrahmen sprengen!

edit nochmal: ich sehe da 2 dukes vom selben verkufer vermute ich mal...
bei beiden steht 2006 aber nur das in 5.9 hat schon die weie flche oben
ist das normal oder hat er sich da bei dem jahr vertan?

----------


## Jan G-901

Hey MarcSharck,
ich denke mal, momentan reicht dein Fahrknnen fr das 06er aus. Die Preise allerdings sind fr ein Gebrauchtsegel schon ziemlich........
Auch bei den 06er Duke gibt es weie Folie.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## MarcSharck

findest du die 200€ auch zuviel?
dachte eigentlich der preis wre ganz gut...

ups irgendwie was schiefgelaufen hier

----------


## MarcSharck

findest du die 200 auch zuviel?
dachte eigentlich der preis wre ganz gut...

wei nicht ob dus berlesen hast, hatte noch nach einer mast empfehlung gefragt immoment  wrde nen 430 fiberspar mit nur 30% drin stecken...

----------


## Jan G-901

Hey MarcSharck,
na ich will es mal so sagen. Ich verlange fr meine 2008 Segel 300 und die Segel sind gepflegt und ok.

Ich kann dir da keine richtige Mastempfehlung geben, denn ich der Caronabteilung in der du dich bewegen mchtest, ist es schon fast egal was du nimmst. Da kann der Mast auch von 2002 sein.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Multi_Fan

Hallo Jan,

ich habe ein paar Race/Freeride lastigere Fragen. Ich hab mir ein gebrauchtes 05er Daytona in 7,3 zugelegt und wollte es eigentlich auf einem vorhandenen 75%igen Gun Mast fahren. Jetzt habe ich es gestern mal aufgebaut und war ziemlich enttscht. Ich hatte brutale Trimmkrfte, leichte Falten im Bereich unterhalb der Gabel und die Camber rotieren nur mit manueller Nachhilfe. Kann es sein das die Masten so unterschiedlich sind dass sich die Funktion so krass ndert? Kannst du mir einen Masten empfehlen der auf jeden Fall funzt? Gehen auch neure Masten von North, ich knnte leihweise einen 08er Mast ausprobieren.

Danke und Gre

Frank

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Frank,
das Daytona ist ein Klasse Segel. Schon 05 war es der Renner. Ich habe es damals mit dem Viper Race 100 gefahren, da hatte ich aber keine Falten im Segel und auch die Camber liefen normal (ohne Wind immer etwas mit Ruck). Du kannst das Segel auch mit den 08 Platinum fahren, aber der Viper Race reicht aus und vielleicht bekommst du ihn gnstig neu geschossen.
Bei den Trimmkrften ist es normal, dass man ziehen mu wie ein wilder. Dafr hat North ja auch die XTR gebaut um es leichter trimmen zu knnen.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Multi_Fan

Hallo Jan,

danke fr die schnelle Antwort. Ich nehme an der Viper Race ist die 100% Version, auf dem Segelsack ist auch noch ein Viper 75% angegeben.
Gibts ne gute Quelle wo man die Masten noch auftreiben kann?


Danke und Gre


Frank

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Frank,
kenne keine Quelle. Mut ein wenig suchen.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Multi_Fan

Hallo Jan,

ich hab gerade einen neuen Mast fr 300 Euro angeboten bekommen, ist der Preis angemessen? Waren die Masten damals hnlich teuer wie heute die Platinum?

Gre

Frank

----------


## Jan G-901

Hey Frank,
ja die Masten waren damals auch so teuer. wenn der Mast neu ist geht der Preis klar.


LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Multi_Fan

Danke fr die Infos. Ich hab den Leihmasten jetzt da, sobald ich zeit habe werde ich mal testen.


Gre

Frank

----------


## keikisurfer

hey Jan,

habe mir die abgestimmte Palette Ice und Platinum 400 gegnnt - ich wrde gerne mal ausprobieren nach "Herstellerangaben" zu riggen -

habe eine PinLock 42 - was am segel gilt denn als fixpunkt fr die Luff-Lnge (unterte ecke Trimmblock?), und wo liegt der Nullpunkt an der Verlngerung - gibt es da eine offizielle Anleitung von North irgendwo?

Dann das Outhaul - leider habe ich keine North Gabel mit den entsprechenden Markierungen - wo sind die denn, kann man das ausmessen (so strecke Anschlag Endstck bis "imaginrer" Punkt zwischen den Holmen mittig, 90 zu den Punkten ... da ich ganz alte Pryde Carbon-Wave Gabeln habe und nur die Holmentfernung nicht hilft, der Bauart wegen.)

PS: ich kann schon ein Segel so riggen, wrde aber gerne mal so richtig, richtig riggen  :Smile: , wies der Kai H. getftelt hat

Wobei bei den 07er Ice ja wohl immer vorliek auf max gezogen wird... aber selbst da will ich mal nichf auf die Falten schauen mssen :Smile: 

Danke Dir oder Euch!
Alex

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Alex,
wie schon in einigen Antworten zum Thema falten beschrieben, sind diese, im unteren Teil, normal und verschwinden, wenn der Wind ins Segel fllt.

Du hast es schon richtig geschrieben, die 2007 ICE werden grundstzlich auf max getrimmt, der Rest wird ber die Gabel getrimmt. Dazu mut du den Nullpunkt finden und als Normaleinstellung 1cm auf Spannung trimmen. Das Ganze bei strkerem Wind erhhen bis max 3-4cm. Am Besten du markierst dir dann die Gabellnge fr die einzelnen Segel.


LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## keikisurfer

die beitrge kenne ich, meine diese Falten aber nicht - ich meine die Leech Falten oben an den max Punkten, die parallel zu den latten laufen. – die ber das Vorliek reguliert werden,

Ich meine die jeweilge vom Vorliek -  an der Verlngerung. Wie kann ich ablesen, wie "tief" das vorliek jeweils gezogen ist. Muss ich da auf die unterkante vom Trimmblock am segel achten, um zu sehen auf welche Lnge es  aktuell gezogen ist?

Schothorn - Nullpunkt ist der an dem das Segel(bzw se) bei voll durchgetrimmten Vorliek einem bei "mit Daumen& Zeigefinger" ziehen aus den Fingern rutscht, oder?

----------


## Jan G-901

Hey Alex,

normalerweise sind in deinen Segel die Trimmpunkte mit min und max markiert. Zu den Falten. Ich kenne nur die unten. Ober knnten es die sein, die durch das Trimmen entstehen und den Segeltwist ausmachen. Diese Falten sind dann zwischen der Toplatte und der zweiten Latte.
Wie lang du dir die Verlngerung einstellst ist eigentlich fast egal und Geschmackssache. Ich kenne Topf-Fahrer die die Verlngerungen lnger als notwendig einstellen. Sonst gilt, vom Mastfubecher nach ober gerechnet. Soll heien, bei max Trimm ist die Vorderkante des Mastprotektor mit der des Mastfubecher gleich. Den jeweiligen Trimm kannst du in deinem Segel an den Punkten min oder max ablesen. Also Vorliek solange ziehen, bis die Spitze des Faltendreiecks den min oder max- Punkt erreicht. (du weit ich sage immer bis max ziehen)

"Schothorn - Nullpunkt ist der an dem das Segel(bzw se) bei voll durchgetrimmten Vorliek einem bei "mit Daumen& Zeigefinger" ziehen aus den Fingern rutscht, oder?"
Nein nicht ganz. Der Nullpunkt ist, bei fr den jeweiligen Wind getrimmter Vorliek, wenn man mit leichtem Zug (z.B. Daumen& Zeigefinger ) das Segel so zwischen die Gabel zieht, bis der Abstand zwischen Segel zu den beiden Gabelseiten gerade gleich ist. Von dieser Position aus wird dann der Feintrimm gemacht.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## keikisurfer

Ja, na klar meine ich die Leech Falten fr den Twist im Top! Ich rigge die Segel ja auch immer nach der Optik der "Falte" ist ja mehr ein "Tal" zwischen Toplatte und 2. Latte. 

Ich wollte nur wissen wozu die "min - max" Markierungen unten am Segel neben dem Mastprotektor (unter Fusslatte) dienen, und auf welche Partner-Markierung die sich beziehen. Mast? Mastverlngerung? Kann auf der XT nichts entdecken - 

Nullpunkt ist verstanden. Vorliek Max u. Nullpunkt+1cm - und dann weiter je nach Wind.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hey Alex,
fr diese Markierung gibt es keine Partnermakierun. Sie dient nur dazu, dem Surfer die Trimmdetails zu Visualisieren.

LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## keikisurfer

Ok, 

das ist ja schrg... klarer Fall von zuviel-des-Guten!

Aber dennoch interessehalber: Wenn ich das Vorliek nicht nach den Stickern, sondern nach Mast und Verlngerung einstellen will, was dient dann als Ma?
Die unterkante der Trimmrolle oder was?

Bsp: 400cm Mast + 32cm Verlngerung (also die 42er auf "+32" gestellt) - ich ziehe dann was bis wohin um 430cm Vorliek zu setzen? Die Unterkante Trimmblock auf den "+2" Strich auf der Verlngerung?

----------


## Jan G-901

Hey Alex,
als Ma dient immer die Oberkante des Bechers der an der Verlngerung sitzt. Die Position, wo der Mast ohne irgend eine Einstellung oder Trimmring  (oder, oder, oder) auf der Verlngerung aufliegt.


Bei deinem Fall, msste also zwischen dieser oberkante und dem Trimmblock ca. 2cm sein.





LG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## strandsteher

Hallo Jan,

habe mir heute mit meinem Trapezhaken 'ne Delle in mein 2008er Voodoo gemacht. Die Delle befindet sich im Unterliek im silbernen X-Ply. Gibt's irgend 'nen Trick, die Delle rauszubekommen? Fn, Bgeleisen, Voodoo oder Gebete?

Strt mich zwar nicht wirklich, da 'nen Segel ja 'nen Gebrauchsgegenstand ist, aber wenn's 'nen Trick gibt, wrde ich ihn mal probieren!

Viele Gre,

Tom

----------------------------------------------------
www.strandsteher.de

----------


## berni977

Hallo lieber Jan, ich mchte mir eine neue Palette kaufen und alles mit nur einem Platinum-400er-Mast fahren (4,2 - 5,0 - 5,7) was laut Werbung mglich sein sollte. Ist das Ice 5,7m mit einem 400er sehr weich zu fahren? Schlecht zu pumpen?

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo berni977,

ich denke mal du sprichst von den 2012er ICE.
Natrlich ist das 5,7 mit einen 400, der ja nur als Alternative genutzt werden sollte, schon sehr weich. Fahren kann man das Segel, sollte aber frh umriggen auf ein kleineres ICE. Anpumpen lsst es sich mit dem weicheren 400 besser, nur nach oben ist es dann nicht sehr stabil.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## cire

Hej Jan, kannst du mir sagen, wie weit die North Segel von 2011 natural, x-type und das s-type (Leistung, Geschwindigkeit) voneinander entfernt sind. Preislich gehen die ja weit auseinander. Vielen Dank Cire

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo cire,

das X_Type ist durch sein no Cam System im Angleiten etwas besser als das S_Type. Diesen minimalen Unterschied kann das S-Type aber durch sein extrem stabiles Profil im Durchgleiten und im oberen Windbereich kompensieren, so dass man das S_Type besser durch Windlcher bekommt und lnger nach oben heraus fahren kann. Abstriche aber muss man durch die Camber beim Manverhandling gegenber dem X_Type machen.
Fazit: wer ein Segel zum locken Crusen mchte ist gut mit dem X_Type beraten, wer ein Segel dicht an den Worldcup-Racesegeln haben mchte, dass sehr hohe Endgeschwindigkeiten entwickelt und der schnellste auf dem See sein will sollte sich fr das S_Type entscheiden.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## cire

Hej Jan,
vielen Dank fr dfas schnelle Feedback. Was ist mit dem narural, kommt es von der Leistung an die anderen beiden ran?

Lieben Gru Cire

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo cire,

der Unterschied zwischen den beiden sind schon Welten. das wre so, als wenn du vom Porsche ber den Audi A6 zum Fiat Punto redest............... ;-)


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## cire

... Vielen Dank und viel Wind in 2012. Cire

----------


## Anton

Hallo Jan


Htte eine Frage zu meiner Kombination.
Habe in der Saison einen Palatinum Boom 190- 220 anstatt meines Silber Boom fr mein 
X-Type 7.8im Einsatz.
Genial bei starken Bedingungen von der Druckpunktstabilitt.
Jedenfalls muss ich bei Leichtwind Trimm feststellen dass das Segel im Gabelbereich am Holm anliegt und leicht darber hinaus gedrckt wird.
Soll ich den TRIMM soweit verndern, Straffen?
Habe das mit dem Silber Boom nicht beobachten knnen bei gleichen Trimm Krften und bei ja gleicher Gabelholm Biegung.



Lg
Anton

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Anton,

idealer Weise nimmt man fr das X_Type eine Gabel mit konventioneller Biegekurve. Bei meinem Segel habe ich nicht solch ein Problem. Wenn ich das Segel ideal trimme dann liegt es nur im mittleren bis hinterem Bereich bei Power leicht an. Experimentiere mal etwas mit dem Trimm. Hast du schon einmal beide Gabeln bereinander gelegt? Schau ob die Biegungen gleich sind. Bei der Silver Gabel passiert es im laufe der zeit, dass sie sich etwas weitet.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Anton

Hallo Jan
Danke, ja habe beide verglichen sind identisch, hatte Sorge das die Carbon Gabel schmaler wre.
Kann ja nicht sein das bei leichterem Wind die Gabel Biegung  sich schon so weitet das der Effekt nicht auftritt.
Mglicherweise meine Gabel 170-220 vielleicht nicht so geeignet ist als eine 190-250.
Eventuell das breite Endstck verwenden wenn austauschbar, was denkst Du?
Werde genaueres nochmals dann beim realen Einsatz testen 

Lg
Anton

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Anton,

eine Vernderung der Biegung kann bei einfachen Gabeln schon bei wenigen Windstrken auftreten, da das verwendete Alu recht weich ist. Die Vernderung geht aber wieder zurck. Messungen haben bei verschiedenen Herstellern bis zu 3,5cm am weitesten Punkt der Gabel ergeben. Bei Carbon Gabeln war diese momentane Vernderung max 0,75cm.

Wie sieht es denn aus wenn das Segel nur aufgebaut ist? Da mssten beide Gabeln identisch sein, es sei denn die Alu wre schon geweitet.
Das Endstck kann man, soweit ich wei nicht verndern, da es eine andere Basis erfordert.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Knalltte

Hallo Jan,

habe die Mglichkeit an ein Duke 5,9 aus 2011 zu kommen. Problem, das Segel ist ein Ausstellungsstck und war ein Jahr durchgehend aufgebaut hat allerdings nie Sonne oder Wasser gesehen. 
Wie denkst du darber?
Und wie wird sich das Segel mit dem Mast North Platinum 430 Bj 2008 SDM vertragen?

Vielen Dank

Torsten

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Torsten,

Segel ist ok. Solange es keine UV und weitere Belastungen hatte drfte es kein Problem sein.
Mast geht so.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Markus47

Hoi Jan,
Wenn ich Deine Antworten in diesem Forum anschaue, dann passen im grossen ganzen die Mastjahrgnge nur perfekt zu den gleichen Jahrgngen des Segels.
Wenn ich jetzt ein 2012er Mast (460, Platinum) und ein 2012 Segel (S-type 7.3) fr sehr viel Geld kaufe und ich Dir im 2014 die Frage stellen wrde ob ein neues Segel zum 2012 er Mast passt und von Dir dann die Antwort: "Mast geht so" (Dein Zitat von gestern an Thorsten) erhalten wrde, dann wre ich echt frustriert. Es knnte auch das umgekehrte passieren: Falls mir der Mast 2012 in Zukunft brechen wrde, msste ich dann einen Mast kaufen der neuer als das Segel ist.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: wie lange bleibt die Mastkennlinie von 2012?

MfG Markus

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Markus,

wo die Reise hin geht wei ich nicht. Auch ist es so, dass ich wenn die Mast-Fragen kommen, von den idealen Masten und meinen eigenen Erfahrungen durch zahlreiche Tests (die auch zur Weiterentwicklung und Vernderung der Masten beitragen) berichte. Natrlich kann man Masten von vor1-2-3-4 Jahren noch immer in der segeln fahren. Das aber mit einigen geringen, bis greren Abstrichen. Ob diese Unterschiede der Einzelne merkt oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen. Wenn es aber keine konkrete Weiterentwicklung geben wrde, stnden sptestens nach einem Jahr die ersten vor der Tr und wrden ihren Unmut, laut und offen, klarmachen. Fr den Sport an sich wre ein Stillstand eine Katastrophe. 
 Die hier in meinem Beitrgen angefhrten "Problemchen" sind kein einzelnes North Sails Problem, sondern betrifft fast alle Marktfhrenden Firmen. 

Aber noch einmal zu deiner letzten Frage. Soweit ich wei ist momentan keine Vernderung geplant, da der Segelschnitt so verndert wurde, dass man hier entwicklungs-technisch gengend Spiel hat.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Markus47

Hallo Jan,
Ich bin sehr fr Weiterentwicklung. Aber warum muss sich die Kennlinie des Mastes in Richtung eines Konkurenzproduktes (North hat CC und es gibt Segelmarken welche eher harddoppiger und solche welche eher flextoppiger sind) ndern? Falls also ein Konkurenzprodukt eine physikalisch optimalere Biegekurve htte, warum hat North diese Kurve nicht schon vor Jahren bernommen? Findest Du es nicht paradox, dass bei ungleichen Jahrgngen also eventuell ein Fremdmast in einem Segel bessere Leistung erbringt als ein Northmast? Ich bin mir schon bewusst, dass das nicht Deine Schuld ist, aber Du weisst sicher an wen Du solche Kundenbedrfnisse weiterleiten kannst.
Kurz und gut: Statt gleichzeitig eine billige Kombination "Mast und Segel" zu kaufen mchte ich bei einem teuren Produkt NACHHALTIGKEIT
MfG Markus

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Markus,

die Masten von North entwickeln sich nicht in Richtung eines Konkurrenzproduktes. Vielmehr ist es so, dass durch die Weiterentwicklung von Brettern, Segelkonzepte entwickelt werden knnen, die es so nicht gab. Da diese Weiterentwicklung auch nur kleine Schritte macht und auch nicht erkennbar ist, wo es hin geht, mssen alle weiteren Komponenten die dazu gehren auch nur p a p angepasst werden. Manches mal erkennt man erst spt, das es eine Vernderung bedarf. Um den Endverbraucher nicht zu sehr in einen Kaufzwang zu zwingen, werden manche Vernderungen in so kleinen Schritten gemacht, dass sie nicht sehr signifikant sind. So knnen natrlich ltere Masten verwendet werden, nur gibt es eben Masten die etwas besser funktionieren weil sie angepasst sind. Wie auch schon mehrere male vorher geschildert, ist das Mast-Fremdmast-Problem sehr Komplex, da sich die einzelnen Hersteller aus marktwirtschaftlichen Grnden nicht annhern wollen. North hat schon seit langem eine bessere und genauere Mastangabe gefordert, die es erlaubt, genau zu sehen welcher Mast in welches Segel - Fremdsegel - Fremdmast passt. 
Ich bin auch fr Nachhaltigkeit, kann aber auch die Hersteller verstehen. Die leben nmlich vom Verkauf. Da die Vernderungen klein sind und nicht wesentlich Nachteile erbringen, sehe ich es nicht als schlimm an.
Des weiteren hast du ja auch hier meine Beitrge die ach schon mal Masten empfehlen die lter sind als die Segel.

Also Kopf hoch und viel Spa beim surfen, wnscht dir Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## hanspeter

Hallo Markus

Mein Tipp: Lass dich nicht verrckt machen und hr nicht zu sehr auf die Werbung. Wenn man die Produktebeschreibungen liest, kriegt man ohnehin das Gefhl, mit einem 2-3 Jahre alten Segel knne man nicht mehr vernnftig surfen. Die 2012er Segel gleiten angeblich besser an als die 2011er, die Kontrolle ist besser, der Einsatzbereich grsser. Dazu sind die Segel noch deutlich leichter. Und im 2013 steht dann wieder genau das gleiche. Aber auf dem Wasser merkt man als Nicht-Profi in den meisten Fllen keinen Unterschied. Oft werden ja auch nur die Farben gendert. Die Einjahreszyklen sind eine Absatzfrderungsmassnahme. Ehrlicher wre es, nur alle 2-3 Jahre neue Modelle zu prsentieren, die dann auch wirklich besser sind.

Zu den Masten: Natrlich passt nicht jeder Mast in jedes Segel. Aber minime Abweichungen bei der Biegekurve machen nach meiner Erfahrung keinen so grossen Unterschied. Gut mglich, dass Leute wie Jan  der oft verschiedene Segel und Masten testet  einen Unterschied spren. Aber ein 5 Jahre alter Mast, sollte auch mit neuen Segeln des gleichen Herstellers gut funktionieren. Falls er das nicht tut, sollte man ber einen Markenwechsel nachdenken.

----------


## thorti

Hallo, Jan,
zwei Fragen: Ich habe zwei Dukes in 6,4 und 5,9, will mir aber jetzt - um Material zu sparen - ein 6,2er zulegen. Zur Auswahl stehen bei North in dieser Gre das Ice oder das Natural.
Frher htte ich sofort zum Ice gegriffen, doch ab 2011 scheint sich ja was beim Natural getan zu haben. Welches Segel eignet sich nun besser zum entspannten Cruisen mit gelegentlichem Abheben auf der Nordsee oder am Mittelmeer (ohne Tricks): Ice oder Natural? Wie gesagt, in dieser Gre ist keine radikale Action geplant, weiter unter fahre ich komplett das Ice.
Kann man das Natural in 6,2 ab Bj. 2011 auch mit einem RDM fahren?

Vielen Dank fr Deine Hilfe,
Thorsten

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Thorsten,

ich persnlich wrde beim ICE bleiben. Da du schon welche hast, ist es einfacher sich auf das groe einzustellen. Zwar geht das Natural minimal frher an, ich finde aber das ICE ausgewogener.
Du kannst das Natural auch mit dem RDM Mast fahren, es wird aber dadurch Butter weich, was den Windbereich einschrnkt.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Geestesurfer

Hi Jan,
habe mir ein 5,2 North Warp F11 zugelegt. Jetzt habe ich einen 370 Goldmast dazu bekommen.Pat der? Auf dem Segelsack steht auch nur Idealmast 3.70 und Alternativmast nix obwohl das Vorliek 4.14 ist.Auf der Website von North 2011 steht beides 3,70 und 4,00 Mast. Habe ich Mist gekauft?
Gru Didi

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Didi,

ich habe mein Warp immer mit einem 400 Platinum gefahren. Aber der Gold funktioniert auch sehr gut. bei einem 370 Mast msstest du eine 44er Verlngerung haben, das ist zu viel. Ich kann die Angabe 370 da nicht verstehen. Kann mich aber auch nicht daran erinnern, dass bei mir 370 stand.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Geestesurfer

Jan, das ist ja nicht so toll. Ich und der Verkufer haben sich auf die Angaben verlassen die auf der  Segeltasche stand. Htte da der 4.00 Mast auch drauf gestanden htte ich den genommen.

Didi

----------


## Geestesurfer

Im Web gefunden Mastempfehlung fr Warp F11 5,2 ist 370. Also habe ich doch den richtigen Mast trotz einer Vorlieklnge von 4,14.

----------


## Geestesurfer

> Im Web gefunden Mastempfehlung fr Warp F11 5,2 ist 370. Also habe ich doch den richtigen Mast trotz einer Vorlieklnge von 4,14.



Und dann doch nicht. Hier dann diese Angabe http://www.north-windsurfing.com/de/sails/WARP-F2011. Was soll das??

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Didi,

ich kann dir das auch nicht erklren. Ich bin nicht fr diese Web Informationen verantwortlich. Kann nur schreiben was ich getestet habe und empfehlen kann. Viellicht kannst du den Mast ja tauschen.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Geestesurfer

> Hallo Didi,
> 
> ich kann dir das auch nicht erklren. Ich bin nicht fr diese Web Informationen verantwortlich. Kann nur schreiben was ich getestet habe und empfehlen kann. Viellicht kannst du den Mast ja tauschen.
> 
> MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de



Hi Jan das Du fr die falschen Infos von Northsails nichts kannst ist mir klar. Ist nur bld das ich Mast und Segel auf der Boot gekauft habe. Hier noch das Foto von der Segeltasche htte da der 400er Mast auch darauf gestanden htte ich den auch lieber genommen und der Verkufer htte mir auch dann dazu geraten. Da lief wohl bei der Fertigung bei Northsails irgend etwas nicht ganz rund.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Didi,

das kann schon sein. Die meisten Fehler entstehen bei der ersten Charge (erste Produktion) der neuen Segel. Die da Segel ja nicht in Deutschland gefertigt werden, bekommt man es erst mit wenn sie in Deutschland sind. Aber auch erst dann wenn man es bemerkt. Ich habe mich kundig gemacht. es wurde mir gesagt, dass bei der zweiten Charge der 400 angegeben wurde und alle North Hndler ber den richtigen Mast zu den Segeln informiert wurden und dass die Mastbezeichnung nicht stimmt. Ich habe meine Mails von North durchgeschaut und die Infomail gefunden. Eigentlich htte der Hndler dich da richtig beraten mssen. Aber bei den Messen sind die Hndler froh ihr zeug los zu werden und oft werden Hilfen eingestellt die dann nicht die Ahnung haben oder das Wissen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Geestesurfer

> Hallo Didi,
> 
> das kann schon sein. Die meisten Fehler entstehen bei der ersten Charge (erste Produktion) der neuen Segel. Die da Segel ja nicht in Deutschland gefertigt werden, bekommt man es erst mit wenn sie in Deutschland sind. Aber auch erst dann wenn man es bemerkt. Ich habe mich kundig gemacht. es wurde mir gesagt, dass bei der zweiten Charge der 400 angegeben wurde und alle North Hndler ber den richtigen Mast zu den Segeln informiert wurden und dass die Mastbezeichnung nicht stimmt. Ich habe meine Mails von North durchgeschaut und die Infomail gefunden. Eigentlich htte der Hndler dich da richtig beraten mssen. Aber bei den Messen sind die Hndler froh ihr zeug los zu werden und oft werden Hilfen eingestellt die dann nicht die Ahnung haben oder das Wissen.
> 
> 
> MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de



Danke Jan fr die Infos, dann werde ich mir auf jedenfall einen 400er Mast zulegen mssen und versuchen den 370er in Zahlung zu geben. 

MfG Didi

----------


## alex_mv

> ... dann werde ich [...] versuchen den 370er in Zahlung zu geben.



Tausch den Mast doch einfach beim Hndler. Kostet Dich doch max. 2x 10.- Euro Porto. Den Hndler wird es ja real auch noch geben und nicht nur auf der Messe.

----------


## Robby

Hallo Didi,
auch ich fahre mein 5,2 er Segel auf dem 400 Mast. 
Ich habe einen 460 er Masten von North da ist der  Aufkleber darauf mit 400!!
MfG, Robby

----------


## Geestesurfer

> Hallo Didi,
> auch ich fahre mein 5,2 er Segel auf dem 400 Mast. 
> Ich habe einen 460 er Masten von North da ist der  Aufkleber darauf mit 400!!
> MfG, Robby



Hi Robby, ha dann mu ich ja mein 370er Mast ganz schnell noch nachmessen. Vielleicht ist er ja ein 400er.
;-)

Gru Didi

----------


## Jib

Servus,

wei nicht ob dieser thread noch aktiv ist aber ich versuchs mal :Smile: 
es geht um folgendes, ich hab ein gutes angebot fr einen North Xcellerator Viper XC75, die frage ist passt der in ein gastraa remedy(2008)?

danke und gre

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Jib,

ja der Mast passt. Aber mit etwas Einschrnkungen. Er arbeitet nicht ganz so aktiv wie der original Mast von Gastraa. Wenn du ihn nicht zu lange nach oben heraus (Wind) fhrst msste es klappen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Willi_90

hallo jan,

ich htte eine frage zum aufriggen meiner northsegel.

welche der beiden methoden ist "schonender" frs segel?

1. den mast mit  kraft in die masttasche bis zum top einfhren, ohne das segel zu stauchen um knicke im monofilm zu verhindern.

oder 

2. das segel wie eine ziehharmonika zusammen stauchen und den mast ohne kraftaufwand einfhren um die masttasche zu schonen

ich bevorzuge mittlerwielen die 1. variante, da sonst der monofilm im gabelbaumbereich mit knicken berseht wird, die ja auch irgendwann reien knnen.

allerdings habe ich gelesen, dass die masttasche dabei auch mal schnell beschdigt werden kann.

was ist nun die bessere variante, ich will meine segel eine weile behalten und nicht nach 3-4 jahren austauschen mssen.

danke fr deine hilfe 
gru
philipp

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo philipp,

ich wrde die eine Mittelvariante empfehlen. Das Segel so wenig wie mglich stauchen und dem Mast Schritt fr Schritt einfhren. Kleine Schritte dabei machen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## wartetaufwind

Hallo Jan,

wie geht man am besten mit dem Segel um, wenn man mehrere Tage am selben Spot surft?
Ist es segelschonender, das Rigg aufgebaut zu lassen ber Nacht, damit man nicht immer die Abnutzung durchs aufriggen hat? 
Oder sollte man es immer abbauen, damit es nicht die ganze Zeit unter Spannung ist?

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo wartetaufwind,

grundstzlich spricht nichts dagegen, wenn man sein Segel im Urlaub ein paar Tage aufgebaut lsst. Surfschulen in der ganzen Welt machen es vor. Ich empfehle aber trotzdem, um das Segel nicht unntig zu belasten, es sptestens nach 4-5 Tagen ab zu bauen. Auch sollte am die Vor- und Achterlieck immer etwas entspannen. Immer auch daran denken, das Segel nach dem Urlaub ordentlich ab zu sphlen. Auch und besonders die Lattentaschen. Der Sand kann hier schnell Schaden anrichten.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## tigger1983

wenn das Segel ein paar Tage rumliegt, verzieht sich da nicht der Mast?
Hab schon ein paar davon gesehen und irgend woher muss das ja kommen...
Darum rigg ich persnlich immer ab, ist in 5min gemacht... (man weis auch nie was morgen fr ein Wind weht...)
Material aus Surfstation hat gebraucht auch nicht den besten ruf...

Zum Segel riggen, es geht bei vielen Segeln, das man im Gabelbereich das Segel wellt. Also nicht knickt. Dadurch wird die Masttasche fast gerade. So gehts mehr oder weniger knitterfrei, und die Masttasche bleibt heil...

----------


## ri3k

Hi,
nach meiner Erfahrung verzieht sich der Mast erst nach ein paar Wochen. Wenn es wirklich nur 3-5 Tage sind wrde ich es auch und weniger Spannung aufgebaut lassen.

Ich denke mal es ist viel wichtiger das Segel vor zu viel Sonnenstrahlen zu schtzen.
Dadurch knnte das Material sehr spder werden und schon bei kleinen sttzen kaputt gehen.

----------


## -=Mr2=-

Hallo Jan,

Ich htte folgende Frage:
Fahre derzeit 4.0, 4.7, 5.3 Ice aus 2009 mit Platinum RDM und 5.9 Duke aus 2011 mit Gold SDM. Wiege 75g und fahre nen 100er Skate TE aus 2011 und nen NewWave Twin aus 2010. Bin vorallem auf Binnenseen damit unterwegs, im Urlaub aber auch in der Welle. 

Aus Platzgrnden im Auto und vorallem beim Reisen mit dem Flugzeug hab ich berlegt meine Segelpalette umzustellen. Dachte an 4.2 und 5.0 Ice und 5.9 Duke. Geht das von den Abstnden oder sind sie schon zu gro? Oder besser 4.2 Ice und 5.0 Duke (wegen grerer Windrange)? Das ganze aus 2011. 

Und noch andere Frage, sollt ich mein 5.9er Duke auch besser mit nem RDM fahren?

Danke schonmal, Gruss
Markus

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Markus,

ich finde deine Abstufung der Segel fr dich perfekt und wrde nichts daran ndern. bei der von dir angefhrten zweiten Abstufung deckst du den oberen Windbereich zu wenig ab, da wirst du dich schnell rgern, dass du kein kleines Segel mehr hast. Fr den Urlaub wrde ich an deiner Stelle die Windausbeute des Reviers genau unter die Lupe nehmen und dann entscheiden, welches Segel ich wirklich brauche.

Der SDM Mast ist ok fr das Duke.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## smutje

Hi Jan,

ich habe auch eine Segel-Frage: Zur Zeit fahre ich Dukes in 4.7 (2009), 5.4 (2010) und 5.9 (2010) auf rdm-Masten (4m Platinum (2011) und 4.3 Gold (2008)) und einem 100l Skate. Die beiden kleineren Segel fahre am meisten und bin mit denen sehr zufrieden. Nur mit dem 5.9er werde ich nicht so richtig warm. Mir kommt es weniger "direkt" als das 5.4er und der Leistungsunterschied zum 5.4 nur klein vor. Ja, es lsst sich besser anpumpen, aber durch das geringer "Feedback" vom Segel scheine ich nicht viel mehr power als mit dem 5.4er zu haben. Ich hatte es als Leichtwindsegel gedacht, nur bei ~12/13 Knoten scheint es mir immer noch etwas zu klein zu sein.

Knntest Du was zu Unterschieden im Schnitt zwischen dem 5.4 und 5.9 Duke sagen? Und wrdest Du mir (~78Kg) eventuell eher ein 6.4er Duke als Leichtwindsegel empfehlen?

Vielen Dank!

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo smutje,

die Segelreihe DUKE ist so aufgebaut, dass die Gren von 5,4 und kleiner mehr auf Wave ausgelegt sind, die Segel grer als 5,4 mehr in Richtung Freestyle. So ist es nicht verwunderlich, wenn du beim gleichen Trimm wie das 5,4 ein nicht so optimales Gefhl beim 5,9 hast. Du solltest dein 5,9 Maximum zwischen den VTS Punkten min und max trimmen. Auerdem versuch mal fr das 5,9 eine SDM Mast zu testen, du wirst dann besser mit dem Segel klarkommen. 
Ich persnlich habe ein 6,4 fr Leichtwind.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## OMI2011

Hi Jan,

wollte letzte Woche erstmalig das obige Segel fahren. Habe den passenden Platinum RDM Mast (400) verwendet und beim trimmen ist der Mast durch das Top geschossen... Als ich nachgesehen habe konnte man erkennen, dass aus der Topkappe der Stift ausgebrochen ist, der eigentlich im Mast stecken sollte...

Das Segel war noch nicht auf dem Wasser! Das doch ein Fertigungsfehler oder? Frage ist jetzt, was wird North da machen? Ich wrde mal tippen die wollen ganz stumpf die Mastkappe wechseln, doch dafr mssten die die Masttasche / Masttop aufmachen um die Kappe neu durch das Gurtband zu ziehen... Das kriegen doch selbst die dann nicht mehr original vernht oder? Sollte man auf einen Segeltausch pochen bzw. sich schriftlich geben lassen das die 5 Jahres Garantie spter davon nicht beeinflusst wird und viel wichtiger die Haltbarkeit des Segels?

Gre & Danke fr einen Rat!
Ole

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Ole,

das ist mir auch schon einmal passiert, da habe ich nicht darauf geachtet, dass der Zapfen richtig im Mast steckte und beim Trimmen hat das Masttop den Zapfen dann zerbrochen. Sah genauso aus wie bei dir.
Aber an deiner Stelle wrde ich da bei Boards and More eine Reklamation machen. Mail an die Reklaabteilung mit Bild schicken. Vorher Rekla anrufen. Sachverhalt schildern. Auf Dringlichkeit verweisen. Nicht abschtteln lassen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## PaulePleusen

Hallo Jan,


kannst du etwas zum Lattenspannen sagen.

Bei meinen S - Types spanne ich die unteren Latten mehr, sodass es bauchiger wird, die oberen dagegen sehr "loose".

Nur wie sollte ich bei den kleinen Segeln, also 4.2 - 4.7 - 5.4 - 6.4, alles Dukes aus 2010 vorgehen.

Bisher war die Methode handfest und Faltenfrei, aber gilt das auch fr die oberen Latten?

Gru

Paul

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Paul,

beim Lattenspannen sollte man immer Vorsicht walten lassen und die Latten nicht berspannen. leider ist das oft die Regel. Auch bei den Race- und Slalom- Segeln sollte man nicht zu doll spannen um einen greren Bauch zu bekommen. Das berspannen verringert die Haltbarkeit der Latte wesentlich und auch das Segel wird darunter leiden. Auch die oberste Latte sollte aber gespannt werden. Wie du schon geschrieben hast, sollte die Latte handfest und faltenfrei gespannt werden.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Willi_90

hallo jan,

bei meinem 8,4 s-type rotiert der camber unterm gabelbaum nicht mehr richtig, ich muss jedes mal mit der hand ziemlich krftig nachdrcken. komischerweise war das letztes jahr nicht so, woran kann das liegen? vorliek ist voll durchgezogen, latten habe ich auch nachgespannt

gru
philipp

----------


## alex_mv

Moin Jan,

Bei meinem Duke aber auch bei den Ice Segeln ist die Falte des Loose Leech im Fenster unter der 2. Latte sehr eindeutig und gut zu erkennen. Nur im Fenster mit der Min - Max Markierung, also unter der 1. Latte ist die Falte oft nur zu erahnen. Teilweise ist die Falte nur sehr schwach oder es sind 2 Falten ber und unter der Markierung vorhanden. Ist dies so oder muss es eine eindeutige Falte geben die direkt die Markierung berhrt. Liegt das Segel hierbei auf dem Boden mit eingespannter Gabel und man drckt den Mastfu etwas nach unten? Danke.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo philipp,

schau mal bitte nach, ob die Camberrollen nicht ber Winter durch Sand uns Feuchtigkeit Oxidiert sind. Dann knnen die Rollen blockieren. 


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo alex_mv,

so wie du es beschrieben hast msste es normal sein. Die "Falte zwischen der 1. Latte ist eigentlich keine falte, sondern eher eine Art Keil, der mit der "Spitze" bei MIN oder MAX sein sollte. Diesen Keil sieht man, wenn man das Segel am Boden liegen hat. Dann hngt er leicht nach unten durch.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## ChristianAZ

Hi Jan,
geht die Kombination aus 07er Voodoo in 4,5 und 400er Silver Mast 09?

Beste GRe
Chris

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Chris,

das passt schon. ;-)

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## alohaman686

Hallo Jan,

hab mir letzte Woche ein 4,7 er Duke von 2011 und einen North Silver 400 SDM (auch von 2011) gekauft.
Mte ja eigentlich passen zumal ich auch 90 kg hab und da ein RDM wahrscheinlich zu weich wre. 

Beim Aufriggen hab ichs aber nicht so drauf...
durch das VarioTop sieht der Mast ja immer ein bisserl aus dem Segel heraus. Wie stelle ich da am besten die richtige Lnge an der Verlngerung ein? Muss ich das was oben raussteht dazurechnen?

Trimmt man zuerst das Vorlieck bis die Falte bei der richtigen Markiierung zwischen 2. und 3. Latte zu sehen sind und dann das Achterlieck und lts dann bleiben? Oder mu ich nach dem ich die Gabel getrimmt hab noch mals das Vorlieck anpassen?
Surfe zwar schon ewig aber trimmen hab ich noch nie gekonnt. Hoffe du kannst mir da weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank
Roman

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Roman,

die Lnge der Vorliek die auf dem Segel angegeben ist gibt die Lnge ohne Vario-Top an. Da das Duke 4,7 hat eine Vorliekslnge von 4,18m. Du stellst das VT so ein, dass es ganz kurz ist. Den Rest machst du mit der Mastverlngerung. Trimm das Segel erst in der Vorliek bis die Falte das VTS (Markierung) erreicht, dann trimmst du die Achterliek.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Kentaris

Hallo Jan,

ich mchte das grte Segel passend zu meiner North ICE Palette (4,2/4,7/5,3) aus 2007/2008 ersetzen. Aktuell nutze ich ein Gaastra Pulse 6,3, das aber etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist. Funktioniert aber noch gut auf meinem Rebel 83 l. Ich selber wiege 80-85 kg.

Meine Masten (TechnoLimitz 430 RDM 70 %) oder North Gold 460er (den fahre ich normalerweise zum Sailloft Traction 7,5 auf meinem Rocket 125 l)

Was passt denn nun nach oben gut dazu?
 - Segelgre am liebsten 6,0 - 6,2
 - Segeltyp am liebsten Freemove mit 5 Latten
 - Am liebsten mit 430 RDM Mast zu fahren
 - Gabelbaum am liebsten nicht > 1,90 m

Was hlst Du vom ICE in 6,2? Ich habe das Gefhl, dass das 5,3 er schon die maximale Gre fr diesen Segelschnitt / Typ ist. Zum Duke 5,9 ist mir der Abstand zu 5,3 aber zu gering, oder gleitet das gut an? 
Hab aktuell ein Natural in 6,2 aus 2011 in den Fingern, musste aber feststellen, dass es in diesem Jahr bereits in dieser Gre 6 Latten hat, also mehr Freeride ist, passt daher wohl nicht so gut zum Rebel 83...?.

Gbs ne Lsung die ich auf dem Rebel und dem Rocket fahren knnte?

Fr Deine Tipps / Meinungen und Erfahrungen bin ich dankbar und freue mich ber von De 
Markus

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo markus,

wenn dir das 5,9 Duke der Abstand zu gering ist, empfehle ich dir das Duke 6,4. Es passt ganz gut zu deinem Mast und man kann es noch als Leichtwind Wavesegel nutzen und wenn du mal Freeriden willst geht es auch gut. Grer aber wrde ich dir nicht empfehlen.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Surftrainer

Moin Jan,

nach 10 Jahren Abstinzenz auf dem Slalom Board,(bin nur noch Waveboard und Segel bis 5,8 m gefahren) hat mich neulich auf dem Mggelsee mit meinem 15 Jahre alten ON Converter und einem 6,3 Torro von Gun ;-(( wieder das Flachwasserfieber gepackt.. Es war allerdings windig...
Passt auf ein  125 S Type von Starboard noch ein 7,8 RAM von 2011.Welcher (preiswerte) Mast passt, muss es wirklich ein 460er sein, da das 12er RAM mit 490 Mast in der aktuellen surf durchgefallen ist.. 
ich wiege (Sportliche!) 95kg..

Danke und lieben Gru Jan

----------


## max14

hallo jan!

ich hab mir einen north silver rdm gekauft (der schwarze), nur wei ich nicht aus welchem baujahr der ist, gibt es eine mglichkeit das rauszufinden? fahre ihn nmlich auf meinem north ice hd aus 2010 und da muss ich schon ordentlich vorliek geben, damit sich die 2. latte von unten vom mast wegbewegt. habe gehrt, dass nmlich der 2009er nicht so gut dazupasst. stimmt das?

lg und herzlichen dank!

max14

----------


## alohaman686

Hi all,

ich habe eine Duke 4,7 2011 und einen North <Silver 2011 400 gekauft.
wieviel Kraft muss ich bei diesem Segel frs Vorliek aufbringen`?
Mir kommt vor dass ich mit einer 2fach bersetzung fast nicht auskomme.!
das Segel hat ein vorliek von 417 plus ca 5cm (vario top) wrde 422 heien.
Wenn ich die verlngerung auf 22 einstelle, dann kann ich das Segel fast nicht mehr durchsetzen! hat heir jemand vielelicht Erfahrungen mit dem Segel????

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Surftrainer,

das RAM ist nicht durchgefallen. Im Test wurde zum S_Type 8,4 ein 490 Mast geliefert. Warum das so gemacht wurde wei ich nicht, denn der 460 passt nach meinem empfinden viel besser zum Segel. Auch zu der von dir in Betracht gezogenen Gre 7,8. Du kannst zum 7,8 S_Type einen 2011 Gold fahren. Das 2012 S_Type ist ein Tick sportiver.

Die Kombination Starboard S Type und North S_Type ist sehr empfehlenswert, da hier zwei Rennziegen aufeinander treffen die sich sehr gut ergnzen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo max14,

wahrscheinlich ist dein Mast von 2009. Grundstzlich wrde ich keinen Silver Mast empfehlen (ich wei, dass nicht jeder einen dicken Geldbeutel hat). Versuche den Mast zu verkaufen (ideal fr Gaastra oder Naish) und besorge dir einen Platinum oder Gold von 2010. Dann msste alles klappen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo alohaman686,

wie schon bei Max14 beschrieben, ist der Silver Mast nicht die richtige Wahl. Die Masten Red und Silver sind Palletenergnzungen und gedacht als Masten fr die einfachsten und oder ltere Segel, die oft von "Stehbrettseglern" aus dem 18 Jahrhundert benutzt werden. Besorge dir einen Platinum oder Gold Mast 2010 oder noch besser 2011 (schaut doch mal hier unter "private ads").


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Ernesto

Hallo Jan, 
erstens, ich sehe es genau so wie  wie Strandsateher es oben geschrieben hat. Finde ich super dass du nach so viele Jahren und Beitrge immer noch bereit bist Fragen zu beantworten und Ratschlge zu geben. 
Mein Anliegen: fahre North Segel seit Jahren von verschiedene Vertigos ,  Raves, Tonic,  Sting, Dr. X, Disco immer mit North Masten angefangen bei Space Tech mit 40% dann Sting und vor ein paar Jahren Xcellerator / Viper drop shape 100% in 400 / 430 / 460 (jeweils 2x). Da meine 2 Shne auch begisterten Windsurfer sind, kannst du dir voprstellen wie viel Material wir zusammen brauchen (Wellenreiten tun wir auch= noch mehr Material)  Was bedeutet dass ich nicht immer neu kaufen kann sondern mit gebrauchten Material vorlieb nehmen muss. Nun ber die Jahren hatten wir nie Probleme dass die North Segeln nicht zu den North Masten passten. Jetzt im Winter habe ich unseren Material mit einem Natural 6,6 aud 2008 und einen Ice 5,7 auch aus 2008 ergnzt und muss feststellen, dass meine vorhandenen Masten berhaupt nicht passen, bzw. bei trimmen ich feststellen muss, dass ich den Vorliek so weit durchziehen muss dass ich der Loose Leach fast bis an die Masttasche reicht, und trotzdem die erste Latte ber den GB immer noch an der VK des Mastes reicht. Dann kann ich nur durch tierische Spannung am Schothorn die Latten bis mitte Mast ziehen. Das kann nicht richtig sein. 
Nun frchte ich, dass ich wieder 2 Masten zulegen muss und denke an SDM Dropshape gold / platinum (je nach Preis / was mein Geldbeutel hergibt) in 430 und 460. Meine Frage: Muss ich auch Masten aus 2008 nehmen? Welche Masten funktionieren oder kann ich wirklich trimmen wie oben beschrieben? 

Sind die North Segel bzw Masten jetzt neuerdings viel  Trimm bzw Biegecurve/flex "empfindlicher" als frher geworden. E scheint mir, dass manch andere Segelmarke da etwas weniger sensibel reagiert wie. z.B. Sailloft von dem ich auch 2 Stck habe und die mit meinen Northmasten super funktionieren. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Aloha
Ernesto

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Ernesto, 

im laufe der Zeit haben sich Segel durch die Boardshapes und Boards durch die Segelshapes immer mehr verndert. Das aber absolut zum Positivem. Bei North gingen die letzten Vernderungen mit dem Jahrgngen 2007 los und im Bereich Masten stagnieren sie momentan ab 2011. Wenn du einen Platinum von 2008 bekommst reif zu, denn dieser Mast passt sehr gut zu deinen neuen Segeln und ist auch noch passabel fr die Jahrgnge 2009 und evl. 2010. Ich wrde bei einem SDM Mast bleiben. Ein RDM ist erst ab 2011 wirklich ratsam und dann auch nur in den Wavesegeln.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Ernesto

Hi Jan, 
danke fr die schnelle Antwort , werde mich dann doch auf die Suche machen. 
Ernesto

----------


## max14

> Hallo max14,
> 
> wahrscheinlich ist dein Mast von 2009. Grundstzlich wrde ich keinen Silver Mast empfehlen (ich wei, dass nicht jeder einen dicken Geldbeutel hat). Versuche den Mast zu verkaufen (ideal fr Gaastra oder Naish) und besorge dir einen Platinum oder Gold von 2010. Dann msste alles klappen.
> 
> 
> MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de



hallo jan!

erstmal danke fr deine antwort! ich hab noch eine kleine frage: muss das ein gold oder platin rdm aus 2010 sein, oder geht auch ein jngerer (oder lterer)?

lg max14

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Marx,

ich wrde da beim 2010 bleiben. Evl. geht der 2011 noch aber er ist nicht ganz so gut wie der 2010.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## dbeh

Hallo Jan,

nach lngerer Surfabstinenz habe ich mir gebraucht ein ICE 2007 5.3 gekauft.
Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem passenden 400er SDM Gold oder Platinum Mast.

Welche Mastjahrgnge passen zu dem Segel (sowohl lter als auch neuer)? Kann ich auch die ganz neuen Masten 2011 oder 2012 fahren?
Bin schon lnger auf der Suche nach einem 2007er Mast, leider bisher ohne Erfolg.

Gru
Dirk

----------


## thorti

Hi, Jan,
habe eine hnliche Frage wie dbeh:
Wie gut harmoniert ein 430er Gold RDM aus 2012 mit einem 6,2er Ice und einem 5,4er Duke, beide aus 2011.

Wie immer, vielen Dank fr die Mhe.

Gru,
Thorsten

----------


## alohaman686

Alles die gleichen fragen anscheinend...
da htt ich auch noch eine

Funktioniert ein Gold 400er aus 2010 in einem 2011 Duke 4,7 und vor allem wie gut??
hab jettzt einen silver aus 2011, spr ich da den unterschied?
Vielen Dank

----------


## Robby

Hallo Jan,
schliee mich gleich hier mit an,
ich habe den ganz weien Platinum in 4,00m von 2008
passt der noch auf das Warp F2010 5.2qm.
Lnge geht gut, aber harmonieren die 2 Teile miteinander?

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Dirk,
natrlich gehen auch die neueren Masten von 2011 und 2012. Ich aber wrde dir die Platinum oder Gold bis 2009 fr dein Segel empfehlen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Thorsten,

der RDM Gold von 2012 passt ideal zu den beiden DUKEs von dir, da die 2012 RDM den SDM angepasst wurden.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo alohaman686,

der Gold SDM 400 von 2010 passt gut zu deinem Segel. Viel besser als dein Silver. Aber als RDM wrde ich ihn nicht nehmen. Den Unterschied wirst du nicht nur spren, sondern dein Segel wird viel besser funktionieren.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Robby,


der 2008 msste noch gerade fr dein Warp gehen. Du kannst Platinum und Gold von 2008 bis 2010 in dem Segel fahren.






MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## SurfenWill

Hallo Jan,

ich finde den Sprung zwischen meinem Natural 5,4 und 6,6 recht gro und berlege mir dazwischen entweder das 5,8er oder 6,2er zu kaufen. Nach unten/oben hin habe ich 4,9 bzw 7,5er. Zu welchem Segel wrdest Du mir raten?

Danke & Gru

Jrgen

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Jrgen,

ich finde die Abstufung eigentlich nicht schlecht. Bei Leichtwind kann der Grenunterschied ruhig etwas weiter auseinander liegen, erst bei strkerem Wind sollte man die Segel enger whlen. Ansonsten wrde ich das 6,2 nehmen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Ernesto

Hi Jan, 
vielen Dank im voraus. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit dich gefragt wegen passenden Masten zu meiner Ice 5,7 und Natural 6,6 beide aus 2008. Jetzt wurden mir einen Gold 460 und einen Gold 430'er angeboten nur ist nicht klar aus welchem Jahr sie stammen. Kann man an Hand der Farbe (Schwarz) ob die vor, in  oder nach 2007 hergestellt wurden.  Bezeichnung bei der 460 er ist Gold Viper Drop Shape 25cc 75%.  Wie kann ich sonst Herstellungsjahr feststellen?
Vielen Dank fr die Hilfe. 
Viele Gre
Ernesto

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Ernesto,

man kann das Herstellungsjahr herausfinden. Das kann aber nur North selber anhand der Seriennummer.
Aber du kannst mir mal Bilder der Masten senden, vielleicht kann ich es dir auch sagen.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## andysurfer

Hallo Jan,
ich hab' mal wieder eine Frage an den Profi - am WE hat mein gutes altes Ice 5,3 (2007) den Geist aufgegeben.
Ich habe aktuell Ice4,0 (2010), Ice 4,2(2006), Ice 4,7(2009), welche ich alle auf Gold400-SDM (2007) fahre. Darber Dukes ...
Kann ich ein aktuelles Ice5,3(2010/2011/2012) auf dem alten Gold400-SDM(2007) fahren?
Kannst Du mir kurz die Unterschiede zwischen den 2011ern und 2012ern Ice darstellen? 
Danke und Gruss Andreas

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Andreas,

schon ab Baujahr 2011, macht der SDM  keinen richtigen Sinn bei den ICE. Maximal Schwergewichtige haben noch einen minimalen Vorteil. 2012 braucht man keinen SDM mehr in die Segel zu schieben, denn sie sind auf RDM geschnitten.
Kurz die Unterschiede zu errtern ist etwas schwer, den es sind im laufe der Jahre doch schon einige Vernderungen vorgenommen worden. Die Vorliekkurve wurde immer mehr berarbeitet. Auch hat sich der Druckpunkt der Segel im laufe der Zeit immer mehr verschoben, so konnten die Segel immer weiter den RDM Masten angeglichen werden. Die Schnitte der Segel konnten durch die neuen Boardshapes optimiert werden.......................


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## andysurfer

Hi Jan,
Dank Dir fr die Antworten. Die Frage etwas konkreter: Ich habe gehrt/gelesen, dass die 2012er Ice sehr direkt  und vom Handling anspruchsvoller geworden sind. Da ich eher ein ausgewogenes Allround-Wave-Segel suche leibugel ich demzufolge mit dem 2011er oder gar 2010er Ice. Kannst Du diese nderung besttigen? Passt sowohl auf die 2009/10/11/12er Ice ein 400GoldRDM aus 2011?
Danke und Gruss, Andreas

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Andreas,

ja die ICE 2012 sind noch etwas direkter als das Vorjahresmodell. Wer aber schon das Vorgnger ICE und die davor gefahren ist, dem macht das direkte nicht so viel aus, denn er hat ja schon Erfahrung damit. Also kannst du getrost auch das 2012 er Modell nehmen. Der Gold RDM passt auf alle de angegebenen Segel. Am besten aber auf das 2010 und 2011.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## andysurfer

Hallo Jan,

fr die 2012er Ice ist der Gold-RDM aus 2011 somit nicht so doll'?

Gruss, Andreas

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Andreas,

ich persnlich ziehe den 2012 RDM dem 2011 vor.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## andysurfer

Hallo Jan,

gestern ist mir beim Prospekt durchlesen aufgefallen, dass beim 2012 Ice 5,3 als Mastempfehlung ein 430er RDM steht, fr das 2011er wurde noch ein 400er empfohlen. Geht mein 430er Gold SDM auf dem 2011er und/oder 2012 Ice 5,3?

Dank Dir fr die Mhe, Gruss Andreas

Krieg ich Deine 1.000sten Beitrag  :Wink:

----------


## onefinger

Hi, gg.dem 2011er ist das Vorliek wieder um 8cm lnger geworden. Andere Gren wurden garnicht verndert, war das 7,3er aus 2011er so schlecht, dass soviel gendert werden musste? Ich brauche unbedingt ein neues 7er, das muss aber wieder ein paar Jahre konkurrenzfhig sein.

Gru
Peter

----------


## Georg-Mo

Hallo Jan
ich habe einen North Gold 460 SDM aus 2009
und suche noch ein weiteres passendes Segel in der Gre 6,6 - S-Type
oder R-Type

Frage 1
bis zu welchem Jahrgang ist das noch sinnvoll - nach oben und nach unten
also 2007 bis 2011,
oder noch ber einen greren Zeitraum oder kleineren Zeitraum

Frage 2
Welche Charakteristik hat der Mast CC Richtung Flex- oder Richtung Hard-Top?
Zur Not muss ich bei anderen Segelherstellern umschauen - GUN knnte passen.
Oder?
Gru Georg

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Andreas,

Es wird als Alternative zum RDM ein SDM empfohlen, bei dem 2012 ICE finde ich den nicht so prickelnd. Da solltest du lieber einen RDM nehmen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Andreas,

hier der 1000er gehrt dir. Herzlichen Glckwunsch. :-D



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Peter,

solche Gren bezogenen Vernderungen entstehen aus Erfahrungswerten. Warum jetzt genau bei diesem Segel was verndert wurde kann ich dir nicht sagen. Das Vorjahressegel hat aber gute Kritiken bekommen, also kann es nicht schlecht gewesen sein. Also muss ja jetzt das vernderte noch besser sein. Ich werde aber aus eigener Neugier demnchst mit beiden Tchern Testfahrten machen. Mal schauen.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Georg,

ich wrde lieber ein S-Type nehmen. Das kannst du bis 2011 nehmen.
Die Masten gehen zu CC etwas zum Flex Top. Der Gum wre eine Alternative, wenn auch nicht eine 100%ige.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Tobias2

Hallo Jan, finde es groartig, dass Du all die Fragen hier beantwortest.

Ich habe auch 3  :Wink: 
1)  passt ein 2011er S-Type 8,4m2 zusammen mit 2008er 490cm Platin Mast? Ich knnte so einen gebraucht fr 200 erstehen (habe gerade einen 2009er 490cm Red - was besonders bei der Segelgre, nicht optimal sein drfte)
2) Passt ein 430cm Silver 2012 optimal (Biegekurve) in ein 2010er 6,4m2 Duke?
3) Weist Du, ob ein alter North Mast in ein 2000-2002er Gaastra 'charger' 6,0m2  passt?

Vielen Dank im voraus,
Tobias

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Tobias,

zu 1. ich persnlich wrde da lieber einen 460er nehmen. Da geht auch einer von 2008. Mit dem 490er wirst du Probleme bekommen. 
zu 2. einen Silver Mast wrde ich nicht in ein North Segel schieben, es sei denn, ich baue ein Natural fr meine Tochter auf.
zu 3. da kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen. Sorry. :-(


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Tobias2

Danke Jan,
erhellend aber auch ernchternd. In der Produktbeschreibung der Silver Masten "The high-quality NorthSails “allrounder” with a carbon content of 55% and impressive overall performance." steht kein Wort davon, dass man diese Masten besser nicht in ein "North Segel" schieben sollte (frage: was sollte ich sonst damit machen?); Noch wird darauf hingewiesen, fr welche Jahrgnge dieser Mast berhaupt eingesetzt werden kann. Sogar die Masten, die empfohlen werden (natrlich nur gold aufwrts) passen scheinbar nicht immer optimal, wenn ich z.B. mit dem 490er "probleme haben werde" - und nur der 460er gold/platinum gut funktioniert. H?? Gehen die davon aus, das ich mir jedes Jahr einen neuen Satz Segel mit Gold oder Platinum Masten fr 5000€ kaufe (fr 3 Wochen Gardasee) und meine alten Masten zum Angeln benutze? Ich denke die meisten sind Freizeitsurfer und haben wenig Freude an solchen Produktlinien.
Na ja, wird trotzdem Spa machen wenn der Wind blst,
Hang Loose Tobias

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Tobias,

natrlich kann man auch mit einem Silver Mast in einem Duke Spa haben und das Segel fhrt auch vorwrts wenn du da einen Mast von 1980 rein schiebst.
Aber wenn du dir dein Segelcover und ach die Mastempfehlung des Duke anschaust, steht da nichts von einem Silver oder Red Mast. Wenn warum kaufst du dir nicht die Masten, die empfohlen werden (die gibt es auch schon preiswert gebraucht)?
Die Mastlinien Silver und Red sind die Lowbudged-Versionen und nur als Ergnzung der Mastlinien fr einfache Segel wie z.B. das Natural o. , oder aber fr ltere Segel, Segel von Fremdherstellern und oder Surfer die keinen hohen Anspruch an ihr Material stellen. Die North Sails Masten sind nicht zwangslufig nur fr Norht Segel, sondern stellt eine eigenstndige Produktion dar.
Da ich aber davon ausgehe, das jemand der sich ein Duke kauft, einen hohen Anspruch an sein Material stellt, diesen auch haben mchte, gebe ich dir diese Empfehlung ihn nicht fr das Segel zu nutzen.
Auch kannst du deinen 490 im S-Type fahren, aber auch hier verweise ich an die auch von mir empfohlene Idealkombination 460, die auch als Ideal bei North angegeben wurde. Nach meiner Erfahrung wird das S-Type mit dem 490 etwas zu hart. Aber als Alternative wrde auch ein 490 gehen.
Niemand geht bei North davon aus, das du dir jedes Jahr neues Material kaufen sollst. Aber die Entwicklung geht weiter und diese eben Schritt fr Schritt wird auch auf das neue Material bertragen. Man kann schon ohne groe Unterschiede jahrgangsbergreifend Material von North mixen. Wenn du mich hier Fragst gehe ich davon aus, das du meine Empfehlung wissen mchtest. Diese Schildere ich dir. Vielleicht sind ja deine Erfahrungen anders.

Zu Masten allgemein: es ist damit wie mit Motoren bei Autos, ich kann natrlich in eine Ferrari Karosserie einen Kfermotor einbauen, muss mich dann aber nicht wundern, das der Ferrari dann nicht so fhrt wie die anderen Ferraris mit einem Ferrarimotor.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## majoirdi

Hallo,

ich habe ein Duke 6.9 aus 2011. Ist es besser das Segel mit einem Platinum 430 aus 2009 zu fahren oder mit einem gold 460 aus 2006.

beim Platinum habe ich das Problem, dass ich mit der langen ratsche von North am Ende bin und fast nicht auf die Minimum Markierung trimmen kann. hast du da einen Tip.

Matthias

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Matthias,

ich habe das eben mal bei meinem Duke 6,9 ausprobiert. Ich komme knapp hin. Nimm am besten den 430. Es gibt da zwei Mglichkeiten, die Erste du trimmst etwas weiter als bis zum Ende der Verlngerung (ca. 1,5cm), die Zweite, du baust dir ein 2-3cm langes Distancestck fr die Verlngerung (aus nem alten Mast) und schiebst ihn dazwischen. Ich wrde aber die erste Variante nutzen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## PaulePleusen

Hallo Jan,

sollten in den 2010er ICE Segel eher SDM oder RDM Masten funktionieren.
Zur Zeit habe ich einen 2010er Gold in 400m SDM.

Ich bringe auch knappe 90kg auf die Waage.

Gru Paul

----------


## majoirdi

> Hallo Matthias,
> 
> ich habe das eben mal bei meinem Duke 6,9 ausprobiert. Ich komme knapp hin. Nimm am besten den 430. Es gibt da zwei Mglichkeiten, die Erste du trimmst etwas weiter als bis zum Ende der Verlngerung (ca. 1,5cm), die Zweite, du baust dir ein 2-3cm langes Distancestck fr die Verlngerung (aus nem alten Mast) und schiebst ihn dazwischen. Ich wrde aber die erste Variante nutzen.
> 
> 
> MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de



was meinst du mit weiter trimmen?

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Paul,

nimm lieber den SDM.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Matthias,

wenn ich mein Segel bis Anschlag trimme, heit dass, der Mastprotektor schliet mit der Unterkante der Verlngerung ab. Ich habe dann aber immer noch ca 1,5cm bis die Trimmrolle an die Verlngerung anschlgt. Weiter trimmen hei, diese 1,5 cm noch mit zu nutzen. Geht das bei dir nicht, bleibt nur noch Variante 2.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## andysurfer

Hallo Jan,
kann ich ein Duke 5,4 aus 2011 problemlos mit meinem Gold 430 SDM aus 2010 fahren?
Ebenso das Duke 5,4 aus 2012?
Gruss, Andreas

----------


## Anmo

Moin Jan,

mit meinen 2011er ICE (4,2+4,7) und DUKE (5,4) habe ich das Problem, dass die Segel im Leichtwindtrimm an der Schothornseite auf der Lnge von etwa einem Drittel anliegen. Masten verwende ich den North Gold 2011 in 400 cm bzw. 430 cm. Aufgrund der PowerXT kann ich das Vorliek genau auf die Markierungen trimmen.
Die Gabel ist ein ProLimit Wave Gabelbaum mit New School Biegekurve. Hab im Laden meine Gabel gegen die North-Gabel gehalten und konnte keinen groen Unterschied feststellen.

Durch das Anliegen entwickelt das Segel unangenehmen Zug auf der Segelhand. Das Segel wird irgendwie schwammig, der Druckpunkt wandert tendenziell nach hinten. Klar, dass das nervt.

Hast Du noch eine Idee woran das liegen kann?

Gru

Anmo

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Andreas,

bei dem 2011 Duke kannst du das machen. Beim 2012er wrde ich lieber einen RDM nehmen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Anmo,
trimm dein Segel in der Vorlieck immer auf Max. Den Feintrimm mach ber die Gabel. Dann msste es passen und das Segel funktioniert besser auch bei Leichtwind.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Ernesto

Hallo Jan, 
hatte vor einigen Wochen geschrieben mit einer Frage zu passende Masten fr North Natural 6.6 / 2008. 
Jetzt ist mir einen Mast angeboten worden Platinum SDM 460 nur das Baujahr ist nicht sicher. Komischerweise ist das Unterteil wei, das Oberteil schwarz. Ist das normal fr ein besonderes Baujahr?? Oder sind die Teil von 2 verschiedene Baureihen?  Wie kann ich sonst feststellen um welches Baujahr es handelt? Eine Serien Nr. 8010281 gibt es  auf dem Unterteil. Ich wurde ein Foto anhngen kriege es aber nicht hin.:-(
Vielen Dank
Ernesto

----------


## Luis

Hi Jan.

Ich hab mal wieder eine Frage.  :Wink: 
Ich hab ein 6,9er Duke gekauft aus 2008. Nun steht in der Beschreibung, dass es mit 4,30+CX fahrbar ist. Obwohl ich einen empfohlenen 2008er Platinum nutze kriege ich keine Gabel an den Mast, da er an dieser Stelle viel zu dick ist. Ich hab sowohl eine aktuelle Silver Gabel probiert wie auch eine andere Marke... Auch mit Gewalt geht da nichts ohne was an der Gabel zu zerstren...  Kann das sein?

Gre,
Luis

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Ernesto,

der Mast ist schon ok und passt zu deinem Segel. Baujahr ist ca. 2007.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Luis,

nein das darf nicht sein. Hast du bei deiner Gabel den RDM Adapter entfernt?



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Luis

Hallo Jan,

erstmal danke fr die Antwort. Ich habe sowohl die Silver Gabel aus 2011 als auch eine Severne Blueline probiert. Bei der Blueline hatte ich sogar Angst, dass die Aufnahme bricht wenn ich weiter probiere. Ich hab auch gar keinen RDM Adapter drin gehabt, da ich nur SDM fahre.

Gre,
Luis

----------


## calle

Hallo Jan,

habe mir im letzten jahr ein North Natural in 5,4qm von 2010 geholt. Ich suche allerdings noch einen gnstigen Mast dafr. Kannst du eine gnstieg Alternative zu den Northmasten empfehlen?

Gru
calle

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo calle,

da ich meinem Sponsor North Sails verpflichtet bin, kann ich dir leider keinen Tipp fr einen Fremdmast geben. Anders, wenn du mich fragst, ob dieser oder jener Mast zu deinem Segel passt, kann ich dir eine Antwort geben.
Bitte habe Verstndnis und versuche deine frage anders zu formulieren. ;-)


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Anton

Hallo Jan

Werde mir ein neues X-Type gnnen, mein altes aus 2009 hat schon einige Verschleierscheinungen.
Sehe in den abgelaufenen Produkt Jahren immer geringfgige Unterschiede in den Abmessungen.
Wrdest Du mir einen berblick ber 2010-2013 geben knnen.
Sollte jeweils in Richtung schnelleres Angleiten oder Windeinsatzbereich die Unterschiede liegen?


LG Anton

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Anton,

da der Trend und auch der Wunsch der Freizeitsurfer immer mehr zu Hochleistungsorientierten Segeln geht und das Angleiten der Segel etwas in den Hintergrund geraten ist, sind die Segel immer mehr den Wettkampfsegeln angelehnt. Soll heien von Jahr zu Jahr immer mehr Durchgleiten und eine hohe Windrange.



Mfg, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Luis

Hallo Jan,

schon wieder eine Frage. Ich hab mir eine Pinlock XT SDM gekauft und nun hab ich aber keine Ahnung wie ich da den Tampen rein kriege bzw. wie ich damit mein Segel aufbauen soll. Angeblich ja hnlich wie mit der Ratschenvariante, aber ich finde dafr keine Anleitung.
Muss der Tampen in die Querse durch die Rollen oder von innen durch die Rollen gefhrt werden?

Gre,
Luis

----------


## windsurfingbln

Hi Jan,

North ICE 5,7 2011.... SDM ? 95kg....92l

passt oder RDM ?

Gre aus Berlin
Max

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Max,

welches Baujahr hat der Mast?

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## wallhalla

Moin,
ich habe jetzt auch ein iFront. Neben den Kataloginfos: gibt es weitere Erfahrungen zur Einstellung? Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass man die Unterschiede kaum merkt ;-) 
Gibt es irgrndwo eine genaue Anleitung?

danke und Gru

----------


## windsurfingbln

> Hallo Max,
> 
> welches Baujahr hat der Mast?
> 
> MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de




hi Jan..sorry fr die spte Antowrt..

SDM 2009 Gold .... ohne DropShape Aufdruck der..

Max

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo wallhalla,

ich bevorzuge die weichere Variante, soll heien die Imbusschrauben an der Vorderseite des Gabelkopfes eng zusammen. Steifer machst du die Gabel wenn du die Schrauben heraus schraubst und nach auen setzt. Aber ehrlich, das muss man selber ausprobieren. Ich habe dafr 15 Vergleichsfahrten machen mssen um meine ideal Einstellung zu finden.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Max,

der passt.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## calle

Hallo Jan,

danke fr deine Antwort. Ich habe mir jetzt trotzdem den 430 Red Line 2012 von North gekauft. Jetzt taucht aber beim Trimm ein Problem auf: Die unterste Segellatte hat bei auch nicht vorhandener Segellattenspannung immer eine in die falsche Richtung zeigende Biegekurve, wenn du verstehst was ich meine. Was mache ich falsch.

Wre super, wenn du mir helfen knntest  :Smile: 

Gru
calle

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Calle,

"Ich habe mir jetzt trotzdem den 430 Red Line 2012 von North gekauft. Jetzt taucht aber beim Trimm ein Problem auf: Die unterste Segellatte hat bei auch nicht vorhandener Segellattenspannung immer eine in die falsche Richtung zeigende Biegekurve, wenn du verstehst was ich meine. Was mache ich falsch." 

Was soll ich dazu sagen? Ich hatte dir die richtige Mastempfehlung gegeben, wenn du dann doch was anderes machst...........................




MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## thomas bert

Hallo Jan,

Ich fahre ICE 4.2 (2010), 4.7 (2009), 5.3 (2009) und Duke 5.9 (2011). 
Die beiden kleineren segel fahre ich mit einen Gun RDM 400, zu meiner zufriedenheit.
Wenn Ich das 5.3 aufrigge, habe ich allerdings beim fahren (bump/jump) querfalten von der einen segellatte bis zur nchsten, vom mast diagonal nach unten. Mir ist bekannt das das 5.3 noch fr SDM geschnitten ist. (Frher binn ich allerdings Dr X bis 5.0 auch auf diesen RDM-mast gefahren. hat funktioniert!). Mir scheint es also das der mast zu weich ist fr dieses segel (einfedern bei jedem schlag)
Wurde einen hrteren mast wie der NS GOLD RDM 430 (2011) die bildung der querfalten verhindern? //Wurde dieses segel auf diesen mast funktionieren?
Den brauchte ich eh fr das duke 5.9. Ich mag es nicht riesige verlngerungen in einen mast zu schieben.

vielen dank fr deine antwort.
Thomas

----------


## thomas bert

Jan,

Oder wurde einen 2012 platinum 430 mast die bessere alternative sein fr oben geschildertes problem? (ICE 2009/DUKE2011)
Haben sich die gold und platinum maste gendert von 2011 auf 2012?

aloha,
thomas

----------


## calle

Hallo Jan,

ich hatte lediglich nach einer Mastempfehlung fr einen Mast eines anderen Herstellers gefragt. Also hattest du mir noch keine Mastempfehlung gegeben. Dann waren wir auf Fehmarn und wir brauchten den Mast. Somit sind wir dann zu dem Surfshop in Landkirchen gefahren und der meinte wir knnten ruhig den Red Line nehmen.

Gru
calle

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Thomas,

deine Schilderung hrt sich wirklich so an, als wenn der Mast zu hart ist. Aber ich muss dazu sagen, das es bei den Segeln beim Pumpen sowie bei strkeren Wind immer Diagonalfalten gibt, das ist auch so gewollt um den berdruck abzubauen. Ich denke aber, dass ein Gold oder ein Platinum besser sind.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo calle,
Sorry hab dich da verwechselt. Besorge dir lieber einen Gold oder noch besser einen Platinum Mast. Die Red und Silver-Masten sind die North Masten fr hauptschlich Fremdsegel und fr die billigen Segel.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivsion.de


Ps.: was soll ich zu einem Hndler sagen? Es ist ein Hndler! Wenn du verstehst was ich meine.

----------


## Anton

Hallo Jan

Knnte ein X-Type aus 7,8m 2011 mit Platinum 460 aus 2009 bekommen.
Nun ist der Mast noch ok oder haben die Jahrgnge2010 - 2012  deutliche Vernderungen?

Mein X-Type 7,8m 2009 fahre ich mit einem Gold 460 aus 2009 wollte den nun auch frs neue Segel einsetzen daher ist der Platinum von daher natrlich besser?

LG
Anton

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Anton,

X-Type aus 7,8m 2011 mit Platinum 460 aus 2009 passt.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Da Luki

Hi, ich habe mir krzlich eine brandneue North Silver Gabel zugelegt und war sehr berrascht als bereits beim fnften mal Surfen die Trimmschot Schnur gerissen ist. Siehe Bild: http://s14.directupload.net/images/120811/tnvzflww.jpg

Dabei war ich zirka 3 Kilometer von der Kste entfernt am Meer. Zum Glck war die Strmung auf meiner Seite. 

Daher nun die Frage: Warum wird an lebenswichtigen Stellen gespart? Auerdem wre es vermutlich besser, die Schnre eine Spur lnger zu machen(auch beim Gabelbaum Frontstck), dann knnte man wenigstens provisorisch das Segel noch spannen, wenn die Schnur einmal reit. Habt ihr Empfehlungen fr eine wirklich reifeste Schnur? 
Danke! 
Lukas

----------


## -=Mr2=-

Hallo Jan,

bin krzlich auf eine Segelpalette Ice aus 2012 umgestiegen. Aus welchen Baujahren kann RDMs (Gold oder Platinum) von North verwenden? Oder sollte es unbedingt ein 2012er sein?

Eines davon ist ein 4,0er, wird mir das mit nem 400er und Vario Top zu hart? Oder fahrbar bei 75kg?

Danke fr deine Antwort,
Markus

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Markus,

ein RDM aus 2011 geht auch.

Beim 400 wrde ich lieber einen 370 fahren.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## PaulePleusen

Hallo Jan,

ich berlege mir ein North Sails Ram in 11.0 zu holen.

Folgende Fragen dazu:

Ich fahre bis jetzt ein 9.5 S Type auf einem 145 Fanatic Ray.
Jetzt soll aus dem Ray ein 148er Falcon werden aus 2011.

Bei mir auf dem See kommt mir oft der Gedanke dass ch wesentlich mehr Gleittage mit Formula Material haben knnte.

Jetzt will ich als Formula Alternative ein 11er Ram auf den Falcon spannen.

Geht die Rechnung auf, bin ich damit frh unterwegs, bzw. frher als mit der jetzigen Kombo?


Zweite Sache.

Kann ich dass 11er Ram mit einem 490 Gold und einem Platinum Extender fahren?
Oder besser ein 520 Platinum?

Gru

Paul

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Paul,

du kannst gut das Segel mit dem Falcon kombinieren. Htte ich auch gemacht. Zum Segel lieber einen 520er.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Georg-Mo

Hallo Jan, kann ein Duke 6,4 Mastlnge 4,72m aus 2007 bekommen. 
Ich habe zwei Masten zur Verfgung 
XC - Viper 75 430 - 21 CC Jahrgang ??? 
und ein Gold SDM 460 IMCS 25 aus 2009.
Welcher passt am Besten?
Schon mal Danke fr die Antwort.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Georg-Mo,

wenn ich diese beiden Masten zur Auswahl htte, wrde ich es mit dem 430er versuchen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## megasurf

Hallo Jan,

habe zwei Platinum Masten und wrde gerne das Baujahr bestimmen.
Kann man aus der Seriennummer das Baujahr erkennen und falls ja,wie?

Danke
megasurf

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo megasurf,

das kann nur North direkt. Solltest dich da mal an Boards and More wenden.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## PaulePleusen

Hallo Jan,


wie schon obn beschrieben, fahre ich den Fanatic Falcon 121 aus 2011 und bald den 148er.
Hauptsegel weren sein das S Type in 7.8 und 9.5.

Nun schaue ich mich ab und an nach dem North Sails Ram in den selben grer um.

Kannst du etwas zuden Leistungsunterschieden der beiden Segel sagen?
Ich fahre die S Types mit 3 Cambern.
Fallen die Unterschiede gerade im Topspeed gro aus?

Gru

Paul

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Paul,
auf jeden Fall sind die Unterschiede gro. Das Ram entwickelt viel mehr Topspeed, ist aber im Handling etwas schlechter. Wenn du das Ram hndeln kannst bist du viel schneller damit.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## megasurf

Hallo Jan,

danke fr deine Untersttzung hier im Board.

Funktioniert ein 2012 Platinum 460 SDM in einem 2011 Natural 6,6?

Funktioniert ein 2009 Platinum 430 SDM in einem 2011 Natural 5,8 und 2011 Duke 5,4?
Oder sollte ich direkt auf einen 2011 oder 2012 Platinum 430 umsteigen?

Danke und Gru,
megasurf

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo megasurf,

Funktioniert ein 2012 Platinum 460 SDM in einem 2011 Natural 6,6?           
    Ja Gut.

Funktioniert ein 2009 Platinum 430 SDM in einem 2011 Natural 5,8 und 2011 Duke 5,4?           
    Ja sehr gut.
Oder sollte ich direkt auf einen 2011 oder 2012 Platinum 430 umsteigen?    
    Wenn du vor hast bald 2012er  Segel zu kaufen, dann ja. Sonst nein.



Mfg, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## darkbit

Hallo,

passt meine alte North Hardcore Gabel (ca. 1998) an einen North Gold 400 RDM 2011?
Gibt es da Probleme wegen dem dnnen Mast?

Danke,
Nils

----------


## SaxonySurf

Hallo Jan,

habe mich letztes Jahr neu mit North ausgestattet (Segel/Mast/Gabel/Verlngerung).
Im Vergleich zu meinem 15 Jahre alten Stuff war ich da erstmal enttuscht, weil alles nicht mehr so robust aussah und ich auch bei Erstbenutzung die ersten Deffekte hatte. 
Aktuell gibt es wieder Probleme. Vielleicht klannst Du ja bitte mal Dein Statement abgeben, inwieweit das normal bzw. kritisch ist. Nicht das ich bald mal mit Bruch auf der Ostsee Richtung Polen treibe...

- Mast RDM 400 Gold, 2011
Am unteren Mastende lst sich im Mastinneren die erste Carbonlage (d.h. dort wo man die Verlngerung reinschiebt, hebt sich hnlich wie beim hobeln ein "Span")
Kann da was passieren? Was sollte man tun?

- XTR RDM Carbon
Bei einer Einstellung (37,5 cm) haben sich die Lcher fr den Stift zu nem Langloch umgebildet. (In Summe ca. 5 Surftage in dieser Einstellung mit nem 5,3er gefahren)
Ist das kritisch?

- Gabel 150-200 Gold
Im Bereich der Trapeztampen lst sich der Gripbelag auf (ca. 15 Surftage benutzt). Es fllt auf, dass dies vor allem den gelb/goldenen Belagsbereich betrifft. Teilweise sieht man schon das Metall durch. Erstens ist das nicht schn und zweitens ist damit das Alu m.E. eher der Korrosion ausgesetzt. Ist das normal?

Ist das Endstck dieser Gabelk eigentlich aus Carbon oder Alu? Dachte immer Carbon, sieht aber aus wie Alu wenn die Farbe abgeht...

Danke

Stefan

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Stefan,

alle deine beschriebenen Dinge drfen natrlich nicht sein. Ich empfehle dir, dich unverzglich mit der North-Rekla-Abteilung bei Boards and More in Verbindung zu setzen und deinen Mast, Gabel und die Verlngerung um zu tauschen.

Mfg, Jan von backwinddivision.de



p.s.: das Endstck ist aus ALU.

----------


## FastTrack

Hi Jan,

mein 2010er DUKE sollte in nchster Zeit ersetzt werden und nun stelle ich mir die Frage ob ich lieber ein 5.3 ICE 2011, 2012 oder ein 5.4 DUKE 2011, 2012 oder auch evt. das ID zulegen sollte. Gibt es groe Unterschiede zwischen dem ICE und dem DUKE? Meine Masten die ich besitze; rdm 430 gold 2008 und rdm gold 400 2012. Segel fahre ich zwischen ~15-20kts. Auchja und das Segel wird zum Tricksen verwendet  :Smile: 

Danke dir im voraus  :Big Smile:

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo FastTrack,

zum Tricksen allein wrde ich dir immer das Duke empfehlen. Wenn du aber lieber Tricks machst bei denen du dich leicht aus dem Wasser poppen willst, solltest du das Hero nehmen, das hat dafr die richtige Power. Gehst du aber ab und an auch in die Welle, ist das ICE das richtige Segel fr dich. Der Jahrgang 2012 ist ein sehr guter. Da wrde ich dran bleiben. Das ID ist nichts fr dich. Es ist auf Gewicht gemacht und nicht lange UV bestndig. Es ist ein Wavesegel.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## KIV

Hey Jan, erstmal Kompliment zu Deiner Ausdauer bei der Beantwortung der vielen Fragen!

Ich brauche neues Material und htte dabei auch gerne etwas Auswahlhilfe:
Derzeit fahre ich Voodoos von 2008 in 3,7 / 4,2 / 5,0 und Dukes von 2008 in 5,9 und 6,9.
Die beiden kleinen Segel sind noch gut, das 6,9er ebenfalls.
Mein Waveboard ist leider durch, jetzt wird wohl ein Starboard Quad gekauft.
Das 5,9er und 6,9er fahre ich hauptschlich auf nem 107L FreestyleWave

Ich tendiere derzeit trotzdem zum VOLT 2013 (obwohl eher fr Singlefin beworben) und wrde mindestens ein 5,0er und das 5,9er kaufen. Ist der Unterschied in der Segelcharakeristik so extrem, dass ich unbedingt auch die kleinen Segel ersetzen sollte? Dann wrde es 4,0 / 4,5 / 5,0 / 5,9.

Kann ich meine DropShape-Masten ( 430 hat 75% Carbon, 380, 400 und 460 haben 100%) weiter verwenden? Der 400er ist von 2012, der Rest 2008

Gibte es fr meine PowerXTs eigentlich Reparaturstze? Nen neuen Hebel hab ich schon, aber das Zahnrad an der Rolle ist auch gar. Daher geht an einer das Druckentlasten nicht mehr.

Danke im Voraus!
VG, Stefan

PS: Die Designs sehen brigens zum Starboard Quad Carbon sehr eklig aus. Nur die doofe "BVB-Farbkombi" beit sich nicht mit der Brettfarbe (die aber auch nicht schn ist).
;-)

----------


## windsurfingbln

Hi Jan, 

von mir auch n Kompliment mal  :Wink:  ..

Lange Frage -Kurze Anwtwort ?!

Wann werden Gabeln released ? Speziell geht es um die Silver HD ..... 
Kam die auch  September/Oktober ? 2010 oder 2011 ? 

Da Sie erst in der 2011er Brochure drin ist, aber ich der Meinung bin, dass ich sie 2010 schon gekauft habe..

Geht um Garantie...  :Wink: 

Gre Max

----------


## Surf Maniac

Hi,

ich wrde gerne wissen, was der Grund fr die nderung der Biegekurven bei Masten bzw. Segeln ist?

Danke!

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Surf Maniac, 

fr eine genaue Antwort solltest du Kay Hoff, dem Segelmacher von North Sails, kontaktieren.
Er wird dir zu allem die passende Antwort geben.


Mfg, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Stefan,

die Volt sind tolle Segel, nicht zu vergleichen mit den "immerpower" Voodoo, da wrde das HERO besser passen. 
Du kannst das Volt natrlich auch mit einem Quad fahren, aber es gibt eben Segel, die besser beim Quad funktionieren.
Deine Masten kannst du beim Volt nutzen, beim Hero nicht, das braucht einen RDM.
Bei Boards and More gibt es Wechselteile fr deine Ratsche.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de


Ps.: fr die Optik kann ich nichts, Sorry........... ;-)

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Max,

es kann schon sein, dass du deine Gabel etwas frher bekommen hast. Das kommt davon, dass die Hndler das Material oft schon vor der direkten Markteinfhrung bekommen und auch verkaufen.
Aber auch hier verweise ich dich an Boards and More.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Surf Maniac

Danke fr den Hinweis!
Mir wrde auch eine annhernd richtige Angabe reichen.

Wenn ich es aber doch genau wissen mchte, wo bekomme ich dann die Mailadresse oder Tel.-Nr. von dem Kay?

----------


## buschreiter

Hi, ich fahre bei leichtem bis mitttlerem Wind (11-20 Knoten) zur Zeit ein x-Type aus 2010 in 8,2 qm (passender 4,60m-Mast mit North Carbon Extender). Mein Gewicht betrgt so um die 95 kg. Was wre denn die nchste sinnvolle Segelgre um noch etwas frher ins Gleiten zu kommen. Funktioniert da noch der 4,60er Gold Mast? Wrde gerne camberlos bleiben.

Vorab vielen Dank

----------


## iseepictures

Hallo Jan,
ich habe mehrere deiner Beitrge gelesen, die sehr hilfreich sind und jetzt habe ich auch eine Frage an dich. Eigentlich 2.
1. Kann es sein, dass mein Natural 7.3 aus 2011 ziemlich flach zu riggen ist? Bauch im "alten" Sinne kann man nicht kriegen, oder? 

2. Ich habe ein Problem: mein Natural (mit 2011 Silver Mast und 2011 Power XT 28)  kann ich riggen entweder ohne loose Leech oder mit eine Falte an die Mastasche, ungefhr an die Hhe des Gabelbaumes.  Mit der von NS angegeben 460+14 habe ich schon Versucht aber damit hat das Segel kein loose Leech; mit 16 cm in der Verlngerung kommt diese Falte. Latten habe ich hin und her auch probiert.
Fr deine Tipps wre ich sehr Dankbar
Liebe Gre
Charlie

----------


## Foehrsurfer

Servus Jan, 

hab mal wieder eine Materialfrage: Ich berlege mir die PowerXT RDM von North zuzulegen und habe unter anderem ein 5.3er Segel mit einem Vorliek von 428. Jetzt ist die Power XT ja leider genau 28 cm lang und ich wei nicht, ob ich das riskieren soll - also die Verlngerung im 5.3er im letzten Loch mit einem 4 m Mast zu fahren? Bei allen anderen Segeln wrde es ja passen und ich hab auch n Platinumseries-Mast drin, aber wrdest du mir dazu raten?

Vielen Dank fr deine Antwort!

----------


## KIV

Na da drngel ich mich doch glatt mal mit ner Antwort dazwischen:
Halten wirts schon, sonst gbs die Verstellstufe ja nicht. Die Frage ist blo, ob Du den Trimm hinbekommst. Ich habe zwar gute Erfahrungen mit den Trimmempfehlungen auf meinen Segeln gemacht, aber 100% sicher ist das nicht. Wenn Dein Segel 2cm mehr Vorliek braucht, kannste die Verlgerung dafr vergessen. Und: Bei big-zunehmendem Wind hab ich immer noch gerne einen zustzlichen Trimmzug als Reserve. Das hat mir schon oft das umriggen erspart und genau das ist m.E. der Hauptvorteil der PowerXT.

Ich wrds so machen: Aufbauen mit normaler Verlgerung, genau nachmessen und dann entspannt entscheiden.

Gru, Stefan

----------


## Foehrsurfer

Danke fr diese schnelle Nachricht! 

Ich hatte/habe nur Bedenken, dass sich der RDM-Mast unten nicht unter Druck aufbiegt wenn zuwenig "Rest" von der Verlngerung im Mast verbleibt ... vom Segeltrimm her msste es eigentlich langen, da ich nie die 28 cm komplett durchgetrimmt hatte am Vorliek. 
Ein Problem knnte hchstens noch die einbebaute Trimmrolle des Segels darstellen, denn da gehen ja auch nochmal 1-2 cm verloren, oder was meint ihr dazu?


Liebe Gre

foehrsurfer

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Surf Maniac,

einfach mal bei Boards and More fragen.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo buschreiter,

versuch es mit einem etwas greren Board.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Charlie,

die Segel sind so geschnitten, dass sich der Bauch mit dem einfallenden Wind entwickelt, wie es fr das Segel vorgesehen ist. Die von dir beschriebenen Falten sind normal und Schnitt bedingt und verschwinden wenn Wind im Segel ist. Das du deine Verlngerung etwas lnger stellen musst ist auch normal und macht man eigentlich immer.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Foehrsurfer,

du kannst die Verlngerung ruhig in der max Lnge fahren das geht. Aber es gibt auch noch ltere lange XT RDM. 


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Foehrsurfer

Danke fr eure Antworten! 

Weit du Jan, warum es 2012 plrtlich keine weie North Power XT RDM Verlngerung mehr gibt? Hatten die Probleme mit der Ratsche oder was ist denn da der Grund fr?

Dankeschn!

----------


## dirk36

Moin, moin Jan
welchen Mast wrdest du fr ein 2012er Xtype in 6,0m empfehlen.
Angegeben ist bei der Gre 430/460. Sollte es ein RDM sein? Ich habe einen 2011er Gold SDM in 460cm, fr mein 7,3erXtype.
Ich wiege ca.80kg.
Vielen Dank im voraus fr deine Hilfe!
tschss Dirk

----------


## ChristianAZ

Hallo Jan, 
erstmal groes Lob und vielen Dank fr deine Untersttzung hier.
Hab neben meinem Daytona 7.3 nun vor mir etwas greres zu kaufen. Liebugel mit einem S-Type um die 9m2. Ich habe einen 4.60iger Platinum, welcher im Daytona super funktioniert. Ist aus dem selben Baujahr. 
Wrde diesen gerne fr das S-Type benutzen. Da man fr die greren einen 460iger mit Verlngerung nehmen kann wrde mich interessieren, ob ich den Mast in den S-Types benutzen kann oder dort umbedingt einen Mast aus dem selben Jahr plus Verlngerung fahren sollte. Weiterhin gibt es die Verlngerungen als Silver und Platinum Version und in 40 und 50cm Lnge. Macht es fr mich als Hobbysurfer einen Unterschied, ob ich 50cm plus Power XTR oder 40cm plus PowerXTR nehme, sofern ich auf die Lnge komme? Unterscheiden sich Silver und Platinum merklich fr mich?

Vielen Dank,
Christian

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Foehrsurfer,

man hat sich auf die neuen RDM Verlngerungen und die Neukonstruktion der Shox konzentriert und arbeitet gerade an einer RDM Ratsche aus  ALU.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Dirk,

immer der Mast der als erster steht ist der Idealmast. Wenn du aber nur einen Mast nehmen willst, geht dein 460 auch.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Christian,

du kannst deinen Mast nutzen. Es ist zwar nur die Alternative zum 490 aber es geht. Es muss auch nicht unbedingt ein Mast aus dem selben Jahr sein. Den Unterschied zwischen den Verlngerungen sprst du nicht unbedingt.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## AndyW

Hallo Jan

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir ein 9.3er RAM F13 zu besorgen - .. und evtl. gleich noch ein 7.8er dazu.

a) Wird es mglich sein, mit EINEM Mast (490er) beide Segel fahren zu knnen? ... so wie ich das auch aus dem Datenblatt der 2012er-Modelle herauslesen kann? Werden die Eigenschaften des 9.3er mit einem 4.90er-Mast eher "ok.", "gut" oder "sehr gut" (aber nicht perfekt) sein fr meine 64kg?

b) Wenn ein Hersteller bei seinem seinem Slalomboard "bis 9.5qm" empfiehlt, dann hat er vermutlich ein Race-Segel  la Warp im Hinterkopf. Da die Freerace-Segel  la RAM weniger stark auf Highend ausgelegt sind, msste ich dann fr ein solches Board eher das 8.6er RAM whlen, damit "es passt"?

c) Oder andersrum gefragt, wenn das 9.3er (gegenber dem 7.8er) Prioritt hat: Wrdest du eher ein Slalomboard mit 122L, 77cm breit oder ein Slalom-Board mit 135L, 85cm breit whlen? (Leichtwindmaschine fr Leichgewicht).

Sorry, .... viele Fragen ...
Beste Grsse Andy

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Andy,

 das Segel kann auch mit einem 490 gefahren werden geht dann gut aber nicht perfekt. Zu dem 9,3 wrde ich ein 135l Brett whlen. wenn ein Hersteller bei einem Slalombrett ein solches Segel empfiehlt, dann meint er auch Slalomsegel, sonst wrde er Race schreiben. Natrlich kann man das Brett dann auch mit einem Race fahren.



MfG, Jan von bacvkwinddivision.de

----------


## OnkelSam

Hallo Jan,
Kannst du mir sagen wie gut ein 2006er Mast 460 Xcellerator 60 in einem 2008er X-Type 7.8m funktioniert?

Gru,
Christian

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Christian,

das msste eigentlich passen. ;-)


Gre vom WC Sylt, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## MaBi

Hallo Jan,
habe seit ca. 6 Monaten eine Power XTR. An sich ist das eine prima Sache. Etwas schwer war es aber immer die Ratsche zu lsen. Jetzt geht das fast gar nicht mehr, vom gespannten Segel lassen sich auf Stellung - gerade mal 2 Klicks lsen. Dann geht leider nichts mehr. Jetzt den Tampen mit einer Trimmgriff aus der Belegklemme ziehen kann ja nicht die Lsung sein, oder? Ist die XTR etwa defekt?
Danke Markus

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Markus,

da ist bei den neuen Ratschen normal. Das kommt davon, dass man um den Verschlei der teile vorzubeugen, die Federspannung erhrt hat.

Du macht e ab jetzt immer so:

leg den Tampen um die Segelse und spann da Segel ber den Tampen unten, handfest. Dann nimmst du die Ratsche. Wenn du das Segel abbauen willst lse mit der Ratsche so weit wie es geht. Den anderen Teil machst du mit dem Tampen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Windsurfing Soest

Hallo Jan

Ich habe ein Problem beim Trimmen meiner Neuerwerbung einem Warp F2011 in 8.6qm. Habe es mir gebraucht gekauft incl. Mast North Platinum 490 2012 und passender Gabel. Es ist mein einziges Race-Segel, ich bin sonst seit vielen Jahren nur mit handlingorientierten Segeln unterwegs. 

Das Problem die ich auch habe ist in anderen Posts schon beschrieben. Die Camber rotieren zumindes an Land (auf dem Wasser konnte ich noch nicht testen) nicht wenn es so aufgeriggt wird wie auf dem Segel aufgedruckt ist. Hinzu kommt, dass der oberste Camber zunchst nur sehr lose am Mast angedrckt wird. Wenn ich das Vorliek soweit druchsetze, dass ich bei dreifacher Umlenkung auch mit Druck aus dem Bein wirklich nichts mehr ziehen kann, dann wird er zunehmend mehr fixiert und das Achterliek ist dann loose bis knapp ber der Gabel. Nur schlgt das Profil dann auch beim anpumpen nicht um. Ich habe mit diversen Schothornspannungen experimentiert, dadurch ndert sich leider nichts. Vor langer Zeit hatte ich mal ein ART SlalomPro dort schlugen die Camber bei richtigem Trimm beim anpumpen mit einem lauten deutlichen Knall auf die andere Seite. Daher glaube ich, dass am Trimm etwas noch nicht stimmen kann. Noch mehr Vorliek kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen und bei weniger Vorliek liegt der obere Camber so lose am Mast, dass er fast abrutscht. Hast du eine Idee ?

Klaus

----------


## SaxonySurf

Hallo Jan,
habe die XTR RDM Cabon. 
Die Klemmscheiben einschl. des Hebels scheinen ja wie auf eine Art Welle aufgesteckt zu sein, die seitlich mit einer Imbusschraube befestigt ist. Ich habe bei mir den Eindruck, dass der Hebel nach einigem Gebrauch sich nun auf der Welle strker bewegen lsst, sprich er wackelt etwas bzw. lsst sich etwas hin/her schieben. Muss man diese seitliche Imbussschraube mal nachziehen? Oder zerstrt man dabei u.U. eine Schraubensicherung, die dort vielleicht eingebaut ist? Oder sollte man das Ganze auseinanderbauen und mit Schraubenfest wieder zusammenbauen/fixieren?

Stefan

----------


## Thiloz

Hallo Jan,

ich fahre das obige Segel mit einem 2010er 430er Platinum RDM. Trotz aller unterschiedlicher Trimms und Vernderung der Lattenspannung schlgt die untere Latte selbst bei richtig Druck im Segel nach der Halse meist nur durch krftigen Ruck am Segel um! Die Latte habe ich mittlerweile bereits so lose gespannt, dass leichte Falten neben der Lattentasche zu sehen sind (was eigentlich nicht sein darf).

Was ist hier falsch?

Das Segel sollte doch mit einem RDM funktionieren. Habe ich die gleichen Probleme, wenn ich mit dem 2010er Mast ein 2011er oder 2012er DUKE aufbaue bzw. passen die beiden Jahrgnge berhaupt zu dem 2010er Mast?

Danke fr Deine fachkundige Antwort, es ist das erste Segel von North was mir solche Probleme macht.

Gru Thilo

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Klaus,

ich habe mich wegen deinem Problem an Raoul Joa von North gewendet. Er hat folgendes geschrieben:

Hi Jan,

Frag ihn mal, ob er genug VL-Spannung drauf gepackt hat. Segel sollte entsprechend VTS getrimmt sein, was bei einem Rennsegel massive VL-Spannung bedeutet.

Wenn es dann immer noch nicht rotiert, soll er schauen, ob am Camber die sogenannten Spacer an der Lattentasche stecken (schwarze Plastikteilchen). Wenn ja, dann entfernen.
Wenn nein, dann kann es nur noch sein, dass das cam spacing zu eng ist (gibt es manchmal). Dann muss man das U am Camber (auf der Ober- und Unterseite auf der schmalen Seite die Richtung Lattentasche schaut) mit einer schmalen Feile ca. 3mm weiter hinein schleifen.

On remote, d.h. ohne Photos, ist das immer recht schwer zu beurteilen.

Hoffe das hilft trotzdem.

VG

Raoul


Ich hoffe du kannst damit dein Problem lsen.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Stefan,

ich wrde da gar nichts machen. Wenn es berhaupt nicht mehr geht gibt es alles als Ersatzteil, zum wechseln.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Thilo,

die 2011 und 2012 RDM Masten sind etwas hrter als die Jahrgnge davor. Aber es kann sein, dass dein Duke verschnitten ist. Es gibt soweit ich wei ein paar wenige bei dem dieses Problem auftaucht. Leider kann man nicht jedes Segel zum Test aufbauen bevor es in den Handel kommt. Versuch es bitte erst einmal mit einem 2010 RDM. Wenn es nicht klappt wende dich bitte an Boards and More.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## blobbyvolley

> Hallo Jan,
> habe die XTR RDM Cabon. 
> Die Klemmscheiben einschl. des Hebels scheinen ja wie auf eine Art Welle aufgesteckt zu sein, die seitlich mit einer Imbusschraube befestigt ist. Ich habe bei mir den Eindruck, dass der Hebel nach einigem Gebrauch sich nun auf der Welle strker bewegen lsst, sprich er wackelt etwas bzw. lsst sich etwas hin/her schieben. Muss man diese seitliche Imbussschraube mal nachziehen? Oder zerstrt man dabei u.U. eine Schraubensicherung, die dort vielleicht eingebaut ist? Oder sollte man das Ganze auseinanderbauen und mit Schraubenfest wieder zusammenbauen/fixieren?
> 
> Stefan



Habe meine Verlngerung gestern gerade auseinander gehabt. Die Schraube kannst du einfach versuchen festzuziehen dann siehst du ob sie locker ist. Wenn sie sich lockert nimm einfach etwas Schraubensicherung, das ist immer ok. Wenn das Spiel danach nicht weg ist brauchst du wohl tatschlich ein Ersatzteil. Wende dich dann an Boards & More, mir haben die (siehe unten) sehr gut geholfen.
Die ganze Mechanik ist allgemein recht einfach, da kann man nix kaputt machen. Habe alles ein wenig gesubert und mit Montagefett geschmiert und dann lief sie wieder super.

Mal noch eine andere positive Rckmeldung: Mir ist vor kurzem der Hebel an meiner XTR RDM abgebrochen. Mail an Boards & More und einen Tag spter wurde mir kostenfrei ein neuer Hebel zugeschickt! Tolle Sache!!!

----------


## Danny123

Hallo Jan, mchte meinen Viper Mast in Rente schicken und fr mein 6,4er und 5,4er Duke (beide aus 2009) einen geeigneten Gold Mast in SDM kaufen. 2009 ist irgendwie schwer zu bekommen. Welche Jahrgnge wrdest du mir noch empfehlen knnen? 

Danke und Gru
Danny

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Danny,

die Masten zu bekommen ist wirklich schwer, da sie sehr gut sind. Du kannst aber auch, wenn du einen bekommst aus 2008 oder 2010 nehmen.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## torti-tm

Hallo Jan,
ich habe auch mal eine kurze Frage an dich: Ich habe hier einen North Xcellerator 460 Special Edition mit IMCS 25 CC liegen. Kannst du mir sagen wie bei dem die Biegekurve ist? Ich mchte mir gerne ein neues Segel kaufen und weiss nun nicht ob der im Top eher hart ist oder nicht. Ich weiss auch nicht wieviel Carbon er hat. Steht nicht drauf. Meinst du er knnte auf ein S-Type 2012 7,3 passen? Oder meinst du ich knnte ihn auf ein Ka Koncept nutzen? Die haben eher wie Gun die Biegekurven.
Wrde mich freuen wenn du mir weiter helfen knntest. 
LG
Torsten

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Torsten,
normal hast du deine Frage schon selber beantwortet. Der Mast hat eine Constand Curve was die Bezeichnung CC aussagt.
Leider passt der Mast nicht mehr so richtig zu den neuen North Segeln. Du bentigst fr diesen Mast ein Segel, dass mehr einen Mast bentigt, der von CC mehr zu hart Top tendiert.
Hersteller?


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## torti-tm

Hallo Jan,
also verstehe ich richtig: der Mast ist eher top hart und die neuen north Segel sind das nicht. Macht sich so was stark bemerkbar?
Als Alternative zum S-type wre eben ein ka Koncept oder ein Gunsails Cannonball. Meinst du da wrde er gehen?
Danke dir aber schon mal fr deine Antwort. Bist echt supi

Torsten

----------


## Jogi

[QUOTE=Jan G-901;26566]Hallo Leute,
hier bekommt ihr Antwort auf eure Fragen zu North Produkten. Dieser Beitrag existiert nun seit Oktober 2007 und die Zahlen der Hits und Fragen sprechen fr sich. Dieser Beitrag wurde von mir ins Leben gerufen, da ich 2007 sage und schreibe ber 150 mal Post mit Fragen zu den North-Produkten von euch bekommen habe.
Aus diesem Anlass biete ich hier allen North Sails-Fahrern und alle die es werden wollen Antwort auf Fragen zu den Segeln und anderen North Sails-Produkten. 
Also habt ihr Probleme oder knnt euch nicht entscheiden welches Segel oder ihr braucht Rat, ran an die Tasten und los.

Euer Jan von backwinddivision.de[/QUOT

----------


## Jogi

Hallo Jan 
ich habe ein 2007 er  Voodoo in 5,7 auf einem 2008 Gaastra RDM 430 Mast gefahren, der ist nun gebrochen . Der Mast war glaube ich nicht optimal , das Top bog sich bei starken Wind weit nach Lee weg.Welchen Mast wrdest du mir empfehlen? Da es ein lteres Segel ist mchte ich nicht mehr zu viel ausgeben !
Grsse Jogi

----------


## Jogi

Hallo Jan
ich habe ein 2007 er Voodoo in 5,7 auf einem 2008 Gaastra RDM 430 Mast gefahren, der ist nun gebrochen . Der Mast war glaube ich nicht optimal , das Top bog sich bei starken Wind weit nach Lee weg.Welchen Mast wrdest du mir empfehlen? Da es ein lteres Segel ist mchte ich nicht mehr zu viel ausgeben !
Grsse Jogi

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo  Jogi,

einen Platinum oder Gold aus 2007,2008und 2009.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## gecko50

Hallo Jan,
ich habe ein North x-type 7,8 (2012) mit einem North silver Mast 460 (2012) gekauft. Insgesamt bin ich mit den Fahrleistungen nicht so toll zufrieden. Wrde ein North gold Mast 460 die Fahrleistungen verbessern ?
Wenn ja: muss es einer aus 2012 sein?

Gru Gecko50

----------


## surfmei

Hallo,
muss das 4,4er in meiner Palette ( Instinct 3.8, 4.0, Rave 4.4, Instinct 4.7, Duke 5.0) an kleinen Segeln ersetzen. Da die Segel von zwei Surfern genutzt werden, soll es bei der engen Abstufung bleiben. Statt 4.4 gibt es jetzt nur die Wahl zwischen 4.2 und 4.5. Welches heutige Northsegel in welcher der beiden Gren wrde am ehesten passen. Wir nutzen die Segel als Starkwindsegel am Ijsselmeer.

Gru, surfmei

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Gecko50,

ja ein Gold oder sogar Platinum wrden die Fahrleistungen erheblich verbessern. Es kann auch ein Mast aus 2010 und 2011 sein.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo surfmei,

die Abstufung ist zu eng, eine 3,8; 4,2; 4,7 und 5,0 (5,3) reichen aus. die Instinct und Rave wrde ich gegen ICE austauschen.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## surfmei

> Hallo surfmei,
> 
> die Abstufung ist zu eng, eine 3,8; 4,2; 4,7 und 5,0 (5,3) reichen aus. die Instinct und Rave wrde ich gegen ICE austauschen.
> 
> MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de



danke fr die schnelle Antwort.
Mir ist auch klar dass die Abstufung fr einen Nutzer zu eng ist, die kleinen Segel werden ja auch (gleichzeitig) von zwei Surfern genutzt, wobei mein Sohn etwas schwerer ist und meistens das etwas grere nimmt. ber 5qm hat jeder sein eigenes Material. 
Das Rave 4.4 ist definitiv am Ende und kann in Punkto Windbereich nicht mehr mit den anderen mithalten. Duke und Instincts sind aber alle noch prima in Schuss. Die Gren unter 5qm kommen bei uns nicht so oft zum Einsatz, aber man braucht sie halt bei Hackwind auf den kleinen Boards (73L FSW).

Es ging mir um einen Rat ob unter o.g. Gesichtspunkten Ice 4,2 oder 4,5 vom Einsatzbereich besser zwischen Instinct 4,0 und 4,7 passen. 

Mfg, surfmei

----------


## daisy

Moin Jan,
Ich bin jahrelang Voodoos gefahren. Nun habe ich mir bereits ein 5.3 und ein 4.7 Hero gekauft. Macht es fr mich Sinn auch die kleineren Heros zu kaufen? Ich fahre zum Teil auf Flachwasser aber am liebsten in der Welle an Nord- und Ostsee. Ich wei nicht ob mir die kleinen Heros druckpunktstabil genug sind. Alternativ knnte ich mir ein 4.2, 3.7 Ice vorstellen. Was meinst du?
Fr die neuen Segel mchte ich einen neuen Mast kaufen. Muss ich einen 2012 Platinum oder Gold kaufen oder geht auch einer aus 2011 oder 2010?
Vielen Dank! Daisy

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Daisy,

ich denke du brauchst auf Garantie noch ein kleineres Segel, da die Heros so viel Power haben. Du kannst zwar bei den Heros dadurch eine Gre kleiner fahren als sonst, weil sie aber die Power immer behalten macht ein kleineres Segel bei overpower Sinn. Ich fahre auch die Heros als Stammsegel. Wiege zwischen 85-90 kg und habe die Abstufung 5,6/ 5,0/ 4,5/ 4,0/ 3,7.

Als Mast geht auch der 2011 und 2012 RDM Platinum (alternativ Gold).

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## daisy

Danke fr die schnelle Antwort. Ich weiss, dass ich kleinere Segel bentige - habe die voodoos bzw. ICE runter bis zu 3.2qm (wiege aber auch 20kg weniger als du). Ich hatte nur berlegt bei den kleineren Gren das ICE zu nehmen. Ich hatte die Befrchtung, dass das Hero im hheren windbereich nicht druckpunktstabil genug ist. Ich war heute aber das erste mal mit dem Hero auf dem Wasser - gefllt mir sowohl bei zuviel als auch zu wenig Wind. Insofern werde ich wohl auch die anderen Segel durch Heros ersetzen. Danke fr deine Hilfe!

----------


## Jogi

> Hallo  Jogi,
> 
> einen Platinum oder Gold aus 2007,2008und 2009.
> 
> 
> MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de



Hi Jan,
Danke fr deine Antwort, 
ich knnte einen 2011 Platinum gnstig bekommen , wie wre es damit ?
MfG  Jogi

----------


## torti-tm

Hi Leute,
habe 2 Fragen:
Ich habe mir nun ein 2010 er 7,3 S-Type gekauft und suche nun noch ein kleineres Segel. Ich wiege 74 kg und fahre gerne old School Manver. Bin hier in Deutschland nur auf Flachwasser unterwegs. Wrdet ihr mir nun ein egel in 6,0 oder besser 6,6 empfehlen. Ich dachte dabei auch noch mal an ein S-Type.
Nachteil des 6,0 ist eben, dass man es auf dem See nicht oft zum laufen bekommt. Nachteil des 6,6 ist wahrscheinlich dass es eher zu nah am 7,3er ist?? Was wrdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Zweite Frage: Beim 6,0 er S-type wird als bester Mast 430 empfohlen. Wenn man einen 460 nimmt, wird das Handling dann viel schlechter? IN der Surf ist ja dieses JAhr so etwas mit einem NS S-Type passiert und bekam dann einen grottenschlechten Test ab......

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo torti-tm,

ich wrde zu dem 6,0 raten. Wie du schon selber geschrieben hast, ist das 6,6 zu dicht am 7,3. Beim S-Type ist der 430 gut. Der 460 ist viel zu stramm fr das Segel.
Im Surf Test habe sie es richtig geschrieben und als Empfehlung den weicheren Mast gegeben.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## daytona98

Hallo Torti,

ich habe eine hnliche Kontellation (7,3 X-Type, 6,6 S-Type, 6,0 X-Type)
und bin stndig damit am hadern. Es zeigt sich aber immer wieder, dass
in bigen Binnenrevieren eine enge Abstufung absolut Sinn macht.
Das 7,3er werde ich noch gegen ein S-Type wechseln. Das X-Type ist 
ein tolles Segel, kommt aber beim Durchgleiten in Windlchern bei weitem nicht
an ein Camber-Segel heran.
Das 6,0er wrde ich aber auf keinen Fall mit Cambern nehmen. Bei dem Wind
kabbelt es schon ganz ordentlich und da ist das Handling dann wichtiger
als das letzte Quentchen Leistung.
Wenn du direkt vom 7,3er auf 6,0 springen mchtest, solltest du eher ber ein Duke nachdenken.
Das Segel hat einen tieferen Windbereich als S- oder X-Type, mehr als ausreichend Power
und ist die Handling-Referenz.  Aktueller Nachfolger ist wohl das Volt.
Um einen 430er Mast wirst du aber wohl nicht herumkommen. Ab 2012 dann einen RDM.

Gru Andi

----------


## cire

Hej Jan, ich habe beim aufriggen die Camber meines neuen S Type vertauscht (sind mir aus den offenen Cambertaschen gefallen). Woher wei ich, in welcher Reihenfolge die drei Camber wieder in die Taschen kommen. Vielen Dank fr die Info Cire

----------


## speedjunkie

> Hallo Torti,
> 
> ich habe eine hnliche Kontellation (7,3 X-Type, 6,6 S-Type, 6,0 X-Type)
> und bin stndig damit am hadern. Es zeigt sich aber immer wieder, dass
> in bigen Binnenrevieren eine enge Abstufung absolut Sinn macht.
> Das 7,3er werde ich noch gegen ein S-Type wechseln. Das X-Type ist 
> ein tolles Segel, kommt aber beim Durchgleiten in Windlchern bei weitem nicht
> an ein Camber-Segel heran.
> Das 6,0er wrde ich aber auf keinen Fall mit Cambern nehmen. Bei dem Wind
> ...



6,0qm - 7qm - 7,8qm (bzw. auch noch 8,0qm) 9,3 qm alle Segel mit Camber auf bigem Binnensee,
mit einem 78kg Menschen

----------


## torti-tm

Danke euch schon mal.
Also wrdet ihr wirklich ein Duke in ca 6 einem S-type vorziehen?
Hmm daran hatte ich noch nicht gedacht. Meine Idee war ein S-type in 6,0 und damit frhes Angleiten trotz kleinerer Gre. Da das 6er mein kleinstes sein soll htte auch wiederum das s-type Vorteile, da doch lnger druckpunktstabil, oder? Hat das Duke wirklich einen greren Einsatzbereich?
Noch eine Frage: Ich habe gerade eben mein 7,3er S-type auf meinen Xelerator geriggt. Loose Leach geht bis zur 3 oder 4 Latte. Ist das ok so? Woran merkt man ob der Mast von der Biegelinie nicht so passt. Wre wirklich sehr Dankbar fr einen Tip, da ich mir sonst einen anderen Mast zulegen muss.

----------


## daytona98

Kennst du das Video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WM83p6IkdA

Ab 5:40 erklrt Nik Baker den Loose Leech- / Twist-Bereich.

Wenn du bis zur Highwind-Markierung getrimmt hast und die Vorlieklnge mit den Angaben +/- 1cm bereinstimmt pat zumindes die Hrte des Mastes. Dann Schothorn Neutral + 1cm spannen. Das Segel sollte nun unterhalb der Gabel ein tiefes Profil aufweisen und die Camber sollten mit migem Druck komplett umschlagen.
Ist das nicht der Fall hilft dir Jan weiter  :Wink: 

Windbereich S-Type
Ein 6,0er S-Type knnen manche bestimmt bis 30 Knoten Wind fahren.
Diese Camber-Dinger behalten aber ihren Bauch auch in der Halse. Um das bei richtigem Starkwind kontrollieren zu knnen bedarf es schon einer gewissen Routine. Mit Easy-Surfing hat das dann nicht mehr viel zu tun.

Gru Andi

----------


## torti-tm

Hallo Andi,
also ich habe das mal so wie beschrieben aufgeriggt. Wenn ich das Vorliek spanne (bis zum VTS) und meinen Progression B + auf 207 stelle und dann den Nullpunkt mit 2 Fingern fixiere, habe ich noch ca 5cm Luft von der se zum Baum. +1cm geht dann schon recht schwer, aber plus 3cm muss ich wirklich mit aller Gewalt ziehen. Ist das ein Zeichen, dass der Mast zu hart im Top ist? 

Wegen S-type
stimmt mit den Cambern. Ich habe die ganze Zeit ein NP V8 mit 3 Cambern in 6,0 gefahren. Das Segel war aber auch schlicht ein Traum, was das Handling anbelangte. Die Cams hat man fast nicht gemerkt. Ich bin eben leider bis jetzt noch nie ein S-type gefahren. Dachte das geht vielleicht genauso gut wie das V8. Dann wre wohl ein X-type oder natural die bessere Wahl? Das Duke ist ja eher ein Freemove- Powerwaev oder so? 

Torsten

----------


## torti-tm

Hallo Leute, ich habe noch mal eine zustzliche Frage: auf meinem S-Type 7,3 2010, passt da gut ein platinum oder gold Mast aus 2012, oder soll man besser ein altes Modell kaufen? Ich knnte einen 2012 er platinum bekommen (gebraucht)!
Vielen Dank schon mal

Torsten

----------


## gecko50

Hallo Jan,
passt ein 2013er North gold Mast 460 zu einem 2012er X-Type 7,8, bzw. sind die 2012er North-Masten baugleich zu den 2013er ?
Gru Gecko50

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo gecko50,

du kannst den 212 aber auch den 2013 in dem Segel fahren.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## cire

> Hej Jan, ich habe beim aufriggen die Camber meines neuen S Type vertauscht (sind mir aus den offenen Cambertaschen gefallen). Woher wei ich, in welcher Reihenfolge die drei Camber wieder in die Taschen kommen. Vielen Dank fr die Info Cire



Hej Jan, kannst Du mir bei dem Problem helfen? Vielen Dank Cire

----------


## torti-tm

Hallo Jan,
kannst du mir bei meiner Frage oben auch helfen? Ich habe zwar auch schon heute B&M geschrieben, wei aber nicht ob die mir antworten. Noch mal: Ich habe ein S-Type 7,3 aus 2010. Muss ich dann auch ein Mast aus 2010 nehmen, oder geht auch einer aus 2012? Wre dir dankbar wenn du mir da einen Tip geben knntest welcher Jahrgang gut ist.
Danke dir

Torsten

----------


## Markus47

> Hej Jan, kannst Du mir bei dem Problem helfen? Vielen Dank Cire



Du hast ein Mail von mir.
MfG Markus

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Cire,

die Camber sind unterschiedlich gro, Von klein (oben) bis gro (unten). 


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Markus,

nein ich habe keine Mail von dir erhalten.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Torsten,
nein du musst nicht unbedingt einen Mast aus 2010 nehmen. Die besten Masten fr dein Segel sind 2010, 2011. Aber der 2012 geht auch noch.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## speedjunkie

> Hej Jan, kannst Du mir bei dem Problem helfen? Vielen Dank Cire



haben deine Camber Buchstaben?
von unten  nach oben (bzw. Base nach Top) J - G - E 
Raus fallende Camber nerven  mich beim RAM auch und das bei so teuren Segeln.
NORTH, einfach mal z.B. bei GUN SAILS abschauen.
Gru

----------


## torti-tm

Hey man,

vielen Dank.
Werde mal sehen was ich nun bekomme. B&M hat brigens auch sofort geantwortet. Auch Super!!




> Hallo Torsten,
> nein du musst nicht unbedingt einen Mast aus 2010 nehmen. Die besten Masten fr dein Segel sind 2010, 2011. Aber der 2012 geht auch noch.
> 
> 
> MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## T4Camper

Hallo,
Ich bin noch nicht so erfahren was Segeltrimm angeht. Deshalb wollte ich mal vorsichtig Anfragen, ob mir jemand etwas ber den Trimm des North Transam 8,1 erzhlen kann (bei welchen Windverhltnissen wie Trimmen). Ich habe auerdem von einer "Trimmhilfe" fr dieses Segel gelesen?! Was soll das sein und wie funktioniert das, bzw. Gibt es so etwas berhaupt? Ich habe einen 80% Carbon Mast fr das Segel mit passender IMCS. 
Danke schon jetzt fr Aufklrung.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo T4Camper,

deine Angaben sind etwas wage. Welches Baujahr ist das Segel? Was fr einen Mast hast du (Hersteller, Baujahr)?


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

Ps.: es soll jetzt nicht berheblich rber kommen, aber ein Segel, dass in etwas 11-12 Jahre alt ist, wrde ich nicht mehr fahren wollen. Die Gefahr, das es mit um die Ohren fliegt und mich evl. in Lebensgefahr bringt ist doch sehr gro.

----------


## FastTrack

Hi Jan,

stehe nun in der Entscheidung zwischen DUKE 5.4 u. HERO 5.3 (2012er). Einsatzbereich ist tricksen und es sollte eine breite Windrange haben u. ein angenehmes Handling haben. Ich wei, dass ich das DUKE hoch rausfahren kann, aber das Handling "schwer" ist, da drfte ja das HERO besser sein auch in punkto on/off (segel-ducking), aber dafr kann es nicht so hoch rausgefahren werden...segle in einem bigen Revier. Was ist deine Meinung dazu? LG FT

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo FastTrack,

ich wrde dir das Duke empfehlen.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Surfer111

Hallo Jan!!
Ich habe eine Frage zu den North Sails Masten. Ich fahre ein North Sails X_Type 7.3qm. Momentan benutze ich einen alten 480cm Mast von einem Bekannten und berlege mir einen neuen zuzulegen. Gibt es einen (fr einen "normalen" Surfer) sprbaren Unterschied zwischen der Red- und Silver-Series und welcher wre generell besser beeignet?
Vielen dank!

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Surfer111,

aufmerksame Leser meiner Antworten hier, haben bereits festgestellt, dass ich nicht der groe Freund von Red und Silver Masten bin. Besonders nicht bei so hochwertigen Segeln wie das  X_Type. Erst ab einem Gold Mast oder besser kann man das Potential dieses und anderer North Segel heraus holen.
Ansonsten ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Red und Silver sogar fr einen Nichtsurfer an Land im aufgebauten Zustand zu erkennen.
Als mach dich nicht unglcklich und besorge dir einen Gold, am besten ab Baujahr 2007. Gebrauchte findest du auch hier unter "private ads".



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Bikesurfer

Hallo Jan

ich muss mir leider n neuen Mast kaufen fr die nchste Saison. Jetzt kann ich auf fast allen Segel n 430 RDM Mast fahren. Nur bin ich mir bei meinem 4,7er Duke aus dem Jahre 2007 nicht sicher ob das klappt. wre ja bld nur fr das 4,7er n extra Mast mitzunehmen.
Danke schon mal fr deine Antwort

Gruss Thorsten

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Thorsten,

ungern muss ich dich Gentuschen. Das Duke 4,7 von 2007 bentigt unbedingt einen 400 Mast. Idealer weise ein SDM.


Mfg, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Bikesurfer

Hallo Jan.

Ok dann wird ich mir wohl noch n anderen Mast zulegen mssen.
Danke aber fr deine schnelle und ehrliche Antwort

Gruss Thorsten

----------


## thorti

Hallo, Jan
Nachtrglich noch ein schnes neues Jahr. Folgendes Problem: fahre seit letztem Jahr die Kombi  6,2 er ice von 2011 mit einem 430er Gold rdm von 2012. An Land sieht das rigg aus wie aus einem North-Katalog, auf dem Wasser hlt sich die Performance aber stark in Grenzen. Das Segel wirkt oberhalb der Gabel extrem  schwammig, zudem bildet sich bei ordentlich druck eine seltsame diagonalfalte. Fr mich sieht das so aus, als wre der Mast fr meine 90 kg zu weich. Soll ich daher lieber zu einem sdm greifen?
Viele gre,
Thorsten

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Thorsten,

mit den RDM Masten finde ich persnlich die 2011 ICE auch etwas weich. Das hat aber Vorteile mein Angleiten. Versuch es mit dem SDM denke es wird dir besser gefallen. 
Die Diagonalfalten sind im brigen normal.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## MR_KNISTER87

Hi Jan!


Wrde mir gerne zwei S-Type in 6,6 und 7,8m kaufen. Habe einen 460er North Gold aus 2010. Bis zu welchem Modelljahr der Segel passt der Mast? 

Danke fr deine Hilfe!

Viele Gre,

Fabian

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Fabian,

du kannst alle S-Type ab Baujahr 2009 bis 2012 nehmen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## gecko50

Hallo Jan,
welcher 430er North Gold Mast (Modeljahr) passt zu einem Duke 5,4 aus 2010 ?
SDM oder RDM (ich wiege 75 kg)?
Vorab schon vielen Dank fr deine Antwort.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo gecko50,

du kannst alle Gold SDM von 2009 bis 2012 und den Gold RDM ab 2012 nehmen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## alex_mv

Hallo Jan,

Gilt Deine Aussage im Post #1874 auch fr die Platinum rdm? Ist es nicht merkwrdig, dass ein 2010er rdm nicht (oder nicht so gut?) in ein 2010er Duke passt.
Ich fahre nmlich genau die Kombi. 2010er 6,4er Duke und 430er 2010er rdm Platinum. Was wrde nun ein 2012 rdm verndern? 
Ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht das Aha-Erlebnis; fhre dies aber auf meine noch ausbaufhigen Trimmfhigkeiten zurck. (Vielleicht liegt's aber am Mast) Confused, grbel, grbel

Danke

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo alex_mv,

das ist nicht merkwrdig, denn das Duke ist primr auf ein SDM Mast geschnitten. Als alternative wird der RDM angegeben. Eine Alternative ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Da der "Trend" damals zu den RDM Masten fhrte wurde der RDM von North bis 2012 als Palettenerweiterung auch fr andere Segelhersteller angeboten. Wie schon in vielen anderen Antworten von mir hier habe ich den RDM Mast nie richtig empfohlen. Erst 2012 wurde der RDM Mast berarbeitet und dem SDM angeglichen und die Segel so geschnitten das entweder beide oder nur der RDM genutzt werden kann.
Ob es bei dir am Trimmvermgen liegt oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wei aber, das viele Surfer die Segel, trotz Anleitung, nicht richtig Trimmen. Hierfr empfehle ich das Surffestival zu besuchen und vor Ort nach dem richtigen Trimm zu fragen. Das Nchste Surffestival ist am Pelzerhaken bei Lbeck.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Todd

Ahoi Leute,

Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Segel fr strkeren WInd. Letzten Sommer konnte ich mal das VOODOO gefahren und fand es ziemlich stark. Nach ein bischen googlen ist mir aufgefallen, dass dieses Segel nicht mehr verfgbar ist. Das ICE kme also eher in die engere Auswahl fr mich.
Gibt es noch andere Segel von North oder einem anderen Herseller, die dem VOODOO oder ICE hnlich sind? Segegre ungefhr 5,7...

VG

----------


## surfmei

Hallo,
eine Frage zu Northsegelgren um 6qm. Ich mchte ein NP Excess 5,9 ersetzen durch ein NS mit mehr Angleit- und Durchgleitpower, auch wenn dadurch das Handling etwas schlechter wird. Es ist das grte Segel fr mein mittleres Board (F2 XTC 91l) und ev. das Kleinste auf Fanatic Hawk 120 und muss den Anschluss an ein 7qm Freeracecambersegel bieten. Der Unterschied zum Excess ist mir da einfach zu gro, obwohl es sich sonst sehr angenehm fhrt. Unterhalb geht es dann mit Crossoversegeln 5,4 usw. weiter. 
Ich wiege 70kg, und fahre am liebsten lngere Schlge auf dem Ijsselmeer.

Es kmen also im Prinzip Natural 6.2, X-Type 6.0, S-Type 6.0 oder RAM 6.2 in Frage. Das Natural hat ja ab 6,2 auch einen Crossbutton samt Cutout, unterscheidet sich optisch vom X-type kaum. Die Frage ist ob es auch etwas angleitstrker ist mit 0,2 qm mehr. Bei den Cambersegeln ist das RAM sicher auch nicht besser im Angleiten als das S-Type. 
Was wre Deine Empfehlung?
Gru, Friedhelm

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Todd,

a das Voodoo hat ausgedient, es bleibt, wie du schon festgestellt hast das ICE. Es ist zwar nicht ganz so Hardcore wie das Voodoo aber im Fahrverhalten doch noch einen Tick besser.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Friedhelm,

nimm das X-Type 6,0m, das passt gut bei dir in die Palette. 


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## surfmei

danke fr den Tipp. Also eher kein Cambersegel mehr bei 6qm!

MfG, Friedhelm

----------


## daytona98

Hi Jan,

kannst du bitte sagen welcher Mast fr das 8,4er S-Type 2012 empfohlen wird.
Die North Brochure sagt 490/460.
Auf der HP in den Techsheets steht auch fr das 12er nur der 460er.

Dank dir schon mal im voraus.
Gru Andi

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Andi,

der 460 passt am besten.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## sandiger-Fu

Hi Jan.

Auch mal eine Frage. :Smile: ..  Bei meiner North Platinum Carbongabel (150-200) ist der Gabelbaumbelag leider ordentlich abgwetzt und hat Lcher. Gibt es solch ein Belag von North einzeln ? wie z.B. bei Al 360 .

Gru Julia

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Julia,

nein, leider gibt es, soweit ich es wei, keinen Wechselbelag. Aber du kannst ja einmal bei Boards and More anrufen, vielleicht haben die ja doch so was.
Ich wei aber, dass Daniel Bonhof so was hatte. (www.danielbohnhof.com)
Schreib ihm doch mal.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## sandiger-Fu

ok..Supi !! Danke 



Lg Jule

----------


## OnkelSam

Hallo Jan,
Bisher bildet ein North Duke 6.4 m das obere Ende meiner Segelrange. Ich berlege nun noch ein weiteres greres Segel dazu zu nehmen, um meine Palette Binnensee tauglich zu machen.
Wie sieht es da mit einer sinnvollen Abstufung aus? Nach unten habe ich im wesentlichen 0,9m Abstnde zum nchsten Segel. Behlt man das nach oben hin so bei, also so um die 7.3m oder doch eher Richtung 7.8m? Und zum anderen, welches Model empfielt sich in dieser Gre am ehesten zum entspannten freeriden, Natural? Oder eher X-Type?
Aus Kostengrnden werde ich mich wahrscheinlich in den Jahrgngen 2010/2011 umschauen.

Mein Board ist ein JP Fun Ride 130

----------


## iseepictures

Hi Jan,
ich mchte gerne ein Silver HD 150-200 fr meine 3 Segel kaufen, um nur ein Gabel immer zu fahren. Denkst du, ich kann es voll ausgefahren mit meinem Natural 7,3 (197 cm fr meine Gre) ohne Problem? Oder lieber nicht? Ich finde besser den 150-200 wegen der geringe Durchmesser.
Vielen Dank fr deine Antwort und alles, dass du hier im Forum machst.
Charlie

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Charlie,

du kannst die Gabel bedenkenlos bis 200 ausziehen und fahren, da ist noch genug Gabel im Holm.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## iseepictures

Hallo Jan, 
vielen Dank fr deine Antwort. Ich habe gerade in Shop Bescheid bekommen, dass ein New School Gabel (ich mag super gerne diese neue Shape und ich wollte den Silver DH 150-200 von 2011, wegen des geringen Durchmessers) passt berhaupt nicht mit meinem 2011er Natural 7,3. Mir wurde gesagt, dass von Schnitt wurde ab der Mitte der Gabel am Holmen anliegen. Sie empfehlen die andere Form in 180. Wrdest du es zustimmen? Auf dem Bild erkenne ich an Ende der Gabel keine groe Unterschied. Deine Meinung werde mich sehr gut helfen. Vielen dank in Voraus.
Ch.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Charlie,

ja da stimme ich dem Shop zu. Ich bin nicht davon ausgegangen, dass du eine aktuelles Modell kaufen mchtest. 



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Spacekiter

Hallo,

wiege 75 kg und habe mir ein X-Fire 112 V3 gegnnt. Einsatz: Heizen auf Binenrevieren.
Meine Frage: wollte 2 Segel Lsung: 7,8er S-Type und 6er Xtype.

Oder wre die Abstufung 7,3 S-Type auf 6er X Type besser?

Alternativ: 7,8er S-Type auf 6,6er S-Type?

Gre

Rob

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Rob,

das RRD X-Fire 112 V3 ist schon ne ordentliche Rennmaschine, da wrde ich, um das Potential aus dem Board herausholen zu knnen, immer zu den Race orientierten Segel greifen. Also das S-Type in deiner Wahl.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Spacekiter

Danke, dann auch S-Type in 6.0

Bzgl. gre: wrdest du fr mein Gewicht 73kg und einstaz Binnenrevier das 7,8er oder 7,3 nehmen? 

Gre

Robert

----------


## OnkelSam

Hallo Jan,
irgendwie wurde mein vorheriger Post bersehen =/ Daher poste ich hier noch einmal. Vielen dank im voraus =)

"Hallo Jan,
Bisher bildet ein North Duke 6.4 m das obere Ende meiner Segelrange. Ich berlege nun noch ein weiteres greres Segel dazu zu nehmen, um meine Palette Binnensee tauglich zu machen.
Wie sieht es da mit einer sinnvollen Abstufung aus? Nach unten habe ich im wesentlichen 0,9m Abstnde zum nchsten Segel. Behlt man das nach oben hin so bei, also so um die 7.3m oder doch eher Richtung 7.8m? Und zum anderen, welches Model empfielt sich in dieser Gre am ehesten zum entspannten freeriden, Natural? Oder eher X-Type?
Aus Kostengrnden werde ich mich wahrscheinlich in den Jahrgngen 2010/2011 umschauen.

Mein Board ist ein JP Fun Ride 130"

schne Gre,
Christian

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Christian,

sorry, dass ich deine Frage bersehen habe. 
Normal werden die Abstnde der Segelgre nach oben immer etwas grer. Mit einem Natural hast du ein Segel, dass ein gutes Handling und frhes Angleiten hat, das X-Type ist angleitstrker und nach oben heraus lnger zu fahren. Mit einer Gre um die 7,5 + - 0,2m machst du nichts falsch. Wenn dann 2011.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## OnkelSam

Vielen Dank fr deinen Rat! =)

----------


## Hack Bulette

Hallo Jan,

auf der Suche nach einem NORTH SAILS MAST PLATINUM RDM 370 fr meine 2009r Ego`s stolper ich ber eine neue North Mast Serie = NORTH SAILS BLACKLABEL. Die sind nun in verschiedenen Flex Typen erhltlich doch was ist der unterschied bei 100% Carbon im Platinum und dem 100% Carbon im Black Label Constant Curve? Preislich sind da teils mehr als 100€ unterschied. Selbst die North Webside klrt nicht ber das Black Label auf.

Danke fr Aufkrung

Gru Andy

----------


## daisy

Moin Jan, 
auch ich habe eine Frage zum North Black Label Mast. Ich hatte dich gefragt, welche Masten ich fr meine North Heros 2012 und 2013 benutzen soll. Du hattest mir den North Platinum bzw. Gold ab 2011 empfohlen. Einen 400m Mast habe ich bereits gekauft. Fr die kleinen Gren wollte ich mir einen 370 Mast kaufen. 
Passt der North Black Label zu den Heros oder muss es ein Gold bzw. Platinum sein? Welchen Black Label Mast msste ich kaufen, den CC Mast? 
Knnte ich auch meinen Tekkno Sport Mast aus 2008 fahren oder passt der gar nicht? 
Vielen Dank! 
Konni

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Konni, hallo Andy,

mit den Blacklabel Masten verfolgt North Sails 2 Ziele.
Zum einen will North auch Kunden anderer Segelmarken ermglichen, einen North Sails Mast zu erwerben. Dazu bietet North diese Mastlinie erstmals in allen 3 Biegekurven an (d.h. neben der North typischen Constant Curve Biegekurve gibt es alle Masten auch in der NeilPryde Progressive Flextop, sowie der Gaastra Hardtop Biegekurve). Alle Blacklabel Masten gibt es in 3 verschiedenen Carbonqualitten: NS-100, NS-75, sowie NS-60

Auerdem sind die Blacklabel Masten preislich sehr aggressiv kalkuliert und die Antwort von North Sails auf die Flut von "one man show" Mast-"Marken", die ohne knowhow "irgend woher" Carbonrohre kaufen und einfach nur ihren Sticker drauf kleben.
Diese aggressive Kalkulation erlaubt North nicht die Blacklabel Masten zu bewerben.

Technisch unterscheiden sich die Blacklabel Masten zu den normalen North Masten durch die fehlende Polyamide-Beschichtung. Diese Polyamide Beschichtung schtzt die Carbonfasern gegen Abrieb (durch Camber oder Kopfstck).
Auerdem bietet North Sails auf alle Platinum, Silver und Red Masten eine 2-year-unconditional-warranty (d.h. sobald der Mast beim Windsurfen innerhalb von 2 Jahren bricht, wird er sofort ohne Diskussion ausgetauscht). Die Blacklabel Masten hingegen haben "nur" die gesetzliche Garantie, wie brigens fast jeder andere Anbieter auch.

Hoffe, damit alles komplett "aufgeklrt" zu haben.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Surfer111

Hallo Jan!
Ich habe hier zwei 430 sdm Masten liegen.
Den einen hab ich zusammen mit dem Segel gekauft allerdings hat der nur 15% Carbon (IMCS 21).
Der Andere ist etwas lter und hat IMCS 23 (60% Carbon; Constant Curve, bei dem anderen wei ich es nicht genau).
Fr das Segel, dass ich benutze ist IMCS 21 angegeben bei 430 und IMCS 25 bei 460cm Mast.
Passt der alte Mast auch in das Segel (den wrde ich aufgrund des hheren Carbonanteils lieber verwenden)??

Vielen Dank!
MfG

----------


## onefinger

Hallo Jan, in #1900 schreibst Du von der 2Jahres Garantie f.d.Red, Silver und Platinum Masten. Was ist mit dem GoldMast, ist der ausgenommen? Wre rgerlich, habe gerade einen gekauft.
Gru
Peter

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Peter,

das gilt auch fr den Gold Mast.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Surfer111,

zu deiner Frage kann ich so keine Antwort geben, da mir einige Parameter zu deinen Segeln fehlen. Was fr ein Segel ist es, aus welchem Baujahr?


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## onefinger

> Hallo Peter,
> 
> das gilt auch fr den Gold Mast.
> 
> MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de



Hallo Jan, ich mchte gerne den Mast online registrieren. Es wird nach der Seriennummer gefragt, auf dem Mastunterteil sind mehrere Nummern. Welche nehmen? 
Ist ein 490er Gold SDM

----------


## n.luelf

Hallo zusammen...
Ich habe ein S_type in 6,6 von 2008 bekommen und bin nun auf der Suche nach einem passenden Mast.
Klar, der Gold aus dem gleichen Jahr wre die beste Wahl...ich glaube von 08 auf 09 hat sich im Segelschnitt etwas verndert. Aber welche anderen Masten wrden noch passen (Gun?)?
Liebe Gre
Nico

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo onefinger,

es ist die Nummer, die auf dem Unterteil auf dem North Typenschild, wo die Lnge und so drauf steht.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Nico,

leider kann ich aus Loyalitt zu meinem Sponsor North hier keinen Tipp zu Fremdmasten geben. Versuch die Frage umzuformulieren.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Surfer111

Hallo Jan!
Nochmal zu den beiden Masten: ich will damit ein gaastra Pilot aus 2010 fahren.
 Vielen dank!
MfG

----------


## daisy

Moin Jan,
vielen Dank fr deine schnelle Antwort. Das ist eine echte Hilfe! Ich besitze nun Heros aus 2012 und 2013. Kann ich auch fr die Heros aus 2013 einen Gold bzw. Platinummast aus 2011 fahren oder muss der Mast aus 2012 oder 2013 sein? 
Vielen Dank!!!

----------


## windsurfingbln

hi jan,

brauche von dir ne finnen empfehlung fr

new wave twin 93 2010 + 6,4 und 5,4 duke ..95kg schwer..

und hast du einen tip fr seegrastwinser..gerade rgen geht selten ohne  :Frown: 

gru max

----------


## Stromi

Hallo,
Ich mchte meine Segelpalette nach unten erweitern. Ich fahre ein Starboard Carve 131l mit einem 7,8er und 6,6 er x type bj 2010 und einem Gold Mast sdm 460 bzw. 430.

Das kleinere Segel soll manverorientierter sein. Ich dachte an ein duke 2011 oder 2012, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das. 5,9 er zu dicht am 6,6 er liegt.

Was wre denn deine Empfehlung ? Passender Mast RDM oder SDM ?

Vielen Dank.
Stromi

----------


## GER190

Hi, welche 2012 North Manversegel passen gut zwischen 6,5 Freeride (Sailworks Retro) und 5,0 Dr.X ? Wir benutzen das Material gemeinsam (84kg+70kg) mit 85 Wave, 95 und 105 Freewaveboards auf Kabbelflachwasser. Ich denke an Duke 5,9 und 5,4 mit 75%black Label RDM. Mir wurde ID 5,9 und 5,4(5,0) sehr empfohlen. Oder Ice, Hero 5,3? Surfen viel mehr Bump, Jump und Carve als NewSchool Freestyle. Haltbarkeit ist zweitrangig.
Danke - Henning

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Surfer111,

wenn das beides North Masten sind passen sie nicht so gut zu deinen Segeln.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo daisy, 

du kannst fr dein Hero auch einen RDM aus 2013 nehmen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Max,

ich kann dir keine Seegrasfinnenempfehlung geben. ich fahre keine, egal ob Gras oder nicht und ich hasse die Dinger wie die Pest, da sie den Boardcharakter versauen.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Stromi,

das 5,9er Duke passt gut, auch wenn es dicht an dem 6,6er liegt hat es doch einen ganz anderen Charakter als das x-Type. Du kannst sowohl einen 430 RDM als einen 430 SDM nehmen. Ich wrde beim 2012 lieber den SDM fahren.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Henning,

nimm das Duke es ist viel haltbarer als das ID und ist auch besser auf dem Flachwasser zu fahren. Auch geht es ganz annehmbar auf dem Blacklabel.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## rebellischer

Hi...isch htte da auch mal ne Frage....ich habe mir ein 7.o er Warp von 2012 zugelegt und habe noch einen Gold 460 von 2010....kann ich den auf dem Warp fahren?
Gruss Frank

----------


## GER190

Dank fr die Nachricht, dann wird's Duke 2012  5,4 und 5,9.

Aber-was ist mastmig noch besser als "annehmbar".

Was wren die beiden ultimativ idealen Masten fr die Segel?

Gru
Henning

----------


## windsurfingbln

hi jan,

mit seegrasfinnen geht es mir genau so wie dir!! Habe aber gelesen das du auch ab und zu auf Rgen bist und ja dann das gleich Problem haben msstest.

Kannst du mir denn eine Empfehlung fr normale Twinser Finenn geben fr 6,4 und 5,4 ..

hab ja original die 17er bei..schienen mir aber klein fr 6,4 und 95kg .. vll. liegts aber auch an meiner fahrweise ausm slalombereich.

gru max

----------


## Surfer111

Hallo Jan!
Vielen Dank fr Deine Antwort!
Ich htte noch eine Frage zur Lagerung von Material (im Sommer).
Und zwar surfe ich an einem See in unserer Nhe. Dort haben wir im Club eine Segelkammer, wo ich mein Segel und Brett immer reinlege, weil ich sie abschlieen kann und dann nicht immer mitnehmen muss.
Ich lasse dort das Segel immer aufgebaut, damit es trockenen kann (und ich das nchste Mal schneller auf dem Wasser bin  :Smile:  ).
Wrdest Du dabei die Spannung von Segel nehmen, wenn ja wie viel? Ich wrde das Segel aus gegebenen Grnden nicht gerne abbauen, da es dann ja vermutlich auch schneller Knicke bekommt und verschleit. Was ist am Besten fr Material? Wie schtzt man das am besten Segel gegen Schuerschden (Hochhngen geht leider nicht so gut)?
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!!
Gru
Surfer 111

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Max,

ich fahre in dem Twinser 75l eine 16er und bei einem mitte achtziger Twin eine 16,5er.


Wenn ich merke das ich Gras an die Finne bekomme mache ich einen Shop hoop m es wieder los zu werden.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Surfer 111,

du kannst dein Segel ruhig auf dem Mast lassen. Ich aber wrde die Spannung voll raus nehmen, so dass das Segel kurz vor dem Knicken ist. Am besten man kann es dann noch aufhngen oder hinstellen. Hinlegen wrde auch noch gehen, wenn man da das verrutschen auf dem Boden verhindern kann.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Hack Bulette

Hallo Jan

ich mchte meine Segelpalette nach oben erweitern. Ich fahre alle Segel mit einem 140-190 Gabelbaum so das aktuell das grte ein 5,9qm Duke 2009 auf 430 rdm Platinum im Einsatz ist. Als nchste Gre denk ich sollte ein 6,4qm Segel dazukommen. Nur passen die Dukes ab dem Model 2011 nicht mehr in den 140-190 Gabelbaum. Da wre vom 2012r Jahrgang in der Gre nur ein ID passend. ltere Egos in der 6,3qm Version passen da wohl auch noch rein aber ein Ego als schwachwind Segel geht das? Was meinst du, ein altes (neues) Duke /Ego oder ein 2012er ID besorgen?

Danke & Gru

Andreas

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Andreas,

ich wrde das ID nehmen wenn du es mit deiner Gabel fahren willst.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Surfer111

Hallo Jan!
Ich habe eine Frage zur Fuschlaufenposition und zwar habe ich ein x_type (8.2qm) gekauft, dass ich auf dem  Fanatic Hawk 120 fahren werde.
Bis jetzt habe ich die Position der Schlaufen nicht verndert und sie waren innen ganz vorne!
Da ich aber zunehmend auf Geschwindigkeit fahre habe ich die Schlaufen jetzt hinten nach auen (2. Loch von vorn) und vorne "halb" nach auen, also die vordere Schraube nach innen und die andere nach auen (ebenfalls 2.Loch von vorne) eingestellt.
Glaubst Du dass diese Einstellung zum Segel und meinen Ansprchen (wir haben relativ bigen Wind und wenig/keine Welle) passt?
Welche Schlaufenposition wrdest Du empfehlen??

MfG und vielen Dank schonmal fr die Antwort!!!
surfer111

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo surfer111,

diese Frage kann ich dir nicht so beantworten. Die Position der Schlaufen hngt von zu vielen Faktoren ab. Unter anderem das Fahrknnen, Vorlieben.............................
Da hilft nur probieren und probieren.

Sorry man.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## no_blue

Hallo Jan,
Ich bin Aufsteiger und htte gerne eine Segel/Mast/Gabel-Materialempfehlung. Normal fahren und Gleiten geht schon ganz ordentlich. Was passt denn gut zu einem JP x-cite Ride 134? Einsatzzweck ist Flachwasserbinnen, Gewicht 80-85 kg. Htte an ein x_type gedacht. Ist das zu viel des guten fr einen quasi Rookie? 
Lg

----------


## alex_mv

Hallo Jan,

bin auf der Suche nach einem 3,7er Segel fr die Ostsee fr ein F2 Guerilla 96 (Brett kann sich ber die Zeit aber auch ndern).
Hatte an Voodoo oder Ice gedacht, da ich diese momentan fahre. Ist aber nicht ganz so leicht diese (gebraucht) zu bekommen. 
Alternativ gibt es ja noch das Hero. Im Katalog wird das Hero vorwiegend fr Multifin Bretter empfohlen. Ich brauche das Segel vornehmlich als Sturmsegel ohne groe Manverambitionen.
Geht hierfr auch das Hero, oder soll ich mich doch eher auf das Ice oder Voodoo konzentrieren?
Als Mast hab ich den Platinum 370 als 2011er SDM und 2010er rdm.

Gre alex

----------


## -=Mr2=-

Hallo Jan,

htte folgende Frage bezglich Segel/Masten Kombination. Hab ein 2011er 5.9er Duke, kann ich das mit einem 2008er Platinum RDM 430er gut fahren oder sollt ich mir lieber einen aktuelleren Masten kaufen? Wenn ja welche Jahre empfiehlst du?

Gruss Markus

----------


## Knalltte

Hallo Jan!
Ich brauche deine Beratung in Sachen Leichtwind Material.
Zur Zeit fahre ich einen Lorch Breeze L 160 Liter mit den Segeln Crossfire 7,3 und Crossride 8,8.
Jetzt mchte ich das Board durch einen Fanatic Hawk 135L LTD empfohlene Segelgre 6-9 qm ersetzen.
Da die Segel  in die Jahre gekommen sind mssen sie auch bald ersetzt werden.
Ich fahre ein Duke 5,9 das mir perfekt gefllt und brauche die Segel darber mglichst bis ca 9 qm , weil mein 8,8-er mir schon so manchen Surftag beschert hat.
Meine Vorstellung :   X-Type 6,6 /7,8 und S-Type  9,5 (wenn 9,5 noch Sinn macht)
Ich bin 1,82 m und wiege 82 kg .
Meine Fragen:
1. Ist der Hawk als manverorientierter Leichtwindracer fr Nord und Ostseewelle/ dnung geeignet?
2. Macht es Sinn das 9,5 qm S-Type mit entsprechender Finne auf dem Hawk zu fahren?
3. Warum gibt es das X-Type nicht mehr in 8,8? Mir hat das Crossride 8,8 sehr gut gefallen.
4. Wird es in absehbarer Zeit wieder ein 8,8 x-Type geben? Ich fahre viel lieber ohne Camber!
Vielen Dank fr deine Antwort

Torsten

----------


## paulchen

hi no_blue,
Ich befand mich vor einigen Jahren in der selben Situation (130l x-cite, 80-85kg, binensee, knnenstand gleiten, halse lernen). Ich habe mir damals das x-type in 7,3 mit sdm Gold 460er gekauft. Ich bin von Anfang an super klar gekommen und finde das Segel super. Es lsst sich sogar bei wenig wind noch wasserstarten und in Manver ist es einfach.

lg, Paul
---- 





> Hallo Jan,
> Ich bin Aufsteiger und htte gerne eine Segel/Mast/Gabel-Materialempfehlung. Normal fahren und Gleiten geht schon ganz ordentlich. Was passt denn gut zu einem JP x-cite Ride 134? Einsatzzweck ist Flachwasserbinnen, Gewicht 80-85 kg. Htte an ein x_type gedacht. Ist das zu viel des guten fr einen quasi Rookie? 
> Lg

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo no_blue,

das X-Type ist ok fr dich denke du kannst das Segel Handeln.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo alex,


das Hero ist nicht das richtige Segel wenn du es als Sturmsegel benutzen willst, da es die Power nicht raus lsst so wie das ICE oder Voodoo. Schau dich nach einem ICE HD um.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Markus,

du kannst das Segel mit dem 2008 Platinum RDM fahren, wobei ich beim 2011er lieber einen SDM nehmen wrde.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Torsten,

zu 1. ja
zu 2. ja
zu 3. um in diesen Gren die Profilstabilitt zu gewhrleisten ist es besser Camber zu benutzen
zu 4. glaub ich nicht



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## no_blue

Danke Paul und Jan. Also das x. Httet ihr eine Grenempfehlung? Mittelfristig htte ich gerne 2 Segel je nach Wind. Als greres schwebt mir jetzt das 7.3 vor. Soll ich gleich das 7.8 nehmen oder gibt sich das nicht viel? Lg

----------


## VolkerM

Hallo Jan,

macht es Sinn, die neuen Platinum Aero als RDM fr eine Palette von 2010er Dukes anzuschaffen? Das ganze natrlich auch mit dem Hintergedanken, die Dukes mittelfristig Schritt fr Schritt durch Hero oder Volt zu ersetzen?

Z.Zt. fahre ich die Dukes mit einem 400er Platinum SDM von 2010 oder 2011 und einem lteren 100%igen 430er North Sails SDM (blaue Beschichtung).

Vielen Dank fr deine Hilfe
Volker

----------


## PaulePleusen

Hallo Jan,

zur Zeit fahre ich 2010 North Segel, und twar 4.2, 4.7 ICE und 5.4, 6.4 Duke.

Bin mit allem zufrieden.
Aber ich denke sptestens zum Herbst mchte ich diese austauschen.
Nun habe ich mich noch nicht ganz in die neuen Freestyle/Wave Segel bei North reingelesen, bzw. fand ich in den Mags auch relativ verschiedene Tests.
Deshalb zwei Fragen:

1) Welche der "neuen" Segellinien ( Hero, ID, Volt... ) wrdest du mir empfehlen oder wre es eine gute Idee die 2012 ICE/Duke zu nehmen? Ich fahre ein Waveboard 86l und einen Freewave 105, wiege 92kg, bei 1,92. Ich fahre kein Freestyle und in der Welle ist das Niveau berschaubar. Da ich viel Ostsee fahre ist mir ein kraftvolles Segel wichtig. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres fr mich als nach dem Wasserstart in der Welle " zu verhungern ". Bei den Segelgren wrde ich genau die gleichen Whlen wollen.

2) Geht es, dass ich weiterhin meine beiden Masten, North Sails Gold SDM 400 2010 und North Sails Gold SDM 430 2009 verwende?

Danke

----------


## Hack Bulette

Hallo Jan,

kann man die RDM Platinum Masten (gleiches Baujahr) untereinander mischen? Also 370er Top oder Base mit nem 430er Top oder Base ergeben einen 400er Mast. Oder is das Bldsinn? Wenn nicht wie wre die Ideale Kombination 430er Base + 370er Top ?

Danke & Gru
Andreas

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo no_blue,

das 7,3 ist vollkommen Ok.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Volker,

Sinn macht es nur, wenn du wirklich vor hast, dir Heros zu besorgen. Ansonsten ist fr dein Duke der SDM der bessere Mast.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo PaulePleusen,

die kraftvollen Segel fr die Ost- und Nordsee sind die Hero. Fr die brauchst du aber einen RDM Mast. Sonst nimm das Duke, da kannst du deine aktuellen Masten fahren.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## no_blue

Nachdem sich jetzt die Segelfrage geklrt hat bin ich nun beim Gabelbaum angelangt  :Wink: . welches Modell wre denn fr das 7,3 x_type zu empfehlen? Silver, Gold? Von der Lnge kmen Verschiedene in Frage die sich von der Segelangabe (max 197cm fr das 2012er) berschneiden... Bin das etwas Ratlos.
Lg no_blue

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo no_blue,
der Silver Gabelbaum reicht vollkommen aus.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## no_blue

Hi Jan,
Danke fr die Rckmeldung! Muss leider nochmal wegen der Gre nachhaken. Einfach das Kleinste was geht und dann ausziehen, oder eine grere Gre die dann stabiler ist weil nicht so viel ausgezogen? Sorry fr die blden Fragen, kenn mich noch nicht wirklich gut mit Materialdingen aus und will Fehlkufe vermeiden  :Wink: 
Lg no_blue

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo no_blue,

nimm eine Gre die du fr so viele Segel wie mglich nehmen kannst. Wenn du dann die Gabel beim grten Segel maximal ausziehen musst ist das kein Problem, das muss sie aushalten knnen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## no_blue

Ok danke! Lg

----------


## SaniMike2003

Hallo Jan,

Mche mir ein S-Type 2012 in 8,4 besorgen. Da ich einen 490er Gold aus 2011 habe, wrde ich den gern weiter benutzen. Macht das Sinn? Laut NS Homepage soll nur ein 460er gehen, manche Hndler empfehlen aber auch einen 490er. Vorliek ist genau 490, was meinst Du?

Danke ,
Mike

----------


## alex_mv

Hallo Jan,

Danke fr all Deine hilfreichen Antworten. Sehr netter Service.

Ich wollte mir  ein Voodoo ab 2007 besorgen, da ich dieses Segel sehr mag. Fahre eins in 4,0.
Es werden aber momentan vornehmlich welche so um die 2003 angeboten. 
Das Design hat sich ja von 2003 bis 2007 deutlich verndert. Ist es auch so mit der Fahreigenschaft und der Segelcharakteristik? Oder fhrt sich ein 2003er Voodoo in 3,7 hnlich wie ein 2007er.
Ich nutze als Masten Platinum SDM 370cm + 400cm aus 2010. 

Danke und Gru 
alex

----------


## Kentaris

Hallo Jan,

als alter "North-Hase" stelle ich die Frage auch mal hier in Deiner Sektion:

Meine North ICEs aus 2007 (gekauft 2008) haben im letzten Kapstadturlaub "ordentlich einen auf die Mtze" bekommen und wurden mit Aufklebern geflickt. Meines erachtens wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden, der Monofilm ist ja auch nicht mehr der jngste... es handelt sich um mein 4,7er und 5,3er.

Vor 3 Monaten habe ich mir bereits ein neues ICE in 4,2 aus 2011 zugelegt.

Jetzt mssen also 4,7er und 5,3er her, aber aus welchem Produktionsjahr? Man liest in Tests, dass die neueren bzw. die letzte Linie aus 2012 eher sensibel zu fahren ist!?

Habt Ihr da Erfahrungen? Gibt es ein Jahr, das als das "allroundigste" gilt? Die 2007er fand ich vollkommen OK, vor allem mag ich die Druckpunktstabilitt der ICE. Ich wiege 86 kg bei 1,87 m, suche also eher nach Power als nach neutralem OFF...
Anlass meiner Frage ist auch eine Aussage aus einem SURF-Test, in dem die Charakteristik des HERO und des ICE verglichen wurde. Da wurde das ICE als das sensiblere, etwas schwieriger zu fahrende Segel dargestellt. Bezgl. einiger Leistungseigenschaften wrde ich gerne ein paar %-Pnktchen verzichten, wenn die Allroundeigenschaften dabei besser sind und das Segel einfacher zu fahren wre. Ggf. sind die Produktionsjahre 2010 oder 2011 hier ja allroundiger??

Heute kauft allerdings jeder North Fan das Modell HERO!? ist das das "neue ICE" ;-)

Danke fr Deine Tipps und Erfahrungen

Markus

----------


## KiffaBruda

Hallo

Ich mchte mir ein North duke 6,4 qm aus 2009 zulegen, passt mein NP X3 430 cm auf das Segel (wegen der biegekurve)?

Vielen dank!
Kenn mich da einfach zu wenig aus.
Gru

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo alex_mv,
das Voodoo hat sich von 2003 an immer weiter entwickelt und bis 2007 fast komplett verndert.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Mike,

normal macht es Sinn den 460 zu nutzen, er passt am besten dazu. Wenn du aber deinen 490 nutzen willst probiere es aus. Ich wrde es nicht machen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Markus,

wenn du Power willst nimm das Hero. Als allroundistes Segel das ICE 2013.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo KiffaBruda,

kurz und knapp nein er passt nicht zum Segel.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## KiffaBruda

Hallo Jan,

Vielen dank fr die schnelle Antwort. Hab mich da nun auch versucht schlau zu machen und es scheinen ja Welten zwischen north und np zu stehen.

Was fr einen Masten wrdest du mir neben dem Gold und platinum empfehlen? Die sind mir ein bisschen zu teuer, da ich derzeit noch studiere. Wrde der north red auch gehen?

Vielen dank!

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo KiffaBruda,

ich wrde dir einen North Platinum SDM oder als "Alternative" einen Gold SDM. Aber lieber einen Platinum (Baujahr 2008,09,10).

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## SaxonySurf

Hallo Jan,

habe ein 5,9er Duke aus 2009 auf einem 430er red SDM. Fr kleinere Segel (ICE) fahre ich RDM.
Wrde gern das Duke auf RDM umstellen (weniger Verlngerungen vorhalten).
Fr das 2009er Duke wird in den Prospekten als "best mast" ein SDM und als "alternative mast" RDM angegeben. Ab 2011 ist das frs Duke genau anders herum: "best mast"=RDM und "alternative mast"=SDM.
Wurde ab 2011 etwas an den Dukes gendert (schmalere Masttasche o..), so dass dann ein RDM besser ist? Oder hat das Marketinggrnde? 
Ist ein 2011er o. 12er Duke auf RDM besser als das 2009er Duke auf RDM?
Wie sind die Unterschiede der 11er o. 12 Dukes auf RDM zu meiner jetzigen Kombi mit SDM? Hat sich das DUke da sehr verndert? Ich bin mit dem 2009er sehr zufrieden, da es sehr gut anzieht/angleitet. "Verliere" ich da was, wenn ich es auf RDM fahre oder gegen 11/12er auf RDM tausche?
Welchen RDM wrdest Du fr 10er, 11er oder 12er Duke empfehlen?
Hoffe Du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will und kannst mir helfen.


Danke Stefan

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Stefan,

die Dukes 2011-12 wurden alle auf einen RDM Mast geschnitten. Die davor auf einen SDM. Nach meinem Empfinden ist das Duke 2012 das am besten funktionierende auf einem RDM. Wenn du also ein Duke von 2011 nimmst kommt das mit dem RDM schon sehr dicht an die Leistungen des 2012ners.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Dr.Leeward

Hallo Jan,

fahre momentan ein Natural 6.2 aus 2011 mit einem 460er Prolimit STX C40 (2012) SDM Mast.
Passt diese Kombi von der Biegekurve oder verliere ich zu viel Power?

Mchte mir dieses Jahr noch ein weiteres Natural 7.3 2013 anschaffen. Dazu wollte ich dann auch ggf. auf einen Northmast Silver oder Gold umsteigen. Dazu habe ich noch eine weitere Frage:

Haben sich die Silver/Gold Masten 460er SDM aus 2011 bis 2013 in Ihrer Charakteristik verndert oder ist es Prinzipiell egal ob ich nen 2011, 2012 oder 2013 Mast in das 2011 Natural schiebe?

Vielen Dank im Voraus fr deine Engelsgedult  :Happy:

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Dr.Leeward,

ein Prolimit ist fr North Segel nicht der beste Mast, da er in der Base zu hart ist. Dadurch kann das Segel nicht sein volles Potential entfalten. Ein Gold wre da viel viel besser. Bei den Masten gibt es von Jahr zu Jahr minimale Vernderungen. Ich empfehle dir einen 2012 der passt zu beiden Segeln gut.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Dr.Leeward

Hallo Jan,

vielen Dank fr die Antwort. Dann werde ich auf den 2012 Gold umsteigen!

Viele Gre

----------


## AndyW

Hallo Jan

Passt ein 5.20er-Platinum-Top aus dem Jahr 2012 auf ein 5.20er-Platinum-Base aus dem Jahr 2013?
Hat sich hinsichtlich Bauweise/Qualitt/Hersteller aufs Jahr 2013 hin etwas gendert?

Ich fahre ein RAM F13 9.3qm ... und stehe seit dem heutigen Surftag nur noch mit einem intakten 2012er Mast-Top da ... Vielleicht muss ich den ganzen Mast ersetzen - mal schauen.

Freue mich auf eine kurze Hilfestellung.

Gruss, Andy

----------


## megasurf

Hallo Jan,

die DoublePinLocks fr meine 2007/2008 Gold Gabel sind beschdigt.
Gibt es eine gute Adresse fr Ersatzteile im Netz oder geht es nur ber den Shop/Importeur?

Gru
Marc

----------


## paulchen

Hi Jan,

Ich habe letztes Jahr 2 NP Segel entsorgt und nun mchte ich meine Segelpalette mit North auffllen, und bitte Dich um einige Tipps. Da ich relativ selten aufs Wasser komme mchte ich mit mglichst wenig Masten auskommen. Gewnscht ist ein zustzliche 5,3er und ein 6,1...6,5er Segel. 

Ich habe zur Zeit:
- 2008'er Duke 4,7
- Mast 400 SDM Gold, schwarz (ca. 2008 ??)
- 2009'er X-Type 7,3
- Mast 460 SDM Gold, 2009

Gibt es in der North Palette ein passendes ca. 5,3er Segel welches ich, evtl. auch mit kleinen Performenceeinbuen, mit meinem bestehenden 400er Mast nutzen kann?

Gibt es in der North Palette ein passendes ca. 6,5er Segel welches ich, evtl. auch mit kleinen Performenceeinbuen, mit meinem bestehenden 460er Mast nutzen kann?

Noch Infos zu mir: 1,75m, 85kg, Wasserstart-Schlaufen-Trapez zu 100%, Halse sitzt zu 30%, Spot: Gardasee, Board JP X-Cite 130l + JP Freestyle 100l


Danke, LG, Paul

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Marc,

wende dich bitte an Boards and More, die knnen dir weiterhelfen.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Andy,

wenn die Beiden Teile zusammenpassen drfte nichts dagegen sprechen.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Paul,

es passen die ICE fr den 400 und z.B. X Type 6,6 und 7,3 fr den 460.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## paulchen

Hi Jan,

Danke, dann kann ich den 400er Mast von 2008 in einem 2011er ICE verwenden (kleine Performance Einbuen kann ich in Kauf nehmen) ?

Laut North Broschre ist beim 2011er DUKE 6,4 ein Alternativmast zu 460 angegeben. Kann ich diese Kombination verwenden, oder ist dies nicht ratsam (wiege 85kg) ?

Danke, LG, Paul

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Paul,

2008 und ICE ist ok.
Duke und 460 geht so.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## paulchen

Hallo Jan,

welche Nachteile hat der 460er Mast im 6,4 Duke? Wird das Segel zickiger oder hat es weniger Power?

Wre nmlich super wenn ich es als bergangslsung so nutzen knnte, denn 2 Segel und ein zustzlicher Mast sprengen mein Budget...


Danke, Paul

----------


## Danny123

Hallo Jan, 

will meine 09er Duke Palette um ein 5,9er ergnzen. Funktioniert ein 2012er Duke noch auf einem 2009er North Gold? Oder doch lieber ein 09er oder 10er nehmen?

Besten Gru
Danny

----------


## luanway

Hallo Jan,

wie kann es sein dass die durchsichtigen Silver HD 2010 / 2011er Gabel Kopfstcke alle brechen.
Ich habe an einer Surfstation gearbeitet und alle sind doch nach einiger Zeit in der Mitte gebrochen. Aber das schlimmste wahr als die Tampenaufnahme komplett wegebrochen ist und der zurckschnellende Tampen eine schne Platzwunde hinterlassen hat, die Gabel war neu! Und beim schlieen wurde nie bermig Kraft aufgewendet. Ich finde hier die Politik von North einfach nur dreist das Problem ist bekannt es gibt aber keinen Rckruf

----------


## p51flier

Hallo!
Entsprechen die Blacklabel-Masten jenen Blacklabel-Masten von Italica die Anntoine Albeau letztes Jahr in Alacati fuhr (siehe Windsurfing Jahrbuch)? Oder wurden sie fr die Serie gendert?

Schne Gre
Sepp

----------


## harti

Hallo Jan!
Habe mir letztes Jahr einen Satz ICE 2011 (4.0, 4.7, 5.3) besorgt und wollte meine alten Gold SDM damit benutzen. Am schlimmsten war das 4.7 HD mit dem 400er Gold aus 2008. Das Segel hatte einen S-Schlag, (der zwar nach einigen Tagen ein wenig besser wurde) und rotierte nicht gerade geschmeidig, auerdem hat es bei einer Naht mehrere Falten (Hinweis auf verschnittenes Segel?). Das 4.0 er mit 370er und das 5.3 er mit 430er waren ein bisschen besser aber nicht sehr gut. Was meint North mit kompatibel? 
Ist es zu erwarten, dass das Verhalten mit einem RDM wesentlich besser wird? Mchte jetzt nicht viel Geld investieren, meine noch ganz guten Masten "verschenken" und dann keinen wesentlichen Unterschied zu spren.
Funktioniert das Ice mit dem Superlight von Tecno-Limits? Knnte ich einigermaen gnstig bekommen. 


Vielen Dank!
Harti

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Paul,

nein zickieger wird das Segel nicht. Es kann nur nicht seine Leistung voll entfalten.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hasllo Danny,

ich persnnlich wrde versuchen, einen 2009er oder 2010er zu bekommen. ;-)




MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo luanway,

wie bei allen Produkten auf der Welt kann es passieren, dass es Fehlproduktionen gibt. Der Hersteller des Gabelhebels hat, ohne Absprache mit North die Materialzusammensetzung verndert. Aus diesem Grund gibt es Gabeln bei denen dieses Teil bricht. Einen generellen Rckruf gab es nicht da es nicht alle Gabeln betrifft. Leider ist nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen welche Gabeln genau es sind. 
North bietet aber allen bei denen das passiert einen Garantie bedingten Ummtausch der gebrochenen Teile.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Sepp,

nei die North sails Blacklabel Masten sind eine eigenstndige Entwicklung von North Sails.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Harti,

der Masst von 2008 ist devinitiv nicht der richtige Mast fr deine ICE man kann diese masten zwar noch fahren aber mit einem 2011er Gold oder besser Platinum geht das Segel viel besser ab. Ach wrde ich dann liebber einen RDM mast nehmen, dan die ICE auf RDM geschnitten sind und ein SDM ein "Alternativ Mast" ist.
Ein verschnittenes Segel schliee ich aus, da alle Segel getestet werden.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## harti

Danke Jan!
Weit du ob der Tecno Limits Superlight fr das Ice passt? Der Platinum ist jenseits meiner finanziellen Mglichkeiten. Zahlt sich die Investition fr einen zustzlichen 370er Masten fr das 4.0 aus? Oder funktioniert der 400 auch gut?
LG Harti

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Harti,

leider passt der Techno nicht so richtig. Schau doch mal hier bei den "private ads" ob du einen passenden Mast bekommst. Fr das 4.0 geht der 400 noch gut.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Foehrsurfer

Moin Jan, 

hab mir zwei North-Heros aus dem Jahr 2012 (3,7 und 4,2) gekauft und wollte jetzt ber einen Surfshop einen 2012er 370er RDM Gold-Mast ordern! Jetzt haben die mir einen 2013er Mast geschickt und ich mchte wissen, ob diese neue Generation baugleich ist oder doch Unterschiede aufweist? Sollte ich versuchen einen Original 2012er Mast zu bekommen oder macht das leistungstechnisch keinen nennenswerten Unterschied?

Vielen Dank fr deine Antwort!

MfG foehrsurfer

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo foehrsurfer,

du kannst den 2013 bedenkenlos fr das Hero 2012 nutzen.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Stromi

Hallo Jan,
Ich habe gestern mein neues 2012er Duke aufgeriggt und getestt. Ich verwende einen North sdm Mast Gold.

Ich schtze ich habe da noch eiinen Lunker im Segeltrimm: die Latten rotieren nur sehr hart und stoen deutlich am Mast an. Hast du eine Idee, was ich hier falsch mache ?

Danke schon mal im vorraus.

Stromi

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Stromi,

du solltest das Segel immer auf Maximum trimmen. Der Gabelspannung ca. 1cm. dann msste es gehen. Von wann ist dein Mast?

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Stromi

Hallo Jan,
Danke fr die Rckmeldung. der Mast ist ein 2011er Modell.
Gru
Stromi

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Stromi,

der muss passen.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## megasurf

Hallo Jan,

dank deiner Hilfe hier und der schnellen Hilfe bei Boards & More ,ist mein Gabelbaum wieder
heile.
DANKE!

Noch zwei Fragen:

1. Suche einen Gabelbaum ab 170 oder 180 und berlege nun einen 2010 o. 2011 Gold Gabelbaum oder einen 2012 Silver zu kaufen.
Er soll fr ein X-Type und ein S-Type sein (6,6 und 7,3).
Welchen wrdest du empfehlen knnen?
Haltbarkeit,Verarbeitung stehen im Vordergrund.

2.Kann man ein Natural und X-Type aus den Jahren 2011 und 2012 vernnftig auf einem Platinum 430 RDM 2012 fahren? (passende Mastlnge vorrausgesetzt).
Oder sollte man davon Abstand nehmen?
Hast du da Erfahrungen oder Erkenntnisse?

Vielen Dank

Marc

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Marc,

schn. dass ich dir bis hierher helfen konnte. Nun versuche ich es mal mit deinen neuen Fragen.

zu 1: ich wrde einen Silver von 2012 nehmen.

zu 2: nein du solltest lieber einen SDM Mast nehmen.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Wasserstarter

Hallo Jan,

ich habe ein Duke 6,4 Modell aus 2012 und bin mit dem Trimm berhaupt nicht zufrieden.

Das Segel hatte ich erst auf einem 430'er RRD Mast (RDM) aufgeriggt und es hatte m.E. viel zu viel loose Leech und Profil.
Daraufhin habe ich es testweise auf einem ausgeliehenen North Silver von 2011 aufgeriggt (auch 430 RDM), allerdings mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.

Das Achterliek ist bei min. Wind Einstellung lt. VTS bis zur vierten Latte von oben extrem loose und die Latte oberhalb der Gabel steht dann noch ca. 2cm ber den Mast raus.
Ich muss also das komplette Profil ber das Schothorn rausziehen, was ja wohl nicht sein kann, zumal es lt. North Produktvideo 1cm aus der neutralen Position gezogen und dann je nach Wind, nochmals 1 cm bis 3cm rausgezogen werden soll.
Wenn ich das dementsprechend mache, habe ich immer noch zu viel Profil im Bereich der Gabel und darunter.
Die beiden unteren Latten rotieren dann natrlich auch entsprechend schlecht.

Ist die Biegekurve, bzw. Tophrte bei den 2012'er Dukes gendert worden?
Ein Gold oder Platinum Mast wird ja nicht im Top eine andere Charakteristik aufweisen. Msste die dann mal im Surfshop testen und aufriggen, aber ich denke, das wird nichts ndern.

MfG Ralf

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Ralf,

als erstes wrde ich dir mal einen SDM Mast fr das Duke empfehlen. Dann trimm das Segel immer auf max. Und ja auf einem Gold und Platinum Mast steht das Segel viel besser.
Am besten machst du es wie du es selber vorgeschlagen hast und gehst in einen Shop um das mal zu testen. 

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## megasurf

Hallo Jan,

hast du Erfahrungen mit der Kombination von einem 2012er Gold RDM 400 cm und den Ice/HD 4,5/4,7 aus den Jahren 2008 - 2011?
Ich suche fr die wenigen Tage mit sehr viel Wind ein gnstiges Ice/Hd in 4,5 oder 4,7 und mchte nicht soviel Geld ausgeben,manche Shops bieten noch Ice von 2008 - 2011 an und da wrde ich dann zuschlagen,falls die lteren Segel auf dem 2012er Mast funktionieren.

Gru und Danke,

Marc

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Marc,

der Mast geht gut in den lteren Segeln, besser als Masten aus den Folgejahren.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## surfmei

Hallo,
 wo bekomme ich Ersatzteile fr die XTR. Ich bentige die Rolle, die den Tampen einzieht mitsamt dem angeschraubten Zahnrad. Die Zhne sind abgenutzt, so dass die Feder im Ratschengriff immer rausspringt, sobald Spannung auf den Tampen kommt.

Gre aus dem Surfurlaub,
Friedhelm

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Friedhelm,

ich habe dir dazu eine Mail gesendet.
Ansonsten bekommst du die Teile im Surfshop.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## surfmicha

Hallo Jan,
habe hier ein 2012er ID in 6,4 qm. 
Mein alter 430er CC Pacific passt offensichtlich nicht - die beiden Latten ber und unter der Gabel rotieren auch bei voll getrimmtem Vorliek schlecht bis gar nicht. An der Gabel krftig durchzuziehen, wie mir empfohlen wurde, kanns ja auch nicht sein... Fazit Mast passt nicht zum Segel. (..oder?)

Nun die Frage: welchen im Handel als neu erhltlichen North-SDM-Mast (Vorjahresmodell?) kannst Du mir zu dem Segel empfehlen? Muss es unbedingt Gold oder gar Platin sein? 

Danke und Gruss
Micha

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Micha,

definitiv passt dein Pazific Mast nicht zum ID. Wenn du einen SDM Mast nehmen mchtest bedenke, dass es nur eine Alternative ist. Ideal ist hier ein RDM Mast. Sonst alle North SDM Masten Platinum oder Gold ab Baujahr 2010- 2013.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## surfmicha

Hey, das ist mal ne schnelle Antwort  :Wink:  , Danke!

.. preislich hatte ich ja den Silver ins Auge gefasst.. kann ich damit auch glcklich werden, wenn ich keine Profi-Ansprche habe? Oder wird es dann evtl. mit der Lattenrotation wieder schwieriger?
Kann ich sicher sein, wenn ich nen Silver oder nen Gold-SDM bestelle, dass das mit den Latten funktioniert?

Fr RDM msste ich Gabel und Mastverlngerung neu kaufen.. mchte ich eigentlich nicht.
Im Prospekt steht: empfohlen Rdm aber auch kompatibel mit SDM.... ich knnte aber wetten,
das unten an der Masttasche SDM als optimal angegeben ist... Ist das auch evtl. Segelgrssenabhngig?

Gruss 
Micha

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Micha,

schau mal hier: http://www.north-windsurf.com/eng/no...y/product/id-2

Nimm keinen Silver, du wirst nicht glcklich.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## darkbit

Ich hab mir jetzt ein Duke 5.4 2012 gekauft und besitze einen north gold 400 RDM 2011. Kann ich den mit einer Verlngerung fahren (wenn ja welche) oder brauch ich zwingend ein 430er Mast? Das Duke ist mein grtes Segel. Ich mte mir also fr ein Segel einen neuen Mast kaufen :/

----------


## chrisbei

Moin,

ich berlege mir ein North Hero in 5.3 und eins in 4.2 von 2013 zu kaufen. Diese wrden dann meine Segelpalette mit einem 4.7 Ice vervollstndigen und zwei ltere Segel ersetzen. 
Jetzt aber zu meiner Frage:
Ich hab einen 400 North Gold RDM, fr das 5.3 wird allerdings ein 430 und fr das 4.2 ein 370 Vorgeschlagen, wobei bei beiden ein 400 mast als Alternative angegeben wird. Verndern sich die Fahreigenschaften deutlich, wenn ich beide Segel mit meinem 400 Mast fahre?

Auerdem wird in den Beschreibungen zum Hero meit angegeben, dass es fr Multi Finn Boards konzipiert ist. Welche Auswirkungen hat es, wenn ich mit einem Single Finn Board fahre?
Vielen Dank fr eure Antworten!

Gru,

Chris

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo darkbit,

man kann den 400 RDM Mast im Duke 5,4 fahren. Du brauchst dafr eine 42er Verlngerung Nach meinem Geschmack ist das Segel aber mit de 400 viel zu weich.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Chris,

die Hero haben im Vergleich zum ICE viel mehr Power, so dass du sie lieber immer eine Nummer kleiner nehmen solltest als wenn du ICE nehmen wrdest. 
Wenn du das 5,3 mit dem 400 fhrst wird es weicher und etwas schwammig. Anders herum wenn du das 4,2er mit dem 400 fhrst lsst es noch weniger die Power raus, was nach oben hin etwas problematischer wird. Das Segel wird auerdem oben unangenehm flattern und Gerusche von sich geben. Aber fahren kann man die Segel mit den Masten. 
Du kannst auch die Segel mit einem Singleboard fahren, solltest es aber immer etwas offener halten, da sonst der Druck auf die "groe Finne" zu stark wird und es evl abschmiert. Das Segel ist eben ein Power Segel.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## KiffaBruda

Hallo Jan,

habe mir nun ein North Duke 6,4 zugelegt. Ich habe anbei mal ein paar Fotos, die ich nachdem ersten mal Aufbauen gemacht habe. Was denkst? Sieht das gut aus.
Liege ich richtig, dass die unteren Latten bei ein ungefhr der hlfte des Mastes auflegen sollten? (Ohne Druck im Segel natrlich)

Es sah im Video alles so einfach aus  :Happy: 

Ich hoffe man kann auf den Fotos was sehen. Kann sie auch in Originalgre zur Verfgung stellen.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo KiffaBruda,

was ist das fr ein Mast?

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## KiffaBruda

Hallo Jan,

Das war ein North Red Sdm 430, von einem Kumpel, such gerade noch nach einem North Gold/Platinum.

Viele Gre

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo KiffaBruda,

wenn du den neuen Mast hast, schaun wir uns das noch einmal an. ;-)


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## KiffaBruda

Hallo Jan,

Ok, hat man das schon angesehen das der Mast nicht passt?

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo KiffaBruda,

ja das hat man. Das Profil ist im unteren Bereich viel zu tief.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## iseepictures

Hallo Jan,
ich habe ein MTC Aeron und wollte mein NS-Uphold Line Pro da befestigen aber das Loch ist zu klein. Mir hat erst jetzt eingefallen, dass die Seite ohne Elastic eigentlich zu lang ist. Wofr ist so konzipiert? Wie sollte man in diese neue Gabeln befestigen?
Ich schicke ein Photo von mein alten Gabel und die Option, die ich jetzt sehe, um den Startshot um dem Gabelbaumkopft zu befestigen.
Vielen Dank fr deine Hilfe
Charlie

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Charlie,

ich habe frher das Loch etwas aufgebohrt, das schwcht das Material nicht.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## richi1410

Hallo Jan,
hatte erst ein neues Thema aufgemacht, aber hier passt es wohl besser. Mein Problem: Habe mir  ein North Daytona 8,4 aus 2007 zugelegt, dazu einen North Silver 460 aus 2012 + 40 er Xtender und eine Power XT28 Verlngerung gekauft. Beim ersten aufriggen (nach Bedienungsanleitung) im Urlaub, bricht der Mast unten lngs beim trimmen. Es war noch ca, 5 cm Luft und die Trimmpunkte im Segel waren noch erreicht. Materialfehler oder mein Fehler? Egal, ich will surfen mit dem Segel. In Frankreich neuen Mast gekauft (North Blackline 460/60). Was soll ich sagen, beim aufriggen passiert das gleiche: Der Mast bricht unten wieder lngs auf. Was mache ich Falsch?

Gru, Richi1410

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Richi1410,

oh? das habe ich das erste Mal gehrt und kann dir da leider keinen Tipp geben. Bitte wende dich mit diesem Problem an Boards and More in Oberhaching.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## KielSailer

Moin Jan,

Wie im Titel beschrieben habe ich ein NS 7.3 S-Type (2011). Mein Problem ist das ich nicht genug "Lose Material" im Segeltop bekomme, sprich ich komme nicht an die angegeben Kennzeichnungen am Segeltop wo das Lose Material anfangen soll, obwohl ich die angegeben Mae fr die Mastgre einhalte. Ich benutze dafr ein NS Gold Mast in 460cm Lnge.
Kann ich nun "einfach" die Mastverlngerung um ein paar Zentimeter verlngern um damit dann mehr Spannung auf das Vorliek zu bekommen oder mache ich einen Fehler beim aufriggen?
Dann habe ich noch eine zweite Frage: Und zwar habe ich mir vor kurzem ein 2009 NS Duke 4.7 gekauft und bentige dazu ein Mast. Ich habe die Beitrge von vor ein paar Tagen gelesen wo es um ein 5.4 und 6.5, glaube ich, ging, allerdings ist mir nicht klar ob auch fr das noch kleinere Duke ein SDM Mast sinnvoll ist. Ich habe im Surfshop momentan ein 400cm NS Gold Mast von 2010 in Ausschau. Wre der Mast optimal fr das Segel?
Vielen Dank im voraus fr deine Bemhungen.

Windige Gren aus Kiel
Pascale

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Pascale,

klar kannst du die Verlngerung etwas lnger einstellen, mache ich auch.

Der 2010 Mast ist ok fr dein Duke.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## KiffaBruda

Hallo Jan,

Weil wir gerade beim Thema sind.

North duke 2007/2008 und North Gold 2010, passt das zusammen?

Viele Gre
Ben

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Ben,

ja das geht. Platinum wre besser.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## KiffaBruda

Also Jan,
Hab mir nun den Mast angeschafft und heute mal aufgebaut. 
Die Power Xtr von der Gre her eingestellt und ich wrde sagen die Vorliekspannung passt. Loose-Leech war in der Mitte der 2 Markierungen und ich hatte unten noch ca. 2 Centimeter Luft zum hrter Trimmen.

Nun meine Frage:
Wie sehr muss ich es an der Gabel festziehen?
Hatte es heute mal so das die Latten bis zur Hlfte des Masten Auflagen.
Passt das so oder muss ich es noch strker durchziehen?

Vielen Dank!

Hab leider keine Fotos machen knnen

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo KiffaBruda,

trimm das Segel bis zum Max Punkt. Vergiss das mit den Latten. Ziehe die Gabelspannung nur so weit mit zwei Fingern, dass das Segel gerade  Hlfte Hlfte zwischen der Gabel ist. Das drfte nicht viel Zug sein. Das ist die Nullposition. Von da aus ziehst du fr weniger Wind einen Zentimeter weiter. Je mehr Wind ist umso mehr ziehst du. Aber nicht mehr als drei Zentimeter.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Markus47

Hoi Jan
Nachdem mir mein 460 SDM Platinum Mast, Jahrgang 2012 etwa nach 15 Monaten gebrochen ist (gekauft im Frhling 2012, offiziell keine Garantie mehr, Bruch war der Zapfen welcher ins obere Teil des Mastes gesteckt wird). Leider ist das schon der DRITTE North Mast Bruch seit 2001, also ein sehr, sehr teurer Wegwerfartikel. Ich habe das Vertrauen in die North Masten demzufolge etwas verloren.
In der Webung steht fr 2013er Platinum Mast: „...sondern um ca. 20% haltbarer...“. Banal ausgedeutscht: nchster Mastbruch statt in 15 in 18 Monate.

Jetzt brauche ich einen neuen Mast, dazu folgende Fragen:
1. Gibt es im 2014 etwas Solideres (zum Beispiel einteiliger Mast)?
2. Im neusten Surf steht: weniger % Carbon = solider, also auf Platinum verzichten?
3. Kann man einen halben Mast kaufen?

Fr eine Antwort besten Dank zum voraus.
Sportlicher Gruss Markus

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo  Markus,

es tut mir sehr Leid, dass dir dein Mast gebrochen ist. Zur Garantie kann ich dir nur sagen, du hast 2 Jahre Garantie auf den Mast. Heit noch bis 2014. 
Zur Haltbarkeit, ich habe in 8 Jahren bei North insgesamt 3 Masten zerbrochen und ich kann sagen, bei mir haben es die Masten nicht gerade gut.
Versuch es mit der Garantie. ber die Haltbarkeit der 2014 kann ich so nichts sagen, das muss man im laufe der Zeit sehen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Markus47

.... Zur Garantie kann ich dir nur sagen, du hast 2 Jahre Garantie auf den Mast. Heit noch bis 2014.... Versuch es mit der Garantie.

Im 2012 gab es gemss Prospekt nur 2 Jahre fr Silber und Gold Masten. North (via mein Surfshop) hat mein Bruch als Bedienfehler (ich frage mich, wie kann der Kunde Schuld tragen wenn eine Bedienanleitung fehlt) agehakt.

Zuknftig werde ich die beiden Mastteile mit Tape zusammenkleben, damit ja kein m Zwischenraum zwischen beiden Masthlten entsteht.

Gruss und Dank fr Deine Antwort 
Markus

----------


## Markus47

[QUOTE=Jan G-901;44118]Hallo  Markus,

.... Zur Garantie kann ich dir nur sagen, du hast 2 Jahre Garantie auf den Mast. Heit noch bis 2014.... 

Versuch es mit der Garantie.

Danke fr Deine Antwort. Leider gab es im 2012 nur 2 Jahre fr Silber und Red Masten. North (via meinem Surfshop) hat das als Bedienfehler agehakt. Ich frage mich wie kann man das auf den Kunden schieben, wenn keine Bedienanleitung beiliegt. Zuknftig werde ich beide Masthlften mit Tape zusammenkleben, damit kein m Luftspalt zwischen den beiden Masthlften vorhanden ist.
Mfg Markus

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Markus,

lass dich doch nicht so von deinem Surfshop abspeisen, es gab immer 2 Jahre auf die Masten. Wende dich an Boards and More. Schreibe, dass kein Anwenderfehler vorgelegen hat.
Man die versuchen es doch mit allen Mitteln.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## speedjunkie

> Hoi Jan
> Nachdem mir mein 460 SDM Platinum Mast, Jahrgang 2012 etwa nach 15 Monaten gebrochen ist (gekauft im Frhling 2012, offiziell keine Garantie mehr, Bruch war der Zapfen welcher ins obere Teil des Mastes gesteckt wird). Leider ist das schon der DRITTE North Mast Bruch seit 2001, also ein sehr, sehr teurer Wegwerfartikel. Ich habe das Vertrauen in die North Masten demzufolge etwas verloren.
> In der Webung steht fr 2013er Platinum Mast: ...sondern um ca. 20% haltbarer.... Banal ausgedeutscht: nchster Mastbruch statt in 15 in 18 Monate.
> 
> Jetzt brauche ich einen neuen Mast, dazu folgende Fragen:
> 1. Gibt es im 2014 etwas Solideres (zum Beispiel einteiliger Mast)?
> 2. Im neusten Surf steht: weniger % Carbon = solider, also auf Platinum verzichten?
> 3. Kann man einen halben Mast kaufen?
> 
> ...




wenig benutzter, gepflegter  55% Carbon North Silver, gebrochen ca.15cm unterhalb der Steckverbindung nach 11 Monaten getern gebrochen.
Der Surfshop hat es an North weitergeleitet, ich bin gespannt. 

Ein Jahr davor  GUN Sails 55% Carbon nach 25 Monaten gebrochen
North und Gun haben den gleichen Hersteller.
:-(

----------


## scout

hallo Jan,
ich hab mir ein 2012 x_type 7,8 neu zugelegt, hab als Mast einen Viper Wave 100 xcellerator 460 schon etwas lteren Datums aber noch tadellos. Beim Aufriggen kam nun doch etwas Enttuschung auf. Der Highwindtrimm geht noch, aber im Mittelwind, noch schlimmer im Lowwindtrimm hngen die unteren Latten extrem, so dass ein Rotieren fast nur mit Gewalt mglich ist, ein schnes Profil entsteht  kaum.
 Im Surf-Vergleichstest stand, dass das X_type 7,8 trotz neuem Gold-Mast im Lowwindtrimm auch etwas dieses Problem hat. Ist mein Viper Wave tatschlich oben viel zu weich trotz CC und ich wre mit einem neuen Silver/Gold/Platinum Mast viel besser beraten?. 
...ein 490er beim 7,8 bei 4,92cm Vorliek evtl. ratsam?
Prolimit-Masten (als etwas gnstigere Alternative) werden in Netz fters von der Biegelinien als North-kompatibel und reine CC-Masten beschrieben. Ist das so?
Jemand anderes vielleicht auch Erfahrungen mit dem 2012er X_Type?
Danke ;-)
Gru Stephan

----------


## ChrisK

Hallo, ich habe vor langer Zeit schonmal geschrieben und nach deiner Meinung zur Shox gefragt, nachdem ich sie beim Axel Wallem mal getestet habe, ging sie auch gleich in meinen Bulli und ich bin happy damit, erst recht mit der neuen Base.

Jetzt hat allerdings die Buchse wo unten das Loch drin ist Spiel bekommen und das Teil ist voll gedengelt und ruiniert so auch die Base. Wie kann ich das reparieren und wo bekomme ich die Ersatzteile her? Auf der North-Page findet man ja nur was zur normalen Wartung.

Gre  Chis

----------


## KiffaBruda

Hallo Jan,

Ich hab mir ja nun so ein 6,4 qm Duke angeschafft. Ich surf meistens in Kroatien bei Bora und wollt mir nun fr die hrteren Tage noch ein kleineres Segel anschaffen. Wohl wieder ein Duke. Was wrde qm technisch am meisten Sinn machen? Zu meiner Person: 85 Kilo

Vielen Dank

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Stephan,

wie der Name schon sagt "Viper Wave" ist der Mast ein Wave-Mast und passt so gar nicht in dein Salomsegel.
Des weiteren haben sich die Masten in Biegekurve und Biegeverhalten stark verndert.
Mein Tipp, ein Platinum oder Gold ab Baujahr 2011.
als evl. Alternative stellt sich vielleicht Unifiber dar. Sollte aber nur als Alternative zur Alternative gelten und liegen preislich mit North auf einem Niveau.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Chris,

Ersatzteile bekommst du bei Boards and More in Oberhachingen.
Bei der Shox 2014 ist dieses Problem behoben worden. Leider ist aber das Teil nicht kompatibel mit der alten Shox.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo KiffaBruda,

ich wrde das 5,6er Duke nehmen. Danach das 5,0.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## scout

hallo Jan,

vielen Dank fr deine Antwort. 
Eigentlich war sie ja schon klar ;-) Ich bin jetzt gnstig an einen neuen Lorch Silberpfeil 75%
gekommen...Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht  :Happy: 

Gru Stephan

----------


## Anton

Hallo Jan

Bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines S-Type 8.4 aus 2011 mit 460 Platinium Mast aus 2010 .
Fahr ein X-Type 7.8 aus 2011 mit 460 Platinium Mast aus 2009 mit schwarzem Top
Hab auch noch einen 460 Gold aus 2010

Meine Frage welcher Mast ist der Beste fr das S-Type?
Mei X-Type ist sehr kraftvoll bentigt aber schon einiges an Wind bevor es los geht .
Bin es heute mal sehr bauchig gefahren Segel lag aber noch nicht an den Holmen im vorderen Bereich , soll es noch mehr sein ?

Danke fr Deinen Support

LG
Anton

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Anton,

der 460 Platinum von 2010 ist fr dein neues Segel der beste Mast.

Bei deinem X-Type solltest du den Trimm nur soweit verndern wie es das visuelle Trimm System VTS es zulsst. Also die Markierungen auf dem Segel.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## p4co86

Hallo Jan,
Ich habe ein North Duke 6,4 aus 2012 und einen 430er rdm silver mast aus 2011.

Das North hat ein vorliek von 455, mastverlngerung auf 25 eingestellt und durchgezogen. mein loose leech geht schon fast bis zur max markierung, jedoch steht die segellatte ber dem gabelbaum noch leicht ber den mast. Ich muss also sehr stark am shothorn nachtrimmen. Folglich rotiert die segellatte nicht sauber beim halsen etc.

Muss ich das vorliek noch strker spannen? Zudem habe ich auch leicht diagonale falten im segelfenster.
Meine Verlngerung ist eine Tecno Limits RDM Carbon.

Vielen Dank fr deine immer hilfreichen Antworten.

Gruss Stefan

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Stefan,

der Silver ist nicht der richtige Mast fr dein Duke. Die Masten Silver und Red sind Masten die man zu anderen Segelmarken fahren kann. Ich empfehle dir einen Gold oder besser einen Platinum und dann funkts mit dem Segel.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## PaulePleusen

Hallo Jan,

ich habe vor kurzem hier bei Dailydose bei den Kleinnzeigen mir ein 6.4 Volt gekauft.
Das ganze war als neu und OVP inseriert.
Nun habe ich es leider erst eine Weile spter auspacken knnen.

Nun hat das Segel einen groen Mistral aufgeklebt, einen www.clubmistral.com Stickerplott auf einer Latte und auch auf dem Segelsack steht club m*.
Jetzt meine Frage, das Segel war ja wirklich OVP, gibt es eine "Club Mistral" Edition oder so?

Aufgefallen ist mir noch, dass es nur eine se hat und ein paar Aufdrucke fehlen.
Ist es sonst das identische originale Segel?

Gru und Danke

Paul

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Paul,

das Volt hat nur eine Gabel-se. Es kann schon sein, dass der Club Mistral die Segel die geordert werden, gleich an der Produktionssttte Labeln lsst.
Die Segel, ob Club Mistral, aus dem Shop oder sonst wo sind alle gleich. Es gibt keine Sonderschnitte oder so.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## smutje

Hi,

kurze Mastfrage: wie gut funktioniert ein 2008er Gold 430 RDM Mast in einem 2013 5.3er Idol?  Ich wrde das Segel hauptschlich fr Flachwasser-Freestyle mit wenigen Exkursionen in die Ostseewelle benutzen. 

Danke!
smutje

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Smutje,

denke der Mast msste zum Freestylen noch gehen. Ist zwar etwas weicher als der 2013er aber msste gehen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## p51flier

Hallo Jan,
ich mchte mein WARP 7,8 mit dem 2012er Platinum 460 mit einem Extender verwenden da ich etwas mehr Einstecklnge (dzt. ca. 17cm) von der langen Pryde-Verlngerung haben mchte. Derzeit reichen 38cm Verlngerung (bisher eher weniger Wind), aber bei mehr Wind mu ich die 40cm nehmen und da wirds mit der Einstecklnge schon etwas kritischer....meiner Meinung nach.

Wie lange ist die Einstecklnge beim 40cm Extender? Nicht die obere in den Mast - die untere fr die Mastverlngerung.

Danke im Voraus fr die Infos.

Sepp

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Sepp,

ein 40cm Extender verlngert deinen Mast um 40cm. Soll heien, es sind noch 40cm auerhalb des Mast.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## p51flier

Hallo Jan,
ich habe mich da wohl etwas umstndlich ausgedrckt. Sorry!
Wie lang darf die Mastverlngerung sein die in den 40cm Extender reingesteckt wird? Diese werde ich wohl nur auf max 2cm ausfahren und da steht oben noch recht viel Rohr in den Extender rein. Und die doch recht teure Pryde-Verlngerung deswegen abschneiden ist auch nicht soo toll....

Schne Gre
Sepp

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Sepp,

du kannst die Verlngerung so tief in den Extender schieben wie es geht. Auch kannst du die Verlngerung maximal nutzen so das nur noch das letzte Stck heraus schaut.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## speedloop

Moin Jan,

habe folgende Frage, habe die Mglichkeit ein 2009/2010er S-Type in 7,8 zu bekommen, unbenutzt und gnstig, mitsamt angeblich passendem Mast, dies ist ein 2010er North Silver allerdings in 490cm. Passt das wirklich zusammen, meiner Meinung nach sollte der passende Mast doch ein 460er sein oder kann mein auch den 490 nehmen? Was wrdest Du fr einen Mast empfehlen?

Viele Gre
Micha

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Micha,

ich wrde nie einen Silver Mast in einem North Segel nehmen. Lieber einen Gold oder Platinum.
Du kannst einen 460 aber auch einen 490er Mast in dem Segel fahren.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## p51flier

Kurze Info zur Kombi 8,6er WARP2012 und 2010er X6. Funktioniert ganz OK. Der alte X6 hat ja fast die gleiche Biegelinie wie der 2013er Platinum. Bei wenig bis mittlerem Wind ist der Unterschied zum Platinum nur sehr gering. Lediglich die Camberrotation ist durch den dickeren Mast etwas schwerflliger was aber durch die Lattenspannung korrigiert werden kann. Aber oben raus fhlt sich das Rigg dann ziemlich tot an. Wie mit einem Drehzahlbegrenzer. 
However, nchste Woche kommt mein Ersatz-Platimum, dann ist Schlu mit der Notlsung.
Sepp

----------


## MaBi

Hallo Jan,
ich habe gleich 3 Fragen ;-)
Ich mchte mir fr Low-Wind ein angleitstarkes Segel zulegen. Ist der Unterschied in Bezug aufs angleiten bei wenig Wind zwischen X-type und S-type deutlich sprbar?
Ich tendiere zum S-type und habe die Wahl zwischen Modell 2012 oder 2013.
Der vorhandene Mast ist ein SDM 460 Platinium aus 2010. Wrdest das besser zum 2012 Segel passen, oder sind beide Modelljahre O.K? 
Die Gabel (Silver 180-230) wre beim 2012 aber fast ganz ausgezogen. Wre das fr die Stabilitt ein Problem?
Vielen Dank fr Deine Antwort
MABi

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo MABi,

wenn du ein Angleitsegel haben mchtest solltest du lieber das X-Type 8,2 nehmen. Dafr kannst du bei beiden Jahrgngen deinen Mast benutzen.
Eine Gaben kannst du bis zum Maximum ausziehen, das macht der Stabilitt keinen Abbruch. 


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## MaBi

Hallo Jan,
vielen Dank fr die schnelle Antwort, super! Bisher habe ich gedacht Camber Segel gleiten besser an, weil sich nicht erst das Profil bilden muss. Liege ich da falsch? Warum gleitet das X-type trotzdem besser an?

Danke!

----------


## madcow

hallo jan,

wie kann es sein das fr das Voodoo nie ein wrdiger Nachfolger entwickelt wurde?? warum ist das duke seit 2010 verschlimmbessert worden?? fr wen wurde das ego entwickelt?? warum sind die neuen monofilmsegel immer dnner geworden?? ich mu dir diese kritischen fragen stellen weil ich seit jahren das gefhl habe das die Windsurfer ver.... werden.
zum schlu: warum werden segel nur ft rdm masten entwickelt?? 

gru ralph

----------


## newt3

Hallo Jan, bekommt man solche Camber noch irgendwo bei North?
evtl hat ja sonst jemand eines fr mich?
http://www.dailydose.de/cgi-bin/fram...iteid%3D151517

-----------------
@ralph:
->schau dir einfach die north kataloge an. das voodoo gab es glaub bis 2008? also mal ins googel suchfenster "north sails 2009 pdf" und "north sails 2008 pdf" und drin stbern. dort findest auch matrixen die den einsatzbereich der segel deutlich machen und du wirst im 2009er bestimmt ein segel finden was das voodoo ersetzt
->natrlich wollen die dich ver..schen. die wollen sich selbst abschaffen oder auch dass du lieber kiten gehts. wer wei
->das mit den rdm masten kannst du north eigentlich so nicht vorwerfen. die waren mit ihrem ja vllig sdm kompatiblem "drop shape" sehr sehr fortschrittlich. 
dass sie nun auch bei rdm mitziehen das liegt vermutlich indirekt eher an anderen herstellern. natrlich will man mit rdm halt auch geld verdienen, die wirklichen technischen vorteile sehe ich da nmlich auch nicht(ist eher marketing und wenn man die segel dann entsprechend schneidet kommt der kunde irgendwann auch nicht mehr drumrum)

dafr mut du doch sagen, dass north im gegensatz zu anderen recht innovativ ist. 
drop shape war da ein beispiel ->hat einen teil der rdm entwicklung schon vorweggenommen
die power xt ist ein weiteres ->und ist ja recht weit verbreitet
die shox ebenso - ob sie sich voll durchsetzt steht noch in den sternen und der preis tut immernoch ganz schn weh.
und aktuell haben sie sogar einen dreiteilen masten im angebot - meiner meinung nach lngst berfllig und sehr interessant fr leute die eben probleme mit langen gegenstnden im und am auto haben (jetbag, quiver usw kann ja alles krzer ausfallen. und auch im innenraum strts einfach wenn die masthlften lnger sind als die segel oder gabeln)

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo MAbi,

im Angleiten sind No Cam Segel immer etwas besser. Erst in der Endbeschleunigung, beim Durchgleiten und nach oben heraus ist ein Camber Segel besser.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Ralf,

deine Frage kann dir der Segel Designer von North Kai Hopf besser beantworten.
Wobei ich dem Voodoo nicht unbedingt nach traure, es war nie mein Segel.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo newt3,

vielleicht kann dir da Boards and More weiterhelfen.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Andre

Hi,
ich bentige mal Info's zum North Platinum 170 Boom 2012.
Ich finde im Netz unterschiedliche Lngenangaben 170-210cm und 170-220cm. Welche ist fr das 2012 Modell richtig?
Hat die 2012 in diese Lnge schon das Square Wide Outside Carbon Race Tail End ?

Oder wrdest Du mir ehr die 2013 oder 14 empfehlen?
lg Andre

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Andre,

die Gabel North Platinum 170 Boom 2012 hat eine maximale Lnge von 220. Sie hat kein Square Wide Outside Carbon Race Tail End. ja ich wrde schon wegen dem Gripp die 2013 Variante whlen.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Andre

Weit du warum die 170er 2013 und 2014 nur ein Verstellbereich von 40cm hat und die 190er 60cm? Beide haben die 30iger Holme und auch das Square Wide Outside Carbon Race Tail End.
Gibt es berhaupt zwischen der 2013 und 2014 einen Unterschied???

----------


## megasurf

Hallo Jan,

ich suche ein 4,5qm Segel fr meinen 2012er Gold 4.00 RDM Mast.
Funktioniert ein Hero 4,5qm von 2013 gut mit dem Mast oder sollte ich lieber
ein Hero/Ice/Ice HD aus 2011 oder 2012 nehmen?

Danke und Gru
Marc

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Andre,

der Verstellbereich der Gabeln wird nach dem Einsatzbereich der Segelrange gestaltet. Da jede Gabel unterschiedlich oft fr mehr oder weniger Segel genutzt wir.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Marc,

das Hero 4,5 von 2013 geht gut in dem Mast.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## cire

Hallo Jan, 
Ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen das 6,4er Duke 2012 zu meinen 4,7er und 5,4er Duke (beide 2011) im Surfshop NEU gekauft. Bin die beiden kleineren Segel bisher mit einem 430 Gold RDM gefahren. Super Kombination!!! Lassen sich optimal trimmen. Fr das 6,4er wird der gleiche Mast empfohlen! 
Wenn ich das Segel wie von North vorgegeben aufbaue sieht es nicht nur Scheie aus sondern Fhrt auch so.
Loose Leach bis runter zur Gabel, wenn ich das Vorliek bis zu den Trimmpunkten durchsetze und auf dem Wasser kein Vortrieb. Was mache ich falsch?????
Vielen Dank fr deine Hilfe.
Circe

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Circe,

vielleicht sind bei deinem Segel die Trimmpunkte falsch eingeklebt worden (Montagsarbeit). Stell bitte deine Mastverlngerung genau auf die vorgegebene Gre , also eine Gesamtlnge von 4,56m, ein, so dass der Mast mit Verlngerung die geforderte Lnge haben und setze dein Segel noch einmal durch. Jetzt msste alles stimmen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## cire

Hej Jan, vielen Dank fr deine Hilfe. Kann ich dir Bilder vom Segel mailen? Und wenn, was musst ich genau fotografieren? Gru Cire

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Circe,
wenn du Fotos machen mchtest sollten die im aufgebautem Zustand ohne und mit Gabel sein. Bitte Von oben sowie von unten Fotos machen. Die Bilder kannst du an die Antwort anhngen.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## paulshow2

Hallo Jan,
Ich habe gestern eine Lieferung von einem versender erhalten. Bestellt und bezahlt habe ich einen 2012er North Silver SDM in 430cm. Nun scheint aber auf dem Typschild das Modelljahr absichtlich unkenntlich gemacht worden zu sein und die aufgeklebte Kommisionsnummer auf ein Herstellungsdatum 09/2010 hinzudeuten. Ich habs mal fotografiert und hier angefgt. Kannst du mir das erklren. Sieht doch schon komisch aus,oder ist das zufall und die aufgeklebte nummer nicht wirklich das herstellungsdatum???

P.S.  Ich weiss das du von den Silvermasten eh nicht viel hlst aber fr mehr hat meine Kohle aktuell nicht gereicht :-/

gru
stefan

----------


## paulshow2

Frage an alle: sind die 2012er SDM's noch drop shaped?
Mein fraglicher mast scheint es jedenfalls noch zu sein. Wre also vielleicht damit schon geklrt das es kein 2012er sein kann??!
Gruss
Stefan

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Stefan,


es scheint so, als ob der Mast ein 2011er ist. Die Masten der laufenden Saison werden im Jahr davor hergestellt. Komisch nur, dass der Aufkleber mit der Kommisionsnummer nicht entfernt wurde. Vielleicht meinte der Verkufer, dass er den Mast 2012 gekauft hat.

MfG., Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## paulshow2

Hi Jan,
Sorry da hatte ich einen zahlendreher eingebaut. Also die Kommisionsnummer endet ja auf 10/09. Also gefertigt im oktober 2009 und somit modelljahr 2010. Genau das hat der Versender (Online-Shop) auch mittlerweile eingerumt und mir etwa 17% nachlass angeboten mit dem hinweis das es zwischen dem modelljahr 2010 und 2012 keinerlei technischen unterschied gbe. Ist das korrekt? Kein Unterschied in der Biegelinie zwischen einem 2010 Silver SDM und einem 2012er?

Gruss Stefan

----------


## cire

Hej Jan,

hat etwas gedauert mit den Fotos, habe leider auch nur Fotos mit Gabel gemacht. Vielleicht kannst du so auch schon etwas ber den Trimm sagen. Vielen Dank und Gre Cire

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Circe,

das Segel sieht auf den Bildern ok aus. Du kannst es bei mehr Wind ber die Gabel trimmen.



MfG., Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Pandabaer

Ich muss schon sagen Jan, Du hast Dir da aber ein geballtes Wissen angeeignet! Davon wrde auch ich gerne Gebrauch machen ;-) 

Derzeit suche ich nach einem Segel, welches man fr Folgendes nutzen kann: 75%Flachwasser(Homespot)/25% Wave(Wochenendtripps/Urlaub). Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, welches NorthSails Segel der Kollektion 2012 oder 2013 sich dafr eignen wrde. Ich htte auch kein Problem damit, ein Wave/Freestyle Segel zum Heizen auf "meinem" Teich zu verwenden, weswegen ich eher zu einem Wave-Segel tendiere. Achso, bin zwar Hack erprobt, aber ein WaveNewbie, weswegen die Haltbarkeit und Kontrollierbarkeit noch vor der Performance kommen sollte. 

In jedem Fall schon mal danke fr Deine Hilfe,
beste
der Panda

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Panda,

tja 40 Jahre Windsurfen, da lernt mal viel und dann noch die Zusammenarbeit mit North Sails und FANATIC da bekommt mal sehr viel vom Know-how in den Schulungen und durch ewige Testfahrten mit.

Zu deiner Frage. Ich empfehle dir ein Duke 2012 oder das IDOL 2013. Beide Segel werden deinen Anforderungen genge tragen, das sie in den groen Gren mehr auf Angleiten, in den kleinen Gren mehr auf Handling ausgerichtet sind.

MfG., Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Pandabaer

Hi Jan,

vielen Dank fr die schnelle Antwort! Wenn ich richtig gesehen habe, dann gibt es das Duke und das Ice seit 2013 nicht mehr. Beide wurden vereint im Volt 2013. Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, warum Du mir das Volt nicht empfohlen hast? Was sind aus Deiner Sicht die Vorteile eines Dukes, eines Idols oder eines Volts? Aus meiner Sicht wre das Volt von Vorteil, da es eine grere Range abdeckt, in kleineren Gren das Ice und in greren Gren das Duke widerspiegeln soll. Korrigier mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.

Beste
der Panda

----------


## iseepictures

Hi Jan,
deine Beitrge finde ich sehr hilfreich und klar und bedanke mich, dass du aktiv im Forum bist.
Meine Frage: hat North in irgendwelche Ecke des Kataloges oder Webseite so etwas wie eine Tabelle, wo man wissen kann, welche Wind Range fr jedes Segel empfohlen bzw. mglich ist?
Tausend Dank fr deine Antwort
Charlie

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Panda,

du hast mich gefragt welches Segel nach meiner Meinung das richtige fr dich ist. Das Duke und ICE gibt es 2013 nicht mehr und man hat versucht eine bessere Breite mit den Segeln IDOL und Volt zu schaffen. So ist das IDOl ein Freestyle/Wave Segel, also ein Freestylesegel mit dem man auch in die Wellen kann und das Volt ein Wave/Freestyle Segel, also ein Wavesegel mit dem man auch mal Freestylen kann.


MfG., Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Charlie,

das gab es mal, wurde aber nach zu vielen Kretiken abgeschafft da es zu individuell ist, wer welche Gre bei welcher Windstrke fhrt. 
Aber schau mal hier: http://gardasurf.info/segel.htm


MfG., Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Pandabaer

Moin Jan,

das ist doch mal eine griffige Info! Vielen Dank Dir,

beste der PAnda

----------


## derzilp

Hallo,

ich klinke mich mal hier ein...

Ich fahre seit Jahren Simmer Icons mit Simmer-RDM-Masten. Ein paar meiner Segel geben langsam den Geist auf und ich wrde gerne mal was anderes ausprobieren, nmlich das Hero. Wei hier jemand zufllig, wie sensibel Northsegel bzgl. Mast sind. Lsst sich ein Hero mit Simmermast kombinieren? Schon klar, dass es irgendwie gehen wird, aber das Segel soll ja vernnftig stehen und trimmbar sein.

Gre!!

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo derzilp,

von North gibt es dazu folgende Aussage:

NorthSails compatible masts/sails: Aerotech / Ezzy / Hot Sails / KA Sails / Loft Sails / Sailworks / Simmer / XO Sails
NorthSails par tly compatible masts/sails (at about 30-40% performance loss): Gun Sails / Naish Sails / Point 7
NorthSails incompatible masts/sails:HARD TOP : Gaastra / Maui Sails / Severne
FLEX TOP: Goya / Tushingham / Neil Pryde


Im brigen sind die Heros meine Lieblingssegel.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Sprotte

Moin Jan,
Ich habe gleich zwei Fragen an dich:
Nummer 1
ich habe ein Natural 2012 in 4,9qm. Am Wochenende war ich nach lngerer Zeit mal wieder damit auf dem Wasser. Das Problem was ich hatte war, dass der Druckpunkt vom Segel extrem hoch lang und ich mich nun Frage woran das liegen knnte, was meinst du?
Meine Annahme: entweder nicht genug Spannung im Vorderlieg oder falscher Mast, dass Segel hat ja ein Variotop und ich hatte einen 4m Rdm von Tecno drinnen, habe das Variotop so weit wie mglich nach unten eingestellt..
Nummer zwei:
Ich suche ein Schwachwindsegel, mein grtes Segel ist im Moment ein Natural 6,6 qm, ich fahre einen 2014 gecko und wiege 65 kg bei 1,70m Krpergre... Was fr ein north Segel wrdest du mir empfehlen? Welche Segelgre wrdest du nehmen 8 qm oder ist das zu heftig?

Danke fr deine Mhe

Gru

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Sprotte,

zu Frage 1: der Techno Mast passt nicht zum Segel was sich in der vernderten Charakteristik bemerkbar macht. ber deiner Frage habe ich fr derzilp aufgelistet welche Masten einigermaen zu North Segeln passen.

zu Frage 2: ber 8m wrde ich nicht gehen, ich wrde bei dir eher ein E_Type 7,8m 2014 oder ein Natural 7,8m 2013 empfehlen.

Alle infos zu den Segeln findest du hier: http://www.north-windsurf.com/deu/no.../overview-2014

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## emimag

Hi Jan!

Habe meine Frage auch schon in ein anderes Forenthema geschrieben..... nachdem du hier der Northexperte bist, vielleicht kannst du meine Frage klar beantworten.
Ich habe 71 kg, habe mir jetzt einen Falcon 122 zugelegt und mchte auf unseren Seen - wenig und biger Wind mglichst frh gleiten, wenns anballert surfe ich damit nicht - habe ja auch noch mein wavematerial...strkere Ben sollten aber noch gut surfbar sein....
bin mir halt nicht sicher ob das RAM gegenber dem S-Type grere oder kleinere Angleitschwchen hat, oder wie sich das S-Type bei strkere Ben verhlt....ich kenne beide Segel nicht so richtig.....denke an die Segelgre 8,6 bzw. 8,4...oder tuts sogar ein 7,8er????
....ich wei, eine Menge an Fragen, habe halt schon ein paar mal falsche Entscheidungen getroffen, die ja auch sehr in`s Geld gehen, darum will ich einfach mal hier die Meinung von erfahrenen Usern einholen...
Vielen Dank erstmal
Hang Loose Leo

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Leo,

ich wrde einem normalen Surfer, der nicht nur heizen will, sondern auch ein recht gutes Handling haben mchte eher das S-Type empfehlen, da es fr den Normalsurfer besser zu Hndeln ist. Bei der Gre ist es wichtig zu wissen, welche Durchschnitts-Windstrke bei wenig Wind vorherscht.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## emimag

hallo jan, danke fr deine antwort! unsere durchschnittswindstrken bei uns sind leider nicht so berauschend :-( ....mein ziel - wunsch -  ist es bei 3bft grundstrke = ben bis gute 5bft mit diesem material zu gleiten, hat`s besseren wind steige ich dann sowieso auf meinen 85er freewave um.....wei halt nicht wie sich das s-type in strkeren ben verhlt - oder ob das RAM wirklich so viel schlechtere angleiteigenschaften hat ?

LG. leo

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo  Leo,

ich zitierte NorthSails:
"Auf den ersten Blick erkennt man, dass das S_TYPE den kompakten Shape vom erfolgreichen WARP F2013 bekam, wobei die CROSS.BATTEN etwas lnger ausfllt.



Daraus resultieren mehr Komfort sowie vereinfachte Kontrolle beim Beschleunigen und im überpowerten Bereich, da die lngere CROSS.BATTEN strker flext. Die steil angesetzte Toplatte sorgt für mehr Tuchspannung und aktiveren Twist, was der Beschleunigung und der Einsatzbreite zugute kommt. Diese und noch viele andere Dinge bewirken, dass das S_TYPE powervolles Angleiten mit eindrucksvoller Leistung und jeder Menge Speed kombiniert - ganz ohne Nachteile bei Riggsteuerung und Handling! "

Ich denke ein 7.8m reicht fr dich aus.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## emimag

hallo jan, danke!

----------


## Ralph

Hallo Zusammen,

das interessiert mich jetzt aber wirklich: "...vereinfachte Kontrolle... im berpowerten Bereich, da die lngere Cross-Batten strker flext." Das S-Type soll bei berpower besser zu kontrollieren sein, als das Warp???? Weniger Profilspannung, weniger Camber, weniger Latten (glaube ich), aber profilstabiler?
Ist das ein Scherz? Ich habe noch nie ein Freerace-Segel, oder wie man es nennen mchte, erlebt, das es mit einem echten Racer in dieser Disziplin aufnehmen knnte - gerade weil es weicher ist! 

Gru

Ralph

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Ralph,

das hat keiner behauptet. Lediglich, das der Segelshape der des Warp 2013 ist der modifiziert wurde und auf die Bedrfnisse von Fahrern dieser Segelgruppe angepasst wurde.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Ralph

Hallo Jan,

ok, da htte wohl mal genauer nachlesen mssen. Beruhigt mich aber trotzdem...

Gru

Ralph

----------


## wolle2010

Hallo Jan,

war am Wochenende in Surfladen meines Vertrauens und der meinte der 2010 Platinum RDM 430 ist am Top besonders dnn und ingesamt sehr weich. Fr mich als Schwergewicht wre ein steiferer Mast besser.
War nur die 2010er Seirie so weich?

Danke

Wolle

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Wolle,

die Platinum RDM ab 2012 werden wieder minimal etwas hrter im Top.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## paulchen

Hi Jan,
ich nutze ein Duke 6,4er von 2011 mit einem SDM gold 460. Diese Kombination war nur als bergangslsung gedacht, mit der ich nicht gerade zufrieden bin. Passt es wenn ich mir einen 2011er RDM gold 430er fr dieses Segel zulege?

Danke und ein schnes und vorallem windiges 2014!!!
Paul

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Paul,

ich wrde fr das 2011 DUKE keinen RDM Mast nehmen. Lieber empfehle ich dir einen SDM Platinum 2010-2011.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## paulchen

Hi Jan,
danke fr deine Antwort. Schade habe mir bereits eine RDM-Mastverlngerung geholt, da auf dem Segel aufgedruckt ist: best Mast RDM 430. Hat North dort einen Druckfehler? Funktioniert das Segel mit dem RDM Masten gleich besch... als mit dem 460er SDM?

Gru, Paul

----------


## buschreiter

Hi, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir ein S Type in maximaler Gre zu kaufen. Ich fahre bislang ein x Type aus 2010 mit dem passenden North Gold Mast. Passt der auch zu einem Segel aus 2012 oder 2013?

----------


## cire

Hej Jan,
ab welcher Segelgre oder Fahrergewicht wrdest du fr die Dukes aus 2011/2012 RDM bzw. SDM Masten empfehlen? Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die groen Gren mit den RDM-Masten nicht so richtig Leistung bringen. Sehr schwammig, das Segel macht oben viel zu schnell auf.
Was meinst du?
Gru Cire

----------


## --JO--

Hallo Jan,
Ich habe mir ein North Ego 4,7 aus 2011 zugelegt und wiege 75kg. Wrdest du mir einen 370er oder einen 400er Mast empfehlen? Htte nmlich die Chance sehr gnstig an einen North Silver RDM in 4m aus 2011 zu kommen. Wrde das funktionieren?

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo buschreiter,

ja die Segel mssten mit dem Gold genauso funktionieren.

MfG, Jan von backwinddvision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo cire,

ich finde alle Duke fhlen sich mit dem RDM schwammig an. Ich persnlich habe sie lieber mit dem SDM Mast gefahren.

Mfg, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo --JO--,

ich wrde nie einen Silver Mast benutzen. Erst ab Gold macht es berhaupt einen Sinn, da sonst das Segel nicht richtig funktioniert und es nicht ausgereizt werden kann.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## onefinger

Moin, ich will das Thema nochmal aufgreifen: Ich fahre ein 9,3er RAM aus 2012.  Das RAM ist entgegen meiner Erwartung beim Angleiten nicht schlechter als das H2, das ich vorher hatte. Nach oben allerdings um eine Dimension lnger zu fahren. Das S-Type 8,4 meines Kumpels war hingegen im unteren Bereich eine Katastrophe, das war brigens das Modell aus 2012.
Ich wrde bei ~70kg und 122er Falcon ein RAM nehmen, aber eine Nummer grer als 7,8. Aber nur Modell 2012 oder 2013, die sind bauchiger geschnitten.
Gru
Peter

----------


## MR_KNISTER87

Hi Jan,

passt mein 2010er Gold Mast zu einem 2013er S-Type? Bis 2012 hattest mir schon bejaht

Danke!

Viele Gre,

Fabian

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Fabian,

natrlich kannst du den 2013 Gold nehmen er ist zwar etwas hrter im Top aber es ist kaum zu merken.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## emimag

> Moin, ich will das Thema nochmal aufgreifen: Ich fahre ein 9,3er RAM aus 2012.  Das RAM ist entgegen meiner Erwartung beim Angleiten nicht schlechter als das H2, das ich vorher hatte. Nach oben allerdings um eine Dimension lnger zu fahren. Das S-Type 8,4 meines Kumpels war hingegen im unteren Bereich eine Katastrophe, das war brigens das Modell aus 2012.
> Ich wrde bei ~70kg und 122er Falcon ein RAM nehmen, aber eine Nummer grer als 7,8. Aber nur Modell 2012 oder 2013, die sind bauchiger geschnitten.
> Gru
> Peter



Hallo Peter!

Danke fr deine Meinung - Erfahrungen!
Habe mich noch immer nicht entscheiden knnen ob RAM oder S- type, da es wirklich so unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt........Neu fr mich ist, dass das S-type im unteren Bereich schwchelt, das wre ja fr mich die Kaufentscheidung fr das S-Type gewesen - Gre 8,4!
Sobald der Wind die obere- fahrbare Grenze erreicht,- wrde ich sowieso auf meinen Freewave mit Wavesegel Duke / Ice wechseln....... daher wre das Handling im oberen Windbereich fr mich nicht so extrem wichtig....
....wenn das RAM nicht wirklich schlechter angleitet als das S-type, wre fr mich das RAM natrlich die 1.Wahl.....
Danke nochmal fr die Antworten!

----------


## cire

> Hallo cire,
> 
> ich finde alle Duke fhlen sich mit dem RDM schwammig an. Ich persnlich habe sie lieber mit dem SDM Mast gefahren.
> 
> Mfg, Jan von backwinddivision.de



Hej Jan,
vielen Dank.
Kann ich das Duke 2012 6,4 mit einen Gold SDM 430 von 2011 fahren?

Besten Gru

Cire

----------


## Georg-Mo

Ich mche die Windrage mit dem vorhandnen Equiment erweitern.
Mein kleinstes Segel ist Ice 4,2 mit einem Gold 400RDM.
Meine Frage:
lohnt es eher sich einen 370 RDM zu holen fr das 4,2er
oder ein 3,7 Segel das auch auf den 400 passt?

Mir ist klar das 3,7 Segel mit 370 Mast besser ist, aber auch doppelte Kosten
fr ab und zu ...., an ein paar wenigen Tagen ....
Ich wiege brigens 75 kg. Kleinstes Brett 75 Liter.
Revier: Grevelingermeer und Brouwersdam.
Was ist dein Rat?

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Georg-Mo,

man kann bei dem 3,7 auch einen 400 Mast fahren. Ist zwar nicht optimal aber bei dem Wind bei dem du dieses Segel fhrst ist der Unterschied nicht so gravierend.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## relttek

Hallo Jan,

ich habe ein Ice aus 2009, das ich zur Zeit mit einem SDM Redline 400 fahre.
Nun mchte ich mir 2 neue Segel kaufen, ein Ice 4.2 aus 2012 und ein Volt 5,3 aus 2013 order 2014.

Welchen Mast wrdest Du empfehlen? Wre ein SDM Gold series 400 aus 2013 geeignet? 

Viele Gre vom Steinhuder Meer
Relttek

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Relttek,

der SDM Gold aus 2013 eignet sich gut als Jahrgangs bergreifenden Mast.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## cire

> Hej Jan,
> vielen Dank.
> Kann ich das Duke 2012 6,4 mit einen Gold SDM 430 von 2011 fahren?
> 
> Besten Gru
> 
> Cire



Hej Jan,

Kannst du mir die Frage beantworten? Geht der 2011 Gold SDM mit dem Duke 6,4 aus 2012?

Gru und vielen Dank
Cire

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Cire,

da habe ich wohl deine Frage bersehen, entschuldige bitte. Ja du kannst den 2011 Gold SDM mit dem Duke 6,4 aus 2012 kombinieren.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## cire

Hej Jan, 

alles cool. Vielen Dank fr deine Hilfe.

H L
Cire

----------


## relttek

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> ich habe ein Ice aus 2009, das ich zur Zeit mit einem SDM Redline 400 fahre.
> Nun mchte ich mir 2 neue Segel kaufen, ein Ice 4.2 aus 2012 und ein Volt 5,3 aus 2013 order 2014.
> 
> Welchen Mast wrdest Du empfehlen? Wre ein SDM Gold series 400 aus 2013 geeignet? 
> 
> Viele Gre vom Steinhuder Meer
> Relttek




Du hast mir geschrieben, dass der Mast als jahrgangsbergreifender Mast geeignet ist.
Ist der SDM Gold aus 2011 auch geeignet?

Viele Gre und herzlichen Dank fr den super Service!
Relttek

----------


## paulchen

Hi Jan,
funktioniert ein ICE von 2011 einigermaen mit einem 400er SDM von 2008 (ich wiege 75kg). Da ich diese Segelgre sehr selten benutze mchte ich einen Neukauf eines 370er vermeiden... 

Danke, Paul

----------


## skatefahrer

Hallo Jan,

ich habe ein neues Hero 5,6 aus 2012. Ich wrde das gern auf einem 400er RDM fahren. Es ist jedoch bei 436cm LUFF ein 430er vorgeschrieben.
Mit einer 45er Extension sollte das doch auch auf einem 400er funktionieren, oder? Dass das Segel dann weicher ist, ist egal. Ich wiege eh <70 kg.

Danke im Voraus.
Gru
skataaa

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Relttek,

den 2011 wrde ich nicht fr die neuen Segel nehmen, denn es gibt immer kleine Vernderungen beim Mast und den Segeln. Der Abstand vom Mast zu den Segeln ist dann doch etwas zu weit. 


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Paul,

was fr ein SDM 400 von 2008 ist es denn?

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo skatefahrer,

nein das wird nicht funktionieren. Gerade die neuen Segel wie das Hero sind sehr Mast-Sensibel. Mit einem kleineren Mast wird das Hero extrem schwammig und fngt unangenehm an zu flattern.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Orko

> Hallo Peter!
> 
> Danke fr deine Meinung - Erfahrungen!
> Habe mich noch immer nicht entscheiden knnen ob RAM oder S- type, da es wirklich so unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt........Neu fr mich ist, dass das S-type im unteren Bereich schwchelt, das wre ja fr mich die Kaufentscheidung fr das S-Type gewesen - Gre 8,4!
> Sobald der Wind die obere- fahrbare Grenze erreicht,- wrde ich sowieso auf meinen Freewave mit Wavesegel Duke / Ice wechseln....... daher wre das Handling im oberen Windbereich fr mich nicht so extrem wichtig....
> ....wenn das RAM nicht wirklich schlechter angleitet als das S-type, wre fr mich das RAM natrlich die 1.Wahl.....
> Danke nochmal fr die Antworten!




Da ich auch geradr mein Material umstellen will stellt sicb mir fie Frage, ob ein SType denn suf einem Slalombrett Sinn macht. Passt das S-Type auf einen Falcon?

----------


## paulchen

Hi Jan,
Es ist ein North 400er SDM Gold Drop-Shape in schwarz (vielleicht auch von 2007). Das Ice in 4,2 wre von 2010. Ich wiege 75kg und wrde das Segel ab und zu als Starkwindsegel auf dem Gardasee nutzen.

Gru, Paul

----------


## Didi J.

> Hallo Leute,
> hier bekommt ihr Antwort auf eure Fragen zu North Produkten. Dieser Beitrag existiert nun seit Oktober 2007 und die Zahlen der Hits und Fragen sprechen fr sich. Dieser Beitrag wurde von mir ins Leben gerufen, da ich 2007 sage und schreibe ber 150 mal Post mit Fragen zu den North-Produkten von euch bekommen habe.
> Aus diesem Anlass biete ich hier allen North Sails-Fahrern und alle die es werden wollen Antwort auf Fragen zu den Segeln und anderen North Sails-Produkten. 
> Also habt ihr Probleme oder knnt euch nicht entscheiden welches Segel oder ihr braucht Rat, ran an die Tasten und los.
> 
> Euer Jan von backwinddivision.de



Hallo Jan,
vielleicht kannst du mir weiterhelfen:
ich habe ein neues X-Type 7,8 Model 2013 gekauft. Kann ich meinen EZZY-RDM-Mast 460 verwenden?
Alternativ knnte ich einen Platinium SDM 460 Model 2006 von einem Freund kaufen oder muss ich mir einen neuen Mast zulegen? zum beispiel Gold SDM 460 aus 2013?
Dank, viele Gre,
Didi

----------


## emimag

> Da ich auch geradr mein Material umstellen will stellt sicb mir fie Frage, ob ein SType denn suf einem Slalombrett Sinn macht. Passt das S-Type auf einen Falcon?



hallo orko!

habe nach langem hin und her mich doch fr das s-type entschieden, da fr mich das angleiten und surfen bei wenig wind - gleitgrenze im vordergrund stand. surfe mit falcon 122 und 43er select s11 s-type 8,4  eine traumkombi! wenn der wind strker ist surfe ich sowieso mit dem freestyler oder waveboard. das s-type hat sich nicht nur als super angleitsegel - sonder auch im oberen windbereich bewhrt. bin voll zufrieden damit und wrde die gleiche wahl wieder treffen.
aloha leo

----------


## andysurfer

Hi Jan,
mal wieder eine Frage an den Profi: Habe vor Kurzem mein schnes Ice-5,3-2012 zerschossen - jetzt kann ich ein 2010er Ice 5,3 bekommen und wrde gerne wissen, ob dies mit meinem 400er RDM Gold aus 2012 gut funzt?
Und dann noch eine Board-Frage, bei welcher ich fr einen Tip dankbar bin: Mit meinen 83kg wrde ich den TriWave 88 grundstzlich dem 81er vorziehen. Ist der 88er aus Deiner Sicht mit einem 4,0er Hero noch gut fahrbar?
Dank und Gruss
Andreas

----------


## Orko

Hi Jan. Ich habe relativ gnstig ein RAM F12 in 7.0 her. Nun muss ein passender Mast her. Wahrscheinlich ein Gold 460 SDM, da ein Platinum wohl doch zu teuer wird. Gebraucht scheint die Gre schwer zu finden sein, aber mal abwarten. Welche Baureihe kann ich denn ruhigen Gewissens verwenden Nur den 2012? Danke fr eine Antwort, dies erspart mir wohlmglich viel Geld in den Sand zu setzen. 

Zweite Frage: Auf lange Sicht berlege ich mir noch ein 8.5er zuzulegen. Das S-Type ist ja beispielsweise auch mit 460 fahrbar. Brauche ich dann dafr die North Carbon X-Tender?
Und knnte ich ein greres RAM statt mit einem 490MAst auch mit 460+Extender fahren (ich 72kg Leichtgewicht)

Danke Raphael

----------


## Gieses

Moin Jan, da ich vergangen Herbst mein altes North Drive 4,2er in Dnemarks Wellen zerstrt habe mchte ich mir nun ein neues 4,0 -4,2er wave segel anschaffen. Tendiere zum Hero. Dazu nun meine Frage: Besteht ein groer Unterschied zwischen dem Hero aus 2012 gegenber dem jetzigen aus 2014? 

Schonmal danke fr deine Antwort und Gru

Felix

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo  Raphael,

man kann ein S-Type auch auf einem Falcon fahren, kein Problem.

Bei dem geht der Gold ab 2011.
Das S-Type gibt es in 8,4m und kann mit einem Gold 460 gefahren werden. Du kannst die einen x-Tender besorgen wenn du grere Segel nutzen willst.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Paul,

den 2007 wrde ich nicht nehmen, wenn du einen 2008 bekommen kannst ist der Gold fr dein Segel.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Didi,

der Ezzy geht gar nicht besorge dir den Gold ab 2011. Ideal der 2013.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Andreas,

mit dem 400 und  ICE 5,3m wre das aber nur eine "Alternative" lieber ein 430.
Bein Board,wenn es dein einziges sein soll lieber das 88 das funktioniert noch gut mit dem 4,0.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Felix,

ich finde das HERO 2012 gut, am besten hat mir aber das 2013 gefallen. Das hat soviel futt und ist lange fahrbar und du kannst immer eine Nummer kleiner nehmen


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## VolkerM

Hallo Jan,

ich habe die Heros 4.2, 4.7 und 5.3 aus 2013 mit den passenden RDM Aero Masten (370, 400, 430 - auch 2013). Die Segel liegen bei mir immer mehr oder weniger am Gabelbaum - hintere Hlfte - an. Woran kann das liegen bzw. wie knnte ich das ggf. korrigieren?

Ich trimme nach den Lngenangaben und orientiere mich zustzlich am loose Leech bzw. den Aufdrucken im Top. Gabelbaum ist  ein Pro Limit Team Carbon 140-190. Bisherige Versuche, die Achterliekspannung etwas zu erhhen haben nicht viel gendert.

Mit den Fahreigenschaften bin ich trotzdem recht zufrieden. Vielleicht knnte man bemngeln, dass der bergang ins Gleiten sich weniger harmonisch anfhlt, als z.B. mit meinen lteren Dukes. Das schreibe ich dem anliegenden Segel zu.

Vielen Dank fr Deinen Rat.
/Volker

----------


## andysurfer

Hi Jan,
Dank Dir. Du empfiehlst einen 430er fr das 5,3er Ice aus 2011. Die aufgedruckte Segelempfehlung ist ein RDM400.
Als 430er habe ich einen 2012-Gold-SDM - wrdest Du diesen SDM-Mast dem 400er-RDM vorziehen?
Das 88er TriWave werde ich Ostern mal leihen und testen. Ich habe noch ein 115er FreeWave, es wre also nicht mein einziges Board. Trotzdem tendiere ich zum 88er ..
Ahoi, Andreas

----------


## Patrick74

Hi Jan,
erst mal auch von mir ein groes Lob fr Deine jahrelange Ausdauer und die guten Ratschlge!

Ich bin gerade dabei meine vllig veraltete Segelpalette auszutauschen.
Das erste der neuen Segel ist ein Ice 4,7 aus 2012.
Dazu wurden mir die RDM Masten silver 400 und blacklabel 400 C60 CC jeweils aus 2013 preisgleich empfohlen/angeboten? Welchen von den oder welchen anderen wrdest Du mir empfehlen? Worin unterscheiden sich generell die blacklabel Masten zu den anderen North Masten auer bei der Biegekurve und dem Carbonanteil? Wieweit kann man die Modelljahre der Segel und Masten miteinander kombinieren? 

Als Gabelbaum wurde mir der Silver empfohlen, oder ist ein red auch vllig ausreichend?

Welche Segelgre sollte ich unterhalb des 4,7 whlen? Sollte es ein 4,2 sein oder geht auch ein 4,0?
Das Segel soll dann auch ein Ice oder Volt werden. Ich wiege ca. 85kg.

Ich hoffe das sind nicht gleich zu viele Fragen auf einmal. ;-)
Danke schon mal fr die Antworten.
Gru,
Patrick

----------


## RoToX

Hey Leute,

habe mal ein Gabelproblem. Habe letzte Woche mir eine North Silver HD 160-2010 (2014) zugelegt. Diese wollte ich gestern an meinem neuem Vandal Addict 6,0m (ebenfalls 2014) testen und siehe da, die Gabel ist, wie schon vor der ersten Anwendung zu vermuten war, viel zu eng gebogen!! Der Biegeradius bzw. Durchmesser der Holme ist viel zu eng und so scheuert das komplette Rigg an der Gabel. Habe ca. 2 h versucht durch unterschiedliche Trimms da was zu verbessern, aber selbst vollkommen durchgetrimmt scheuert das Segel an der Gabel. Habe das selbe Spiel dann mit einem 5,4m nochmals versucht und wieder fast das selbe Problem. Nun hat mein neues nigelnagel neues Segel schon schne Schleifspuren im Fenster von der Gabel  :Frown: 
Aber wieso macht North so enge Biegeradien in die Gabel. Die Biegeradien von der 140er ist exakt der selbe wie der von der 160er??!! Wie kann das sein?? Habe extra die groe Gabel fr mein groes Segel gekauft! Da htte ich auch ne kleinere Gabel kaufen knnen mit dem selben sch...Ergebnis. Da haben sie das Endstck so gro verndert damit die Segel nicht mehr zerscheuert werden und dann scheuern sie aufgrund der zu engen Biegelinie an allen anderen Stellen...Hat da noch wer Probleme oder kann da mal ein Statement zu abgeben?
Danke schon einmal 
Gre der Robert

----------


## Didi J.

Hallo Jan,
vielen Dank fr die Info.
Hab mir bereits den Gold SDM aus 2013, mit Power XT 2.0 besorgt.
Bin gespannt wie es luft!!!
Viele Gre
Didi

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Volker,

das Problem hatte ich auch zum Anfang, habe dann aber festgestellt, dass wenn ich das Segel im Maximaltrimm fahre am besten funktioniert. Und das Problem hatte sich erledigt.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Patrik,

ich persnlich wrde dir keinen der Masten fr dein Segel empfehlen. Alles ab Gold geht aber ideal ist immer der Platinum. Beim 2012 ICE geht der Gold und Platinum 2011-2013 gut. Die nchst kleinere Gre wrde ich 4,2 nehmen und ich wrde entweder alle Volt oder alle ICE nehmen nicht mixen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Rober,

North bietet unterschiedliche Arten von Gaben an, die normale Biegekurve und die Newshool. Weite unterscheiden sich die Gabeln in zwei Kategorien, Wave und Slalom. Die Silver Slalom Gabel ist die 180-230er. Versuche es mit der denn deine ist die groe Wave.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## RoToX

Das ist ja schn das sie diese unterschiedlichen Biegeradien anbieten, aber was soll ich mit einer Gabel die bei 180 anfngt, wenn mein grtes Segel nur 185cm braucht? Ich wollte sie ja haben um ein paar Segel nach unten abzudecken. Selbst bei meinem 5.4er war es kritisch, hat die Gabel auch gescheuert! Die Gabel ist somit finde ich vollkommen sinnlos und unbrauchbar! Gibt es eigentlich eine Mglichkeit sich bei North direkt mal darber zu uern?

----------


## VolkerM

Hallo Jan,

vielen Dank fr deine Hilfe und geduldigen Antworten.





> das Problem hatte ich auch zum Anfang, habe dann aber festgestellt, dass wenn ich das Segel im Maximaltrimm fahre am besten funktioniert. Und das Problem hatte sich erledigt.



Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal versuchen, "richtig" durchzuziehen.

Eine Frage noch zum "Maximaltrimm": Meinst du damit, nur das Schorhorn 3cm+ durchzuziehen? Oder auch das Vorliek bis zum Maximal- Aufdruck?

Viele Gre
Volker

----------


## Markus47

Hoi Jan.
Ich habe einen 460er Platinum Mast von 2013. Habe 2 S-Type Segel in den Grssen 8.4 und 7.3.
Habe jetzt noch ein S-Type in der Grsse 6.0 bestellt, Grund fr S-Type in dieser kleinen Grsse:
Die anderen North Segel brauchen einen 430er Mast, beim S-Type geht auch der 460er und ich will mir keinen zustzlichen Mast kaufen.
Jetzt meine Fragen zu dem 6er S-Type:
- Unterschied zwischen 430 und 460er Mast?
- Was muss ich beim Trimmen beachten, denn als bester Mast wird der 430er angegeben?

Vielen Dank fr Deine Antwort
Sportlicher Gruss Markus

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Volker,

nein ich meine die Vorliek auf Max trimmen. Der Gabeltrimm ist dann fr den Feintrimm bei mehr oder weniger Wind.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Markus,
der 460 Platinum geht fr dein S-Type recht gut. Als Alternativmast ist es nur etwas schwieriger den Idealtrimm zu finden.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Windsurfing Soest

Hallo Jan 

Ich habe erstmals die neue North-Ratsche in einem War 8.6 ausprobiert und hatte bei richtigen Trimm das Gefhl, dass ich ziemlich an der Maximallast angekommen bin. Vorher habe ich immer die xti benutzt. Positiv ist, dass jetzt die nervige fdelei des Tampens entfllt. Habe aber Bedenken ob der Tampen und die Verlagerung bei einfachem loopen wirklich hlt. Wie siehst du das?

Gru Kaus

----------


## PaulePleusen

Hallo Jan,

Hallo Klaus,

meine Frage geht in eine hnliche Richtung.

Ich habe meine Warps ein knappes Jahr mit den XTR's geriggt.
Ich wei, dass man damit keine Racesegel riggen soll, aber die Vorlieksspannung war mir einfach zu stark.
Nun sind mir aber meine beiden XTR's um die Ohren geknallt.
Rdchen und Hebel erneuern half nichts.

Jetzt meine Frage:

Gibt es Umrstkits von North um aus der XTR eine XTi zu machen oder zu mindest ein "downgrade" zu einer Pinlock?
Das Rohr kann man ja vom Mastfuss einfach anschrauben.

Zweite Frage:

Ich habe schon zig' Arten versucht meine normale Pinlock zu fdeln, mitlerweile fdel ich die relativ sauber ein.
Keine Kreuzungen usw.
Trotzdem fllt mir es sehr schwer das Vorliek richtig durchzuziehen.
Mache ich einen Fehler beim Aufbauen?Ich ziehe die Gabelbaumspannung immer voll durch und klicke die Camber ein, dann ziehe ich das Vorliek durch.
Ist das der falsche Weg?

Gru & Danke

Paul

----------


## Windsurfing Soest

Hallo Paul

Zur zweiten Frage: Nein, ich glaube du machst nichts falsch. Die Trimmkrfte sind bei Warp im Vergleich zu anderen Segeln (fahre sonst Wave-Segel) enorm. Mit Hand und Fuss bin ich auch nicht auf die richtige Trimposition gekommen. Die Folge war, dass das Segel nicht rotierte. Daher hatte ich mir dann doch die xti besorgt. Im Rahmen der Tauschaktion habe ich diese dann aber ein geschickt, weil man mir versichert hat auch das Warp knne damit getrimmt werden. Bin mir aber nach meinem ersten Versuch nicht sicher ob das wirklich stimmt.

Gru Klaus

----------


## alex_mv

Hallo Jan,

muss mein 5,3er Ice (2010) ersetzen. Habe hier an das Hero gedacht. 
Kann ich das 5,3er Ice gegen ein 5,3er Hero ersetzen oder muss ich hier eine andere Gre fr das Hero whlen. (Passende rdm Masten sind vorhanden, 2010er Platinum)

Gru Alex

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Klaus,

normaler Weise drfte da nichts passieren und ich habe auch noch nicht gehrt das da was kaputt gegangen ist. Bei unseren Tests hat alles sehr gut gehalten.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Paul,

Mast rein Vorliek trimmen, Gabellspannung erhhen und die Camber rein. Dann Feintrimm.

Ein Umrstkit von North um aus der XTR eine XTi ist mir nicht bekannt.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Alex,

kommt drauf an aus welchem Baujahr du das Hero willst. Ich empfehle vor 2014 lieber eine Nummer kleiner nehmen, 2014 wrde ich die gleiche Gre whlen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## SaxonySurf

Hallo Jan,

fahre Duke 5,9 (2008) und Ice 5,3 (2011).

Passt da ein 2013er RDM Platinum dazu? Oder ist ein lterer besser? Oder ein 2014er besser (die sollen wohl weicher sein)?

Danke

Stefan

----------


## Jan G-901

hallo Stefan,

2008-2012 ist ok. 2013 passt gerade noch so. 2014 wrde ich nicht nehmen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddibvision.de

----------


## medikit

Hallo Jan,

vielleicht weiss du einen Rat, irgendwie scheint es alles nicht so recht zu passen. Die Segellatte auf Gabelbaumhhe liegt stark an und das Segel lsst sich nur sehr mhsam trimmen. Woran knnte es liegen?

Duke 6.4 2010
RDM Gold 430 2009
Silver Boom 150-200 2010
Prolimit 45er Verlngerung 

Danke dir!
Gru, Christian

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Christian,

vielleicht versuchst du es mal mit einem Gold oder Platinum SDM Mast. Ideal 2008- 2012.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## medikit

Danke dir! Ich schau mich mal nach einem Mast um.

An der Verlngerung liegt es aber eher nicht, oder was meinst du? Vielleicht mal eine North probieren?

----------


## paulchen

Hallo Jan,
ich mchte mir ein neues Segel in 5,9 zulegen. Es sollte entweder ein Volt 2013 oder ein ID 2012 werden (der Kaufpreis ist in etwa der selbe). Ich mchte es mit einem RDM Platinum 430er von 2010 aufbauen und mit einem Freestylebrett zu 99lt fr Bump&Jump und zum Freeriden am Gardasee nutzen. Zu welchen Modell wrdest du mir raten? Momentan wrde ich eher zu ID tendieren, denn 600gramm Gewichtseinsparung klingen nicht schlecht... Was sagst du dazu?

Gru, Paul

----------


## Magnum

Moin Jan,
hatte mir ein Warp 12qm F2012 anquatschen lassen. Dazu einen 5,50m C75% Xenon-Mast. Es kam, wir mir schon von einem andern Surfhndler prophezeit: Mastbruch beim ersten Aufriggversuch. Das Segel ist zum Glck heile geblieben. Frage: gibt es berhaupt einen Mast, der lngerfristig in diesem Teil ht? Empfohlen ist ja der Platinum, klar. Oder gibt der auch kurzfristig seinen Geist auf? Und wie in Himmels Willen setzt man das Vorliek durch? Die Power XT ist da ja man schon fast am Ende.

Gru vom frustierten Magnum

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Magnum,

der Platinum und auch der Gold halten normal im Segel. Es kann schon sein, dass der eine oder andere Mast zu Bruch geht. Bei mir zum Beispiel ist einer mal gebrochen als eine Welle am Stand in das liegende Segel berrollte. Trimmen kann man das Segel auch ber eine Trimmkurbel. Wenn man die Verlngerung eine Position lnger macht als angegeben hat man mehr Luft nach unten.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de


p.s. warum kaufst du dir ein Warp? Fhrst du Wettkmpfe? Ein Ram oder S-Type reicht fr den Ottonormalverbraucher vollkommen aus.

----------


## Magnum

> p.s. warum kaufst du dir ein Warp? Fhrst du Wettkmpfe? Ein Ram oder S-Type reicht fr den Ottonormalverbraucher vollkommen aus.



Hi Jan,

tja, wie ich eingangs schon beschrieben habe, das Ding habe ich mir anquatschen lassen....
Nach dem Motto viel hilft viel. Da ich ein 150 kg-Koloss bin dachte ich, das Ding zieht mich bestimmt rasant ber den Teich. ber die Folgeanschaffungen habe ich mir zu dem Zeitpunkt keine konsequenten Gedanken gemacht. So kam es dann zum Kauf des nun beim Aufriggen gebrochenen Xenon-Mastes. Mal schauen, wie sich der Hersteller dazu stellt.
Ein S-Type habe ich natrlich auch (9,5 qm). Bin ich auch immer sehr zufrieden damit gewesen. Aber wie heit es so schn:
Wenn es dem Esel zu wohl wird, das geht er auf`s Eis und bricht sich ein Bein.

In diesem Sinne, eine erfolgreiche Saison!

Gru
Magnum

----------


## Willi_90

Hi Jan,

ich habe 2 dukes und 2 ice jeweils eins aus 2008 und eins aus 2010. Bei den 2008er ist es kein Problem das passende loose leech zu bekommen, hingegen ist es bei den 2010 ohne trimmhilfe kaum mglich. ich nutze generell 2008er gold masten. kann sein das die masten nicht zu den 2010er segeln passen? oder sind die 2010er segel generell so geschnitten, dass sie mehr mastspannung bentigen. ich komme mit den aus 2008 besser zurecht....

mfg
philipp

----------


## emimag

Hallo, hat jemand Erfahrung ob man das s-type 7,3 - VL 4,76 mit dem 4,30er gold und einer passenden Verlngerung sinnvoll surfen kann? Fahrergewicht -( meine Frau ) ca. 50kg . Danke fr eure Antworten
Aloha
Leo

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Leo,

ich wrde es nicht machen. Der 430 ist nicht ein mal als Alternative vorgesehen und das soll dann schon was heien.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Orko

Hallo. Wie vor einigen Posts bereits geschrieben, habe ich mir ein Ram F12 7.0 geholt. Nun habe ich das Segel zweimal mit 2011 Gold 460 aufgebaut und NP X3 Gabel 200-250. Mein Problem ist allerdings, dass ich mit der angegebenen Gabellnge berhaupt nicht hinkomme. Die Gabel ist in allen auf den Segel angegeben Positionen viel zu kurz (meist liegt die Gabel bereits ohne Spannung am Shothorn an). Wie kann das sein? Der Mast passt doch nach deinen Angaben Jan,oder? Ist die X3 falsch angegeben in den Lngen? 
Ich habe das Segel jetzt immer nach Gefhl getrimmt und es ist spitze (im vergleich zu meinem Freeride Segel vorher), aber das kann ja eigentlich nicht Sinn der Sache sein, oder?!


2.Frage: Ich suche nun nach einem 8.6er  bzw. 8.4er, dass ich auf dem 460 Gold Mast fahren kann. Das S-Type ginge natrlich, aber da ich mit dem RAM so zufrieden bin, knnte ich mir auch hier das 8.6er (F12 oder 13) vorstellen. Bei dem F12 ist der 460 ja als Altenativmast angegeben, aber dafr brauche ich doch einen 40 X-Tender oder? Liee sich dieser dann mit der 42North XT fahren? Oder ist die Verlngerung nicht kompatibel damit (hatte mal sowas gelesen). 

Und was hlst du fr besser: S-Type 8,4 mit passendem Mast oder RAM 8.6 mit "Alternativast". Ich wiege 70kg und fahre das Ganze auf dem Manta 75. 

Vielen Dank fr deine Erstklassige Untersttzung!!

----------


## medikit

Hallo Jan,

ich habe nochmal eine ganz kurze Frage:

North Duke (2010) 6.4, kann man auch einen Platinum SDM aus einem anderen Jahrgang nehmen? Ich mchte die optimale Leistung, sonst kauf ich mir lieber ein 2013er Natural plus Mast.

Vielen Dank. Wr super, wenn du mir kurz bescheid sagen knntest.
Gru, Christian

----------


## SaxonySurf

Hall Jan,

habe ein 2008er Duke in 5,9. Ich finde das Segel richtig gut, fhlt sich leicht an und gleitet gut an. Wrde gern meinen Windbereich etwas nach unten erweitern und htte gern ein 6,4er Duke dazu. Gibt's aber leider nicht mehr, sondern nur noch Volt. Ist das Volt wirklich vergleichbar, insbesondere im Angleiten in der Gr0e 6,4? Lt North prospekt gleitet ja angeblich das Hero noch besser an als das Volt, d.h. ich msste Hero kaufen. Was ich aber nicht richtig glauben will.
Was meinst DU? Danke fr einen Tip.
Wiege 75-80kg und fahre ein 100l Freestylewave dazu.

----------


## tobi1006

Hallo Jan,

wenn ich das North Duke 6,9m aus 2011 mit einem 430 Mast fahre, reicht mir da eine Verlngerung mit 45cm eingestellt auf 41/42?
Oder ist es da besser einen Xtender zu bentzen?
Als Beste-Mast wird ja ein 430-RDM angegeben.

Vielen Dank fr deine Hilfe

Beste Gre
Tobi

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Orko,
du bentigst eine Race Formula Gabel siehe Bild. 
Hier: http://www.north-windsurf.com/deu/no...tinum-series-1

Zu Fragen 2: lieber das S-Type es sei denn du bist ein Racer der das Segel voll ausreitzen kann.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Christian,

bei deinem Duke gehen die Masten 2008- 2011.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo SaxonySurf,

das Hero gleitet wirklich viel frher an als das Volt. Das hero macht aber nicht so off wie das Volt und behlt immer Power.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Tobi,

eine Verlngerung reicht voll aus.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## medikit

Hi Jan, ich bin unsicher beim trimmen von folgendem Material: North Volt 6.4 (2013) mit RDM Platinum 430 und XTR Shox Verlngerung, North Silver Baum

Wenn ich alles nach den Hilfspunkten trimme, liegt die Segellatte oberhalb des Gabelbaums noch in kompletter Lnge auf dem Mast. Das Loose ist aber laut Anzeige im Segeltop schon auf Max Wind. Wenn ich auf der Verlngerung 2cm dazu gebe, krieg ich noch mehr loose, aber die Latte wandert kaum nach hinten.

Luff ist mit 457 angegeben. Auf 459 wird es wie beschrieben nicht viel besser.

Jetzt die Frage, ist das normal? Die Latten lassen sich nur mit viel Druck shiften. Wie weit drfen sie auf dem Mast liegen?

Danke und Gru,
Christian

----------


## Willi_90

Hi Jan,

ich habe 2 dukes und 2 ice jeweils eins aus 2008 und eins aus 2010. Bei den 2008er ist es kein Problem das passende loose leech zu bekommen, hingegen ist es bei den 2010 ohne trimmhilfe kaum mglich. ich nutze generell 2008er gold masten. kann sein das die masten nicht zu den 2010er segeln passen? oder sind die 2010er segel generell so geschnitten, dass sie mehr mastspannung bentigen. ich komme mit den aus 2008 besser zurecht....

mfg
philipp

----------


## Georg-Mo

Hey Jan
Frage zu meiner Masten Auswahl.
Ich habe als Segel ein S-Type 6,6 qm aus 2012.
Als Masten stehen mir zur Verfgung 460 Gold aus 2009
und ein XC - Viper 75 430 cm lteren Datums.
Ich wiege 75 kg - Brett RRD X-fire 112. 
Welchen Mast wrdest du mir empfehlen.
Natrlich knnte man sagen  probier es halt aus
aber bei der wenigen Zeit die mir leider zum surfen zur Verfgung steht
mchte ich lieber die Empfehlung des Experten annehmen.

Danke im Voraus fr die Antwort.

----------


## Orko

Kannst du mir das vielleicht noch mal genauer erklren? 
Brauche ich die Racegabel zwingend, oder klappt es damit nur besser? Hab mir zu Hause jetzt nochmal ein wenig Zeit genommen und die Gabellnge eigentlich auch  besser hinbekommen. 
Neue Frage: Wie finde ich die richtige Lattebspannung?  Ich hatte das Gefhl bei einer Latte war die Spannung etwas gering, da die Lattentasche eine Falte geworfen hat. Nachdem ich Spannung erhht hatte war die Falte weg, allerdings springt bun der Camber deutlich schwerer und mit "einem deutlichen Knall" um. Spannung zu hoch? 
Fragen ber Fragen..aber schnell ist es jetzt schon mit "miesem Trimm"  :Wink: 
Ach ja...S-Type 8, 4 ist unterwegs...bin gespannt.

Thx






> Hallo Orko,
> du bentigst eine Race Formula Gabel siehe Bild. 
> Hier: http://www.north-windsurf.com/deu/no...tinum-series-1
> 
> Zu Fragen 2: lieber das S-Type es sei denn du bist ein Racer der das Segel voll ausreitzen kann.
> 
> MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Christian,

Vorliek bis max Trimmen und den Rest ber die Achterliek. So bekommst du den Bauch heraus.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Philipp,

ohne konkrete Angaben ber deine Masten (RDM - SDM), kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Georg-Mo,

ich empfehle dir den Gold aus 2009.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Orko,

eine Racegabel hat einen weiteren Body, da die Race Segel einen greren Bauch haben.

Die Lattenspannung bei Race Segel ist immer sehr schwierig zu finden. Wie du ja schon selber mitbekommen hast wird der Camberdruck sehr gro wenn man nur ein winziges Stck zu viel gespannt hat. Hier musst du probieren bist du den richtigen Punkt gefunden hast.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Georg-Mo

Hallo Jan,
fr mein S-Type 7,3 qm Boom 207 cm
brauche ich eine neu Gabel.
Welche empfiel du mir:
Silver i-Front HD 180-230
oder
Silver i-Front HD 160-210
Ich wiege 75 kg

Nochmals Danke fr geduldiges antworten

----------


## andysurfer

Hi Jan,
mein Sohnemann, 15 Jahre / 65kg, mchte hat Interesse am DWC-Slalom teilzunehmen und mchte sich in diese Richtung "trainieren". Bislang fahren wir Wave bzw. FSW-Material - grtes Segel ist ein Duke 6,9 auf 115 Freewave.
Ich denke an die Anschaffung eines Futura 111 und eines 7,8er Freerace/Slalomsegels - grer mchte ich ihm noch nicht zumuten. Wie lautet Deine Empfehlung: Warp / Ram / S-Type?
Ahoi
Andreas

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Georg-Mo,

nimm die Silver i-Front HD 180-230.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Andreas,

er sollte zum Anfang ein Ram nehmen. Damit wird er besser klar kommen als mit einem Warp. Ein S-Type kommt fr den Regattaeinsatz nicht infrage.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Willi_90

"ohne konkrete Angaben ber deine Masten (RDM - SDM), kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de "

Die Masten sind beide SDM

ich habe 2 dukes und 2 ice jeweils eins aus 2008 und eins aus 2010. Bei den 2008er ist es kein Problem das passende loose leech zu bekommen, hingegen ist es bei den 2010 ohne trimmhilfe kaum mglich. ich nutze generell 2008er gold masten. kann sein das die masten nicht zu den 2010er segeln passen? oder sind die 2010er segel generell so geschnitten, dass sie mehr mastspannung bentigen. ich komme mit den aus 2008 besser zurecht....

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Philipp,

da wird dann schon ein Schuh draus. Ab Segelbaujahr 2010 hat sich das Segeldesign verndert und damit auch die Masten. Diese Vernderung fand von 2009 statt. Ich empfehle dir einen SDM aus 2010. Den kannst du auch bei den 2008er Segel verwenden als Alternative. Normal msste aber das 2010er Duke noch besser mit dem 2008er Mast besser zu trimmen sein als das ICE.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Modul

Hallo Jan!
Bisher nichts konkretes im Netz gefunden und bisher hatte auch Keiner eine Antwort.
Warum gibt es ab 2014 keine Warps mehr in den Forumal Gren 10,11,12qm?
Wird es eine neue Serie dafr geben oder wird die Sparte Formula bei North komplett gestrichen?
Danke und Gru
Mo

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Mo,

traurig, so wie es aussieht wird es wohl keine Formular Segel mehr von North geben. Einerseits verstndlich, sind es doch hohe Produktionskosten fr ein "paar" Segel fr  ein "paar" Enthusiasten, die auch noch meistens Teamfahrer sind und entweder die Segel gesponsert bekommen oder einen Rabatt auf den Kauf der Segel. Andrerseits finde ich sollte einer der Marktfhrer der Surfsegelbranche auch diese Sparte bedienen. 
Aber ich bin nicht der Bestimmer, das sind leider oft Leute, die das Geld haben und nichts oder so gut wie nichts mit dem Surfen am Hut haben.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Modul

Das ist wirklich schade und sehe ich genauso wie Du.
Es gibt aber nunmal diese Sparte und man berlt also das Feld der Konkurrenz?
Finde ich, wie Du schon schreibst, als einer der Marktfhrer dennoch eine zu berdenkende Entscheidung.

----------


## Patrick74

Hallo Jan,
habe ein Duke 5,4 2012 (Vorliek 4,35m) und ein Duke 6,4 2011 (Vorliek 4,59m).

Wollte mir jetzt einen 430er Gold Mast holen der beide Segel abdeckt.

Die Fragen sind:
RDM oder SDM?
Aus welchen Jahren kann der Mast sein?

Das Duke 5,4 knnte ich auch mit meinem 2012er RDM Gold 400 fahren.
Geht das oder rtst Du davon ab?

Danke & Gru,
Patrick

----------


## surfroli

Hallo Jan,
ich hab ein 5,9 er Duke von 2011.
Jetzt brauch ich einen neuen Mast.
Ich wrde einen 430 er Rdm Gold 2013 und ein 430 er Rdm Platinium 2009 zum gleich Preis bekommen.
Die Masten sind jeweils neu.
Bisher steckte ein 430 Sdm Gold 2007 im Duke.

Danke schon mal Roland

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Patrick,

ich persnlich wrde bei den Segeln einen SDM Mast nehmen von Baujahr 2010 bis 2012.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo  Roland,

ich wrde bei dem SDM bleiben. Ansonsten den Gold aus 2013.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## surfroli

Hallo Jan,

Danke fr deinen Tipp.
Denn 430er Sdm 2007 habe ich nicht mehr.
Gibts einen Grund das ich lieber den Rdm Gold nehmen sollte.
Allerdings denke ich wenn ich mir irgendwann mal zb. ein 2015 Hero oder so zulegen sollte dann habe ich halt einen wesentlich neuern  Masten. Weil er eben v. 2013 ist.
Der Gold ist halt laut North 300 Gramm schwerer.
Wie gesagt beide Masten sind neu und vom Surfhndler.
Wahrscheinlich mchte er denn 2009 er auch lieber weghaben.

Danke nochmal Roland

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Roland,

mit dem RDM Mast werden die Dukes sehr weich. Aber wenn du im Hinterkopf hast dir Heros zu kaufen ist natrlich die Entscheidung einen RDM zu nehmen damit er nachher passt richtig. Bleib dann beim neuerem Gold.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## northsurf

Hallo Jan,
nach 11 Jahren "familienplanerischer Abstinenz" vom Surfen habe ich dieses Jahr wieder mein altes Material aufgebaut und bin wieder auf das Wasser gegangen. Dabei musste ich im Nachgang feststellen, dass bei meinem Mast Xcellerator 500 (Bj. etwa 1998 ???) eine Metallhlse am oberen Ende der Base gerissen ist, die ein zu tiefes Eindringen der Base in das Top verhindert. (Foto knnte ich senden)
Frage ist nun, ob es diese Hlse als Ersatz gibt, und falls Du das nicht weit, mir einen Kontakt vermitteln kannst, der evtl. helfen kann? Da ansonsten der Mast fr mich vllig ausreichend ist und zu meinem antiken IQ 7,8 noch immer wunderbar funktioniert, will ich nicht unbedingt das "gute Stck" wegwerfen mssen.
Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Lsung.
Vielen Dank und viele Gre,
Sascha

----------


## Tinchen81

> Da sollte man niemanden kritisieren, der sich hier Mhe gibt.



Sehe ich gaz genauso! Nur weil wir hier annonym miteinander schreiben, muss niemand jemanden fertig machen! Im gegenteil. Was man nicht auch in der Realitt jemanden ins Gesicht sagen wrde, sollte es hier auch nicht tun!
(Sorry, da kam die Mama heraus.)

Tinchen

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Sascha,

leider kann ich dir da nicht weiterhelfen. Aber vielleicht versuchst du es einmal mit einer Suchanfrage hier bei "private ads".


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Tomsen

Hallo Jan,

hab bisher keine Antwort dazu gefunden. Sorry, falls es das Thema doch schon irgendwo gibt.

Bin begeisterter Aufsteiger und hab gerade meine Segelrange um ein North S-Type 7.8 (2011) erweitert. Zur Vertrglichkeit von Segel und Mast ist bereits viel geschrieben worden - bercksichtige ich auch.

Nun meine Frage, gibts auch bezglich der Gabel eine "Un-"Vertrglichkeit?
Konkret: Hab ne NP X6 180-230 von 2013. Passt das Ding? :Smile: 

Danke und VG,
Tomsen

----------


## northsurf

Hallo Jan,
besten Dank, war ja fast zu vermuten, denn es ist ja ne lange Zeit.
Ich probiere es mal bei "Private ads".
Viele Gre,
Sascha

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Tomsen,

das msste normal passen.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Tomsen

Hey Jan, dank Dir! VG

----------


## KiffaBruda

Hallo Jan,

passt ein North Platinum 4,30 SDM von 2006 auf mein North Duke 6,4 Modelljahr 2007?
Das drfte doch sogar das gleiche Modelljahr dann sein oder?

Vielen Dank fr deinen tollen Service hier!
Ein Grund wieso ich in Zukunft nur noch North fahren mchte.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo KiffaBruda,

ja das passt. Wenn du aber die Mglichkeit hast einen aus 2008 zu bekommen nimm ihn sofort. Meiner Meinung, damals der beste Mast.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## PaulePleusen

Hallo Jan,

an welcher Stelle von der Seriennummer bei einem Mast erkenne ich das Modelljahr?

Gru

Paul

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Paul,

das kann man nicht mehr an der Seriennummer erkennen. Da steht kein Datum oder so. bei den Masten die im Handel sind steht an der Base das Modelljahr. bei den Pro-Masten nicht.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## OneX

Hallo Jan,

ich bin am berlegen mir ein neues S-Type von 2014 zu kaufen.
Aktuell habe ich noch ein S-Type von 2011 in 6,6 mit einem North Gold 430 von 2012.
Beim neuen 6,6 steht jetzt 460/430 und beim 7,3 sogar nur 460.

Wrde mein Mast trotzdem mit dem 7,3er funktionieren(+Verlngerung natrlich) oder sollte ich lieber wieder 6,6 kaufen? Oder macht das gar keinen Sinn und ich sollte besser beim 2011er bleiben?

Alternativ wrde mich auch das RAM 2014 interessieren, aber ich denke da passt der Mast noch schlechter?

Danke & Gru 
OneX

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo OneX,

du mchtest doch Spa mit deinem neuem Segel haben, dann wrde ich dir empfehlen, den vom Hersteller angegebenen Beste Mast zu nehmen. Der Mast kann ruhig vom Vorjahr sein, das macht nichts.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Stylemaster11

Moin Jan,

habe das 2014 Ram in 7,8 laut Website ist der  460 Platinum bzw Gold Mast erste Wahl. Auf dem Segel wird aber der 490 Mast als erste Wahl genannt. Habe einen 2011 Gold 490 passt der noch oder gilt fr das Ram das nur der 2014 Mast in 490 passt? Hat der 2014 in 490 Gold auch eine neue Biegekurve?

Dank  Gruss,
Benjamin

----------


## Hansvonderkste

Hallo Jan! 

Wollte meine Volt 4.7, 5.3 und 5.9 (2013'er) gegen 2015'er Hero's ME tauschen! Gren als vergleichbar dachte ich an 4.5, 5.0 und 5.8! Fhre ein Multifinboard! Ist das 2015'er viel anders als das 2014'er?

Ist meine neue Abstufung ok im Vergleich zum Volt? Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen im Vergleich bzw. was berichten Dir andere Surfer die mit dem Material unterwegs sind!

Danke fr eine Antwort!

Gru Hans

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Benjamin,

der 2011er  passt immer noch zum Ram von 2014.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Hans,

die Heros von 2015 sind im Verhalten gleich mit den 2014. Meine Abstufung ist 4,0-4,5-5,0-5,6 mein groes Waveboard hat 88l da brauche ich kein greres Segel.

Ob du ein ME brauchst? Hm?

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Hansvonderkste

Moin Jan!

Also 2014'er kaufen und alles gut! Macht ME denn was aus?

Danke und Gru 

Hans

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Hans,
das ME ist mit weniger X-Ply ausgestattet. Es ist die Preiswertere Version. Darunter leidet aber die Haltbarkeit.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Reiko

Guten Tag auch, da es schwierig ist an gute Informationen ran zu kommen, habe ich mich auch mal hier registriert. Von North / Boardwise selber habe ich seit 3 Wochen leider noch keine Antwort bekommen.

Ich habe folgende Frage auf dem Herzen, wobei ich keine Antwort in der Suche dazu gefunden habe.

Ich habe mir ein Volt 5,9 2014 zugelegt. laut Alternative soll das Segl auch mit einem SDM noch funktionieren. IAls ich einen 2012 SDM Gold rein steckte, stand das Segel allerdings nicht gut da. Trimm war Vorliek maximal und die 2. Segellatte schaute noch voll ber den Mast. Nun die Fragen:
Ist ein 2012 SDM Mast nicht passend dazu? Habe mich scon nach einem RDM umgeschat, und der "Verkufer" meint 2013 und 2014 RDM Gold sind 100% identisch. Ist das so?
Wrde ein 2013 RDM Gold auch noch in ein Duke 5,9 2011 passen?

Vielen Dank schon mal fr alle ntzlichen Infos

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Reiko,

bist du denn mit dem Segen und SDM Mast mal auf dem Wasser gewesen? Der Trimm der Segel hat sich in der Zeit schon etwas verndert. Bei meinen Heros stehen die Latten auch etwas vor dem Mast, aber wenn ich auf dem Wasser bin zieht sich das Segel richtig hin.
Bei den RDM Masten hat dein Verkufer recht.
Ich persnlich wrde nie einen RDM Mast in ein Duke von 2011 stecken. Ich finde das Segel funktioniert nicht so gut wie mit dem SDM.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## SaxonySurf

Hallo Jan,

bei den RDM Verlngerungen (zumindest bei Power XT 2) ist der Verstellring aus Kunststoff mit eingelassenen Metallstiften. Die Metallstifte werden dann in den Verstelllchern arretiert. Auen sind die Stiffte abgeflacht. Wenn man die Verlngerung jetzt in den Mast steckt, dann lagert der Mast auf dem Verstellring. Allerdings wird die Kraft (Trimm und Surfen) nicht vom Mast auf den gesamten Kunststoffverstellring bertragen, sondern scheinbar nur auf die abgeflachten Metall-Stifte, die in den Kunststoffring eingelassen sind. Damit gibt es nur eine punktuelle Kraftbertragung. 
Jeder, der mal etwas von Verbundbaustoffen gehrt hat, wei, dass solche punktuellen Lastspitzen fr Carbon oder Glasslaminate der Tod sein knnen. Meine anfnglichen Befrchtungen, als ich den Verstellring das erste Mal gesehen habe, scheinen sich jetzt nach ein paar Surftagen zu besttigen. Der Mast fngt an, an der unteren Kante auszubrechen / auszufransen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das gut ist und ich glaube auch nicht, dass North bei einem lterem Mast und Bruch in diesem Bereich Gewhrleistung gibt (obwohl der Bruch ja durch eine neue Verlngerung hervorgerufen wurde, ebenfalls eine North-Komponente). 
Was schlgst Du vor? Ist das Problem bekannt? Was kann man machen um Schden am Mast zu vermeiden? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Verstellring richtig getestet und erprobt ist.
Danke fr Deine Tipps!

----------


## Reiko

Hallo Jan,

danke fr deine schnelle Antwort.
Mit dem 5.9er Volt und 430 SDM Gold war ich noch nicht auf dem Wasser. Am Land zeigte sich das Segel wirklich ganz schlecht schiftfreundlich.
Das Duke bin ich bisher nur mit dem 430 SDM Gold gefahren. War bisher auch immer super. Ich fragte nur nach dem 2013 RDM Mast fr das Duke, falls ich den SDM Mast mal aus Platzgrnden nicht mitnehmen sollte.
Gibt es denn echt keine Unterschiede von Baujahr 2011 - 2014 bei den RDM Gold Masten?

Gru Reiko

----------


## Cutback

Hallo Jan,

ich habe ein Ice 5,7 von 2007 und ein Instinct 5,0 von 2006. Bisher bin ich beide Segel mit einem Sting 30 gefahren, mchte aber auf einen Mast mit einem hheren Carbonanteil umsteigen. Muss ich 2 verschiedene Masten kaufen und mssen diese von 2006/2007 sein, oder passen auch neuere Modelle?

Gru, Siggi

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo SaxonySurf,
um nichts falsches zu schreiben habe ich meinen guten Kontakt zu Mr. "North Sails" Raoul Joa ausgenutzt und bei ihm nachgefragt. Hier seine Antwort.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Jan,

Die "abgeflachten Metallstifte" hatten anfangs eine scharfe Kante (die dazu fhren kann, dass der Mast innen "ausgefranst" wird).
Mittlerweile haben die Metallstifte oben eine Phase erhalten, wodurch das Ausfransen verhindert wird.
Die Phase kann man auch ganz einfach selber mit einer Feile anbringen.

VG

Raoul

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Reiko,

natrlich gibt es Unterschiede zwischen den Baujahren. Es kann sogar sein, dass ein neuerer Mast ein altes Segel besser macht. Leider verbessert kein RDM Mast in keinem Baujahr die Eigenschaften DUKE.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Siggi,

nein du musst keine 2 Masten kaufen. Der 430 North Platinum von 2008 msste zu beiden Segeln passen. Aber mein Tipp. Kauf dir neue Segel.




MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Reiko

Hi Jan,

das habe ich verstanden ;o)
Mein Hauptproblem war das der SDM Mast im Volt 5.9 2014 sehr schlecht aussieht.
Ist fr das Volt den eine RDM oder SDM besser? Sieht das Rigg mit nem RDM Mast genauso "bescheiden" aus?

Gru Reiko

----------


## Jan G-901

Hey Reiko,

natrlich wird dein Volt mit dem RDM Mast besser aussehen und funktionieren.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Mueller

Hallo  Jan,

passt zum x-type 7.3 2013  der Platinum SDM 460 aus 2012 oder ist der Gold SDM 460 aus 2013 besser.

Beste Gruesse

Mueller

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Mller,

ja der Platinum 2012 sowie der Gold 2013 passt. Ich empfehle dir den Platinum.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Speedy Jay

Moin Jan,

kann man das North ICE 5.3 aus 2009 auch gut mit einem 430 RDM Mast fahren? Hab leider keine ausreichend lange Mastverlngerung fr meinen 400 Mast. Der 430 Mast ist ein Unifiber 60cc von 2011.

Vielen Dank schon mal...

VG, Jan

----------


## CoolWaterSurfer

Hallo Jan,
vielen Dank das du so ausdauernd die Fragen hier beantwortest.
Jetzt habe ich auch mal eine.
Ich brauche ein Segel zwischen 5,3 Volt und 7,3 X-Type
Das Segel sollte auf ein Freewave  85 als grtes Segel und auf ein Gecko 112 gefahren werden.
Mein Gewicht liegt bei 72 Kg und ich fahre meistens Ostsee


Ich besitze Folge Segel 4,2,4,7, 5,3 Volt auf Gold 400 RDM von 2012    7,3 X-Type 8,4 S-Type auf Gold 460 SDM 2010 + CX

Ich habe an eine von folgenden Kombinationen gedacht.
Bei den erste beiden Kombinationen wrde ich mit meinen Masten auskommen msst mir nur die Carbon-Verlngerung fr das Ice kaufen. Ansonsten wrde ich mir hchstens noch einen Gold 430 RDM holen, da ich den auch fr das Volt 5,3 gebrauchen knnte.

6.0 X-Type 2013 mit Gold 460 SDM

6,2 Ice 2012 mit Gold 400 RDM +CX

6,2 E-Type 2014 mit Gold 430 RDM nicht SDM

6,4 Volt 2013/2014 mit Gold 430 RDM

Ich wrde gerne Wissen, was du von den Kombinationen hltst und wo die grten Unterschiede liegen.
Welche Kombi ist dein Favorit?

Viele Gre
Markus

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Markus,

ein 6,2 E-Type 2014 mit Gold 430 RDM wrde gut in deine Palette passen und macht den bergang zum Slalomsegel nicht so hart.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## MaBi

Hallo Jan,
wollte mir noch ein echtes Leichtwindsegel zulegen (Flachwasser) als Ergnzung zu meinem 7,8 X-Type.
Knnte da ein 9,4 S-Type 2014 oder ein 8,8 S-Type SL (gibt es leider nicht mehr grsser) nehmen. Schtze mal, dass das SL aber den Grssenunterschied zum 9,4 S-type nicht wettmachen kann, oder? Was wrdest du raten? An- und durchgleiten sind fr mich die wichtigsten Kriterien. 
Danke
MaBi

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo MaBi,

das 2015 S-Type 8,8 kommt schon sehr dem 2014 S-Type 9,4 nahe. Was ich am SL so beeindruckend finde ist das viel bessere Handling.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## derzilp

Hallo,

kurze Frage zur den 2014er Heros: ist der Abstand 5,0 zu 4,2 zu gro oder geht das gut? Wiege 73kg, falls das relevant ist.

Danke fr eine Antwort!

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo derzilp,

ich finde den Abstand schon ziemlich gro. Ein 4,5m wre besser.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## derzilp

ok, danke!

----------


## Monolog

Hallo Jan,

wre schn wenn du mir sagen kannst was du fr Masten fr ein Ice 2012 5,3er sowie ein 4,2er empfehlen knntest? Wrde dazu gerne je ein North Power XT 2.0 RDM 36 kaufen und wei nun zum einen nicht welche Mastlnge dann am besten passt und North Gold RDM oder North Silver RDM sowie welchen Mast Jahrgang ich nehmen sollte (falls das eine Rolle spielt).

Danke

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Monolog,

ich habe beim 5,3m immer lieber den 430 Platinum genommen, aber der 400 geht auch. Wird zwar etwas schwammiger aber geht. Dann kannst du einen Mast nehmen. Mit dem Gold wrde ich lieber zwei Masten nehmen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Monolog

Hallo Jan,

danke fr die Info. D.h. einen 400 fr das 4,2er und einen 430er fr das 5,3? Oder fr das 4,2 lieber einen 370er?

Danke dir!

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Monolog,

nimm fr das 4,2 den 370 und fr das 5,3 den 430.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Monolog

Super, Danke dir fr die Info!

----------


## rainerkauss

Hi, ich bin neu im Forum und habe auch eine Frage zu Segel/Mast Kombination.
da ich nur im Urlaub surfe sind meine Masten schon ziemlich alt nur die Segel wechseln.

Das neuste ist ein S-Type 7,3 von 2013 das bekomme ich aber nicht zum laufen mit meinem Drop shape oder Viper (bestimmt 10 Jahre alt). 
Muss ich einen neuen kaufen ich denke an Gold wahrscheinlich tut es auch ein Silver merke ich da vielleicht gar keinen Unterschied. 
Passt einer von 2014 oder muss es auch ein 2013er sein wie das Segel? 
Weis das jemand? ich denke das Problem hat doch jeder das Masten lnger halten. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Rainer     

Irgendwie kommt das jetzt als Antwort, aber wie geht Fragen?

----------


## MaBi

Hallo Jan,
habe mir ein S-Type 9,5 von 2013 zugelegt. Als Mast htte ich einen Platinium 460 von 2010. Die Kombi mit Xtender ist von North als Alternative angegeben. Wird das Handling (z.B. Camberrotation) nennenswert schwieriger mit dem Xtender statt mit 490 Mast? Kleine Performanceverschlechterung knnte ich verkraften, bin Aufsteiger und brauche das nur bei Leichtwind am Binnensee. Ich habe mal gelesen dass Xtender Silver oder Platinium nichts ausmacht, siehst Du das fr die Kombi auch so?
Danke
MaBi

----------


## waverea

Hallo Jan

Ich mchte mein altes 4.2 instinct, 4.7 tripple x und 5.4 natural ablsen. Dazu soll noch ein 3.7 kommen. Ich habe ein 81 triwave und 99 skate. Ich surfe vor allem in den Ferien, vorzugsweise an einem Wave Spot, und zu Hause ab und zu auf einem See. Ich dachte fr 3.7-4.7 an das Hero und evtl ein 5.4 Idol. Passt das? Wiege 67kg.
Wie funktioniert der Mast Extender? Knnte ich damit  das 4.7 auf einem 370 fahren? Zum fliegen wre nur ein Mast halt praktisch. Und kann ich ein 2012 Platinum mit 2013/14 Segel kombinieren? Hat sich an den Segeln in den letzten zwei Jahren viel verndert? 
Vielen Dank, Andrea

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Rainer,

es ist immer gnstiger wenn man zum neuen Segel auch einen Mast gleichem Baujahr besorgt. Eine Abweichung von 2-2 Jahren ist nicht so schlimm aber danach wird es schon schwieriger das Segel richtig zu trimmen oder zum optimalen laufen zu bringen. Ich wrde schauen, wenn das Geld nicht so locker sitzt, einen gebrauchten Mast zu bekommen. Fr dein Segel geht auch ein Gold oder Platinum. Einen Silver oder Red oder billiger wrde ich nicht nehmen. diese Masten sind eher fr Fremdsegel gedacht um auch diesen Markt abzudecken.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo MaBi,

es gibt schon eine Verschlechterung des Fahverhalten wenn du einen 460 mit Extender fhrst um eine Alternative zum 490 zu haben. Das Wort Alternative heit ja auch es ist nicht das Optimum.
Das Segel wird etwas schwammiger und rotiert nicht richtig. Wenn du damit leben kannst ist diese Kombi schon ok.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Andrea,

weg mit dem alten Zeug! Die Abstimmung die du gewhlt hast ist ok. Nur wrde ich versuchen alle Segel als Hero zu bekommen. das Hero ist ein sehr leistungsstarkes Segel und du deckst damit eine breite Windrange ab. Du solltest aber wissen, dass man beim Hero immer eine Segelgre weniger nehmen kann wegen der Power. Deine Platinum kannst du auch noch fr die Segel nehmen. Einziger Wermutstropfen dann, das Segel flattert etwas mehr im Top wen es Flext und macht etwas Gerusche.
Und! Es hat sich schon etwas in den letzten zwei Jahren bei den segeln gendert. Viel Spa mit den neuen Teilen.  :Happy: )



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## waverea

Hallo Jan

Vielen Dank fr die rasche Antwort. Nochmals eine Frage zum Masten.  Wre es besser das 3.7 auf einem 400 zu fahren? Geht das berhaupt? Und wenn ich schon am Aufrsten bin, lohnt sich die Investition in die Shox Mastverlngerung? Oder soll ich mir die Version zum Aufrstung kaufen?  Eine neue Verlngerung brauche ich ja sowieso.
Viele Grsse, Andrea

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Andrea,

ja du kannst das 3,7 auf einem 400 Mast fahren. Es ist dann zwar etwas hrter im Handling aber es geht. Auch kannst du einen Extender nehmen wenn du in den Urlaub fhrst um nicht so viele Masten mitzunehmen. Aber ansonsten wrde ich dir schon empfehlen dir noch einen 370 und einen 430 zu besorgen. Am besten gebraucht damit es nicht zu teuer wird.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## thorti

Hi, Jan,
habe mir notgedrungen fr den immer mehr schwchelnden Meltemi frs nchste Jahr ein 6,9er Volt (2014) besorgt. Ich denke, ein 460er Mast SDM ist die erste Wahl - oder?

Danke und Gru,

Thorsten

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Thorsten,

das Volt 6,9m ist die einzige Gre bei der der SDM Mast die bessere Wahl ist. ich finde, dass dieses Segel nicht so gut mit einem RDM geht. Es sollte aber idealer Weise ein Platinum und alternativ ein Gold sein.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## rainerkauss

> Hallo Rainer,
> 
> es ist immer gnstiger wenn man zum neuen Segel auch einen Mast gleichem Baujahr besorgt. Eine Abweichung von 2-2 Jahren ist nicht so schlimm aber danach wird es schon schwieriger das Segel richtig zu trimmen oder zum optimalen laufen zu bringen. Ich wrde schauen, wenn das Geld nicht so locker sitzt, einen gebrauchten Mast zu bekommen. Fr dein Segel geht auch ein Gold oder Platinum. Einen Silver oder Red oder billiger wrde ich nicht nehmen. diese Masten sind eher fr Fremdsegel gedacht um auch diesen Markt abzudecken.
> 
> MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de



Hallo Jan,
vielen Dank fr Deine Antwort, mach ich dann halt so, bld ist es aber schon, habe jetzt quasi 3 Masten als Ersatz.
Gre
von Rainer

----------


## fred

hallo jan,

leider hab ich mein warp aus 2006 endgltig "zerstrt". deshalb stellt sich fr mich die frage, ob ich den 490er platinum mast (auch aus 2006, schwarz) fr ein aktuelleres modell noch sinnvoll einsetzen kann - ev. ein ram, oder (weniger gern) auch ein s-type - 50cm platinum extender htte ich auch noch.

segel sollte mglichst gro sein und auch noch neu erhltlich sein. 
wr doch zu schade, wenn der mast als bohnenstange im garten endet  :Happy: 

gre, fred

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Fred,

jedes Segel hat seine Zeit.
deinen 2006 Platinum kannst du noch hier bei Kleinanzeigen verkaufen. Fr die neuen Segelmodelle eignet er sich kaum.
 Sorry. :-(




MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## @AV

Hallo Jan,

ich wrde gerne NS 460 SDM Gold oder Silver zu mein E-type 6.6 von 2014 kaufen. Zwei fragen: Kann ich auch ein alteres Mast benutzen oder muss es 2014 sein? Werde es auch zu meinem alten WARP F06 7.3 passen?

Danke,
MfG,
Ales

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Ales,

ich wrde dir zu einem Gold 2013 raten der msste zu beiden segeln ganz gut passen.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Nautilus

ch empfehle dir das Warp nicht, weil es nicht zu dem Mast passt und du wolltest doch keinen Kompromiss eingehen.

----------


## @AV

> ch empfehle dir das Warp nicht, weil es nicht zu dem Mast passt und du wolltest doch keinen Kompromiss eingehen.



Hallo Nautilius,

wieso denkst du, dass Warp F06 7.3m zu mast gold 2013 nicht passt?

Danke,
MfG,
Ales

----------


## Moonraker77

Hallo Jan,

das ist ja der Hammer hier, hab mich in den letzten zwei Tagen durch 50% des Themas gelesen und hab viel "mitgenommen" bzgl. meinem krzlich gnstig erstandenen 2009er Duke 5.9.

Beim Duke-Package war ein 430 RDM Silver (Jahr unbekannt, aber schtze nen 2011) dabei und jetzt wird mir gem den verschiedenen Antworten immer klarer, dass dies nicht der richtige Mast fr das Segel ist!

Nun gibt's hier in den Anzeigen gerade einen 430SDM Gold von 2011. Dass der SDM die empfohlene Alternative ist wei ich nun, jedoch nicht ob auch der Jahrgang mit 2011 noch zum 2009 Duke passt. Geht das i.O. und ist besser als die Kombi mit obigem RDM?

Bin Wiedereinsteiger/Wiederanfnger (72kg), da ich seit 1991 nicht mehr gesurft bin und wrde das auf nem 2011 Shark 135HRS fahren. berlege mir auch gerade dazu noch nen Natural 7.3 aus 2011 zu holen (fr Leichtwind), wo der 430 ja gerade noch passen wrde mit 42er Extension. Klar nen 460er wre die bessere Alternative aber mein Budget ist jetzt schon berschritten : ( Ergo, ich knnte auf beiden Segeln den gleichen Mast benutzen.

Gru,
Moonraker

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Moonraker,

ja der 2011er Gold geht auch fr dein Duke von 2009 und das auf jeden Fall viel besser als der Silver.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## tommer

Hiho,

ich habe mir ein altes Daytona 8,3 zugelegt, der Mast dazu ist ein Gaastra Ignition 100 in 490. Das Zeug ist ca. von 2007, aber noch ganz gut in Schuss. Hatte aber den Eindruck, dass ich zuviel am Vorliek reissen muss um das Segel mit Looseleech bis zu Markierung zu kommen; auch ist der Windbereich nach meinem Gefhl zu klein. Wenn ich richtig geguckt habe, ist mein Mast eher ein Hardtop, die Mastempfehlung fr das Daytona irgendwas mit  460 Wavemast(25) plus Extender, das wre eher Flextop; oder? Was wre jetzt sinnvoll zu tun- knnte ein 490er GUN Select(75) was bringen oder muss ich ganz anders denken?
Macht es fr mich als Hobbyheizer Sinn, ein Trimmsystem anzubauen?

Vielen Dank schonmal und viele Gre aus dem hohen Norden + natrlich: guten Rutsch!
Tom

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Tom,

wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast, ist dein Mast den du verwendest viel zu hart im Topbereich. Fr alle North Segel sind Flex Top Masten gedacht. D knntest den Gun nehmen aber auch der ist nicht das Optimum. Versuche einfach mal, vielleicht hier im Gebrauchtmarkt, einen Platinum oder Gold Mast von 2006 bis 2009 zu bekommen der passt am besten.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## hightube

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte am Samstag auf die Boot und wollte dort mal nach einem neuen 4,5 Segel schauen.
Nur weiss ich nicht so genau was ich mir holen soll. Habe nur SDM Masten (North 4oo, 430 Sting und 460 Fiberspar schon lter).
Meine bisherigen Segel sind 6,2; 5,4 Natural, 4,4 Style und 3,7 von Neilpryde Combat
Was knnt Ihr mir raten was ich mir holen sollte und wie teuer sind die so im schnitt knnen von mir aus 2 Jahre alt sein, weil leider komme ich nicht so oft im Jahr auf`s Wasser, deshalb bin ich nicht so anspruchsvoll.

MFG 
Oliver

----------


## paulchen

Hallo Jan,
ich mchte mir einen neuen RDM Mast in der Lnge 370 zulegen. Ich werde den Mast in meinem ICE 4,2 von 2010 und in meinem HERO 3,7 von 2014 nutzen. Ich habe entweder einen Gold RDM von 2012 oder von 2014 zur Auswahl. Ich tendiere eher zum Masten von 2012, da er natrlich gnstiger ist. Ich nutze diese Segelgren eher selten, geht der 2012er oder sollte ich besser den 2014er nehmen?

Danke & Gru, Paul

----------


## stiga257

Hallo Jan,
nachdem nun nach und nach meine Rave und Voodoo (aus Ende 90`) kaputtgehen
habe ich aufgerstet auf ein 2013er Hero 5,6 (fahre ich bisher mit dem 430 silver rdm, der auch auf dem Segel als Alternative angegeben wird) und ein 2014 Volt 4,7.
Wre anstatt des Gold von North auch ein Tecno Limits Super Light 100% in 400rdm eine fahrbare Alternative?

Zur Zeit kann es mit einem 400 Viper Wave sdm gefahren werden, stand auf jeden Fall beim Aufriggen ganz annehmbar.

ber kurz oder lang werden noch ein 5,3 und ein 4,2 folgen, wobei auch da Hero, Volt oder Ice angepeilt werden.

Gefahren werden sie dann von Surfern zwischen 64 und 74 Kg, also eher leichte Surfern.


Danke fr deine geduldigen Antworten.

Gru stiga257

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Paul,

wenn du den Mast nur selten fhrst geht auch der 2012. Aber der 2014 liegt natrlich dem Schnitt der Segel etwas besser.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo stiga257,


fahren kannst du natrlich alle Masten in den Segeln aber ob sie alle richtig funktionieren.......
Ich kann der Kombi Tecno Limits Super Light - North nichts abgewinnen. Versuch lieber einen North RDM von 2012 -2015 in Gold zu bekommen.
Ps.: ich glaube nicht das der Silver als Alternative angegeben ist. Fr mich gehen nur die Gold und viel besser natrlich die Platinum.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## cire

Hej Jan,

wie kann ich meine beiden S-Type 6,6 und 7,8 (2012) tunen? Zur Zeit fare ich die Segel mit einem Gold SDM 460 Mast und einer Gold Gabel. Wrde z. B. auch ein Platinum aus 2011 passen? Bringt ein Platinum-Mast oder eine Platinum-Gabel mehr?

Vielen Dank und Gru von der Elbe
Cire

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Cire,


kurze und knappe Antwort JA.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## cire

Heu Jan, wie jetzt?
Was meinst du, passt der 2011 Mast zu den Segeln?
Und was bringt mehr beim tunen, Mast oder Gabel upgraden?

Danke und Gru
Cire

----------


## Jan G-901

Hey Cire,

ein 2011 Platinum Mast reicht aus um mehr aus deinem Segel zu holen. Eine Carbon Gabel von North (wegen der Passform (Gabelweite -Segelbauch)) wre schn, ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache, weil zu direktes Feeling.

MfG, Jan von backwiddivision.de

----------


## cire

Heu Jan,
Vielen Dank fr deine Ausfhrung.
Cire

----------


## iseepictures

Hi Jan,
ich habe versuchet, ein Thread darber zu finden, aber nicht gefunden. Ich benutze die Power XT 2.0 und finde es super. Ich habe aber 2 Fragen: in Vergleich mit dem alten Power XT ist sehr schwer fr mich, die Lampen raus zu sehen, wenn schon an der anderen Seite gekommen ist. Hast du ein Tip?
Und noch eine Frage ber Pflege. Meine alte Verlngerung hatte ich ein paar Mal im Jahr auseinander gebaut und mit Silikon oder WD40 gesprht. Muss ich jetzt das auch machen?
Tausend Dank fr deine Antwort, es ist super, dass du da bist.
Charlie

----------


## Orko

Hi Jan. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich das oben genannte Segel zugelegt. Er hatte gehofft, dsss sich dies aug seine. 430er Gun Loop fahren lsst. Nachdem wir es mal aufgebaut haben erscheint dieser nun deutlich zu weich. Mit meinem 2012Gold sah das da schon ganz anders aus. Also nun die Frage,  welcher Mast sollte da rein? Min. Silber vermutlich aber ab welchem Jahr?

Dank dir

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Charlie,

das der Tampen bei der neuen XT schwer herausziehbar ist ist normal und der hohen Federspannung der Anpressfeder zu verdanken. Diese hat jetzt einen viel hheren Anpressdruck um das Durchrutschen des Tampen zu verhindern. 
Es gibt aber einen Trick. Du musst den Tampen ber die Kante vom Klemmrad weg ziehen. Damit drckst du die Feder zurck und der Tampen wird vom Klemmrad freigegeben.
Grundstzlich ist eine Wartung der XT nicht notwendig. Verwendet man Fette oder le kann sich eine Schleifpaste bilden die den Verschlei noch erhht, denn die Schmiermittel binden den Sand.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Orko,

es gibt kaum Fremdmasten die gut in Northsegeln funktionieren. Am besten gehen Gold oder Platinum Masten. Von Silver, Red oder Black wrde ich auf Grund der zu schlechten Performance abraten.
Fr euer Segel empfehle ich Gold oder Platinum von 2008 bis 2011. Die passen am besten dazu.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Windsurfing Soest

Hallo Jan,

ich habe mir ein 2012 Idol Code 5.0. gebraucht gekauft. Beim Aufbau habe ich die oberste Falte bis zum Trimmpunkt im Segel getrimmt. Dann ist das Achterliek allerdings ziemlich loose. Ist das normal oder der Mast (400er, RDM Gun Select) zu weich? In meinen ICE-Segeln gehen die Masten ziemlich gut.

Gru Klaus

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Klaus,

es ist normal wenn du einen Gun Mast fr das Segel verwendest, er ist viel zu hart im Top. Nimm einen North Gold oder Platinum. Ideal aus 2011-2013.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Knork

Hallo Jan, 
ich habe mir ein Natural aus 2009 in 6,6 qm gekauft. Meine Frage ist nun welchen Mast ich am Besten in dem Segel fahren kann (oder sollte). Und aus welchem Jahr dieser sein sollte.

Vielen Dank und Gre

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Knork,

am besten einen 430 Platinum aus 2008 wenn du den berhaupt noch bekommst. Sonst gehen auch Platinum und Gold bis 2011.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Orko

> Hallo Knork,
> 
> am besten einen 430 Platinum aus 2008 wenn du den berhaupt noch bekommst. Sonst gehen auch Platinum und Gold bis 2011.
> 
> MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de



Hey  Jan. Das msstest du uns bitte nochmal erklren.  North gibt ja 460 als ideale Lnge an (Vorliekslnge 464).Warum 430? Und spricht aus deiner Sicht was gegen einen 460er, da er da ja ggf. nochmal ein greres Segel drauf fahren knnte. 
MfG

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Orko,

ups da ist mir ein fehler unterlaufen. Du hast recht es sollte ein 460 Gold oder Platinum sein. Der 430 ist nur die Alternative. So etwas kommt dabei raus wenn mann sich stndig ablenken lsst.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## FastTrack

Hi Jan!

berlege meine derzeitige Hero/Ice Segel zu erneuern. Ich htte da ein gutes Angebot IDOLs (code) zu bekommen, ein 5.3er & 4.7er aus 2013. Mein Masten ist ein Gold aus 2012 und es soll zum Tricksen sein. Kurze Frage deshalb zu den Segeln:
- inwieweit ist das stabil bei oberen Windbereichen, wandert der Druckpunkt?
- macht es doch mehr Sinn 2014er od sogar 2015er zu kaufen?

LG, FT

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo FT,

die IDOLs sind schon sehr Druckpunktstabil.Ich wrde aber lieber zu den 2014 oder 2015 tendieren, da diese ausgereifter sind.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## FastTrack

Super, Danke Jan!

----------


## paulchen

Hi Jan,
da ich krzlich meinen 400er Masten geschrottet habe, dachte ich mir es muss doch eine Mglichkeit geben meine Segelpalette so zu whlen, dass ich ohne einen 400er auskomme. Ich mchte nmlich nicht fr 4.2 / 4.7 und 5.3 jeweils einen eigenen Masten nutzen, jedoch ist das anscheinend von North so vorgesehen (370 und 430 Platinum RDM Masten habe ich bereits). Kannst Du mir ein 4,7er raten, welches ich mit meinem 370er nutzen kann? Laut North-Angaben ist das einzige das Ego bis 2011, welches als empfohlenen Mast einen 370 hat. Was wrdest Du mir raten:
1) ein Ego 4,7 von 2011 zu kaufen
2) ein aktuelles Hero 4,7 mit dem als Alternative angegebenen 370er nutzen
3) doch einen 400er zu kaufen

Danke, Gru,
Paul

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Paul,

mit dem Alternativ-Mastkonzept von North kannst du auch ohne 400 Mast klar kommen denn fr z.B. die Heros kannst du bis 4,7m einen 370 Mast benutzen. Klar funktioniert das Segel dann nicht mehr so super wie mit dem Idealmast aber man kann es immer noch gut fahren. Einzig das Hero 5,0m bentigt einen 400er und es wird dafr keine Alternative angegeben. Fr dein 5,3m kannst du dann den 430er benutzen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## paulchen

Danke fr die schnelle Rckantwort! 

Also wrdest Du mir eher zu einem Hero 4.7 + RDM Platinum 370 von 2012 raten (Alternativ-Mastkonzept), oder wre ein Ego 4.7 von 2011 (Idealmast = 370) + RDM Platinum 370 von 2012 die bessere Wahl?

Danke, Gru, 
Paul

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Paul,

immer lieber das Hero+ RDM Platinum 370 von 2012 . ;-)


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## paulchen

Super, danke Jan!!!

----------


## Knork

Hallo Jan,
ich bin immer noch verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem 460er Mast (gold/Platinum) aus den Jahren 2008-2011 fr mein Natural 6,6 aus 2009. Finde aber leider keinen passenden Mast. Jetzt ist hier bei Dailydose Kleinanzeigen ein Platinum aus 2006 (so glaube ich zumindest) zum Verkauf inseriert. Wrde der deiner Meinung nach im Notfall auch funktionieren oder gibt es gravierende Unterschiede?!

Viele Gre Torsten

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Torsten, 

ich kann dir leider den 2006er Mast nicht fr dein Segel empfehlen. Er unterscheidet sich schon sehr von den Masten ab 2008. Du knntest noch Gold oder Platinum von 2012 bis 2015 nehmen. Diese werden aber nicht ganz so gut wie die aus 2008 bis 2011 in deinem Segel arbeiten aber immer noch um ein weites besser als der 2006er.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Schnirk

Hallo Jan,
ich habe ein S-Type aus 2012 und finde keinen Gold mast aus 2012.
Ich kann einen North Viper Xcellerator 75 aus 2012 bekommen.
Funktioniert der in dem Segel ?
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Gold und Viper Masten und welche Baujahre passen noch zu dem Segel ?

Gru und Danke im voraus

Schnirk

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Schnirk,

die Masten unterscheiden sich im Einsatzgebiet. Der Glod ist da etwas mehr der Allrounder. Es passen noch die Jahrgnge 2011 und 2013 zu deinem Segel.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Schnirk

Hallo Jan,

vielen Dank fr die schnelle Antwort.
Fr welchen Einsatzbereich sind denn die Viper Masten gedacht ?
Ich brauche den Mast hauptschlich zum heizen und halsen.
Ist der Viper fr diesen Bereich nur eine Alternative zum Gold Mast ?

Gru

Schnirk

----------


## kleinfarben

Hi Jan,

ich besitze bereits einen Unifiber Enduro C100 CC 460er Mast aus 2011.
Wrde mir gerne ein 6,6er E Type zuzulegen.
Wrde das zusammen passen ?

Gru
Kleinfarben

----------


## ChristianAZ

Hi Jan,
erstmal Danke fr deine Bemhungen.
Nachdem mein North Platinum mittlerweile Risse unten an der Base bekommt und sich von innen langsam etwas auflst mchte ich mir einen neuen Mast kaufen.

Ich habe derzeit Daytonas in 9.0 und 7.3 und werde demnchst auf RAM's umstellen.
Welche Baujahre an Gold Masten sind mit den Segel kompatibel.
Kann ich einen 2009er Gold Mast mit einem 2012 Ram fahren? Oder muss ich da mindestens ein Mast ab Baujahr XY haben?
Mir geht es primr um die Kompatibilitt zu aktuellen North Segel.

Besten Dank,
Chris

----------


## Haole

Hallo Jan,

ich bruchte einen Tipp bzgl. des North Hero. Ich habe mir gnstig drei gebrauchte (4,0, 4,7,5,3; 2013) geschossen und brauche jetzt noch die passenden Masten. Leider reicht mein Budget nicht mehr fr drei gold/platinum und ich berlege nun was ich am besten mache. Einen platinuum 400cm fr alle, einen gold 370 oder 400 und einen silver 430. Ich wiege 90kg und fahre die Segela uf einem 86 Quad. 
Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Kleinfarben ,

leider passt dein Mast nicht so richtig zum E-Type. Idealer ist ein North Gold oder besser sogar ein Platinum ab Baujahr 2014. Vielleicht kannst du deinen Unifiber Enduro C100 CC 460er verkaufen und den Erls fr einen besser passenden Mart investieren.
Das E-Type ist ein klasse Segel.Ich fahre gerne damit und es macht echt Spa.




MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Chris,

kurz und bndig, ja die Kombination geht in Ordnung.



MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Haole,

fr dich reichen zwei Masten voll aus. Ich wrde mir an deiner Stelle einen 430 Gold und einen 400 Platinum besorgen. Bei deinen States barauchst du keinen 370er.





MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## markusmalaga

Hallo Jan, 

Vielen Dank im voraus fr deine wertvollen Tipps; ich habe ein X-type 6.0 und ein S-type 7.3 - macht es Sinn mir ein S-type 6.6 zu kaufen, oder ist die Abstufung etwas zu eng? Oder anders gefragt, was wre die natrliche Abstufung, wenn alle Segel von diesem Typ wren (S-type und X-type haben ja die gleichen Gren) ?

Vielen Dank, Markus

----------


## MR_KNISTER87

Hi Jan!


Htte gerne eine Empfehlung von dir. Ich mchte mir zwei North Ram in 5,7m und 5,2m zulegen. Da ich mit so wenig Masten wie mglich auskommen mchte, wrde ich gerne zwei verschiedene Modeljahrgnge kombinieren. Fr das Ram 2011 wird in 5,7m ein 400 cm Platinum empfohlen, ebenso fr das Ram 5,2 m ab 2012. (Ich mchte das aus 2013 kaufen.) 

Welches Modeljahr soll ich beim Mast whlen?

Danke fr deine Hilfe.

Viele Gre,

Fabian

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Markus,

ich denke deine Abstufung die du jetzt hast reicht aus. Ich wrde mir kein 6,6er kaufen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Fabian,

du kannst die Gold und Platinum 2011 bis 2014 nehmen.




MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.de

----------


## genc

Hallo Jan,

Ich fahre seit 19 Monaten ein North S-Type 8.4 (2012er Modell) und mir ist der Mast zum 2. Mal gestern gebrochen!!! Der erste Mast (490er Gold 2013) ist schon nach 6 Monaten gebrochen und wurde auf Garantie ausgetauscht - 3 Wochen Wartezeit ohne Ersatz! Da dachte ich mir, ok es ist vlt echt ein Materialfehler, aber als mir gestern der 2. Mast (460er Gold 2014) am Strand, 5 min nach dem Aufriggen gebrochen war glaube ich, dass es nicht mehr normal ist.
Ich bringe jedenfalls den Mast zum Hndler und lasse ihn wieder tauschen. Dennoch bin ich nun von der Qualitt der North Produkte enttuscht. Ich gehe schon mit den Teilen, wie mit rohen Eiern um - also immer schn im Mastbag, nirgendwo anstoen und immer schn im Schatten lagern. Die Garantie ist in 4 Monaten vorbei und bis der nchste Mast bricht ist wohl eine Frage der Zeit! Ich kann mir leider bei den Preisen nicht jedes Jahr einen neuen Mast kaufen. 

Ist es bei North Masten normal, dass sie so oft kaputt gehen oder liegt es vlt. am Segel? Was wrdest du an meiner Stelle machen, Segel verkaufen oder dem 3. Mast eine Chance geben?

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo genc,


nein es ist nicht normal, dass in so kurzer Zeit 2 Masten brechen. Wenn es welche vom gleichen Baujahr wren knnte man einen Produktionsfehler vermuten aber so????? 
Vielleicht bist du gerade der Pechvogel der surfnation ;-((

Leider ist es sehr schwer wenn nicht gar unmglich die Qualitt jedes Mastes zu testen. Wie ich wei werden immer Stichproben zum Test genommen. Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass es vor ein paar Jahren bei NP bei einer ganzen Serie Probleme gegeben hat weil ein Arbeiter
Ich wrde an deiner Stelle den Mast so schnell wie mglich wieder reklamieren, den Fall schildern aus Kullanz um einen Mast als bergang bitten.

Vielleicht bekommst du ja einen Platinum von 2013 oder 2014 als alternative angeboten (wenn dann warscheinlich mit einer kleinen Zuzahlung).

Leider

----------


## Rocketrider

Hallo Jan,
ich mchte meine Segelpalette auf North umstellen und mir ein E-Type zulegen.
Fahre zur Zeit ein 8,0er NCX. Welche Gre (7,8 oder 8,2) sollte ich whlen, um auf etwa gleiche Angleitleistung im unteren Windbereich zu kommen ?
Benutze fr ein 6,6er X-Type einen North Silver von 2011.
Kann ich diesen auch im E-Type verwenden ?

Vielen Dank fr Deine Hilfe
MfG

----------


## Georg-Mo

Hey Jan, ich habe noch einen XC - Viper 75 430 - 21 CC, Jahrgang ??? 
Welche Charakteristik hat dieser Mast. CC, CC-HT, CC-FT ?
Meine North Segel sind alle ab 2009. Kann es sein das der Viper eher ein CC-FT ist?
Ich finde im Netz leider keine eindeutigen Aussagen.
Danke fr deine Infos
und ein erfolgreiche Zeit

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Rocketrider,

das 7,8 E-Type kommt dem 8,0er schon sehr nahe. Ich wrde das nehmen.
Der Silver ist nicht der optimale Mast, fr kein North Segel. Lieber einen Gold oder sogar Platinum und dem Spa steh nichts mehr im Wege.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Georg-Mo,

der masst ist eher ein CC-FT Mast und ist nicht mehr Zeitgem zu den neueren North Segeln.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## SaniMike2003

Hallo Jan,

Ich habe geplant mir ein 9,3er Ram F14 zuzulegen. Ich habe noch einen Gold 490 aus 2011. Wird der passen? 

Passt der Mast auch in ein 8,8er Stype SL 2015?

Danke Michael

----------


## benhaecker

Hallo Jan,

vielen Dank dafr, dass Du hier Rede und Antwort stehst!  :Smile: 

Ich fahre jetzt seit einem Jahr ein 2013'er North Volt 6,4 auf einem 2013'er SDM Gold 430 und bin davon begeistert, wie leicht sich das Segel fahren lsst, und welchen unglaublichen Windbereich das Ding hat! Meine restlichen Segel sind zwar noch gut, aber schon recht alt, daher wrde ich gerne die Mglichkeit nutzen und meine Segelplatte umstellen. Bisher habe ich nach unten noch folgende Gren gehabt: 6,4 - 5,3 - 4,7 - 4,2


Ich wei, dass dies eine unkonventionelle Abstufung wre, aber denkst Du 6,4 - 5,0 - 4,2 wre machbar? 


Ich wei, dass eine feinere Abstufung besser wre fr das Feintuning, aber vielleicht gibt das Volt solch einen breiten Einsatzbereich her? Damit htte ich ein Segel weniger durch die Gegend zu schleppen...

Gerne wrde ich auch umstellen von Gold auf Platinum bzw. Aero - welche Baujahre passen hier vom Segel und Mast zusammen? In Frage kommen also 2012, 2013 und 2014.

Bisher fahre ich SDM bin aber auch fr RDM offen, da die leichter zu greifen sind. 

Kurz zum drum herum: 
Rider: 90 kg
Board: Kode FreeWave 103
Welle, Flachwasser 15 kn bis 35 kn
fahre gerne berpowert. Springen, Halsen, Abreiten...

Gru und Danke, Ben

----------


## Robby

Hallo Jan, 

Mein 490er Platinum ist von 2012 der ist zu Dick die HYPER.CAMS schlagen nicht um
und die Gabel muss ich in der mittleren Aussparung schon auf Maximum ausfahren.
Ich komme nicht weiter!
Brauche ich da den 490er von 2014 der ist angeblich dnner?

Gru Robby

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Ben,

klar ist die Abstuffung etwas klein aber wenn es nicht anders geht......
Denke es geht in Ortnung. Ich wrde dir dafr aber einen RDM empfehlen.
Wenn du Segel haben mchtest die noch einen breiteren Ensatzbereich haben nimm lieber die Hero. 
Die von dir angegebenen Baujahre fr die Masten sind ok.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Michael,

ja der Mast msste passen. Wre aber etwas besser wenn du einen ab BJ 2013 nimmst.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Robby ,


die Camber kann man dem Mast anpassen. Ich glaube da gibt es sogar ein Video wir man die Camber krzt, so dass sie zum Mast passen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## benhaecker

Hi Jan,

danke fr Deine Antwort. Kannst Du mir das begrnden, warum das Hero einen greren Einsatzbereich als das Volt hat?

Windrange nach oben- 5 Latten haben bei gleicher Gre einen stabileren Druckpunkt als 4 Latten, oder nicht?
Angleiten: das Hero hat zwar mehr Bauch, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich mit einem 5,8er Hero bei weniger Wind ins Gleiten komme, als mit einem 6,4er Volt?

Gru und Danke, Ben

----------


## Orko

Hallo Jan. 

Ich habe mir ein Duke 5.9 aus 2012 zugelegt und mchte es eigentlich auf meinem Gun Select 2013 100% SDM fahren, da ich den Mast schon fr mein 6.3er Slalomsegel habe. Laut Surftest etc. sollte das von der Biegekurve ja eigentlich gut passen. 
Nach dem ersten Aufriggen heute bin ich etwas zwiegespalten. Vom Loose her sah es gar nicht schlecht aus (bis max. Trimmpunkt durchgezogen), allerdings war auch das Fenster darunter etwas flatterig. Normal? Oder darf sich das Loose nur im obersten Teil zeigen. Und die Latten waren nur mit etwas Druck zum rotieren zu bewegen. Ist das SDM typisch, oder dann doch Mast abhngig? Welchen Mast wrdest du denn optimalerweise empfehlen? 

Habe mal ein Bild drangehngt, wobei das Segel hier vllt. sogar etwas zu sehr durchgezogen war, da ich testen wollte, ob die Latten so weiter vom Mast weg kommen. Aber fr einen Eindruck glaube ich ok.

----------


## StefanS

Hallo Jan,

mchte mir ein gebrauchtes 2014er Volt 6,4 zulegen. 

2 Masten stehn zur verfgung: 2011er North Silver RDM 430 oder North Gold RDM 430 Baujahr (07 oder 08)

Meine Frage ist jetzt: Macht der alte Gold mit dem 2014er Volt Sinn oder habe ich da mit dem neueren aber "schlechterem" Silver mehr Erfolg?
Bin auch am berlegen nach nem 5,4 Volt oder altem Duke, da wre der Gold RDM doch wegen mehr Carbon besser oder?
Geldmig bin ich auf die 2 limitiert, deswegen interessiert mich welcher Mast in beiden Fllen besser wre.

Bitte um Info!
Danke, Stefan

----------


## thorti

Hi, Jan,
hier mal eine etwas andere Frage. Da auch der Nachwuchs mit ordentlichem Material surfen soll und auch der Papa nur volts hat, habe ich meinem Sohn nun ein North Drive in 3,3 mit 3,44 Mastlnge besorgt. Nun habe ich von seinem alten Rigg noch einen 300er Mast. Meinst Du, ich kann ne 45er Verlngerung nehmen oder muss ein neuer Mast her? Nur zur besseren Einschtzung: Mein Sohn wiegt 36 Kilo. Schon jetzt vielen Dank fr die Mhe.
VG 
Thorsten

----------


## nilshh

Hallo. Ich mu leider mal Frusst loswerden. Hab im Mai 3 neue! E-Type gekauft und alle drei haben Mngel. Das htte ich von North echt nicht erwartet. Naja, nu erstmal zurck zum Hndler (auf eigene Kosten) und hoffen, das es nicht allzu lange dauert, und ich auch heile Segel zurck bekomme. Was ein Sch....!! Das wars mit North, denke ich. Schade und zum ko....!

----------


## Orko

> Hallo. Ich mu leider mal Frusst loswerden. Hab im Mai 3 neue! E-Type gekauft und alle drei haben Mngel. Das htte ich von North echt nicht erwartet. Naja, nu erstmal zurck zum Hndler (auf eigene Kosten) und hoffen, das es nicht allzu lange dauert, und ich auch heile Segel zurck bekomme. Was ein Sch....!! Das wars mit North, denke ich. Schade und zum ko....!



Verstndlich das du dich rgerst, aber glaubst du deine Mail ist hier richtig aufgehoben? Soll Jan sich jetzt im Namen von North Sails bei dir entschuldigen? Abgesehen davon triffst du Null Aussage ber die Art der Mngel.  Wrde mich nicht wundern,  wenn Jan irgendwann keinen Bock mehr auf den Thread hier htte,  was enorm schade wre. Fr dich ja jetzt egal,  da du eh kein North mehr kaufst.....ohne vllt.  erstmal die Reklamation abzuwarten?!

----------


## MaBi

Hallo Jan,
leider ist mir mein North Platinium heute gebrochen.
Brauche also einen 460er Mast fr mein 7,8 X-Type von 2011 und mein 8,4  S-Type von 2013.
Knnte da einen 2015 Gold Mast bekommen, passt das? 
Danke
MaBi

----------


## Aleksandros

Hallo Jan
ich suche ein Segel zwischen meinem Volt 5,3 und meinem Volt 6,4. Habe bis jetzt ein Duke 5,9 von 2011 und wrde das gerne ersetzen. 
Boards fahre ich damit einen Fanatic Freewave 95l mit Thruster und ein FW106l...
Ich berlege ob ich eine Hero in 5,8 nehme oder ein volt in 5,9... oder sogar ein Hero in 5,6???
Habe auch schon berlegt, das 6,4er Volt gegen ein 6,6er E Type einzutauschen...
Vielleicht hast du einen Tip fr mich....
Danke und Gre, Alex

Achso, ich wiege ca. 92kg...

----------


## buschreiter

Hi, erstmal vielen Dank fr die tolle Hilfestellung hier. Ich mchte mir zur Abstufung nach unten ein North E Type kaufen. Unterstes Segel ist zur Zeit ein 2012er Natural in 6.2. Frage ist nun, welche Gre Sinn macht (tendiere zu 5.4), da ich nur Flachwasser fahre und welcher 4.30 Mast zu dem Natural und zum e Type passen wrde. 
Vielen Dank
Achim

----------


## Jan G-901

Sorry Leute fr die spten Antworten. Ich lag im Krankenhaus.

Jan von Backwinddivision

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Be,

das Hero zeichnet sich durch eine andere Position des Segelbauchs gegenber des Volts aus. Durch die kompaktere Outline gleitet es frher an, steht aber der Windrange nach oben dem Volt in nichts nach. Einzig die permanente Segelpower kann fr den nicht so versierten Surfer als unangenehm empfunden werden. Das Volt hat von beiden Segel das viel bessere ON OFF Verhalten. Fr Reviere wie Nord- und Ostsee oder Reviere mit side, sideon oder onshore Winden ist das durch die nicht ganz so kraftvollen und kleineren Wellen  nicht so wichtig. Da ist die Power um durch die Brandung und Strmung zu kommen entscheidender.



MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Orko,

der Gun Mast passt nicht zu deinem Segel. Zwar stimmt die Biegekurve aber die prozentuale Biegung Top zu Base weicht bis zu 5% vom North Platinum und 4% vom Gold ab. Der Gun Mast ist im Top viel zu hart.



MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Stefan,

nie den Silver nehmen. Wenn du nur die beiden Masten zur Auswahl hast nimm den Gold. Besser aber einen Platinum oder Gold ab 2013.


MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Thorsten,

klar in der Gre 3,3m kannst du den Mast noch so verlngern. Bei Gren ab 4,0m sollte es dann aber schon ein hochwertiger Northmast sein.


MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo MaBi ,

kurze knappe Antwort. Ja.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Aleksandros,

warum mchtest du noch ein Segel dazwischen? Je grer die Segel werden um so weiter knnen sie in der Gre auseinander liegen und deine Abstimmung ist voll ok. Du kannst mit dem Trimm beider Segel alles dazwischen abdeckn. Geld sparen !!! ;-)


MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hllo Achim,

das 5,4 E-Type ist voll ok. Das kannst du noch gut mit einem 430er Mast fahren.


MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## MaBi

Ich fahre sowohl ein Natural  als auch X-Type. Das X-Type fhrt sich aber anderst als das Natural.  Mchte mir jetzt ein E-Type in 5,4 zulegen. Ich denke, dass das E-Type von der Fahrcharakteristik nher am Natural als am X-Type liegt, die identischen Mae (Vorliek, Boom) lassen dies vermuten. Ist das richtig?
Danke MaBi

----------


## alekkx

Hallo Jan, ich habe mir vor kurzem ein north hero 4,2 von 2013 zugelegt und fahre momentan als kleinsten Mast einen 400 prolimit stx 60% mit cc. Hltst du es fr sinnvoll, die Palette fr das Segel noch um einen 370 north platinum zu erweitern? Wenn ja, ab welchem Jahr wre das mglich? Hat sich die biegekurve der rdms in den letzten Jahren berhaupt groartig verndert? 

Gru, 
Alex

----------


## Jonie

Hallo Jan,
Ich hab ein Nort viper 100% mast gekauft und wollte fragen ob es berhaupt noch Segel gibt die auf den Mast passen bzw. Welche alten Segel drauf passen 
Mit freundlichen Gren 
Jonie

----------


## t.t.m.

Ich fahre GUN und Gaastra Segel auf North oder Arrows Masten, da ist kein Unterschied festzustellen.

Passen wrden auch 01er NP V8 , ein 01er TransAm und ein 02er S-Nova 

MfG

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo MaBi,

das E-Type ist ein Hybrid aus den beiden Segeln. Ich persnlich wrde es mit keinem so richtig vergleichen.


Mfg, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Alex,

ja ich halte es fr sinnvoll eine 370 North RDM zu besorgen. Ambesten einen Platinum ab Bj. 2012 oder einen Gold ab Bj. 2013. Bei den Northmasten hat sich kontinuierlich etwas an der prozentualen Verteilung der Biegung Top zu Base verndert.



MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Jonie,

von den neueren Segeln passt keines mehr zu dem Viper Mast. Sorry.  :Frown: 


MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jonie

Hey danke, 
und nach welchen "alten" Segeln kann ich ausschau halten ?

----------


## KIV

Fr welchen Einsatzzweck denn..? Und welche Lnge hat der Mast?
Ich fahre auch noch die alten Vipers, passen mE in Voodoo, ICE, Duke. Meine Volt von 2014 haben sich auch noch nicht beschwert, bei wenig Vorliekspannung (Trimm-Markierung 'Minimum') rotieren die Latten aber nicht gut.
Ansonsten kannst Du noch zB nach GUN Segeln schauen, die haben eher noch die alte North-Biegekurve - sind aber so hochwertige Masten eher nicht gewohnt...  :Big Smile:

----------


## benhaecker

Hi Jan,

ich hoffe Dir geht's nach dem Krankenhaus wieder besser - wnsche Dir auf jeden Fall gute Genesung  :Smile:  Danke Dir noch mal fr die Erluterung. Ich wei, dass sowohl bei Segel als auch bei Boards nicht nur Volumen bzw Gre entscheidend ist, sondern auch der Shape.
Bei Vergleich zwischen Hero und Volt bei gleicher Gre stimme ich mit Dir vollkommen berein, aber das grte Hero ist mit 5,8 definitiv kleiner als mein 6,4er Volt oder als das grte verfgbare Volt mit 6,9 qm. Wie siehst Du den direkten Vergleich zwischen diesen beiden Segel? Ist es nicht so, dass Du mit den 0,6 qm mehr im Volt mehr Druck und mehr Vortrieb im Segel hast als mit einem 5,8er Hero, speziell wenn Du wie ich 90 kg auf die Waage bringst?

Gru, Ben

----------


## Schnirk

Hallo Jan,
ich mchte mir ein neues S Type 8,3 aus 2015 kaufen. Passt der 460er Gold 2014 zu dem Segel oder soll ich lieber ein S Type 8,4 aus 2014 kaufen ?
Gibt es groe Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Segeln.

----------


## Orko

Hi Jan. Nachdem du mir geschrieben hast, dass der Gun Select 100 nicht zum Duke 5.9 passt. Und irgendwie in meinem AC1 6.3 auch nicht wirklich funktioniert,   berlege ich mir ein hier angebotenes Ram F12 in 6.3 zuzulegen und einen n passenden Mast fr beide Segel. Wrde ein Platinum 2015 funktionieren bzw. Welche Jahrgnge passen generell? 
DANKE

----------


## Jonie

> Fr welchen Einsatzzweck denn..? Und welche Lnge hat der Mast?
> Ich fahre auch noch die alten Vipers, passen mE in Voodoo, ICE, Duke. Meine Volt von 2014 haben sich auch noch nicht beschwert, bei wenig Vorliekspannung (Trimm-Markierung 'Minimum') rotieren die Latten aber nicht gut.
> Ansonsten kannst Du noch zB nach GUN Segeln schauen, die haben eher noch die alte North-Biegekurve - sind aber so hochwertige Masten eher nicht gewohnt...



North Viper Race 100% 460, habs mit meinem 6,2 Natural versucht, ging aber garnicht gut.. :/

----------


## Orko

> Hi Jan. Nachdem du mir geschrieben hast, dass der Gun Select 100 nicht zum Duke 5.9 passt. Und irgendwie in meinem AC1 6.3 auch nicht wirklich funktioniert,   berlege ich mir ein hier angebotenes Ram F12 in 6.3 zuzulegen und einen n passenden Mast fr beide Segel. Wrde ein Platinum 2015 funktionieren bzw. Welche Jahrgnge passen generell? 
> DANKE



Hi Jan. ich habe mir den 2015 Platinum 430 SDM jetzt von Privat neu gekauft und der sieht auf den ersten Blick super aus im Duke 5.9 2012. Ein passendes RAM oder S-Type suche ich aber noch in 6.3. Welche sollten da passen auf den Mast (Baujahr)? Und eine Frage beschftigt mich noch. Beim zusammenstecken der Masthlften bleibt an zwei Seiten ein "kleiner" Spalt. Scheinbar sind die Kanten nicht plan. Ist dies ein Mangel oder unbedenklich. Habe ich so noch nie gesehen. 

Siehe Bild 

DANKE

----------


## sparrow

Hallo Jan,

ich fahre die Kombination 5,9er Duke aus 2011 mit einem 430er RDM Gold Mast aus 2013 jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit und bin sehr unglcklich damit. Das Segel ist viel zu flach getrimmt, ich muss die Gabel sechs Zentimeter weiter ausziehen, als auf dem Segel angegeben. Hat sich die Biegekurve so stark gendert, dass ich das Segel nicht mit diesem Mast fahren kann?

Ich bin jetzt drauf und dran das Segel zu verkaufen und mir ein anderes anzuschaffen. Kannst Du eine Kaufempfehlung geben, welches der neueren North Segel gut zu dem Mast passt?

Es sollte ein "bump and jump" Segel sein. Ich be auch die einfacheren Freestyletricks wie Spock und Flaka. Gre um die 6 qm.

Vielen Dank vorab.

Viele Gre
Markus

----------


## KIV

Ich habe hier einen passenden Viper 75% Carbon SDM drop shape. Wenn Du nen Kaufinteressenten fr Dein Segel hast, sag gerne bescheid.  :Wink: 
Nachfolger vom Duke ist das Volt, das fahre ich auch in 5,9
VG, Stefan

----------


## mcnille

Moin Jan,

kann man verschiedene Masttypen kombinieren? Sprich Silver Base und Platinum Top z.b.?
Wre ja mal eine Idee, oder? Macht wahrscheinlich keinen Sinn, oder? 

Danke und Gru
Nils

----------


## buschreiter

Hi Jan, zu meinem Erstaunen habe ich festgestellt, dass mein 2011er X Type in 7.3, das auf dem Silver Mast von 2010 wunderbar funktioniert, gar nicht auf meinen Gold aus 2013 passt. Wurde soviel gendert in den 2 Jahren?

Gru
Achim

----------


## megasurf

Hallo Jan und Rest der Surffreunde,

ich mchte mir einen North Platinum RDM 430 cm Mast aus 2014 kaufen und habe ein Angebot bei einem
Hndler gefunden,der Mast ist leicht gebraucht und zu einem fairen Preis zu haben.
Mir ist im Angebot aber aufgefallen,da nur im Unterteil ALUTEX.SHIELD verarbeitet wurde. (base only)

Sind normalerweise nicht im Unterteil und im Oberteil ALUTEX.SHIELD verarbeitet?
Ist das Oberteil vielleicht aus einem lteren Baujahr?
Oder gab es 2014 nur in der Base ALUTEX.SHIELD?

Vielen Dank fr eine Antwort

Gru
megasurf

----------


## Orko

> Hi Jan. ich habe mir den 2015 Platinum 430 SDM jetzt von Privat neu gekauft und der sieht auf den ersten Blick super aus im Duke 5.9 2012. Ein passendes RAM oder S-Type suche ich aber noch in 6.3. Welche sollten da passen auf den Mast (Baujahr)? Und eine Frage beschftigt mich noch. Beim zusammenstecken der Masthlften bleibt an zwei Seiten ein "kleiner" Spalt. Scheinbar sind die Kanten nicht plan. Ist dies ein Mangel oder unbedenklich. Habe ich so noch nie gesehen. 
> 
> Siehe Bild 
> 
> DANKE




Da du lnger nicht antwortest hufen sich die Fragen  :Wink: 
Ich habe jetzt also 430er Platinum SDM 2015 und Duke 5.9 und S-Type 6.0, beide aus 2012. Bist du der Meinung das das passt? Beim Duke sieht der Mast optisch perfekt aus. Beim S-Type wundert mich etwas, dass das Fenster oberhalb der optischen Trimmhilfe fast komplett loose bis zum Mast ist, wenn das Loose an der optischen Trimmhilfe auf min ist. Normal beim 6.0er?

----------


## ThorstenMG

Hallo Jan,

ich bentige einen Mast fr ein WARP 5,7 F2011.Wrdest Du einen 2014 bzw. 2015er Platinum-Mast empfehlen, oder besser ein Vor-2012-Modell?

VG, Thorsten

----------


## p51flier

Thorsten,
ich habe letztes Jahr in mein Warp 8,6 von 2012 einen 2014er Platinum reingesteckt. Die 2014er sind schon sehr flextop, daher sah das Segel auch sehr eigenartig aus. Sehr viel loose leech und eine schlabbrige Masttasche im Gabelbaumbereich.
Haben die 2011er Warps auch so viel Vorliekskrmmung wie die 2012er? Mein 8,6er hat gleich 4 Masten gekillt.
Sepp

----------


## ThorstenMG

Hallo Sepp,  das 2011er WARP kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, ich berlege noch den Kauf.
Mit den 2012ern auf 2014er Platinum hab ich hnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Sehr viel loose  Leech, ber dem Max-Punkt hinaus, und die Cams rotieren nicht.
Vielleicht hat Jan noch einen Tip?

VG, Thorsten

----------


## Moonraker77

Hallo,

Macht es Sinn ein 2014 e-type 7.8 mit einem 2011 gold 430 und einem silver xtender zu fahren oder ist diese Kombination suboptimal. Lohnt es sich einen empfohlenen 460er Mast zu kaufen.

Danke & Gru
Moonraker77

----------


## Blonder

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche fr mein 7.0 North Warp f2015 einen 460er Platinum und wollte mal fragen, wie da der letzte Stand ist bezgl. Mastbruch bei den Baujahren 2014/2015. Hat sich das jetzt erledigt oder sind die immernoch anfllig?

Gre!

----------


## p51flier

Die neuen Warps haben deutlich !! weniger Vorliekskrmmung. Die Mastbruchserie ging dazumal eben auf diese extreme Vorliekskurve und noch dazu eine fehlerhafte Charge von Italica zurck. Ist inzwischen alles behoben.

----------


## Blonder

Super! Danke dir fr die Auskunft. Das beruhigt mich  :Happy:

----------


## robin_her

Hallo alle zusammen!
Ich bin nach 5 Jahren Zwangspause wieder in unseren schnen Sport eingestiegen und brauche Hilfe beim Aufbau einer gescheiten Segelpalette!
Ich habe ein Fanatic Freewave 95 TE, wiege 65 kg, surfe am Ijsselmeer, Dmmer und gelegentlich Ostsee!
Habe schon damals North gefahren und will das auch weiterhin tun! Welches Segelmodell und welche  Gren wrdet ihr mir empfehlen um Manver wie Halse wieder zu lernen, sowie fr springen und vielleicht auch den einzelnen Freestyle Trick zu erlernen? Habe einige Angebote fr Idols, Volts und Heros! Habe gelesen, dass die Idols rein auf Freestyle ausgelegt sind und nicht so gut zu single fin boards passen! Knnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Gre
Robin

----------


## Moonraker77

> Hallo,
> 
> Macht es Sinn ein 2014 e-type 7.8 mit einem 2011 gold 430 und einem silver xtender zu fahren oder ist diese Kombination suboptimal. Lohnt es sich einen empfohlenen 460er Mast zu kaufen.
> 
> Danke & Gru
> Moonraker77



alternativ wie wre die Kombination mit oben angegebenem Segel und Platinum 460 vom 2010?

Gru 
Moonraker77

----------


## cire

Hej Jan, ich habe zwei S-Type (6,6 und 7,8) aus 2012. Welche Jahrgnge des Platinum Mast passen, funktionieren in den Segeln?
Vielen Dank und Gru

----------


## KIV

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> Ich bin nach 5 Jahren Zwangspause wieder in unseren schnen Sport eingestiegen und brauche Hilfe beim Aufbau einer gescheiten Segelpalette!
> Ich habe ein Fanatic Freewave 95 TE, wiege 65 kg, surfe am Ijsselmeer, Dmmer und gelegentlich Ostsee!
> Habe schon damals North gefahren und will das auch weiterhin tun! Welches Segelmodell und welche  Gren wrdet ihr mir empfehlen um Manver wie Halse wieder zu lernen, sowie fr springen und vielleicht auch den einzelnen Freestyle Trick zu erlernen? Habe einige Angebote fr Idols, Volts und Heros! Habe gelesen, dass die Idols rein auf Freestyle ausgelegt sind und nicht so gut zu single fin boards passen! Knnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
> 
> Gre
> Robin



Ganz klar: VOLT. Ist quasi ne Mischung aus ICE (Power-Wave) bei den kleineren Gren und dem Duke (Freestyle) bei den groen Segeln.

----------


## Arri

moin....!!
bin seit 3 jahren wieder dabei...Aufsteiger sozusagen...
frage :
      fr ein Natural 6,2 von 2011 bentige ich noch einen mast....
              hierzu knnte ich erstmal einen Excellerator 55% 460,Constant Curve, IMCS 25 bekommen ...
drfte das funktionieren ?
ein schnes wochenende wnsch ich allen mitschtigen !

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Ben,
sorry, dass ich jetzt erst antworte. Ich hatte nicht das Gefhl dass das HERO trotz der 0,6m weniger schlechter angeglitten ist und nach meinem Empfinden ging es etwas besser durch die Windlcher.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

ps.: ich bringe zwischen 86 -90 kg auf die Waage.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Schnirk,

einfache Antwort ja er passt und es ist egal ob du das 14 oder 15 kaufst ich finde die beiden Segel nehmen sich nichts.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Orko,

es passen alle Platinum und Gold ab 2013.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Orko,

es passt das S-Type gut.
Das mit dem Spalt am Mast ist nicht so tragisch und kein Mangel. Es sieht zwar nicht besonders gut aus ist aber unbedenklich.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Markus,

das Duke 2011 ist nicht gut mit dem RDM Mast zu fahren lieber einen SDM nehmen. Willst du es verkaufen und ein Segel nehmen, dass zu Mast passt nimm das Hero von 2012.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Nils,

nein das ist keine gute Idee.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Achim,

ja es wurde die Biegelinie und das Biegeverhltniss Top zu Base verndert.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Megasurf,

normalerweise sind, wie du schon gesagt hast Oberteil und Unterteil gleich verarbeitet.
Es scheint ein anderes Oberteil zu sein. Ob der Mast jetzt dadurch schlechter ist kann ich so nicht beantworten.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Orko,

normalerweise msste es passen.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Thorsten,
lieber einen Mast von 2012 nehmen. Die weiterentwickung ist da noch nicht zu weit vom Modell weg,


MfG, Jan von backwinddivisin.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Thorsten,

die Segel bentigt den Mast aus dem selben Jahr, da danach die Segel im Schnitt verndert wurden und die Masten mit.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Moonraker77,

kauf dir den empfohlenen Mast das Segel ist 2014 noch sehr neu und direkt auf diesen Mast geschnitten.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Danke fr deine Antwort.

----------


## fschmidberger

Hallo Jan,

welche Modelljahre des Platinum 460 passen zu:

1. E-Type 6,6 2015
2. S-Type 7,3 2014

Danke und Gru

Frank

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Frank,

ab 2014 ist Ideal. Kannst aber gerade noch den 2013er nehmen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## cire

Heu Jan, kannst du mir die Frage beantworten. Welche Platinum Jahrgnge ich in meine S-Type stecken kann.






> Hej Jan, ich habe zwei S-Type (6,6 und 7,8) aus 2012. Welche Jahrgnge des Platinum Mast passen, funktionieren in den Segeln?
> Vielen Dank und Gru

----------


## alex_mv

Moin Jan,

Gibt es da eine Logik bei North, dass man den Gummizug (am Mastfuprotektor) am aufgebauten Segel genau auf der gegenberliegenden Seite von dem Handgriff (Ratsche) der Power XT (XTi, etc.) ffnen muss.
An Land ist das ja noch O.K. aber auf dem Wasser ist es echt nervig, wenn man das Segel mehrmals umschlagen muss, nur um etwas die Vorliekspannung zu ndern.
(Ist das so verstndlich erklrt?)
Oder mache ich da etwas falsch?

Gru Alex

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo cire,

du kannst 2009 - 2014 nehmen.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Alex,

das Gummi ist das Selbe, mit dem du das Segel im aufgerolltem Zustand fixierst. Es ist eine Schleife. Aus diesem Grund geht es nur so zu realisieren, dass es zum schlieen des Protektors auf der anderen Seite liegt.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Soul678

Moin Jan,

welche Jahrgnge des North Golds passen fr ein 2014er 4,5 Volt? Laut Homepage ist rdm prferiert, sdm soll genauso gut funktionieren.

Viele Gre
Axel

----------


## Moonraker77

> Hallo Moonraker77,
> 
> kauf dir den empfohlenen Mast das Segel ist 2014 noch sehr neu und direkt auf diesen Mast geschnitten.
> 
> MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.



Hallo Jan,

Danke fr deine Antwort, hatte mir nun einen 2014 geholt, gelommen ist jedoch ein 2016. geht das auch mit dem 2014 e-type?

Gru 
Heiner

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Alex,

die Jahrgnge 2013 bis 2015 sind sehr gut fr das Volt 2014.
Ich wrde immer fr das Segel einen RDM Mast nehmen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Heiner,

na Top! freu dich passt super.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision

----------


## ThorstenMG

Hallo Jan, frohe Weihnachten und noch eine Frage dazu: sind 2016er Warps mit 2014er Platinum zu fahren, oder hat der Segelschnitt sich wieder gendert? 

VG, Thorsten

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Thorsten,

du kannst dein warp 2016 mit einem Platinum 2014 fahren.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision

----------


## cire

Hej Jan,
frohes, gesundes und tolles 2016 fr dich.
Ich habe eine Frage zu meinen Dukes aus 2012. Ich habe einen Gold 430 SDM 2011
und einen Platinum 430 RDM 2013 fr die Segel 5,3 und 6,4. Welchen wrdest du empfehlen?
Und welches Segel ist der Nachfolger vom Duke?
Beste Gre Cire

----------


## Soul678

Hallo,

ist es richtig, dass die derzeitigen SDM Masten keinen Dropshape (Verjngung Mastdurchmesser im Gabelbaumbereich) mehr haben? Wenn ja, warum ist man von diesem Konzept abgekehrt?

Gru
Axel

----------


## Blonder

Hallo Leute,

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand das S-Type SL 2016 testen knnen? Ich frage mich, inwiefern es sich vom 2015er SL abhebt auer von der Optik. Bin nmlich grade dabei, entscheiden zu mssen, welches ich mir kaufe und ob die 170,- Euro Aufpreis zum 2016 sich lohnen. North gibt auf seiner Homepage in seinem Fact/Performance-Sheet keine Verbesserungen in gleich welcher Disziplin zwischen beiden Segeljahren an.

Der Mast wre dann ein Platinum 2016 - Aber der passt ja auch zum 2015er

Grzi!!

----------


## MR_KNISTER87

Hi Jan,

welche Jahrgnge an Masten kann ich zu einem 2014 Ram noch nehmen? (auer natrlich die 2014er  :Smile: )
Danke schon mal fr die Hilfe.

Viele Gre,

Fabian

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Cire,

ich persnlich wrde fr das Duke 2012 den SDM von 2011 nehmen.
Beim Nachfolger wird es etwas schwieriger, fr Freestyle ist dort das Idol gedacht und fr die ehemalige Power des Duke das Hero.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Axel,

das DropShape Konzept gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. Es war der bergang zum RDM Mast. Damals war du Zukunft der RDM Masten im Segelshape Bereich noch nicht klar und North wollte sich da nicht festlegen. Nachdem sich die RDM Masten in vielen Segelbereichen durchgesetzt hat und North selber RDM Masten im Angebot hatte wurden die DropShape Masten durch die SDM Masten ersetzt. Diese sind im Bereich Slalom, Freeride und Race die bessete Wahl.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Fabian,


du kannst die Masten ab 2012- 2015 nehmen.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Lens

Hi Jan,
welcher Platinum-Jahrgang passt am besten in alle 3 Segeljahrgnge? Geht ein 2014er im 2016 Hero? Danke!
Lens

----------


## jessid

Hi Jan,
Habe einen 2016er Gold Mast angeboten bekommen , leider steht dort kein Modelljahr drauf.
Kann man es ber die Seriennummer erfragen ?
Gibt es Unterschiede vom 2015er zum 2016er Gold SDM ?
VG Jens

----------


## Schleudersturz18

Hallo Jan,

nach einigen Jahren des Kitens wird der Surfsport mich wohl doch zurck bekommen. Vor dem Wechsel bin ich vorwiegend das Gaastra Manic (Bj 2011) gefahren wrde aber nun gern auf North Produkte wechseln/wiedereinsteigen.

Fahren vorwiegend Welle aber dann doch auch mal fters Flachwasser (wiege so um die 80). Nebenbei wrde gerne die bessere Hlfte den Beginn des Surfsports wagen. Als Segel htte ich mir das Hero (Abstufung 5,8, 5,3 und 4,7) aus 2016 ggf. 2015 rausgesucht. Was ist deine Meinung dazu auch bezglich der Anfnger tauglichkeit?

Nun zur eigentlichen Frage: In der Mastabstufung gibt es ja die bekannten North Masten.. Ich hatte so an die Silver oder Gold Line gedacht, da der Rest denke ich preislich schon rausfllt. Welcher Mast wrde deiner Meinung nach Sinn ergeben?

Und die zweite Frage: Beim 5,8er Hero ist als Boom 186 cm angegeben. Gedacht hatte ich hier ebenfalls an die Silver oder Gold serie in der Gre 140-190. Denkst du dieser wr zu "klein" gewhlt da als Gabelbaum 186 angegeben ist und dementsprechend der Boom schon relativ an der Grenze wr mit 4 cm Spiel nur noch?

brigens super Forum und echt dickes lob.
Gru
Daniel

----------


## onefinger

> Hi Jan,
> Habe einen 2016er Gold Mast angeboten bekommen , leider steht dort kein Modelljahr drauf.
> Kann man es ber die Seriennummer erfragen ?
> Gibt es Unterschiede vom 2015er zum 2016er Gold SDM ?
> VG Jens



Hallo Jens, ich habe vor kurzem einen 2016er GoldMast gekauft. Der Sticker mit dem Modelljahr klebte auf der Klarsichthlle, in der der Mast im Mastbag steckt. Auf Mast und Bag stehen beim 16er Mast keine Angaben mehr. Die Biegekurve ist identisch zu 15.

----------


## jessid

Danke,das hilft mir weiter ...

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Lens,

du kannst fr deine Segel idealer Weise Platinum Masten ab Baujahr 2013 nehmen.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Jens,

auf jedem Mast der von North Sails, ab Baujahr 2013, angeboten wird steht das Baujahr auf dem Mast-Aufkleber auf dem die Mae zu finden sind. Ist dieser Aufkleber nicht drauf wrde ich stutzig werden.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Daniel,

schn das du dich wieder demSurfsport zuwendest. Das Hero ist ein tolles Segel (mein Lieblingssegel). Bedenke aber bei der Abstufung, dass du beim Hero immer eine Segelgre kleiner nehmen musst als du es bei anderen Segeln nehmen wrdest, da es ein Powersegel ist. Ich empfehle dir die Abstufung 5,6m, 5,0m und 4,5m. Als Mast kannst du altenativ zum Platinum den Gold nehmen. Den Silver nimm nicht der ist nicht gut fr diese Segel. Bei der Gabel ist die Gold 140-190 die beste Wahl fr deine Finanzen.


Viel Spa und freundliche Gre, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## NORTH-Surfer

Hallo Jan,
bin neu hier im Forum, habe mich durch die 161 Seiten gelesen und habe grten Respekt vor deinem Einsatz  vielen Dank!
Kurz zu mir, 62kg, surfe seit 1978, seit 1984 meistens mit North, zu 90% Torbole Conca, 10% Allguer Seen. Meine Segellinienhistorie: Convertigo, Volcano, Disco, Duke, Volt. Brett: JP Allride Pro 96.
Einsatzbereich: Von mehreren Schlgen ber den See bis zu Classic Freestyle.
Habe jetzt eine Lagermglichkeit in Torbole, sodass ich mein Duke 5,9 2007, Gold SDM 430 2008 im Allgu gelassen habe und mir fr Torbole ein Volt 5,9 2013, Platinum AERO SDM 430 2013 gekauft habe. AERO-Mast bei 2. Fahrt gebrochen, Geld zurck, mangels Verfgbarkeit kein Ersatzmast.
Habe mir dann auf die schnelle erst mal gebraucht Platinum SDM 430 2007 gekauft, wird notfalls als Ersatzmast genommen.
Da ich fr grere Segel auch 460+490 verwende, habe ich mich auf SDM eingeschossen, wegen dem gleichen Griffdurchmesser am Mast bei Manvern.
Macht einer meiner Masten (Gold SDM 430 2008 / Platinum SDM 430 2007) fr das Volt Sinn?
Bin beide schon gefahren und habe bei dem 2008 das bessere Gefhl.
Falls beide Masten nicht passen, welchen Platinum SDM-Mast empfiehlst du  AERO oder Normal und welche Modelljahre?

Gru Jogi

----------


## onefinger

> Hallo Jens,
> 
> auf jedem Mast der von North Sails, ab Baujahr 2013, angeboten wird steht das Baujahr auf dem Mast-Aufkleber auf dem die Mae zu finden sind. Ist dieser Aufkleber nicht drauf wrde ich stutzig werden.
> 
> 
> MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.



Moin Jan, das stimmt nicht (mehr). Ich habe einen 2016er Gold 460 neu gekauft und mich auch ber das fehlende Modelljahr auf dem Label gewundert. Ich hatte darauf hin Kontakt mit Sebastian Sch** von B&M, der anhand der Seriennummer das Modell 2016 besttigte.
Wie ich es Jens schon geschrieben habe, fand ich im Nachhinein einen kleinen Kleber mit Nummer und Modelljahr auf der Plastikfolie, in welcher der neue Mast im Bag steckt. 
Sebastian war auch verwundert...vll. hat bei Italica jemand gepennt...
Mein Mast kommt von einem serisen North Hndler. Alle 460er GoldMasten, die er dabei hatte, waren ohne Modelljahr.  
Gru
Peter

----------


## Soul678

Hallo Jan,

das aktuelle Volt 5,3er ist auf einen 4m Mast ausgelegt, genau wie mein Ice 5,3. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass der 4m Mast bei meinen 87kg sich zu weich fhrt. Ich nutze nur einen 4,30m. Wrdest Du fr das Volt bei meinem Gewicht einen 4m empfehlen?
Danke fr Deine Mhe
Axel

----------


## Schleudersturz18

Hallo Jan,

was wrdest du fr eine Segelrange empfehlen fr das North Hero aus 2016?
Wiege so um die 85 kg und fahre vorwiegend Welle aber gern auch mal ijselmeer etc. Eine Mast und Gabelbaum Empfehlung zu deinen Favouriten wr ebenfalls super.. (unabhngig vom Geld)
Danke nochmal
Gru

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Peter,

ich habe bei meinen Masten geschaut und da ist ein Aufkleber mit dem Baujahr drauf. Vielleicht ist er aus der ersten Charge (bekommen Juni 2015) und die Masten die jetzt im Handel sind haben keinen mehr.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Axel,

ich finde das Volt mit dem 4m RDM Mast angenehm (1,87m 88kg). Vielleicht hast du ein besseres Gefhl wenn du einen 4m SDM nimmst.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Schleudersturz18,

ich empfehle dir die Abstuffung 4,0m, 4,5m, 5,0m und 5,6m. Dazu einen 4m Platinum oder Gold RDM. Gabel Platinum, Gold. Als Alternative geht auch der Silver. Abraten wrde ich von den Masten Silver und Black.


MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## christoph70

Hallo Jan,

habe ein 2015er Hero 5,3 und einen 400er Gold (2014) und einen 430er Platinum Aero (2015), beide RDM. Bin bislang den 400er gefahren, gutes feeling. Wiege 86 kg. Best mast soll laut North ein 430er sein. Steht zumindest auf der Segeltte. Wrdest Du das empfehlen oder kann ich mir den Versuch sparen?

Gru, Christoph

----------


## christoph70

...finde brigens die klassische Abstufung 4,0 - 4,7 - 5,3 super beim Hero... Power kann man ja nie genug haben  :Happy:

----------


## cire

Moin Jan, das Hero gibt es ja auch in der Gre 5,8. Funktioniert die Gre? Kann ich damit mein 6,4 Duke ablsen? Besten Gru Cire

----------


## harti

Hallo Jan!
Habe eine Ice-Palette aus 2011 (4.0, 4.7, 5.3) und 2 Gold 400 aus 2012. Mchte zumindest das 4.7 und 5.3 gegen Hero austauschen und die Masten weiterverwenden. Folgend Fragen tun sich auf:
1. passen die 2015er (2014, 2013) zu den Masten?
2. Wie wrde ein 4.0 er Hero auf dem 400 Gold funktionieren? Das Ice geht nicht so schlecht.
3. Ist es richtig, dass man das Ice hher rauffahren kann?
4. Wie ist das ME von der Haltbarkeit her zu beurteilen? berlege beim 5.3 aus Gewichtsgrnden - macht diese berlegung Sinn?

Vielen Dank!!

LG Harti

----------


## christoph70

Ich hab die ME beim 4,0/4,7 und 5,3 und finde die voll ausreichend haltbar. Hauptsache, RDM-Mast!

----------


## harti

hallo christoph!
meine gold sind rdm. die frage ist, ob die 2012er von der biegelinie in die neuen (2015er) hero passen?
hast du da eine idee?
lg harti

----------


## robin_her

Hallo Jan,

ich bin Wiedereinsteiger nach ein paar Jahren Pause und mchte wieder eine North Segelpalette aufbauen! Ich bin 1,80 gro und wiege so um die 65kg! Ich surfe eigentlich ausschlielich am Ijsselmeer oder mal auf Seen in der Umgebung und auf der Ostsee. Mchte vor allem einfach heizen und mich aber auch nach und nach an Freestyle ran wagen. Welche Segel wrdest du mir empfehlen und  vor allem welche Abstufung der Segel. Wie sieht es mit Masten und Gabeln aus, ich knnte gnstig einen Gun RDM in 430 von einem bekannten bekommen, jedoch denke ich das macht nicht so richtig Sinn, wenn ich North fahren mchte oder? 
Vielen Dank schonmal

Gru
Robin

----------


## christoph70

Keine Ahnung...

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Christoph70,

probiere den 430 Aero aus der ist ein super Teil. Passt genau.

MfG, Jan von backwnddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Cire,

das 5,8er Hero deckt nicht ganz den Windbereich des DUKE 6,4 ab. Kommt aber schon sehr dicht heran.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan!
> Habe eine Ice-Palette aus 2011 (4.0, 4.7, 5.3) und 2 Gold 400 aus 2012. Mchte zumindest das 4.7 und 5.3 gegen Hero austauschen und die Masten weiterverwenden. Folgend Fragen tun sich auf:
> 1. passen die 2015er (2014, 2013) zu den Masten?
> 2. Wie wrde ein 4.0 er Hero auf dem 400 Gold funktionieren? Das Ice geht nicht so schlecht.
> 3. Ist es richtig, dass man das Ice hher rauffahren kann?
> 4. Wie ist das ME von der Haltbarkeit her zu beurteilen? berlege beim 5.3 aus Gewichtsgrnden - macht diese berlegung Sinn?
> 
> Vielen Dank!!
> 
> LG Harti



Hallo Harti,

1. 2013 ja, 2014-2015 nicht mehr so gut.
2. wenn esein RDM Mast ist und zum Baujahr passt ganz gut.
3. ja, beim Hero immer eine Gre kleiner nehmen als zB. beim ICE o. Hero geht viel frher an 
4. das ME ist auf Gewichtsreduktion geshapt was immer zum Nachteil der Haltbarkeit (besonders UV Stabilitt) geht. Wrde ich nicht machen.

MfG, Jan Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> ich bin Wiedereinsteiger nach ein paar Jahren Pause und mchte wieder eine North Segelpalette aufbauen! Ich bin 1,80 gro und wiege so um die 65kg! Ich surfe eigentlich ausschlielich am Ijsselmeer oder mal auf Seen in der Umgebung und auf der Ostsee. Mchte vor allem einfach heizen und mich aber auch nach und nach an Freestyle ran wagen. Welche Segel wrdest du mir empfehlen und  vor allem welche Abstufung der Segel. Wie sieht es mit Masten und Gabeln aus, ich knnte gnstig einen Gun RDM in 430 von einem bekannten bekommen, jedoch denke ich das macht nicht so richtig Sinn, wenn ich North fahren mchte oder? 
> Vielen Dank schonmal
> 
> Gru
> Robin



Hallo Roin,

ich wrde dir die Volt empfehlen. Hier die Gren: 4,2/ 4,7/ 5,3/ 6,4m.


MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## NORTH-Surfer

Hallo Jan,
bitte noch Antwort zu meiner Frage vom 22.01.2016, 18:34   #2407

"Hallo Jan,
bin neu hier im Forum, habe mich durch die 161 Seiten gelesen und habe grten Respekt vor deinem Einsatz  vielen Dank!
Kurz zu mir, 62kg, surfe seit 1978, seit 1984 meistens mit North, zu 90% Torbole Conca, 10% Allguer Seen. Meine Segellinienhistorie: Convertigo, Volcano, Disco, Duke, Volt. Brett: JP Allride Pro 96.
Einsatzbereich: Von mehreren Schlgen ber den See bis zu Classic Freestyle.
Habe jetzt eine Lagermglichkeit in Torbole, sodass ich mein Duke 5,9 2007, Gold SDM 430 2008 im Allgu gelassen habe und mir fr Torbole ein Volt 5,9 2013, Platinum AERO SDM 430 2013 gekauft habe. AERO-Mast bei 2. Fahrt gebrochen, Geld zurck, mangels Verfgbarkeit kein Ersatzmast.
Habe mir dann auf die schnelle erst mal gebraucht Platinum SDM 430 2007 gekauft, wird notfalls als Ersatzmast genommen.
Da ich fr grere Segel auch 460+490 verwende, habe ich mich auf SDM eingeschossen, wegen dem gleichen Griffdurchmesser am Mast bei Manvern.
Macht einer meiner Masten (Gold SDM 430 2008 / Platinum SDM 430 2007) fr das Volt Sinn?
Bin beide schon gefahren und habe bei dem 2008 das bessere Gefhl.
Falls beide Masten nicht passen, welchen Platinum SDM-Mast empfiehlst du  AERO oder Normal und welche Modelljahre?

Gru Jogi "

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Jogi,

fr das Volt funktionieren alle SDM und RDM Masten ab Baujahr 2010. Alles ander wre ein vel zu groer Kompromiss und lsst alle Vorteile des Segels verblassen. Ich liebe die Platnum Masten. Die Aero sind sehr teuer und ich habe das Gefhl, dass er etwas weicher im Segel wirkt.


MfG, Jan von Backwinddivison.

----------


## NORTH-Surfer

> Hallo Jogi,
> 
> fr das Volt funktionieren alle SDM und RDM Masten ab Baujahr 2010. Alles ander wre ein vel zu groer Kompromiss und lsst alle Vorteile des Segels verblassen. Ich liebe die Platnum Masten. Die Aero sind sehr teuer und ich habe das Gefhl, dass er etwas weicher im Segel wirkt.
> 
> 
> MfG, Jan von Backwinddivison.




Hallo Jan,
danke fr die Info. Noch 2 Fragen dazu:
1.) Da ich mir dann fr mein Volt 2013 einen anderen SDM-Mast besorgen werde, stellt sich die Frage, ob es einen Vorteil bringt, wenn dieser auch Modelljahr 2013 ist. Kannst du mir vielleicht eine empfohlene Reihenfolge der Masten 2010-2016 geben.
2.) Fr mein 5,9 Duke 2007 habe ich jetzt 2 Masten zur Verfgung (Gold SDM 430 2008 / Platinum SDM 430 2007).Welcher wre besser?

Gru
Jogi

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> danke fr die Info. Noch 2 Fragen dazu:
> 1.) Da ich mir dann fr mein Volt 2013 einen anderen SDM-Mast besorgen werde, stellt sich die Frage, ob es einen Vorteil bringt, wenn dieser auch Modelljahr 2013 ist. Kannst du mir vielleicht eine empfohlene Reihenfolge der Masten 2010-2016 geben.
> 2.) Fr mein 5,9 Duke 2007 habe ich jetzt 2 Masten zur Verfgung (Gold SDM 430 2008 / Platinum SDM 430 2007).Welcher wre besser?
> 
> Gru
> Jogi



Hallo Jogi,

zu 1. ich fand den 2014 am besten passend zum Volt 2013 (2014,2013)

zu 2. am besten den Platinum

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Georg-Mo

Hallo Jan,
auch ich habe eine Mastfrage:

1. Ich habe ein S-Type 6,6 qm aus 2012, das ich bisher mit einem Gold SDM 460 aus 2008 fahren habe. Geht, ist aber sehr straf. Twistet das Segel mit einem 430er Mast best?

2. Jetzt habe ich noch ein Volt 5,9 aus 2014. Fr den brauche ich noch einen Mast. Ich denke an einen Gold SDM 430, den knnte ich dann mit beiden Segeln fahren.

Welchen Jahrgang sollte ich suchen?
Geht ein Gold SDM 430 aus 2013 fr beide?

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Georg-Mo,

zu 1. nein das wird es nicht es wird damit nur etwas schwammig. Man kann aber die Camber etwas Tunen in dem man den Camberbecher etwas einkrzt.

zu 2. fr das Volt 5,9 ist ein 430 RDM die ertse Wahl, ein SDM kann man als Alternative ganz gut nutzen.

Du kannst die Jahrgnge 2012 - 2014 nehmen.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## robin_her

Hi Jan,
Danke erstmal fr deine Antwort! Ich habe auf deine Emfpehlung gehrt und mir schon 3 Volts zugelegt! 4,7 5,3 und 6,4! Welche Masten empfiehlst du mir fr jedes der Segel? Am liebsten die Gold Reihe damit es nicht ganz so sehr ins Geld geht! Denke ich brauche einen 430 und einen 400 aber wie sieht das mit RDM oder SDM aus und den Jahrgngen? Die Segel sind alle aus 2014!

Danke und Gru
Robin

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Robin,

schn das du meinem Rat gefolgt bist. Deine Idee mit dem 430 und 400 Gold ist gut ich wrde RDM bevorzugen. Jahrgang 2012 - 2015.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## robin_her

Hi Jan,

vielen Dank! Echt super, dass du dir hier die Zeit nimmst und uns allen mit Ratschlgen zur Seite stehst! 
Werde mich dann mal nach den Masten umschauen und dann kann die Saison kommen!
Dir noch ein schnes Wochenende!

Gru
Robin

----------


## hannibal78

Hallo Jan,

ich bin ca. 193 cm gro und hab um die 95 kg. Kann Beachstart und Trapezfahren ganz ordentlich, Wasserstart und Schlaufen wrde ich gerne demnchst lernen. Im letzten Urlaub in Ringkbing hab ich mir North e_type Segel geliehen und bin die bei ordentlichem Wind in Gren zwischen 5,4 und 6,6 gefahren. Da ich gut zurecht gekommen bin, wrde ich mir gerne North Segel aus dem Jahr 2015 kaufen. 

Ich habe auch noch ein 5,5 Gaastra-Segel mit Cambern, ist allerdings schon ca. 10 Jahre alt. Ich surfe fast ausschlielich in Binnengewssern ab 3-4 Bft. 

1) Passen die e_types in 6,6 und 7,8 oder ist Abstand von 1,2 zu gro?
2) Kann das s_type in 7,8 eine Alternative sein oder ist bei meinem Fahrknnen ein Camber-Segel ungeeignet?
3) Lohnt sich ein Gold-Mast bei meinem Fahrknnen? Ein Kumpel meint ich wrde den Unterschied bei meinem Knnen eh nicht merken.
4) Welche Gabel wrdest du empfehlen? Reicht eine Silver aus? Was ist der Vorteil der Gold-Gabel?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo hannibal78,

1) der von dir gewhlte Abstand ist ok
2) ich wrde fr dich beim E-Type bleiben
3) der Gold Mast lohnt aus jeden Fall alles ander (preiswerter) schpft nicht das Segelpotential aus und du wirst unzufrieden sein
4) eine Silver Gabel ist ausreichend

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision

----------


## ThorstenMG

Hallo Jan,

welcher Mast passt besser zu einem 2013er Warp 5,7: Platinum 2012 oder 2014?

VG, Thorsten

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Thorsten,

ich wrde den 2012er nehmen.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## NORTH-Surfer

Hallo Jan,
konnte mein 2007er Duke gegen ein 2009er Duke austauschen.
Welcher Mast passt besser? - Gold SDM 430 2008 / Platinum SDM 430 2007

Danke, Gru
Jogi

----------


## Moonraker77

Hi,
Habe mein Natural 7.5 aus 2010 im Winter gegen ein e-type 7.8 aus 2014 ausgetauscht und habe heute das Segel mal testweise aufgeriggt. Auf dem Segel sind aufrigtipps aufgedruckt ber die ich mich jedoch wundere, vielleicht knnt ihr mir weiterhelfen:

Habe nen neuen 460er Gold-Mast und ne Ascan Mastfuverlngerung.
Auf dem Segel ist luff 481+1 angegeben, ergo bin ich davon ausgegangen 460 Mast rein, Mastfuverlngerung auf 22,5 einstellen und gut ist. Jedoch steht in den tipps fast rigging (s. Bild): Set extension to 32cm. Also entweder kann ich nicht addieren oder ich weiss auch nicht. Htte wie gesagt eher 22 eingestellt, hab ich da nen Denkfehler?

Gru 
Moonraker 
image.jpg

----------


## Soul678

Hallo Jan,

derzeit fahre ich als grtes Board ein 115L und als grte Segel 6,6 und 7,3 Natural auf einem bigen Binnensee. Demnchst kommt ein 135 l Rocket dazu. Um noch frher ins Gleiten zu kommen, berlege ich, das 7,3 nach oben zu ergnzen. Es sollte aufgrund des guten Handlings das e-Type sein.

1) Bringt ein 7,8er statt dem 7,3er etwas? (wiege 87kg)
2) Macht es Sinn, das 7,3er zu behalten und ein 8,2er zu kaufen?
3) Wrde ein Sprung von 6,6 auf 8,2 gehen?

Viele Gre
Axel

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> konnte mein 2007er Duke gegen ein 2009er Duke austauschen.
> Welcher Mast passt besser? - Gold SDM 430 2008 / Platinum SDM 430 2007
> 
> Danke, Gru
> Jogi



Hallo Jogi,

ich wrde den Platinum 2007 nehmen.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hi,
> Habe mein Natural 7.5 aus 2010 im Winter gegen ein e-type 7.8 aus 2014 ausgetauscht und habe heute das Segel mal testweise aufgeriggt. Auf dem Segel sind aufrigtipps aufgedruckt ber die ich mich jedoch wundere, vielleicht knnt ihr mir weiterhelfen:
> 
> Habe nen neuen 460er Gold-Mast und ne Ascan Mastfuverlngerung.
> Auf dem Segel ist luff 481+1 angegeben, ergo bin ich davon ausgegangen 460 Mast rein, Mastfuverlngerung auf 22,5 einstellen und gut ist. Jedoch steht in den tipps fast rigging (s. Bild): Set extension to 32cm. Also entweder kann ich nicht addieren oder ich weiss auch nicht. Htte wie gesagt eher 22 eingestellt, hab ich da nen Denkfehler?
> 
> Gru 
> Moonraker 
> image.jpg



Hallo Moonraker,

bei diesen Segeln gab es eine Charge, die falsch bedruckt wurde. Richte dich bitte nach der Luff Angaben auf deinem Segel. Baue es nach diesen Angaben auf und du wirst sehen, dass das Segel steht.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> derzeit fahre ich als grtes Board ein 115L und als grte Segel 6,6 und 7,3 Natural auf einem bigen Binnensee. Demnchst kommt ein 135 l Rocket dazu. Um noch frher ins Gleiten zu kommen, berlege ich, das 7,3 nach oben zu ergnzen. Es sollte aufgrund des guten Handlings das e-Type sein.
> 
> 1) Bringt ein 7,8er statt dem 7,3er etwas? (wiege 87kg)
> 2) Macht es Sinn, das 7,3er zu behalten und ein 8,2er zu kaufen?
> 3) Wrde ein Sprung von 6,6 auf 8,2 gehen?
> 
> Viele Gre
> Axel




Hallo Axel,

je grer die Segel werden um so grer kannst du die Abstimmung vornehmen. Grer als 8,2 wrde ich nicht nehmen. Darber hinaus macht es keinen Spa mehr mit solchen Segeln zu surfen.



MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Moonraker77

> Hallo Moonraker,
> 
> bei diesen Segeln gab es eine Charge, die falsch bedruckt wurde. Richte dich bitte nach der Luff Angaben auf deinem Segel. Baue es nach diesen Angaben auf und du wirst sehen, dass das Segel steht.
> 
> MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.



Hi Jan,

ok, da bin ich beruhigt, hatte schon an mir gezweifelt.
Bin schon sehr auf das e-type gespannt.

Danke!

----------


## robin_her

Hi Jan,
Nochmal eine kurze Frage! 
Ich habe grade fr meine kleineren Volts (4,2&4,7) einen 400er Platinum rdm bei Kleinanzeigen zu einem guten Preis gekauft! Theoretisch kann man den ja auch frs 5,3er alternativ benutzen!
Jetzt meine Frage wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit den xtendern womit man den Mast ja nochmal 40cm verlngern kann ohne dass (Aussage North) biegekurve oder Haltbarkeit negativ beeinflusst werden! Funktioniert der 4m Mast mit xtender im 6,4rr Volt?

Gru
Robin

----------


## Markus47

Hallo Jan,
was ist der Unterschied vom „S-Type 8. 4m2“ von 2013 und „S-Type SL 8.3m2“von 2016 bezogen auf das Angleiten? Schon im Jahr 2013 wurde das Segel in der North Werbung als Segel mit einer guten Angleitleistung gelobt, aber die Angleitleistung finde ich trotzdem nicht so toll. Gibt es irgendwo objektive Facts, ob das diesjhrige S-Type SL mehr Angleitleistung (bauchiger geschnitten) hat.

Sportlicher Gruss Markus

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hi Jan,
> Nochmal eine kurze Frage! 
> Ich habe grade fr meine kleineren Volts (4,2&4,7) einen 400er Platinum rdm bei Kleinanzeigen zu einem guten Preis gekauft! Theoretisch kann man den ja auch frs 5,3er alternativ benutzen!
> Jetzt meine Frage wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit den xtendern womit man den Mast ja nochmal 40cm verlngern kann ohne dass (Aussage North) biegekurve oder Haltbarkeit negativ beeinflusst werden! Funktioniert der 4m Mast mit xtender im 6,4rr Volt?
> 
> Gru
> Robin



Hallo Robin,

ja das kann man machen, wrde ich aber nicht. Der 400 bleibt auch mit 40cm mehr nur ein 19er Mast. Deine Segel werden immer schwammieger je grer das Segel wird.


MfG, jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> was ist der Unterschied vom „S-Type 8. 4m2“ von 2013 und „S-Type SL 8.3m2“von 2016 bezogen auf das Angleiten? Schon im Jahr 2013 wurde das Segel in der North Werbung als Segel mit einer guten Angleitleistung gelobt, aber die Angleitleistung finde ich trotzdem nicht so toll. Gibt es irgendwo objektive Facts, ob das diesjhrige S-Type SL mehr Angleitleistung (bauchiger geschnitten) hat.
> 
> Sportlicher Gruss Markus



Hallo Markus,

hier ist ein Link zu North. Dort kannst du die beiden Segel vergleichen.
https://www.north-windsurf.com/deu/n...ct/s-type-sl-1

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Markus47

> Hallo Markus,
> 
> hier ist ein Link zu North. Dort kannst du die beiden Segel vergleichen.
> https://www.north-windsurf.com/deu/n...ct/s-type-sl-1
> 
> MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.



Ich habe hier keinen Vergleich vom S-Type vom 2013 verglichen mit 2016 gesehen. Grundstzlich interessiert mich, ob das Segel von diesem Jahr wirklich ein besseres Angleiten hat, oder nur dem Motto der Vergangenheit "jedes Jahr schneller, leichter, besser usw" entspricht.
MfG Markus

----------


## Jan G-901

> Ich habe hier keinen Vergleich vom S-Type vom 2013 verglichen mit 2016 gesehen. Grundstzlich interessiert mich, ob das Segel von diesem Jahr wirklich ein besseres Angleiten hat, oder nur dem Motto der Vergangenheit "jedes Jahr schneller, leichter, besser usw" entspricht.
> MfG Markus



Hallo Markus,

es gibt immer eine Weiterentwicklung bei den Segeln und Brettern. Leider ist nicht jeder Surfer in der Lage diese auch wirklich zu merken oder heraus zu finden. Natrlich sollte man auch nicht Wunder erwarten. Ich persnlich finde es schon ewas besser im Angleiten, aber fr mich ist das entscheidende eher die Performance nahe am WARP.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## robin_her

Hi Jan,

Dann verwerfe ich die Idee mit dem extender lieber mal wieder! 
Du hattest mir zu meinen 2014er Volts Gold Masten von 2012-2016 emfpholen! Habe ja jetzt einen 400er Platinum aus 2015 und htte noch nen Angebot fr nen 2010er Platinum 430...jetzt ist die Frage, funktioniert der oder lieber die Finger davon lassen?

----------


## SaniMike2003

Hallo Jan,

Ich habe ein North R-Type 9,5 2006 und ein X-Type 7,3 aus 2009/2010. Jetzt hab ich die Mglichkeit an einen Gold Mast 460 aus 2008 zu kommen. Passt der zu beiden Segeln? (Im R-type nat. mit 50cm Xtender)

Alternativ htte ich noch einen 490er Gold aus 2011. Kann man den in einem S-Type SL 8,8 2015 oder 2016 benutzen.

Vielen Dank

Mike

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hi Jan,
> 
> Dann verwerfe ich die Idee mit dem extender lieber mal wieder! 
> Du hattest mir zu meinen 2014er Volts Gold Masten von 2012-2016 emfpholen! Habe ja jetzt einen 400er Platinum aus 2015 und htte noch nen Angebot fr nen 2010er Platinum 430...jetzt ist die Frage, funktioniert der oder lieber die Finger davon lassen?



Hallo robin_her,

das wrde ich nicht machen. 

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> Ich habe ein North R-Type 9,5 2006 und ein X-Type 7,3 aus 2009/2010. Jetzt hab ich die Mglichkeit an einen Gold Mast 460 aus 2008 zu kommen. Passt der zu beiden Segeln? (Im R-type nat. mit 50cm Xtender)
> 
> Alternativ htte ich noch einen 490er Gold aus 2011. Kann man den in einem S-Type SL 8,8 2015 oder 2016 benutzen.
> 
> Vielen Dank
> 
> Mike



Hallo Mike,

du kannst den 460 ft das R-Type und X-Type nehmen. Ach der 490er passt gut in das 8,8er S-Type SL.


MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## jerry91

Hallo Jan,

passen die ICE von 2008 mit SDM Gold Masten der Jahre z.B 2012 oder 2013 noch zusammen? Vielen Dank im Voraus! Gerald

----------


## wallhalla

Moin,
wie vergleicht sich denn ein Duke in 5.4 mit einem Ice in 5.3? Beide gehen auf SDMs. Beide sollen viel Power haben und beide sollen auch in der Welle funktionieren. Hat das Duke mehr Zug, mehr Angleitpower? Oder zieht das Ice genauso gut, trotz 0,1m weniger und ist dann in der Well die bessere Wahl?
(ich wiege knapp 90kg und denke an 2010/11er Segel).
Danke und Gru

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> passen die ICE von 2008 mit SDM Gold Masten der Jahre z.B 2012 oder 2013 noch zusammen? Vielen Dank im Voraus! Gerald



Hallo Jerry91,

ich wrde lieber den 2012er nehmen.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Moin,
> wie vergleicht sich denn ein Duke in 5.4 mit einem Ice in 5.3? Beide gehen auf SDMs. Beide sollen viel Power haben und beide sollen auch in der Welle funktionieren. Hat das Duke mehr Zug, mehr Angleitpower? Oder zieht das Ice genauso gut, trotz 0,1m weniger und ist dann in der Well die bessere Wahl?
> (ich wiege knapp 90kg und denke an 2010/11er Segel).
> Danke und Gru



Hallo wallhalla,

das Duke ist, wie du es schon geschrieben hast angleitstrker. Dafr hllt das Ice das Segelprofil bei Overpower besser.


MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Defender

Hallo, ich habe zwei Fragen zur Segelauslegung. Leider musste ich vor kurzem aufgrund eines unschnen Vorfalls (Brand) meine komplette Ausrstung erneuern. Aktuell besitze ich folgende Masten North 400 rdm silver, Pryde 430 x65 rdm und North 460 sdm gold. Und sorry, da ist auch ein Pryde dabei.  :Wink:  Von den Segeln her habe ich aktuell einen 4,7 Volt, 5,6 Combat und 7,8 Etype. Von den Boards ist nur mein 121 L Carve erhalten geblieben und ich habe jetzt dazu ein 106 L 3s gekauft. Ich will/kann keine weiteren Masten kaufen und suche ein oder max. 2 Segel um die Lcke zwischen 5,6 und 7,8 zu schlieen. Ich habe gesehen, dass der Volt auch in 6,9 angeboten wird und mit einem 460 sdm gut funktionieren soll? Meine Frage dazu, weil das Volt ja in fast allen gren angeboten wird. Theoretisch knnte ich mir auch ein 6,6 Etype zulegen. Mit dem 7,8 Etype auf dem Carve bei schwierigen Bedingungen (Welle, aber keine Brecher und sehr starke Ben) war ich sehr zufrieden. Wie ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Segeln? Das eine hat 6 und das andere 5 Latten. Hat das Volt in 6,9 von seinen Segeleigenschaften deutlich mehr power als das 4,7 (unabhngig der Gre, es geht mir mehr um den Segeltyp), geht also mehr in Richtung freeride/freerace? Ich wrde das Segel auf beiden Boards nutzen wollen (also 106 L und 121 L bei ca. 86 kg), wobei ich natrlich lieber mit dem 106er rausgehe.  :Smile:  Welches wrdest du empfehlen? Falls die Lcke zu gro ist hatte ich auch daran gedacht z. B. ein 6,2 Atlas (sorry die Segel mssen auf meine Masten passen) und dazu ein 6,9 Volt zu kaufen. Ich befrchte irgendwie, dass ich mit nur einem Segel um 6,5-6.6 nicht glklich werde. Zudem die zweite Frage. Ich hatte frher einige Egos und war mit diesen sehr zufrieden. Im Mrz war ich mit dem 4,7 Volt unterwegs und mein Vater hatte sein lteres 5.0 Ego dabei. Subjektiv war das Ego deutlich strker als das Volt. Ja, es sind 0,3 m aber die knnen subjektiv nicht so einen enormen Unterschied ausmachen. Ich befrchte jetzt, dass die Lcke zum 5,6 Combat zu gro sein knnte... Sind die Volts (2014) im unteren Windbereich "schwcher" als die Egos (2009/10)? Wre fr einen Rat sehr dankbar...

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Defender,

das E-Type ist ein Freeride Segel. Mit diesem Segel wrde ich nicht in die Welle gehen, es sei denn nur zum Freeriden. Mchtest du auch Wellen abreiten und Springen bleibt nur das Volt brig. Es ist in der Gre 6,9 auch gut Flachwasser tauglich und wrde deine Lcke schlieen.

Die Segel Volt und Ego kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen. Sie haben unterschiedliche Eigenschaften. So ist das Ego zwar angleitstrker als das Volt , macht aber kaum off. Es kommt aber sehr schnell im oberen Windbereich an seine Grenzen. Das Volt ist ein klassisches Wavesegel mit super on/off Verhalten und ist sehr Druckpunktstabil.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.de

----------


## Moritz Mansfeld

Moin Jan,
Ich berlege mir ein North Hero 5,0 2012 zu kaufen, besitze aber einen Mast (Silver RDM 400), der ca aus 2009 stammen msste. Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob Segel und Mast noch kompatibel sind oder nicht. 
Liebe Gre 
Moritz

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Moritz,

fahren kannst du das Segel mit dem Mast. nicht das Baujahr ist hier das Problem sondern das es ein Silver ist. Die Latte unten wird nicht richtig rotieren und da Segel wird frher twisten.  Was die Leistungsfhigkeit des Segels minnimiert.


MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Moritz Mansfeld

Moin,
Danke fr die schnelle Antwort!
Was genau bedeutet "twisten" denn?
Liebe Gre 
Moritz

----------


## Defender

> Hallo Defender,
> 
> das E-Type ist ein Freeride Segel. Mit diesem Segel wrde ich nicht in die Welle gehen, es sei denn nur zum Freeriden. Mchtest du auch Wellen abreiten und Springen bleibt nur das Volt brig. Es ist in der Gre 6,9 auch gut Flachwasser tauglich und wrde deine Lcke schlieen.
> 
> Die Segel Volt und Ego kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen. Sie haben unterschiedliche Eigenschaften. So ist das Ego zwar angleitstrker als das Volt , macht aber kaum off. Es kommt aber sehr schnell im oberen Windbereich an seine Grenzen. Das Volt ist ein klassisches Wavesegel mit super on/off Verhalten und ist sehr Druckpunktstabil.
> 
> MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.de



Vielen Dank fr deine Antwort. Das E-Type habe ich eh als mein grtes Segel nur zum freeriden. Ich finde es sehr angenehm und entspannt zu fahren. North hat da wirklich ein schnes Segel entwickelt.

Ich habe mir jetzt vor kurzem ein Volt in 6,9 gekauft und werde es im Juli ausgiebig testen knnen. Freue mich schon drauf.  :Smile:  Ich hoffe, dass der Sprung vom 5,6 zum 6,9 nicht zu gro wird... Im Notfall "borge" ich mir halt das 6,5er von meinem Vater. Mit Mitte 50 sollte man eh mehr Pausen einlegen.  :Wink:

----------


## Schleudersturz18

Hallo Jan,

ich wrde gerne auf North Produkte umsteigen und Frage mich derzeit welches Segel fr mich persnlich das bessere ist (Hero oder Volt)..
Fahre vorwiegend an der hollndischen Kste, Fehmarn oder DK und bin jetzt nicht der Typ der bei Meterhohen Wellen surft. Wiege dabei 86 kg und fahre das Freewave in 86 und 106 Litern.
Dennoch wrd ich gerne ein Segel haben, dass bei meinen straffen 86 kg  :Big Smile:  genug Vortrieb liefert aber dennoch schn in der Hand liegt.
Welches wrdest du mir da empfehlen und vorallem welche Segel Abstufung (hoffe es sind genug informationen)...

Respekt fr deinen tollen Einsatz hier im Forum.
Glaube du hilfst damit einer ganzen Reihe von Leuten!
Beste Gre

----------


## cire

Hej Jan, ich habe Trimm-Probleme mit meinen S-Types (6,6 und 7,8). Ich habe immer extrem hohen Druck auf meinem hinteren Fu und glaube, dass es am Segeltrimm liegt. Finnen, Gabelbaumhhe, Schlaufenposition und Mastspur habe ich alles schon durch.
Kann ich mich auf die Lngenangaben auf dem Segel verlassen oder auf die Trimmpunkte fr das Vorliek? Wie trimme ich das Achterliek, gibt es da einen Trick an dem ich mich orientieren kann?
Beste Gre
Cire

----------


## andysurfer

Hi Jan,
ich fahre eine Hero-Palette (2012-2014) und bin damit gut zufrieden. Das 3,7er (2012) empfinde ich allerdings gegenber den aktuelleren Segeln (zB 4,2 aus 2014) als rechts schwammig und weniger direkt und druckpunktstabil. Gerade das 3.7er fr die harten Tage sollte aber mit den Ben gut klarkommen und locker in der Hand liegen. Sollte ich "erneuern" oder hast Du Trimmtips? Als Mast verwende ich einen 370er Platinum (2013?), welchen ich brigens grundstzlich nicht so gerne nutze wie mein 400er Gold (2014?).
Danke und Gruss
Andreas

----------


## garrulle

Hallo Jan! 

Wieder eine Frage zu passenden Masten und Segelpalette... 

also im unteren Bereich geht bei mir grad alles in Richtung North. 5.4 habe ich ein Duke 2011 das mit einem 430er Fremdmasten (ich glaub Gun Sails, SDM, 75%) fr mich sehr gut funktioniert. Darunter hab ich jetzt ein 4.5er Ego 2009 gnstig bekommen (vielleicht nicht als Dauerlsung, mal schauen) und berleg jetzt was fr Masten ich mir zuleg. Htte eine gnstige Option auf einen 370er Gold RDM von ca. 2011/12 oder eine (etwas weniger gnstig aber auch ok) auf einen 400er Gold RDM von 2015. 

Hm - guter Rat ist teuer. Einerseits will ich dass das Ego gut funktioniert (best mast 370, alternativ 400), andererseits in einen Masten investieren der auch weitere Segel der Gre 4.2 bis 5.0 gut bedient, z. B. Hero oder Volt. 
Welcher der Masten wre deiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl? Was denkst du ber die a weng zusammengestoppelte Segelabstufung?

LG garrulle

----------


## Jonie

Hey Jan,hey community.
Ich habe ein 6,2 2013 North Natural, und brauche einen Mast fr das Segel, welchen kann ich dafr kaufen ? Ich finde leider keine 2013 460 Red/Silver/Gold ( neu oder gebraucht ) und brauche nun eure hilfe.. gehen die von 2014/15 ?  oder welche gehen sonst noch..

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hej Jan, ich habe Trimm-Probleme mit meinen S-Types (6,6 und 7,8). Ich habe immer extrem hohen Druck auf meinem hinteren Fu und glaube, dass es am Segeltrimm liegt. Finnen, Gabelbaumhhe, Schlaufenposition und Mastspur habe ich alles schon durch.
> Kann ich mich auf die Lngenangaben auf dem Segel verlassen oder auf die Trimmpunkte fr das Vorliek? Wie trimme ich das Achterliek, gibt es da einen Trick an dem ich mich orientieren kann?
> Beste Gre
> Cire





Hallo Cire,

was fr einen Mast fhrst du in dem Segel?

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> ich wrde gerne auf North Produkte umsteigen und Frage mich derzeit welches Segel fr mich persnlich das bessere ist (Hero oder Volt)..
> Fahre vorwiegend an der hollndischen Kste, Fehmarn oder DK und bin jetzt nicht der Typ der bei Meterhohen Wellen surft. Wiege dabei 86 kg und fahre das Freewave in 86 und 106 Litern.
> Dennoch wrd ich gerne ein Segel haben, dass bei meinen straffen 86 kg  genug Vortrieb liefert aber dennoch schn in der Hand liegt.
> Welches wrdest du mir da empfehlen und vorallem welche Segel Abstufung (hoffe es sind genug informationen)...
> 
> Respekt fr deinen tollen Einsatz hier im Forum.
> Glaube du hilfst damit einer ganzen Reihe von Leuten!
> Beste Gre




Hallo Schleudersturz,

ich wiege auch zwischen 85 - 87kg und fahre am liebsten die Heros. Sie liegen mir sehr weil der Druckpunkt etwas weiter hinten ist und ich dadurch immer das Gefhl habe, das gengend Power
im Segel ist.

Beim Hero nehme ich die Abstufung 4,0/4,5/5,0/5,6.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hi Jan,
> ich fahre eine Hero-Palette (2012-2014) und bin damit gut zufrieden. Das 3,7er (2012) empfinde ich allerdings gegenber den aktuelleren Segeln (zB 4,2 aus 2014) als rechts schwammig und weniger direkt und druckpunktstabil. Gerade das 3.7er fr die harten Tage sollte aber mit den Ben gut klarkommen und locker in der Hand liegen. Sollte ich "erneuern" oder hast Du Trimmtips? Als Mast verwende ich einen 370er Platinum (2013?), welchen ich brigens grundstzlich nicht so gerne nutze wie mein 400er Gold (2014?).
> Danke und Gruss
> Andreas




Hallo Andreas,

ich wrde das Segel erneuern denn die Heros ab 2014 sin viel besser. Mast ist ok.


MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan! 
> 
> Wieder eine Frage zu passenden Masten und Segelpalette... 
> 
> also im unteren Bereich geht bei mir grad alles in Richtung North. 5.4 habe ich ein Duke 2011 das mit einem 430er Fremdmasten (ich glaub Gun Sails, SDM, 75%) fr mich sehr gut funktioniert. Darunter hab ich jetzt ein 4.5er Ego 2009 gnstig bekommen (vielleicht nicht als Dauerlsung, mal schauen) und berleg jetzt was fr Masten ich mir zuleg. Htte eine gnstige Option auf einen 370er Gold RDM von ca. 2011/12 oder eine (etwas weniger gnstig aber auch ok) auf einen 400er Gold RDM von 2015. 
> 
> Hm - guter Rat ist teuer. Einerseits will ich dass das Ego gut funktioniert (best mast 370, alternativ 400), andererseits in einen Masten investieren der auch weitere Segel der Gre 4.2 bis 5.0 gut bedient, z. B. Hero oder Volt. 
> Welcher der Masten wre deiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl? Was denkst du ber die a weng zusammengestoppelte Segelabstufung?
> 
> LG garrulle



Hallo Garrule,

nimm den 370 Gold RDM 2011/12.


MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hey Jan,hey community.
> Ich habe ein 6,2 2013 North Natural, und brauche einen Mast fr das Segel, welchen kann ich dafr kaufen ? Ich finde leider keine 2013 460 Red/Silver/Gold ( neu oder gebraucht ) und brauche nun eure hilfe.. gehen die von 2014/15 ?  oder welche gehen sonst noch..



Hallo Jonie,

ein North Gold oder Platinum 2014/15 geht auch.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## cire

> Hallo Cire,
> 
> was fr einen Mast fhrst du in dem Segel?
> 
> MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision



Hej Jan,
der Mast ist ein North Gold aus 2011 oder 2012 und die Segel aus 2012. Das Brett ist ein Futura Carbon 2016 114 Liter mit Winheller LWS 8 in 36, 38, 40 cm Lnge.
Lieben Gru Cire

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Cire,

msste alles gehen. Versuch es mal mit einer hheren Vorlieksspannung.


LG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Karibiksurfer

Fahre seit 15 Jahren North Sails. Zuletzt berwiegend Klitte, Ostsee, Kanaren. Ab und zu notgedrungen am Binnensee. Habe 88 kg. Zu ersetzen sind letztlich Ice 5,7 (2011) und ein Ice 6,2.
Darunter habe ich mir letztens ein 5,0er Volt HD (2014) gekauft. Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Fr Leichtwind Duke 6,9 (selten genutzt).
Boards in dem Bereich sind ein Fanatic New Wave Twin 93 (Welle) und ein Fanatic Freestyle Wave TE 104l (Flachwasser/Leichtwind).
Ich habe schon gehrt, dass die Hero eher frh los gehen aber nicht so hoch zu fahren sind. Daher schwanke ich zwischen recht vielen Mglichkeiten:
1. Hero 5,6 und Volt 6,4
2. Hero 5,3 und Volt 5,9 
3. Hero 5,3 und Hero 5,8
4. Statt 2 nur 1 Segel (Hero 5,6 oder 5,8 oder Volt 5,9)

Bekomme jeweils die 2015er und 2016er, wobei die 2015er natrlich deutlich gnstiger sind.

Was wre die beste Abstufung in der Palette?
Kann ich ruhig die 2015er nehmen? Das 5,8er Hero 2015 scheint einen komischen Schnitt zu haben. Mast krzer als beim 5,6er, dafr 186cm lange Gabel.
Sind die 2016 mit der zustzlichen Latte besser auf Flachwasser und bei berpower?

Habe dazu Platinum RDM Masten 400 (von 2011) und 430 (von 2014). Drfte damit alles gehen, oder?

----------


## Jan G-901

> Fahre seit 15 Jahren North Sails. Zuletzt berwiegend Klitte, Ostsee, Kanaren. Ab und zu notgedrungen am Binnensee. Habe 88 kg. Zu ersetzen sind letztlich Ice 5,7 (2011) und ein Ice 6,2.
> Darunter habe ich mir letztens ein 5,0er Volt HD (2014) gekauft. Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden.
> Fr Leichtwind Duke 6,9 (selten genutzt).
> Boards in dem Bereich sind ein Fanatic New Wave Twin 93 (Welle) und ein Fanatic Freestyle Wave TE 104l (Flachwasser/Leichtwind).
> Ich habe schon gehrt, dass die Hero eher frh los gehen aber nicht so hoch zu fahren sind. Daher schwanke ich zwischen recht vielen Mglichkeiten:
> 1. Hero 5,6 und Volt 6,4
> 2. Hero 5,3 und Volt 5,9 
> 3. Hero 5,3 und Hero 5,8
> 4. Statt 2 nur 1 Segel (Hero 5,6 oder 5,8 oder Volt 5,9)
> ...




Hallo Karibiksurfer,

ich wrde dir Variante 3 empfehlen. 

Ich finde das 2015 nicht schlechter, im Gegenteil ich finde es richtig gut! Mast ist ok.


MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## mueller_61

Hallo Jan, 

kannst Du mir sagen, wo ich die Spezifikation (Lnge: Front, Tube, Back-End) fr die Camberlatten meines s-type 8,4 (2010) herbekomme? Angeblich hat North die Front veraendert (haerter), wodurch sich die originalen Abmessungen veraendert haben sollten.

Beste Gre

mueller

----------


## andysurfer

Hallo Jan,

Dank Dir fr Deine Antwort. Welche Abstnde empfiehlst Du bei den Hero's. In alten Zeiten bin ich bei den Ice-Tchern mit rund 0,7qm gut klargekommen - heute bei den Hero's erscheint mir das insbesondere bei den kleinen Segeln als zu gro ...

Gruss, Andreas

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan, 
> 
> kannst Du mir sagen, wo ich die Spezifikation (Lnge: Front, Tube, Back-End) fr die Camberlatten meines s-type 8,4 (2010) herbekomme? Angeblich hat North die Front veraendert (haerter), wodurch sich die originalen Abmessungen veraendert haben sollten.
> 
> Beste Gre
> 
> mueller



Hallo Mueller,

frag bei Boards and More nach.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> Dank Dir fr Deine Antwort. Welche Abstnde empfiehlst Du bei den Hero's. In alten Zeiten bin ich bei den Ice-Tchern mit rund 0,7qm gut klargekommen - heute bei den Hero's erscheint mir das insbesondere bei den kleinen Segeln als zu gro ...
> 
> Gruss, Andreas



Hallo Andreas,

0,7 ist fr die Heros zu gro. Ich empfehle eine 0,5er Abstufung.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## joehansi

Hey Leute, 
will mir 3 Stk. Hero's zulegen. Nehme wahrscheinlich die 2015er in 4.0, 4.7 und 5.3. Kann man die Segel mit dem Enemii Mast fahren? Wrde mir den 400er 100% nehmen. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung?
Welche Masten kann man sonst noch fr diese Segel nehmen?
Danke
lg JoeHansi  :Smile:

----------


## Karibiksurfer

Hallo Jan,

vielen Dank fr die Empfehlung.

Habe die Hero 5,3 und 5,8 als 2015er bestellt. Bin gespannt, wie die sind.

Viele Gre,

Karibiksurfer





> Hallo Karibiksurfer,
> 
> ich wrde dir Variante 3 empfehlen. 
> 
> Ich finde das 2015 nicht schlechter, im Gegenteil ich finde es richtig gut! Mast ist ok.
> 
> 
> MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## NorthFanatic

Hallo Jan,
habe mir krzlich ein gebrauchtes 2015er Warp 8,4 zugelegt. Bentige jedoch noch den passenden Mast dazu. Wollte dazu gerne wissen ob es zwingend ein 2015er 490 Platinum sein muss? Oder kann es auch ein 2016er oder 2014er 490 Platinum sein?

VG
Daniel

----------


## Karibiksurfer

Hallo Jan,

sorry muss nochmal  was nachfragen. Habe die 2015 Segel bekommen und heute mal aufgriggt. Das 5,3er soll mit meinem 2014er 430er RDM Platinum eigentlich optimal sein. Steht damit aber irgendwie gar nicht. Selbst bei viel Vorliekspannung stehen die Latten noch seitlich am Mast vorbei und das Segel rotiert extrem schlecht. Um auf die angegebene Gabelbaumlnge zu kommen msste ich mehr als 5cm am Schothorn ziehen.
Ist das Hero irgendwie speziell zu trimmen oder ist der Mast zu hart?
Danke und Gru,
Karibiksurfer









> Hallo Karibiksurfer,
> 
> ich wrde dir Variante 3 empfehlen. 
> 
> Ich finde das 2015 nicht schlechter, im Gegenteil ich finde es richtig gut! Mast ist ok.
> 
> 
> MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## cire

Hej Jan, habe Probleme mit meinem Duke 6,4 von 2012. Wenn ich es nach den North-Vorgaben aufrigge habe ich fast bis zum Gabelbaum ein looseleach und die beiden Latten oberhalb der Gabel enden an der Mastmitte. Das Segel fhlt sich auf dem Wasser sehr schwer an und hat keine Leistung. Als Mast habe ich einen SDM Gold von 2011. Ich habe das Gefhl dass die beiden nicht so richtig zusammen passen? Kannst du da helfen? Gru Cire

----------


## CoolWaterSurfer

Hallo Jan,
ich habe einen Platinum 370 RDM aus 2013  und einen Gold 400 RDM aus 2010 und ein Platinum 430 aus 2012

Ich wollte mir ein Hero oder Volt in 4,7 aus 2015 oder 2016 kaufen.
Optimal fr die Segel ist  ja ein Platinum 400
Meine Fragen:
1. Welches Segel passt am besten zu meinen Masten?
2. Whre der kauf eines 400 Platinum im nchsten Jahr sinvoll. Wie gro ware der Unterschied zum 370ziger (Ich wiege 70 KG)
   Ich wrde den Mast nur fr das 4,7 bentigen lohnt sich der Aufwand?
3. Welches Segel Hero/Volt passt besser zu bige Bedingungen auf einem Freewave 85 aus 2010.

Gru
Markus

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> habe mir krzlich ein gebrauchtes 2015er Warp 8,4 zugelegt. Bentige jedoch noch den passenden Mast dazu. Wollte dazu gerne wissen ob es zwingend ein 2015er 490 Platinum sein muss? Oder kann es auch ein 2016er oder 2014er 490 Platinum sein?
> 
> VG
> Daniel



Hallo, 
ich wrde dir lieber einen Gold 2014/2015 epfehlen. Der Unterschied im Fahrverhalten zum Platinum ist sehr minnimal. So kannst du etwas Geld sparen und trotzdem viel Spa haben.


MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> sorry muss nochmal  was nachfragen. Habe die 2015 Segel bekommen und heute mal aufgriggt. Das 5,3er soll mit meinem 2014er 430er RDM Platinum eigentlich optimal sein. Steht damit aber irgendwie gar nicht. Selbst bei viel Vorliekspannung stehen die Latten noch seitlich am Mast vorbei und das Segel rotiert extrem schlecht. Um auf die angegebene Gabelbaumlnge zu kommen msste ich mehr als 5cm am Schothorn ziehen.
> Ist das Hero irgendwie speziell zu trimmen oder ist der Mast zu hart?
> Danke und Gru,
> Karibiksurfer



Hallo Karibiksurfer,

das mit den Latten ist schon ok, muss so sein, denn das Segel wird ber die Gabelspannung getrimmt. Bei der Lnge der Gabel solltest du beachten auf welcher Position die Gabel sitzt (S,M,L).

MfG, Jaqn von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hej Jan, habe Probleme mit meinem Duke 6,4 von 2012. Wenn ich es nach den North-Vorgaben aufrigge habe ich fast bis zum Gabelbaum ein looseleach und die beiden Latten oberhalb der Gabel enden an der Mastmitte. Das Segel fhlt sich auf dem Wasser sehr schwer an und hat keine Leistung. Als Mast habe ich einen SDM Gold von 2011. Ich habe das Gefhl dass die beiden nicht so richtig zusammen passen? Kannst du da helfen? Gru Cire



Hallo Cire,

der Mast muss passen. Die Latte oberhalb der Gabel schliet, bei richtigem Trimm, sogar mit der Mastvorderkante ab. Also Vorliekspannung etwas reduzieren. Bei Windeinfall zieht sich das Segel dann in die richtige Position.


MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> ich habe einen Platinum 370 RDM aus 2013  und einen Gold 400 RDM aus 2010 und ein Platinum 430 aus 2012
> 
> Ich wollte mir ein Hero oder Volt in 4,7 aus 2015 oder 2016 kaufen.
> Optimal fr die Segel ist  ja ein Platinum 400
> Meine Fragen:
> 1. Welches Segel passt am besten zu meinen Masten?
> 2. Whre der kauf eines 400 Platinum im nchsten Jahr sinvoll. Wie gro ware der Unterschied zum 370ziger (Ich wiege 70 KG)
>    Ich wrde den Mast nur fr das 4,7 bentigen lohnt sich der Aufwand?
> ...



Hallo Markus,

nimm das Volt 4,7 das passt zu dem Gold gut.


MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Aleksandros

Hallo Jan
Habe mir ein neues 2015er Volt in 5,9 gekauft. Aber irgendwie stimmt die Vorliekslnge nicht die aufgdruckt (448 +1cm) ist. Wenn ich das Segel mit der Angabe aufrigge geht das Lose Leech bis ins das unterters Fenster und die Gabellnge passt dann auch berhaupt nicht mehr, das Segel ist vllig bertrimmt. Wenn ich 4cm weniger nehme passt es und es fhrt auch gut. Kann es sein, dass es so groe Toleranzen gibt? Bei meinen anderen Volt Segeln (Volt 5,3 & 6,4 aus 2013) passt der selbe Mast und die Segelangaben perfekt zusammen. 
Es handelt sich um eine Mast von One Italica 75% , Verlngerung ist eine North xt 2.0.
Will erstmal zum Shop fahren und mit dem original Mast testen kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das sehr viel hilft. Gibt es falsch genhte Segel?
Vielleicht hast du ja einen Tipp fr mich, 
Gre Alex

----------


## maximilalan

Hi Jan,

ich habe meinem Freund ein Volt HD 5,9 aus 2014 gekauft. Er hat es gestern  mit nem steinalten Neil Pryde SDM 430er Mast auf Meer/Flachwasser gefahren und fand es schon total geil obwohl man sehr gut sehen konnte, dass die Mastkurve nicht stimmt. Wir fliegen in 2 Wochen nach Mauritius und ich wrde im gerne einen passenden Mast kaufen. Allerdings ist mein Freund sehr skeptisch bzgl. Carbon weil er einige Mastbrche hatte. Soll ich silver oder Gold kaufen, welches Jahr und soll ich RDM kaufen obwohl er auf SDM schwrt??? Ist ja schlielich fr das Segel empfohlen
Freue mich auf Deinen Rat

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan
> Habe mir ein neues 2015er Volt in 5,9 gekauft. Aber irgendwie stimmt die Vorliekslnge nicht die aufgdruckt (448 +1cm) ist. Wenn ich das Segel mit der Angabe aufrigge geht das Lose Leech bis ins das unterters Fenster und die Gabellnge passt dann auch berhaupt nicht mehr, das Segel ist vllig bertrimmt. Wenn ich 4cm weniger nehme passt es und es fhrt auch gut. Kann es sein, dass es so groe Toleranzen gibt? Bei meinen anderen Volt Segeln (Volt 5,3 & 6,4 aus 2013) passt der selbe Mast und die Segelangaben perfekt zusammen. 
> Es handelt sich um eine Mast von One Italica 75% , Verlngerung ist eine North xt 2.0.
> Will erstmal zum Shop fahren und mit dem original Mast testen kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das sehr viel hilft. Gibt es falsch genhte Segel?
> Vielleicht hast du ja einen Tipp fr mich, 
> Gre Alex



Hallo Aleksandros,

es kann schon mal vorkommen, dass ein Segel verschnitten ist. Wo Menschen arbeiten kann es auch mal Fehler geben. Bitte setze dich mit der Rekla Abteilung von Boards and More in Verbindung und schildere dein Problem. Die Jungs dort werden dir weiterhelfen.


MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hi Jan,
> 
> ich habe meinem Freund ein Volt HD 5,9 aus 2014 gekauft. Er hat es gestern  mit nem steinalten Neil Pryde SDM 430er Mast auf Meer/Flachwasser gefahren und fand es schon total geil obwohl man sehr gut sehen konnte, dass die Mastkurve nicht stimmt. Wir fliegen in 2 Wochen nach Mauritius und ich wrde im gerne einen passenden Mast kaufen. Allerdings ist mein Freund sehr skeptisch bzgl. Carbon weil er einige Mastbrche hatte. Soll ich silver oder Gold kaufen, welches Jahr und soll ich RDM kaufen obwohl er auf SDM schwrt??? Ist ja schlielich fr das Segel empfohlen
> Freue mich auf Deinen Rat



Hallo, 
ich hatte dir zu diesem Thema eine PM geschickt.


MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## inF

Hallo Jan,

kann man den North RDM Platinum Xtender zusammen mit einem 400er RDM Platinum Mast (2014) in einem 2015er 5.6er HERO fahren?

Gibt es generelle Beschrnkungen bei der Verwendung des Xtenders?

Harmoniert der oben genannte Mast auch noch mit einem 4,7er Duke aus 2009?

Vielen Dank und viele Gre,

Rico

----------


## Spacecowboy

Hi Jan

bin als Gelegenheitssurfer nicht allzu viel auf dem Wasser, Schlaufen fahren ist noch eine Herausforderung und an eine Gleithalse wage ich noch nicht so recht denken...

Habe mir nun eine komplette Gebrauchtausrstung (fr unsere Binnenseen) mit einem e-type 6.6 (2016) als "Hauptsegel" und einem Hero M.E. 5.3 (2015) zusammengestellt, dazu einen gebrauchten 430er RDM Silver Mast. Beim Querlesen hier musste ich nun feststellen, dass du ja rein gar nichts Gutes an den Silver-Masten lsst. Mir ist klar, dass ein Gold- oder Platinum-Mast reaktionsschneller und spritziger wre, wohl mehr Spass macht und mehr aus den Segeln rausholt. Meine Frage ist, ob die Silver denn prinzipiell nicht funktionieren (aber North bietet sie ja an...) oder ob sie fr Surfer wie mich - die HRS-Board-Fraktion, welche sowieso fahrerisch das Material lngst nicht ausreizt - nicht doch einen bezahlbaren Kompromiss darstellen? Wie macht sich der Silver genau bemerkbar in den Eigenschaften?

Gruss Phil

----------


## Spacecowboy

> Meine Frage ist, ob die Silver denn prinzipiell nicht funktionieren (aber North bietet sie ja an...) oder ob sie fr Surfer wie mich - die HRS-Board-Fraktion, welche sowieso fahrerisch das Material lngst nicht ausreizt - nicht doch einen bezahlbaren Kompromiss darstellen? Wie macht sich der Silver genau bemerkbar in den Eigenschaften?



Natrlich wrden mich auch Meinungen von anderen Surfern interessieren, was sie denn generell von den Silver-Masten halten.
Ich knnte mir vorstellen, dass es wohl auch vom Fahrergewicht abhngig ist, wie man damit klar kommt. Mit meinen 71kg (ohne alles) drfte der Mast besser funktionieren als bei schwereren Surfern?

Gruss Phil

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> kann man den North RDM Platinum Xtender zusammen mit einem 400er RDM Platinum Mast (2014) in einem 2015er 5.6er HERO fahren?
> 
> Gibt es generelle Beschrnkungen bei der Verwendung des Xtenders?
> 
> Harmoniert der oben genannte Mast auch noch mit einem 4,7er Duke aus 2009?
> 
> Vielen Dank und viele Gre,
> ...



Hallo Rico,

du kannst den Xtender mit deinem Mast verwenden. Es ist zwar nicht optimal, aber wenn du keinen anderen Mast willst, ok.

Du kannst den Mast auch fr das Duke nehmen. Der Unterschied in der Performace ist gering.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hi Jan
> 
> bin als Gelegenheitssurfer nicht allzu viel auf dem Wasser, Schlaufen fahren ist noch eine Herausforderung und an eine Gleithalse wage ich noch nicht so recht denken...
> 
> Habe mir nun eine komplette Gebrauchtausrstung (fr unsere Binnenseen) mit einem e-type 6.6 (2016) als "Hauptsegel" und einem Hero M.E. 5.3 (2015) zusammengestellt, dazu einen gebrauchten 430er RDM Silver Mast. Beim Querlesen hier musste ich nun feststellen, dass du ja rein gar nichts Gutes an den Silver-Masten lsst. Mir ist klar, dass ein Gold- oder Platinum-Mast reaktionsschneller und spritziger wre, wohl mehr Spass macht und mehr aus den Segeln rausholt. Meine Frage ist, ob die Silver denn prinzipiell nicht funktionieren (aber North bietet sie ja an...) oder ob sie fr Surfer wie mich - die HRS-Board-Fraktion, welche sowieso fahrerisch das Material lngst nicht ausreizt - nicht doch einen bezahlbaren Kompromiss darstellen? Wie macht sich der Silver genau bemerkbar in den Eigenschaften?
> 
> Gruss Phil



Hallo Phil,

ich halte schon was von den North Silver, Red oder Black Label Masten nur sind sie absolut nicht optimal fr High Performance Segel. Man rgert sich auch als "einfacher Surfer" ber ein schlecht getrimmtes Segel. Diese Masten sind konzipiert fr Fremdsegel anderer Marken, also Atrenativ-Masten. Natrlich kannst du diese Masten auch in North Segel schieben aber ich firnde es dann so als wenn du in einen Ferari einen Trabantmotor einbauen wrdest.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Spacecowboy

Herzlichen Dank fr die Antwort!

Fr die kleineren Segel wird mir der RDM Silver vorlufig reichen mssen, aber fr mein 6.6er e-type konnte ich nun gestern einen 460er Gold SDM auftreiben, den ich spter dann auch noch auf einem grsseren Segel nutzen mchte. In diesem Zusammenhang gleich noch eine Anschlussfrage: Vom 6.6er sollte ich wohl gleich zum 7.8er e-type aufsteigen, der Unterschied zum 7.3er drfte zu gering sein?

Schne Grsse, Phil

edit: Hab inzwischen noch ein 7.8er e-type geholt. Fhrt sich sehr angenehm und passt gut auf den 460er Gold SDM. Das 6.6er finde ich hingegen auf diesem Mast eher ein bisschen bockig/hart...

----------


## Moritz Mansfeld

Moin Jan,
Ich habe mir jetzt einen North Sails Gold RDM von 2015 und dazu ein North Sails Hero 4.7 von 2016 gekauft. Passt diese Kombo und kann ich mit dem Mast auch noch meine Voodoos von 2008 fahren?
Liebe Gre 
Moritz

----------


## generalduke

Hallo Jan,

habe vor mein altes NP durch ein 5,9er Volt von 2016 zu ersetzen. Funktioniert das Volt mit meinem alten Neil Pryde CK 66 Wave Constant Flex (4,30m, IMCS 21). Habe auch ein 430er NS Gold SDM den ich mit einem duke 6,4 fahre, mu aber beide Segel gleichzeitig aufbauen knnen wenn ich mit meiner Frau surfen gehe.

----------


## generalduke

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> habe vor mein altes NP durch ein 5,9er Volt von 2016 zu ersetzen. Funktioniert das Volt mit meinem alten Neil Pryde CK 66 Wave Constant Flex (4,30m, IMCS 21). Habe auch ein 430er NS Gold SDM den ich mit einem duke 6,4 fahre, mu aber beide Segel gleichzeitig aufbauen knnen wenn ich mit meiner Frau surfen gehe.



Die Frage hat sich erledigt. Hab mir das Volt 5,9 gekauft, mit dem alten Mast aufgebaut aber leider lt sich damit die untere Latte berhaupt  nicht umschlagen. Werde mir wohl den Gold SDM von 2016 zulegen. Ein Frage an die Experten in diesem Forum zum Verstndnis: Ist mein alter Mast inkompatibel weil er im unteren Teil zu hart ist? Vielen Dank fr das gesammelte Fachwissen,
Dirk

hang loose

----------


## POLYLUX

Hallo Jan,
WENN WIR HIER SCHON BEI DEN NP Masten sind....
Wrde ein NP Mast wie CK 75 oder Race pro in einem Warp ( auch lter?) gehen ?  Wegen dem Durchmesser ( Camber) Oder der Haltbarkeit des des Mastes?
 Wrde es den alten Mast eventuell zerbrseln?
Danke Polylux

----------


## novize

Hallo Jan und andere North Kenner,
ich fahre ein 7.3 er e-type aus 2015. Erst das zweite Segel nach meinem NCX, bei dem die Angaben sowohl bei der Verlngerung als auch fr die Gabel stimmen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob es gewollt ist, dass Latte ber der Gabel schon fast vor dem Mast steht; also zum Segel hin (keine Ahnung, ob das nun vor oder hinter dem Mast ist  :Happy:  ) 
Danke schon mal fr die Antwort und dein Engagement im Allgemeinen.

----------


## generalduke

Hab mir gestern Abend auf Grund hnlicher Ratschlge in diesem thread, zum Volt 5,9 den North Gold RDM geholt.

----------


## Christian 371

Hallo Jan,
*
ich muss meine Segelpalette (Zone 4,2 4,7 Search 5,4) ersetzen und mchte mir North Segel kaufen.
Ich habe ein Starboard Evo 74 und ein Freestyle 98 jeweils mit einer Finne. Einsatzort ist Ost- und Nordsee. Mein Gewicht 70 kg. 
Ich entnehme deinen Beitrgen dass du auch fr mich das Hero dem Volt vorziehen wrdestrichtig? Und dann in der Abstufung 4,0 4,5 u 5,0 kann ich ab Baujahr 2012 alle nehmen, oder lieber neuer?
Ich habe einen Naish Firestick 100 aus 2010 liegen. Kann ich den fr die North Segel nehmen? 
*
Danke fr Deine Untersttzung 
*
Christian

----------


## andysurfer

Hi Jan,
mein Bengel wird 18 und darf/muss sich jetzt seine eigene Surfausrstung zusammen suchen. Er mchte weiter die North-Hero Tcher verwenden, ein 5,3er hat er schon - 4,7+4,2+ggfs. 3,7 sollen folgen. Als Mast mchte er einen RDM-Gold-400 verwenden - diesen habe ich auch und wir sind damit gut zufrieden.
Er wird vermutlich gebrauchte Segel der Modelljahr 2013/2014, vielleicht auch 2015 kaufen.
Zu Weihnachten soll er als Starthilfe von uns den Mast bekommen - somit meine Frage: Funktioniert der 2013er RDM-Gold-400 fr die Segel der vorgenannten Modelljahr gut - oder sind andere Modelljahre zu bevorzugen?
Danke und Gruss
Andreas

----------


## Jan G-901

> Moin Jan,
> Ich habe mir jetzt einen North Sails Gold RDM von 2015 und dazu ein North Sails Hero 4.7 von 2016 gekauft. Passt diese Kombo und kann ich mit dem Mast auch noch meine Voodoos von 2008 fahren?
> Liebe Gre 
> Moritz



Hallo Moritz,

der North Gold RDM 2015 passt zu deinem HERO 4,7. Bei deinem Voodoos nicht.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> habe vor mein altes NP durch ein 5,9er Volt von 2016 zu ersetzen. Funktioniert das Volt mit meinem alten Neil Pryde CK 66 Wave Constant Flex (4,30m, IMCS 21). Habe auch ein 430er NS Gold SDM den ich mit einem duke 6,4 fahre, mu aber beide Segel gleichzeitig aufbauen knnen wenn ich mit meiner Frau surfen gehe.



Hallo Generalduke,
NP und North vertreten unterschiedliche Mastkonzepte. Aus diesem Grund finden die beiden Marken Mast Segel technisch nicht zusammen, auch wenn der IMCS Wert gleich ist stimmt die prozentuale Biegeverteilung Top zu Base nicht berein. Besorge dir einen alten NS Gebrauchtmast.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> WENN WIR HIER SCHON BEI DEN NP Masten sind....
> Wrde ein NP Mast wie CK 75 oder Race pro in einem Warp ( auch lter?) gehen ?  Wegen dem Durchmesser ( Camber) Oder der Haltbarkeit des des Mastes?
>  Wrde es den alten Mast eventuell zerbrseln?
> Danke Polylux



Hallo Polylux,

wie du schon richtig angemerkt hast kann es mit dem NP Mast Camberprobleme geben auerdem kann die Haltbarkeit des alten Mastes bei der hohen Vorliekspannung in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.
Gerade bei den Warp Segeln wrde ich persnlich nur NS Masten empfehlen. Ich finde hier den Gold sehr passend.


MfG, jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan und andere North Kenner,
> ich fahre ein 7.3 er e-type aus 2015. Erst das zweite Segel nach meinem NCX, bei dem die Angaben sowohl bei der Verlngerung als auch fr die Gabel stimmen. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob es gewollt ist, dass Latte ber der Gabel schon fast vor dem Mast steht; also zum Segel hin (keine Ahnung, ob das nun vor oder hinter dem Mast ist  ) 
> Danke schon mal fr die Antwort und dein Engagement im Allgemeinen.




Hallo Novize,


bei neueren NS Segeln in den Bereichen Freestyle, Wave und Freeride (Camberlos) ist es so, dass im Normaltrimm die Latte ber der Gabel bis zur Mastvordekante steht und nich wie bei lteren Segel mittig am Mast. erst wenn sich das Segelprofiel aufgebaut hat nimmt die Latte ihre Idealposition ein.


Mfg, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> *
> ich muss meine Segelpalette (Zone 4,2 4,7 Search 5,4) ersetzen und mchte mir North Segel kaufen.
> Ich habe ein Starboard Evo 74 und ein Freestyle 98 jeweils mit einer Finne. Einsatzort ist Ost- und Nordsee. Mein Gewicht 70 kg. 
> Ich entnehme deinen Beitrgen dass du auch fr mich das Hero dem Volt vorziehen wrdestrichtig? Und dann in der Abstufung 4,0 4,5 u 5,0 kann ich ab Baujahr 2012 alle nehmen, oder lieber neuer?
> Ich habe einen Naish Firestick 100 aus 2010 liegen. Kann ich den fr die North Segel nehmen? 
> *
> Danke fr Deine Untersttzung 
> *
> Christian



Hallo Christian,

ich mepfehle nicht jedem das HERO. Es kommt immer darauf an, wo du surfen gehst und was du von deinem Segel erwartest. Fr jemanden der ein sehr handliches Segel mchte empfehle ich eher das Volt. Fr Angleitpower und oder ein kraftvolles Segel mchte das HERO.
Beim Hero sind nach meiner Erfahrung die Baujahre 2012, 2013, 2016 und 2017 die besten.
Der Mast istn Mast ist nicht gut fr die Segel.


MfG, Jan von Backwinddvsion.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hi Jan,
> mein Bengel wird 18 und darf/muss sich jetzt seine eigene Surfausrstung zusammen suchen. Er mchte weiter die North-Hero Tcher verwenden, ein 5,3er hat er schon - 4,7+4,2+ggfs. 3,7 sollen folgen. Als Mast mchte er einen RDM-Gold-400 verwenden - diesen habe ich auch und wir sind damit gut zufrieden.
> Er wird vermutlich gebrauchte Segel der Modelljahr 2013/2014, vielleicht auch 2015 kaufen.
> Zu Weihnachten soll er als Starthilfe von uns den Mast bekommen - somit meine Frage: Funktioniert der 2013er RDM-Gold-400 fr die Segel der vorgenannten Modelljahr gut - oder sind andere Modelljahre zu bevorzugen?
> Danke und Gruss
> Andreas




Hallo Andreas,

kurz und bdig, JA.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

PS.: Sorry fr die versptete Antwort, ich war im Ausland unterwegs und konnte von dort aus kaum ins Internet.

----------


## Jan G-901

Sorry Leute fr die versptete Antwort, ich war im Ausland unterwegs und konnte von dort aus kaum ins Internet.
Ich bitte um eue Versndnis.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## rich

Hallo Jan,
ich bentige Deinen Rat. Ich habe mir gebraucht ein North Ram 2013 in 8,6 qm gekauft. Als Mast verwende ich einen gebrauchten North Gold 490. Vorher hatte ich den Mast auf einem Gun Sails Future. Da die Biegekurve beim Ram nun sehr extrem ist; erst beim Aufriggen bemerkt, befrchte ich einen Mastbruch. Darber kursieren im Netz viele Infos und ich bin schon so verunsichert, das ich das Segel wieder verkaufen mchte, obwohl es sehr Druckpunktstabil ist und mir gut gefllt. Die Surfshops meines Vertrauens haben keine Bedenken hinsichtlich eines Mastbruchs. Gre Rich

----------


## Christian 371

> Hallo Christian,
> 
> ich mepfehle nicht jedem das HERO. Es kommt immer darauf an, wo du surfen gehst und was du von deinem Segel erwartest. Fr jemanden der ein sehr handliches Segel mchte empfehle ich eher das Volt. Fr Angleitpower und oder ein kraftvolles Segel mchte das HERO.
> Beim Hero sind nach meiner Erfahrung die Baujahre 2012, 2013, 2016 und 2017 die besten.
> Der Mast istn Mast ist nicht gut fr die Segel.
> 
> 
> MfG, Jan von Backwinddvsion.



Hi Jan,

danke fr die Antwort, ich habe mir jetzt 2016 Hero gekauft. Jetzt will ich den Mast tauschen. Welche Jahre des Gold / Platinum passen zu den 2016 Hero? Geht 2012?

VG Christian

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> ich bentige Deinen Rat. Ich habe mir gebraucht ein North Ram 2013 in 8,6 qm gekauft. Als Mast verwende ich einen gebrauchten North Gold 490. Vorher hatte ich den Mast auf einem Gun Sails Future. Da die Biegekurve beim Ram nun sehr extrem ist; erst beim Aufriggen bemerkt, befrchte ich einen Mastbruch. Darber kursieren im Netz viele Infos und ich bin schon so verunsichert, das ich das Segel wieder verkaufen mchte, obwohl es sehr Druckpunktstabil ist und mir gut gefllt. Die Surfshops meines Vertrauens haben keine Bedenken hinsichtlich eines Mastbruchs. Gre Rich



Hallo Rich,

soweit ich wei bezieht sich die Bruchgefahr auf den 460er Mast von 2013. ich empfehle den 490 ab Baujahr 2014.


MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hi Jan,
> 
> danke fr die Antwort, ich habe mir jetzt 2016 Hero gekauft. Jetzt will ich den Mast tauschen. Welche Jahre des Gold / Platinum passen zu den 2016 Hero? Geht 2012?
> 
> VG Christian



Hey Christian,


nimm Masten ab 2014.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## christoph70

Hallo Jan,

wie trimme ich eigentlich die 2017er Heros richtig? Im Top ist ja nur noch eine Max-Wind-Markierung. Fahre ich ganz gut, wenn die Falten im Achterliek ungefhr eine Handbreit vor der Markierung enden oder sollte man immer bis zum Trimmpunkt trimmen und den Rest ber die Gabel regeln?

Und noch was: Sind die Trapeztampenmarkierungen (Druckpunkt) eigentlich endlich wieder an der richtigen Stelle, weit Du das?

Ach ja, wie alt drfen die North Sails RDM-Masten fr die 2017er Heros sein oder merkt man das sowieso nicht, wenn man da z.B. einen 2013er RDM-Gold reinsteckt?

Vielen Dank!

----------


## Schnirk

Hallo Jan,

bei meinem S Type SL 8,3 aus 2015 springen die Camber vom Mast sobald es etwas kabbeliger wird. Als Mast benutze ich einen 460 er Gold aus 2015. Getrimmt ist das Segel zwischen den beiden Trimmpunkten.
Wie kann man vermeiden das die Camber vom Mast springen ?

Gru und Danke

Schnirk

----------


## relttek

Hallo Jan,
ich habe ein Volt 5.3 aus 2013, dass ich mit einem SDM430 Gold Mast aus 2013 fahre. Das Segel sieht beim Aufriggen nicht so schlecht aus, aber es beschleunigt schlecht, der Druckpunkt ist zu weit hinten und er wandert bei Wind noch weiter nach hinten. Kann das sein? Dies Verhalten kenne ich nicht von meinen anderen North Segeln.
Als Mastempfehlung steht RDM430/SDM400 auf der Segeltasche. RDM430 aus 2013 gibt es nicht mehr (habe schon intensiv im Internet gesucht). SDM400 wundert mich, da die Vorliekslnge 4.34m ist. Einen SDM400-Gold Mast aus 2011 habe ich noch. Kann man den mit einer 34cm Mastverlngerung (msste ich erst kaufen) benutzen oder was empfiehlst Du sonst?

Gru
Thorsten

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> wie trimme ich eigentlich die 2017er Heros richtig? Im Top ist ja nur noch eine Max-Wind-Markierung. Fahre ich ganz gut, wenn die Falten im Achterliek ungefhr eine Handbreit vor der Markierung enden oder sollte man immer bis zum Trimmpunkt trimmen und den Rest ber die Gabel regeln?
> 
> Und noch was: Sind die Trapeztampenmarkierungen (Druckpunkt) eigentlich endlich wieder an der richtigen Stelle, weit Du das?
> 
> Ach ja, wie alt drfen die North Sails RDM-Masten fr die 2017er Heros sein oder merkt man das sowieso nicht, wenn man da z.B. einen 2013er RDM-Gold reinsteckt?
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Hallo Christoph,
wie ich schon seit Jahren schreibe sollten die North Segel immer bis zur Max Markierung getrimmt werden. Die andere Makierung war nach meiner Meinung unntig. Wie du schon geschrieben hast solltest du denRest ber die Gabel trimmen.
Masten kannst du bis 2014 nehmen.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> bei meinem S Type SL 8,3 aus 2015 springen die Camber vom Mast sobald es etwas kabbeliger wird. Als Mast benutze ich einen 460 er Gold aus 2015. Getrimmt ist das Segel zwischen den beiden Trimmpunkten.
> Wie kann man vermeiden das die Camber vom Mast springen ?
> 
> Gru und Danke
> 
> Schnirk



Hallo Schnirk

erhe die Lattenspannung.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> ich habe ein Volt 5.3 aus 2013, dass ich mit einem SDM430 Gold Mast aus 2013 fahre. Das Segel sieht beim Aufriggen nicht so schlecht aus, aber es beschleunigt schlecht, der Druckpunkt ist zu weit hinten und er wandert bei Wind noch weiter nach hinten. Kann das sein? Dies Verhalten kenne ich nicht von meinen anderen North Segeln.
> Als Mastempfehlung steht RDM430/SDM400 auf der Segeltasche. RDM430 aus 2013 gibt es nicht mehr (habe schon intensiv im Internet gesucht). SDM400 wundert mich, da die Vorliekslnge 4.34m ist. Einen SDM400-Gold Mast aus 2011 habe ich noch. Kann man den mit einer 34cm Mastverlngerung (msste ich erst kaufen) benutzen oder was empfiehlst Du sonst?
> 
> Gru
> Thorsten



Hallo Thorsten,

SDM geht garnicht. Du kannst einen RDM bis 2015 nehmen. Trimm das Segel bis Max , auch bei wenig Wind. Den Rest machst du ber die Gabel.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Funsurfer61

Hallo Jan
Ich habe mir einen neuen North Xtender Platinum 40 SDM gekauft, der meinen 2016er North Gold 460 SDM fr mein neues S-Type SL 8,8 passend machen soll. Will mir keinen 490er kaufen. Wiege 85 kg.
Der Xtender hat aber deutliches Spiel in der Base des Goldmastes und zum Vergleich auch noch in einem North black label sowie North silver 370 probiert. berall das gleiche Spiel, als wrde einfach 1 mm an Umfang fehlen.
Dieses Spiel besteht bei allen Masten zwischen Base und Top nicht. Ist das noch normal oder sollte ich den umtauschen?
Weiterhin geht die Power XT 28 nur bis zur Einstellung 8 cm in den Schaft rein.
Das 8,8er S-Type SL hat aber nur ein Vorliek von 5,04 plus minus 1 cm.
Dann muss ich das eben beim Trimmen beachten oder gibt es noch eine krzere PowerXT? Oben absgen sollte ja wohl keine Lsung sein?
Danke fr Deine Hilfe.
Funsurfer61

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan
> Ich habe mir einen neuen North Xtender Platinum 40 SDM gekauft, der meinen 2016er North Gold 460 SDM fr mein neues S-Type SL 8,8 passend machen soll. Will mir keinen 490er kaufen. Wiege 85 kg.
> Der Xtender hat aber deutliches Spiel in der Base des Goldmastes und zum Vergleich auch noch in einem North black label sowie North silver 370 probiert. berall das gleiche Spiel, als wrde einfach 1 mm an Umfang fehlen.
> Dieses Spiel besteht bei allen Masten zwischen Base und Top nicht. Ist das noch normal oder sollte ich den umtauschen?
> Weiterhin geht die Power XT 28 nur bis zur Einstellung 8 cm in den Schaft rein.
> Das 8,8er S-Type SL hat aber nur ein Vorliek von 5,04 plus minus 1 cm.
> Dann muss ich das eben beim Trimmen beachten oder gibt es noch eine krzere PowerXT? Oben absgen sollte ja wohl keine Lsung sein?
> Danke fr Deine Hilfe.
> Funsurfer61



Hallo Funsurfer,

dieses Spiel ist normal denn der Xtender soll auch in Fremdmarken passen. In dem Xtender msste normal ein Stopfen den man entfernen kann sein. Eine krzere XT gibt es nicht.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Zackzack

Hallo Jan. Ich habe mir gerade ein 2015er SL Type 8.8 gekauft. Nagelneu. Hoffe, das gehrt nicht mehr zu den oft beschriebenen "Mastkillern?

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem bezahlbaren Mast. Es gibt einen gebrauchten Unifiber C80 (200 EUR), neuen Gun Select mit 70% (ca. 300 EUR) oder (knapp 400 EUR) einen neuen North Gold 2014. 

Kann/sollte ich da etwas ausschlieen bzw. hast Du eine Empfehlung fr mich?

Vielen Dank und viele Gre

Andreas

----------


## Orko

Hi Jan. Hier im Forum gibt es ein Ram F13 in 7.8. Kan ich da meinen Gold 460 aus 2012 verwenden, obwohl er nur als Alternativmast angegeben ist. Habe nur 75kg. Einen 490 mchte ich mir auf keinen Fall noch zustzlich kaufen. Sonst eher ein anderes Segel. Dank dir

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hi Jan. Hier im Forum gibt es ein Ram F13 in 7.8. Kan ich da meinen Gold 460 aus 2012 verwenden, obwohl er nur als Alternativmast angegeben ist. Habe nur 75kg. Einen 490 mchte ich mir auf keinen Fall noch zustzlich kaufen. Sonst eher ein anderes Segel. Dank dir



Hallo Orko, 

ja du kannst den Mast als Alternativmast verwenden. Er wird in den Segel nicht so agil arbeiten wie der empfohlene Mast aber er geht. 

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## ff12001

Hallo Jan,

hab mir letztes Jahr das 2015er S-Type Sl 8.8 zugelegt. Kann es sein das die Markierungen Min-Max nicht korrekt sind? Um auf Max Vorliek zu kommen muss ich auf 6 cm mehr Mastfussverlngerung erweitern wie angegeben. Das Segel schaut dann total bertrimmt aus und fhrt sich auch so. Komme mit meinem 7,8 qm S-Type 2016 frher ins gleiten wie mit dem 8.8qm. Kannst du mir bitte Tipps bezglich richtiges getrimmtes Vorliek geben? Auf was soll ich achten? Segel wird aufgeriggt mit Mast North Gold 2015, Gabelbaum Platinum und North Power XT 2.0 

Danke dir

Gre Benny

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> hab mir letztes Jahr das 2015er S-Type Sl 8.8 zugelegt. Kann es sein das die Markierungen Min-Max nicht korrekt sind? Um auf Max Vorliek zu kommen muss ich auf 6 cm mehr Mastfussverlngerung erweitern wie angegeben. Das Segel schaut dann total bertrimmt aus und fhrt sich auch so. Komme mit meinem 7,8 qm S-Type 2016 frher ins gleiten wie mit dem 8.8qm. Kannst du mir bitte Tipps bezglich richtiges getrimmtes Vorliek geben? Auf was soll ich achten? Segel wird aufgeriggt mit Mast North Gold 2015, Gabelbaum Platinum und North Power XT 2.0 
> 
> Danke dir
> 
> Gre Benny




Hallo Benny,
das Segel wird nur auf Minimum getrimmt.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## jonzim

Hallo Jan,

ich habe ein North Sails Natural 5.4 (2010) vermacht bekommen. Leider ist die zweite Latte von unten Richtung Mast gebrochen. Nur ein kleines Stck und man kann das Segel sicher trotzdem nutzen, aber dennoch nicht optimal. Nun kriege ich das kleine Endstck nicht raus. Meine berlegung war, die Tasche dort ein bisschen aufzuschneiden und das Stck herausziehen. Ist die Latte Richtung Mast irgendwie fest gemacht? Wenn ich die Latte nicht ganz herausbekomme, kann ich sie nicht abmessen und Ersatz besorgen  :Frown: . Wrde mich freuen, wenn du helfen kannst.

Gre
Jon

----------


## paulchen

Hi Jon,
ein andere (lngere) Segellatte nehmen und an der oberen Spitze (so lang wie das abgebrochene Stck ist) mit doppelseitigem Klebeband bekleben. Langsam in die Lattentasche schieben und am Ende das gebrochenen Stck draufpressen.
Hat bei mir super geklappt...

Gru, Paul

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> ich habe ein North Sails Natural 5.4 (2010) vermacht bekommen. Leider ist die zweite Latte von unten Richtung Mast gebrochen. Nur ein kleines Stck und man kann das Segel sicher trotzdem nutzen, aber dennoch nicht optimal. Nun kriege ich das kleine Endstck nicht raus. Meine berlegung war, die Tasche dort ein bisschen aufzuschneiden und das Stck herausziehen. Ist die Latte Richtung Mast irgendwie fest gemacht? Wenn ich die Latte nicht ganz herausbekomme, kann ich sie nicht abmessen und Ersatz besorgen . Wrde mich freuen, wenn du helfen kannst.
> 
> Gre
> Jon




Hallo Jon,

es wird dir nichts anderes brig bleiben die Lattentasche etwas auf zu schneiden um das letzte Stck heraus zu bekommen. Mit einem dicken Polyesterfaden und einer starken Nadel kannst du es dann wieder selber flicken.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## HT67

Hallo Jan,

habe eine Frage zu einem Mast-upgrade-Vorhaben. Ich besitze zum Freeriden auf einem Tabou Rocket 105 drei North Natural Segel von 2013 (4,5; 5,4 und 6,6). Benutze den RDM Silver Mast 430 (2013) mit North Power XT 2.0. Irgendwie passt es nur richtig bei 5,4? Gefhlt ist der Mast fr das 4,5 zu lang und fr 6,6 zu kurz???

Da ich nun auch "besser" geworden bin (sicher Wasserstart und sicher Gleiten in beiden Schlaufen) kommt die berlegung fr meine bigen Mecklenburger Seen ein Mast-upgrade zu wagen?

FF. Fragen:
Spre ich schon den Unterschied mit meinem Knnen zwischen Silver und Gold/Platinum?

Passen fr meine 2013-Segel Mastangebote der Vorjahre ab 2012?

Macht z.B. der Kauf eines RDM 400 Platinum 2012 eventuell plus Extender fr das 6,6 Sinn?

Danke fr eine Tipp

----------


## Sebastian_

Hi Jan,

ich bin echt froh, dass ich dich mangels Erfahrung hier mit Fragen lchern darf.
Sind ein 430er 2014-Platinum-Mast und 2017 5,8-E-Type miteinander kompatibel?

Dank und Gru
Sebastian

----------


## ChristianAZ

Hi Jan,
ich habe Probleme mit meinen North Ram F11. 
1.) An meinem 5.7er ist mir die unterste Latte gebrochen und ich suche hierfr Ersatz. Kann ich nur die schwarze Hohllatte irgendwo kaufen? Sind die weien und schwarzen Lattenteile gesteckt oder miteinander verklebt?
2.) Hast du noch Trimmtipps fr die F11er Rams. Ich brauche immer sehr lange bis ich die richtige Mastfussposition finde, da der Druckpunkt viel weiter hinten liegt als bei meinen anderen Segeln. 

Beste Gre
Christian

----------


## Jomo77

Hi Jan,

ich habe vor fast zwei Jahren ein Silver HD gekauft. Nun ist das Kopfstck defekt. laut North gibt es 2 Jahre Garantie auf die gabelbume. Muss ich mich fr die Garantieabwicklung an meinen Surfshop wenden oder direkt an North? 
Wenn direkt an Nort - hast Du da eine Nummer oder Emailadresse?

Gre aus HH
David

----------


## paulchen

Hi Jan,
ich nutze Heros in der Gre 4,7 (2014) und 5,3 (2017). Ich mchte mir nun einen neuen 400er Mast zulegen. Ich habe ein sehr gutes Angebot fr einen gebrauchten 400er Platinum Aero von 2016. Dieser wre gnstiger als jeder andere normale Platinum, welchen ich finden konnte.
Ich nutze die Heros vorallem auf Flachwasser und in kleiner Welle. Jedoch sollte der Mast im Urlaub auch mit nach Sdafrika (bis 4mt Welle). 
Wie ist die Haltbarkeit der Aero Masten. Soll ich lieber zu einem normalen Platinum greifen?

Danke, Gru,
Paul

----------


## F2_Surf

Hallo Jan,
Ich hab eine Frage zu den Platin Race Gabeln.  Passen die neuen Endstcke auch auf die Gabeln von frher (also auf die Platin Gabel 2012/2013) bei gleicher Lnge 1,90m - 2,50m. Ich hab noch einen lteren Rohrbogen und bruchte dafr ein Endstck.
Vielen Dank im Voraus fr deine Antwort, Patick

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> habe eine Frage zu einem Mast-upgrade-Vorhaben. Ich besitze zum Freeriden auf einem Tabou Rocket 105 drei North Natural Segel von 2013 (4,5; 5,4 und 6,6). Benutze den RDM Silver Mast 430 (2013) mit North Power XT 2.0. Irgendwie passt es nur richtig bei 5,4? Gefhlt ist der Mast fr das 4,5 zu lang und fr 6,6 zu kurz???
> 
> Da ich nun auch "besser" geworden bin (sicher Wasserstart und sicher Gleiten in beiden Schlaufen) kommt die berlegung fr meine bigen Mecklenburger Seen ein Mast-upgrade zu wagen?
> 
> FF. Fragen:
> Spre ich schon den Unterschied mit meinem Knnen zwischen Silver und Gold/Platinum?
> 
> ...



Hallo  HT67,

ja diese Gefhl kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich wrde mit, wenn ich mir fr diese Segel einen neuen Mast kaufen wollen wrde, einen 400 SDM besorgen. Es muss nicht unbedingt der Platinum sein. Gold reicht da auch. Auf einen RDM wrde ich verzichten. den Xtender wrde ich bei dem 6,6m nehmen. Auch das Baujahr 2012 ist ok.

MfG, Jan von  Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hi Jan,
> 
> ich bin echt froh, dass ich dich mangels Erfahrung hier mit Fragen lchern darf.
> Sind ein 430er 2014-Platinum-Mast und 2017 5,8-E-Type miteinander kompatibel?
> 
> Dank und Gru
> Sebastian



Hallo Sebastian,
ja klar ist der Mast noch ok. Aber unter diesem Baujahr wrde ich keinen Mast nehmen.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hi Jan,
> 
> ich habe vor fast zwei Jahren ein Silver HD gekauft. Nun ist das Kopfstck defekt. laut North gibt es 2 Jahre Garantie auf die gabelbume. Muss ich mich fr die Garantieabwicklung an meinen Surfshop wenden oder direkt an North? 
> Wenn direkt an Nort - hast Du da eine Nummer oder Emailadresse?
> 
> Gre aus HH
> David



Hallo David,

der erste Ansprechpartner ist fr dich der Surfshop. Erst wenn der nichts erreicht oder sich quer stellt wrde ich mich an Boards and More wenden.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hi Jan,
> ich nutze Heros in der Gre 4,7 (2014) und 5,3 (2017). Ich mchte mir nun einen neuen 400er Mast zulegen. Ich habe ein sehr gutes Angebot fr einen gebrauchten 400er Platinum Aero von 2016. Dieser wre gnstiger als jeder andere normale Platinum, welchen ich finden konnte.
> Ich nutze die Heros vorallem auf Flachwasser und in kleiner Welle. Jedoch sollte der Mast im Urlaub auch mit nach Sdafrika (bis 4mt Welle). 
> Wie ist die Haltbarkeit der Aero Masten. Soll ich lieber zu einem normalen Platinum greifen?
> 
> Danke, Gru,
> Paul



Hallo Paul,

der Aero ist ein sehr leichte und haltbarer Mast. Ich persnlich aber bevorzuge die Platinum, da ich das Gefhl habe, dass der Aero etwas weicher ist und meine Segel bei Overpower zu schwammig werden. Frage dich warum der Aero so "gnstig" ist.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> Ich hab eine Frage zu den Platin Race Gabeln.  Passen die neuen Endstcke auch auf die Gabeln von frher (also auf die Platin Gabel 2012/2013) bei gleicher Lnge 1,90m - 2,50m. Ich hab noch einen lteren Rohrbogen und bruchte dafr ein Endstck.
> Vielen Dank im Voraus fr deine Antwort, Patick



Hallo  F2_Surf,

ich wrde das Endstck nicht auf eine alte Gabel bauen. Dadurch, dass es weiter ist entstehen ungnstige Spannungen auf der Gabel was zuf Folge haben kann, dass dir bei Power der Holm um die Ohren fliegt. Das wiederun wrde die komplette Gabel zersthren.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Spacecowboy

Hi Jan

Ist mein 400er Gold RDM von 2017 grundstzlich zu jedem Hero (2015-2018) von 4.2 bis 5.3 passend oder muss ich diesbezglich auf den Jahrgang achten? Insbesondere das 4.7er interessiert mich.

Edit:
Antwort erbrigt sich, da ich mittlerweile ein Segel gekauft habe. Es ist das 4.7er Hero von 2017 geworden, das m.E. gut zum inzwischen gelieferten Mast passt, bei dem es sich bereits um das 2018er Modell mit 90%C handelt, bestellt hatte ich einen 2017er mit 85%.

Gruss, Phil

----------


## Mike xG-473

Moin,
Unglaublich aber wahr: vor exakt 22 Jahren bin ich meine letzte Regatta gefahren und habe dann mit dem Surfen aufgehrt (dem Studium in Sddeutschland sei's gedankt). Da der Surfvirus aber nur schlummerte, habe ich vor kurzem wieder Bock aufs Board gekriegt. Teilweise habe ich mein Material noch, nur die Masten und Gabeln haben sich irgendwie verabschiedet.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, welche North-Masten der letzten Jahre am Besten zu meinen North Prisma (5.0, 5.5, 6.0, 6.5 und 7.5) passen wrden. (Seinerzeit fuhren wir Alu-Bases mit Carbontops, da die  Carbonunterteile haufenweise im Gabelbaumbereich gebrochen sind. Letztendlich ergaben sich die unterschiedlichen Mastlngen durch unterschiedlich lange Tops.) Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere waren die damaligen Masten eher Flex Top.

Gru,
Mike

----------


## Clouchen

Hallo Jan,

wie unterscheidet sich das Hero zum Hero M.E in der Fahrweise und passen zu den Hero und Volt Segeln die GUN Masten Select und Expert RDM? Mit meinen ICE Segeln war das eine gute Kombi.

Lieben Dank
Kathern

PS: bin meist auf Fehmarn, also Flachwasser unterwegs

----------


## Karibiksurfer

Hallo Jan,

super Tipps, die Du hier im Forum gibst!

Ich wollte demnchst ein ICE HD 4,5 2011 durch ein Volt oder Volt HD ersetzen.

Als 370er Mast habe ich einen alten Platinum RDM aus 2008, den eigentlich nur frs 4,0er nutze. In 400cm habe ich einen 2014er Platinum RDM. 

Volt ab 2017 sind in 4,5 schon mit 370er Mast angegeben. Kann ich die genauso gut auf dem 400er Mast fahren oder greife ich dann besser zum 2016er Volt, was noch auf den 400er Mast abgestimmt war? Ich habe 87kg.

Danke und viele Gre, Niels

----------


## Jan G-901

> Moin,
> Unglaublich aber wahr: vor exakt 22 Jahren bin ich meine letzte Regatta gefahren und habe dann mit dem Surfen aufgehrt (dem Studium in Sddeutschland sei's gedankt). Da der Surfvirus aber nur schlummerte, habe ich vor kurzem wieder Bock aufs Board gekriegt. Teilweise habe ich mein Material noch, nur die Masten und Gabeln haben sich irgendwie verabschiedet.
> 
> Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, welche North-Masten der letzten Jahre am Besten zu meinen North Prisma (5.0, 5.5, 6.0, 6.5 und 7.5) passen wrden. (Seinerzeit fuhren wir Alu-Bases mit Carbontops, da die  Carbonunterteile haufenweise im Gabelbaumbereich gebrochen sind. Letztendlich ergaben sich die unterschiedlichen Mastlngen durch unterschiedlich lange Tops.) Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere waren die damaligen Masten eher Flex Top.
> 
> Gru,
> Mike



Hallo Mike,

ehrlich gesagt, kauf dir aktuelleres Material du wirst dich umschauen wie sich das Material verndert hat.

MfG, Jan von backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Katherin,
das Hero m.e. ist etwas leichter aber im Grenzbereich finde ich das Hero besser. Ich bin nicht so fr die Mastkombi mit Fremdmasten. die Segel wurden nicht auf diese Masten geschnitten und das merkt man im Vergleich.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> super Tipps, die Du hier im Forum gibst!
> 
> Ich wollte demnchst ein ICE HD 4,5 2011 durch ein Volt oder Volt HD ersetzen.
> 
> Als 370er Mast habe ich einen alten Platinum RDM aus 2008, den eigentlich nur frs 4,0er nutze. In 400cm habe ich einen 2014er Platinum RDM. 
> 
> Volt ab 2017 sind in 4,5 schon mit 370er Mast angegeben. Kann ich die genauso gut auf dem 400er Mast fahren oder greife ich dann besser zum 2016er Volt, was noch auf den 400er Mast abgestimmt war? Ich habe 87kg.
> ...




Hallo Niels,
du kannst den 400 gut in deinem Segel fahren. Ich mag diese Kombi lieber als der 370.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## MiLo

Hallo Jan, 
ich will mir eine Segelpalette fr einen 106l Freewave Singlefin von 2015 zulegen und denke an Volts aus 2017. Hab 70kg und fahr Flachwasser/Kabbelpiste, mittleres Fahrknnen. Will ab 4Bft aufs Wasser und fahr selten ber 6Bft. Was wrdest du vorschlagen wenn ich mit 3 Segeln auskommen will, 5,6/5,0/4,5 oder 5,9/5,3/4,7? Ich fahr nicht so gern groe Segel wegen dem Gewicht aber will auch keinen Wind verschenken. Stimmt es dass das 5,3er eher Richtung Freeride geschnitten und das 5,0er eher Richtung Wave? Ich hab nmlich beide als 2014 oder 2015er schon mal an einer Surfstation ausprobiert und das 5,3er hat super funktioniert, das 5,0er nicht so aber vielleicht war es auch einfach nur vertrimmt. 
Vielen Dank schon mal! 
LG Lorenz

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan, 
> ich will mir eine Segelpalette fr einen 106l Freewave Singlefin von 2015 zulegen und denke an Volts aus 2017. Hab 70kg und fahr Flachwasser/Kabbelpiste, mittleres Fahrknnen. Will ab 4Bft aufs Wasser und fahr selten ber 6Bft. Was wrdest du vorschlagen wenn ich mit 3 Segeln auskommen will, 5,6/5,0/4,5 oder 5,9/5,3/4,7? Ich fahr nicht so gern groe Segel wegen dem Gewicht aber will auch keinen Wind verschenken. Stimmt es dass das 5,3er eher Richtung Freeride geschnitten und das 5,0er eher Richtung Wave? Ich hab nmlich beide als 2014 oder 2015er schon mal an einer Surfstation ausprobiert und das 5,3er hat super funktioniert, das 5,0er nicht so aber vielleicht war es auch einfach nur vertrimmt. 
> Vielen Dank schon mal! 
> LG Lorenz




Hallo Lorenz,
ich wrde mit einer Gre von 6,6m oder 6,4m beginnen. Je nach Jahrgang. 2015 gab es das Volt in der Ge 6,4m. Dann 5,6m, 5,0m. Fr en Brett deiner Gre finde ich ein Segel mit der Gre 4,5m zu gro. Du hast recht mit der Aussage, dass die groen Gren eher in die Richtung Freeride/Freewave gehen und je kleiner sie werden immer mehr Wavelastig werden. Funktionieren tun sie alle gut.

MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

SUPER SESSION 2018

----------


## MiLo

> Hallo Lorenz,
> ich wrde mit einer Gre von 6,6m oder 6,4m beginnen. Je nach Jahrgang. 2015 gab es das Volt in der Ge 6,4m. Dann 5,6m, 5,0m. Fr en Brett deiner Gre finde ich ein Segel mit der Gre 4,5m zu gro. Du hast recht mit der Aussage, dass die groen Gren eher in die Richtung Freeride/Freewave gehen und je kleiner sie werden immer mehr Wavelastig werden. Funktionieren tun sie alle gut.
> 
> MfG, Jan von Backwinddivision.
> 
> SUPER SESSION 2018



Danke, Jan!

----------


## Monolog

Hallo Jan,

habe hier ein 4.2er und 5.3 ICE aus 2012. Dazu einen 370er RDM Silver aus 13  und einen 430er Silver RDM ebenfalls aus 13.Der 370er passt gut zum 4.2er. Beim 5.3er rotiert die Latte nicht vernnftig. Jetzt wrde ich gerne auf Gold Masten wechseln 400 und 430 RDM, evtl lsst sich das 5.3er besser aufriggen?  Mssen es wirklich 2012/2013 Masten sein oder passen aktuelle Gold Masten auch? Die alten ICE finde ich echt gut aber ich mchte jetzt mit ein paar neuen E-Types (4,9 und 5,8) loslegen. Daher tendiere ich eher zu aktuellen Masten aber doppelt nur wegen den Jahrgngen will ich auch nichts einpacken. Danke!

----------


## Jan G-901

> Hallo Jan,
> 
> habe hier ein 4.2er und 5.3 ICE aus 2012. Dazu einen 370er RDM Silver aus 13  und einen 430er Silver RDM ebenfalls aus 13.Der 370er passt gut zum 4.2er. Beim 5.3er rotiert die Latte nicht vernnftig. Jetzt wrde ich gerne auf Gold Masten wechseln 400 und 430 RDM, evtl lsst sich das 5.3er besser aufriggen?  Mssen es wirklich 2012/2013 Masten sein oder passen aktuelle Gold Masten auch? Die alten ICE finde ich echt gut aber ich mchte jetzt mit ein paar neuen E-Types (4,9 und 5,8) loslegen. Daher tendiere ich eher zu aktuellen Masten aber doppelt nur wegen den Jahrgngen will ich auch nichts einpacken. Danke!



Hallo Monolog,

ich persnlich wrde bei deinen Segeln lieber bei SDM Masten bleiben. Wenn du aber unbedingt einen RDM Mast nehmen mchtest nimm einen ab Baujahr 2015. Dann aber einen 430.

MfG Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Jan G-901

LIEBE COMMUNITY,

NACH SO VIELEN JAHREN BERATUNG, HILFE UND TIPPS FR EUCH, SCHLIESSE ICH MEINEN BEITRAG. ICH HOFFE ICH WAR HILFREICH GENUG. 
VIELLEICHT FINDET SICH JA WIEDER EIN NORTH SAILS TEAMFAHRER UND FFNET EINEN NEUEN BEITRAG UM EUCH ETWAS ZU UNTERSTTZEN.

IN DIESEM SINNE, IMMER GENGEND WIND UND SPASS BEI UNSEREM GROSSARTIGEM SPORT.

EUER JAN VON BACKWINDDIVISION:

----------


## silversurfer23

Vielen Dank "Dr."North".
Deine kompetenten und przisen Antworten werden mir sehr fehlen. Der Wert Deiner Beratungen ist
unbezahlbar gewesen.
MfG Silversurfer 23

----------


## Surf Maniac

Ich bedanke mich auch fr deine stets hilfreichen Beitrge!

----------


## Spacecowboy

War wirklich cool und alles andere als selbstverstndlich, solch kompetente und vertrauenswrdige Antworten und Empfehlungen erhalten zu knnen! 

Auch von mir ganz herzlichen Dank, Phil

----------


## Monolog

Vielen Dank fr die Beratung Jan! Danke auch fr die vielen Beitrge in diesem Thread in denen ich immer wieder gerne stbere  :Smile:

----------


## jrgenwolf

bin gerade in Brasilien am verzweifeln ich habe ein 2016er North hero hybrid Code 5,0 das anscheinend nicht zu dem North 400 aero platinum von 2014 passt die halbe surfstation hat sich schon versucht oder passt der mast wirklich nicht ????????

 HILFE

 alternativ habe ich nur noch einen gaastra 100 %( der eigentlich nicht zu North passt ) und einen lteren 100% tekkno mast

 gru jrgen

----------


## Anton

Hallo Jan

Meine Frage Bitte

Hab ein Idol aus  4.4 2014 mit
Platinum 370 RDM aus 2010 gekauft
Habe dann auf dem Segel den empfohlenen 400 Mast zu spt erkannt.
Ist die Combi noch akzeptabel,muss die Verlngerung hierfr komplett ausreizen.

Danke 
Anton

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Anton,
gehen tut alles irgendwie. Ich persnlich wrde diese Kombi nicht nutzen. Das Segel wre mir zu schwammig. 
LG, Jan.

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo Jrgen, zu spt gelesen, da dieser Beitrag eigentlich schon geschlossen ist.
Wenn brchte ich mehr Infos. Warum ihr der Meinung seid, dass der Mast nicht passt. Wie uert sich das? 
LG, Jan.

----------


## Jan G-901

Liebe Surf Gemeinde,
ich kann eure Verzweiflung verstehen wenn irgend etwas nicht so funktioniert wie ihr es euch wnscht. Ich kann auch verstehen, dass ihr meine Hilfe braucht. Ich habe aber leider kaum noch Zeit eure Fragen zu beantworten. 
Sorry. Ich bitte aber um euer Verstndnis. 
Also bitte auch nicht mehr als PN Fragen senden. Ich habe die Letzten 100 Fragen lschen mssen, da ich die viel zu spt gelesen habe.
LG, Jan.

----------


## ego1ego

Hallo Jan, 
hast du einen Tip, wie ich eine Power XTR repariert bekomme. Bei mir ist der Griff der die Feder aufnimmt eingerissen. Laut Surfshop Landkirchen, ist dieser Griff nicht mehr als Ersatzteil zu bekommen. Ich habe die Verlngerung Max. 40x benutzt. Tampen und Zahnrder sind noch o.k.
Zum entsorgen echt zu schade.
Gru Helmut

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo ego1ego,
normalerweise habe ich diesen Beitrag geschlossen. Glck fr dich schaue ich ab und an noch mal drauf. Ich kann mal nachschauen ob ich einen Griff in Reserve habe. Schicke mir bitte eine PN an backwinddivision@web.de.

LG, Jan von Backwinddivision.

----------


## Mortis8513

Hallo Jan,
auch wenn ich Deinen Hinweis zu deiner begrenzten Zeit gelesen habe, versuche ich es noch einmal mit einer Frage, weil Du mir vor vielen Jahren schon einmal sehr geholfen hast.

Letzte Woche hat mir bzw. streng genommen meiner Schwester eine unserer Power XTR RDM Verlngerungen ein eher unschnes Erlebnis beschert. Der untere Plastik Teil ist schlicht aus dem Rest der Verlngerung herausgebrochen. Zum Glck ist es bei recht zahmen Bedingungen und nahe an Land passiert, sodass weder Ihr noch dem Rest Ihres Materials etwas passiert ist, htte unter anderen Bedingungen aber gerne auch anders ausgehen knnen. Gewackelt hat da vorher nix und ich konnte auch sonst optisch keinerlei offensichtlichen Alterserscheinungen feststellen. 

Siehe hierzu auf das angehngte Bild:

62360CF7-706D-459F-B5AF-0FF9E6C47FE3.jpg62360CF7-706D-459F-B5AF-0FF9E6C47FE3.jpg

Nun haben wir einige Jahre (glaube das war eine der ersten die wir 2011 gekauft hatten und ich wrde seither mal grob 100-150 Einsatztage schtzen - ist ja nicht meine einzige Verlngerung) viel Vergngen (mal von den Problemen mit den Federn am Anfang angesehen) mit dieser und zahlreichen weiteren danach gekauften gehabt, deshalb mchte nich nicht klagen, dass diese nun das zeitliche segnet. 

Die Fragen die allerdings bleiben:

1. Sind wahlweise die Dauer oder auch die Anzahl der genutzten Tage das was Du erwarten wrdest? Wrdest Du empfehlen die Verlngerungen pauschal nach x Jahren oder Y Tagen Einsatz zu tauschen? Ich mchte einerseits gerne vermeiden, dass mir sowas nochmal auf dem Wasser passiert und ich weniger Glck habe, anderseits mchte ich auch mindestens mal der Umwelt zuliebe nicht unntz Dinge frhzeitig entsorgen. Es geht mir hier eher nachrangig um das Geld.

2. Wenn auch nachrangig: Lohnt eine Anfrage bei Boards&More mit dem Bild fr vergnstigten Ersatz an treue Kunden?

Viele Gre
Magnus

----------


## KIV

> Hallo Jan,
> auch wenn ich Deinen Hinweis zu deiner begrenzten Zeit gelesen habe, versuche ich es noch einmal mit einer Frage, weil Du mir vor vielen Jahren schon einmal sehr geholfen hast.
> 
> Letzte Woche hat mir bzw. streng genommen meiner Schwester eine unserer Power XTR RDM Verlngerungen ein eher unschnes Erlebnis beschert. Der untere Plastik Teil ist schlicht aus dem Rest der Verlngerung herausgebrochen. Zum Glck ist es bei recht zahmen Bedingungen und nahe an Land passiert, sodass weder Ihr noch dem Rest Ihres Materials etwas passiert ist, htte unter anderen Bedingungen aber gerne auch anders ausgehen knnen. Gewackelt hat da vorher nix und ich konnte auch sonst optisch keinerlei offensichtlichen Alterserscheinungen feststellen. 
> 
> Siehe hierzu auf das angehngte Bild:
> 
> 62360CF7-706D-459F-B5AF-0FF9E6C47FE3.jpg62360CF7-706D-459F-B5AF-0FF9E6C47FE3.jpg
> 
> ...



Moin Magnus,

Puuuh, ber 8 Jahre ist fr Plastik schon ne recht lange Zeit. Aber an der Stelle htte ich echt keinen Bruch erwartet...  :Frown:  Da ist das Material doch ziemlich massiv und wird ja auch nicht unbedingt punktuell belastet, also im Sinne von Schlgen von auerhalb.

Eine alte PowerXT (Carbon) habe ich noch gelegentlich fr meinen Sohn im Einsatz, am Kindersegel sind die Trimmkrfte ja deutlich geringer. Aber das werde ich jetzt wohl auch mal berlegen, Schiffbruch will ich bei dem Kleinen ja auch nicht erleben.

Zu Punkt 2.)
Ich habe B&M schon mehrfach ausgesprochen kulant erlebt, insofern knntest Du tatschlich damit Erfolg haben. In dem Fall muss man sich aber echt mal berlegen, ob das den Aufwand fr alle Beteiligten wert ist. Du hast Arbeit und B&M ebenso. Und dann kommt noch ein Shop ins Spiel, ber den ja zumindest der Neukauf irgendwie abgewickelt werden muss. 
Dessen Rohertrag ist durch den verminderten Preis eh schon reduziert und dann hat er ja gegenber einem "normalen" Verkauf von Lagerware ja auch noch einen erheblichen Mehraufwand.
Zur Einfhrung der Variante 2.0 gab es eine Umtauschaktion mit Preisnachlass, da war das zumindest recht gut organisiert und vermutlich mit einigermassen berschaubarem Aufwand verbunden.

Aber den Hebel von Deiner kaputten XT kann vllt der User zwei Postings weiter oben gut gebrauchen.

Und ich habe evtl ne gebrauchte 2.0er ber, schreib mich bei Interesse einfach mal an...

VG Stefan

----------

